# [Sponsored] (Completed) Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 Build Log (Sponsored)



## mybadomen

*INDEX*
*(Sponsored) Mass Effect 3 - Switch 810 Build Log*

*Would like to give HUGE Thanks to "kevingreenbmx" for helping me make this incredibly easy to use Index.And for giving me idea's on how to make the whole thread look nice! Thank You Kevin! Highly appreciated.*

*Introduction*
*Update 1 New GPU and Cooling*
*Update 2 Thanks Mnpctech*
*Update 3 NZXT Sentry Mix*
*Update 4 Started building new motherboard tray.*
*Update 5 Mayhem's Pastel's. Huge part of the Theme! Thanks Mayhem.*
*Update 6 EK Package arrived today and it was huge!*
*Update 7 A bunch more work.*
*Update 8 setting up GPU's and aligning everything on MB tray*
*Update 9 Bunch more work!*
*Update 10 My workshop: The Wife's Kitchen *
*Update 11 Picked up a bunch of badly needed Metals for the build today!*
*Update 12 From Trash to Treasure !*
*Update 13 Reference Shots Only!*
*Update 14 Special Thanks to Primochill / Tyler Industries & New Louvers*
*Update 15 Got a new tool today DREMEL 3000 & Unboxing.*
*Update 16 Brand new NZXT Fans "NDA" lifted!*
*Update 17 Made new top Plate to hold the EK XTC 420 Rad & x6 NZXT FZ 140mm Fans in Push/Pull*
*Update 18 Bunch of work on drive bays and other things.*
*Update 19 NZXT PSU Arrives!*
*Update 20 Bunch of important work done and out of the way!*
*Update 21 Bunch more work and new parts ordered.Also new Toys from the Wife & Kids!*
*Update 22 Mayhem's Pastel's and Dye's Arrived & Michael (aka) Mayhem's Story!*
*Update 23 Success with the tubes running through the top cover and some other stuff + My Birthday ! (40)*
*Update 24 EDITED! Flushing Radiators & My first attempt of a Video of me explaining the work to be done to the build!*
*Update 25 Andrew Cook (aka) DaFrontlineTrooper has officially come aboard as the newest Sponsor.This is a Must see Update!*
*Update 26 Took everything apart again and finally painted the Back plate and Modded Drive bays. All uphill from here !*
*Update 27 Tons of Small but very important things that needed to be done. Also a Sneak Peak of the Mass Effect 3 M8 Rifle Progress!*
*Update 28 EKWB Bails me out again!*
*Update 29 Installed new EK Clear Plexi Dominator Ram Block Top & Some shots of the Build so Far!*
*Update 30 Woot ! Well we made it to Update 30 and i am still alive! This is showing a Package from Primochill (But not what you would think!)*
*Update 31 This update is not really build related but just showing off Andrew Cook's (1of my Sponsors) work.It is so Cool check it out!! *
*Update 32 Special Thanks to everyone. Added a Photo and made the Video that was sorta hidden now Official !*
*Update 33 Big update! Tons of work on PSU & Radiator Box pretty much done.*
*Update 34 New sponsor came on board today.Please welcome atxpctech.com to the Build.*
*Update 35 Great News Mass Effect 3 M8 Assault Rifle is done + Great Video !! "A must see Update!"*
*Update 36 Finished and Painted bottom Mesh to match the top mesh.*
*Update 37 More 3M Di noc Arrived from today from one of my great Sponsors "atxpctech.com". Thank you guys!*
*Update 38 Big Update! Whole bunch of stuff i haven't had time to add.And there is still more but i am losing Daylight! Hope you Guys enjoy it! (And Gals)*








*Update 39 New Sponsor joins the build ! Please guys give Plextor a huge welcome to the project and don't forget to check out there great Products!*
*Update 40 ! Wow update 40 already! Here are a bunch of recent work photos and the Prizes for the 50,000 View Giveaway plus details!*
*Update 41! Here is the Sketch-up of the Theme for the inside so far. Might change a little but pretty much set. Also thanks to "Kaged" !*
*Update 42 Plextor SSD's arrive! Unboxing , My thoughts , and Benchmarks !*
*Update 43 ***Giveaway for Subscribers and Supporters of me and my Sponsors is up and Running!****
*Update 44 Finally back to work on the build and got some stuff done !*
*Update 45 Did some more work to the Front of the Build. Painted and Di-noc'd lower Panel.*
*Update 46 Finished Top and Front Di-noc and Made Custom Harness for the 2 Plextor M3 Pro Series SSD's & Article about me and ME3 Build!*
*Update 47 Window Mod done / Plexi still needs to be cut.*
*Update 48 Founder of NZXT takes notice of my Mass Effect 3 Switch 810 build.! " So Amazing i really have no words!"*
*Update 49 She's Alive !! Plus Featured in Maximum PC Magazine ! (Just cosmetic work to do now and She is complete)*
*Update 50 Wow 50 Updates so far! This has been a very involved build. Awesome news for 50th Update ,A Really nice donation from Razer !!*
*Update 51 More to come & Special Thanks to Sponsors and Followers and others that helped.*
*Update 52 Finished Di noc on rear door, Added custom decals.*
*Update 53 Must See !! New window is installed and some other small things. On schedule for completing Monday*
*Update 54 MORE Photo's of Mass Effect 3- NZXT Switch 810 Completed !*
*
""Build is Complete ! Links below are all new Photos, Achievements or Work done after the Completion of the Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 Mod""*

*Really Nice Photo i put together of the build. Check it out !*
*A Very special Thank You to Razer for there donation to the build. (another must see! )*
*Over 100,000 Views already! You guys are totally Amazing,That is allot of views for such a short time for a build log!Thank You!*
*More Cool Photo's i would like to share with you guys!*
*Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 Mod Wins Rig of the Month!*
*Gaming community "Kataku" found a liking to my build.*
*NZXT adds Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 Mod Photo Album to their Facebook Site!*
*Bit Tech Features Mass Effect Switch 810 Build on front page.11 Page article!*


----------



## mybadomen




----------



## mybadomen




----------



## mybadomen




----------



## mybadomen




----------



## mybadomen

"Reserved"


----------



## mybadomen

"Reserved"


----------



## Darr3n

Can't wait!







subbed


----------



## Kieran

Subbed. Venom was awesome so it will be interesting to see what you create this time


----------



## selluminis

Subbed for sure....


----------



## Antykain

Nice!.. Subbed!


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Subbed for sure.


----------



## k.3nny

Subb'd for sure!!


----------



## mordocai rp

subbed


----------



## GREG MISO

subbed


----------



## faMine

Obviously subbed

Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


----------



## superericla

Looks like it could turn out to be a great build. Subbed


----------



## Rowey

Subbed, this is going to be big.

Your loving friend, Rowey


----------



## gr3nd3l

Good luck with the Switch - it is an amazing case









Subbed!


----------



## Nebacanezer

Teeming with anticipation, subbed


----------



## ProjectPwnage

Subbed
The ME3 color scheme looks sick.
Can't wait to see what you do.
Good luck


----------



## PCModderMike

Definitely want to see how this turns out, subbed


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> "Reservered"


reserverererererededd


----------



## jeffblute

Subbed, Looking forward to this


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Subbed for sure ... Let the pictures roll ... hehe


----------



## K62-RIG

didn't have the think twice. Subbed.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I believe the insane amount of "reserved" posts will directly correlate to the amount of epicness that will eventually be present in this thread


----------



## mybadomen

Sorry haven't replied just been extremely busy as you could imagine .I hope you guys like the finished product.I will be working Extremely hard on it.

And there wont be a Rivet left in it when i get it.









Thanks for the support guys with "Requiem Revamp" "Venom" and now "Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810" Might have a cooler name for it later but just have to get the Log started.

Take Care,

MybadOmen

Cant wait to your new builds also.So get busy and Mod something


----------



## TheJesus

The Switch Effect?


----------



## Draven

Mybadomen def subbed on this bro gonna be epic


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> The Switch Effect?


Epic!


----------



## sockpirate

"shepherd"


----------



## ace ventura069

subbed


----------



## kevingreenbmx

thread moved to sponsored


----------



## mybadomen

Thanks Kev

New "Updates" added to Reserved Spots.


----------



## Blizlake

I'd say I'm subbed, but that's so mainstream...









And I thought I told you to PM me when you get the thread up and rolling!


----------



## mybadomen

Would like to give a big thanks out to MNPCTECH for jumping on board as the newest sponsor of the "Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 Build"

Highly appreciated guys!

MybadOmen


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Thanks Kev
> New "Updates" added to Reserved Spots.


you should also post them in line with the thread too, makes for a better read.


----------



## Rowey

Any changes that you want to be made, just let me know. Thought id take the black approach because i don't know your full colour scheme yet.

Enjoy


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Any changes that you want to be made, just let me know. Thought id take the black approach because i don't know your full colour scheme yet.
> Enjoy


I want one!







That is winning


----------



## nickbaldwin86

I don't like that case... so get to cutting


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> I don't like that case... so get to cutting


Its a great case for Modding and probably one of the easiest to setup a nice Water cooling Setup or Air cooling right out of the box. Honestly they thought of everything with this case and i would have bought one regardless if they Sponsored me or not. And i am saying this because i mean it. not to try and please my sponsors.Look closely at all the options the case gives the builder.Not to mention how much room it leaves to the imagination.The Phantom is also great but most Phantoms look somewhat similar.I think with the Switch 810 we will see all sorts of crazy stuff done and they will all be unique.

Just my opinion and i cant wait to see some of the Switch 810's that are being built now done.

Hopefully i will change your opinion of the Case when my builds done









And yes for sure chop chop coming soon









Take care my friend and thanks for watching.

MybadOmen


----------



## nickbaldwin86

I hope you do.









Because a case regardless of options is all about looks imo. And I don't like the looks, but that is personal, everyone is going to have a taste difference on looks. When it comes to options I really care less because I tend to chop up every case and create my own options. being able to house 10 HDDs doesn't do anything for me because I put SSDs in my builds that I can hide or display and mount anywhere I like.

I agree it will make a good platform and I can imagine you will chop it up and make it look good


----------



## Badboyz

love your builds bro
w8ing for this 1


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badboyz*
> 
> love your builds bro
> w8ing for this 1


Know whats funny i cant wait either.I have no idea what to expect when i start a build so watching it come together is just as exciting for me as other viewers.Allot of times things dont work out the way you plan and it ends up being perfect.So many times in my builds things change immediately.

For instance the SSD mounting in Venom wasn't supposed to be there.The original plan didn't work out and glad it didn't because i love the new look of the SSD mounting now.

The paint job i am planning on This Mass Effect build i have never attempted before.So i have back up plans in place in case it goes wrong or just don't give the look i am looking for.Besides the paint allot of things i am going for i have never seen done so i will probably run into many problems that need to be changed during the build.But that's the fun of it all.

Thanks mate and same as you i cant wait to see how it comes out







I do know one thing i don't quit till its the way i like it.And even then i still want to change it.Venom is so far from where i wanted it but time to move on to the next project.


----------



## mybadomen

Woot great news !!! The Switch 810 just arrived at my door a day early. Time to work


----------



## selluminis

Sweet. Are you done with the modding yet?????


----------



## AMC

sub'd. It will look great.

How do you get these sponsors







. I want to mod my case, But it can get expensive


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> sub'd. It will look great.
> How do you get these sponsors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I want to mod my case, But it can get expensive


They approached him. Especially after Venom










You do have the option of reaching out to companies yourself. You should have a professional attitude going into it and always have your plan well laid out. Also make sure that you state your goals and what you bring to the table for the sponsors (who is going to see it and want their brand).


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Any changes that you want to be made, just let me know. Thought id take the black approach because i don't know your full colour scheme yet.
> Enjoy


Wow, nice job


----------



## mybadomen

I really don't want to speak of how to obtain sponsorship or how i got mine.It didn't go exactly like that. I had a sponsor before NZXT.But basically just work hard do a few builds and Log everything.I really wasn't and never imagined winning MOTM or ever imagined being Sponsored either. Things just started happening and i am still rather in shock. I Loved NZXT for a long time and that shows in many posts i talk highly about them for a long long time. I truly in my heart believe before this build and during this build that NZXT is an absolutely Amazing company. Not just there products but also there support and involvement with the community. I also don't have 1 sponsor that i don't love and use their products.I love EK and have used them in many builds.And same for all the sponsors.

I am low income also. trust me if you want it bad enough you can do anything.I started building really small builds at the beginning with generic parts and just what i had laying around. And worked my way up by selling them and reinvesting the money.

You can start even with a stock PC like an HP or something.Mod that to something incredible and sell it and buy something a little better.I didn't just run out and one day have all the money for Venom it took years and years to get that equipment and to keep up with technology.Sponsorship to me is not about getting free stuff I spend tons of my own money also so i don't have to ask for much.To me its all about showing off the companies that you love and have a Passion for.

Here read this it explains how i got where i am a little and what drives me and inspires me.: http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/29/nzxt-phantom-venom-pc-mod-is-inspiring/

Oh yeah and another piece of advice.Always try and out do your self on your last build.

Hope i gave some good advice,but i am just a normal person like anyone else here that just does the best we can with what we have.I don't like anything stock so everything in my house is modded









Take Care and good luck

MybadOmen


----------



## OverClocker55

Last time I dropped the sub button so hard Japan was mad


----------



## djriful

March 6th is your deadline. =P


----------



## 0201mitzen

subbed! cant wait to see this


----------



## Draven

Now we're getting to the nitty gritty







like I said before it's gonna be EPIC!!!!!!


----------



## gr3nd3l

Glad to hear you finally got your case









I have to agree with a few things you have said. This is truly an amazing case and I think NZXT did a great job thinking of everything. Not only that but their level of involvement and support has been beyond anything I could have expected. I have yet to do anything insane to mine almost because it was perfect just the way it came but I really can't wait to see what you do to your case


----------



## Nitrogannex

Subbed. Its great you're working with NZXT, I've only been into this whole Pc Building game for a few months now and I've already had a great experience with them. Omen, What is going to happen with the build when its done, Keeping it, selling it or some kind of sweepstakes prize

Damn Typos


----------



## Nemesis158

gonna be sweet


----------



## Antykain

It it done yet?? lol..

This is going to be good.. Good luck and congrats on the sponsorships again. Looking forward to seeing what your imagination is going to unfold onto the case.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Awesome, glad to see you finally got the case and some of the parts.

This build is going to be 3p!c


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Subbed. Its great you're working with NZXT, I've only been into this whole Pc Building game for a few months now and I've already had a great experience with them. Omen, What is going to happen with the build when its done, Keeping it, selling it or some kind of sweepstakes prize
> Damn Typos


No clue.It will be running my Motherboard and GPU's and other hardware so doubt will be able to donate it . Or i would be without a PC .Lol took me years to build up to getting that hardware.Would love to do a charity build in the future though.Autism would be my first chose or Cerebral Palsy .


----------



## AbdullahG

Subbed


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> No clue.It will be running my Motherboard and GPU's and other hardware so doubt will be able to donate it . Or i would be without a PC .Lol took me years to build up to getting that hardware.Would love to do a charity build in the future though.Autism would be my first chose or Cerebral Palsy .


Well I'm sure someone would def buy it, you do great work bro, Maybe you could even get s'more sponsors, i'm sure gigabyte would help, and zotac like doing that kind of thing too.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Venom looked great so looking forward to seeing how this one turns out!







(Subbed)


----------



## 5prout

Subbed! This is going to be amazing







.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> No clue.It will be running my Motherboard and GPU's and other hardware so doubt will be able to donate it . Or i would be without a PC .Lol took me years to build up to getting that hardware.Would love to do a charity build in the future though.Autism would be my first chose or Cerebral Palsy .
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm sure someone would def buy it, you do great work bro, Maybe you could even get s'more sponsors, i'm sure gigabyte would help, and zotac like doing that kind of thing too.
Click to expand...

And NZXT is sponsoring the breast cancer build atm


----------



## Kaged

Subbed! Can't wait to see where you take this case.







I'm hoping to get one of these for myself by the end of the year.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> And NZXT is sponsoring the breast cancer build atm


NZXT is a very excellent company


----------



## apostolis159

Nice one!
Subbed, waiting to see more!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> And NZXT is sponsoring the breast cancer build atm


Yup Kaged's build that is coming out insane also! Plus they are donating besides that to the Foundation on top of that.Yes NZXT is no question an incredible company.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

I'm I'm here, I nominate myself the technical advisor . Any questions or problems I'm good with my problems and how to's . Just pm me bro.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yup Kaged's build that is coming out insane also! Plus they are donating besides that to the Foundation on top of that.Yes NZXT is no question an incredible company.


True dat, which reminds me that I havent checked on it in a while...









So, any ideas popping to your head yet? lol btw did you watch the vid I sent you?


----------



## k.3nny

Yep, i am sponsored also by nzxt, I love them, even specially when the pink phantom came out i got one of the first cases that they build!

The pink phantom wil never leave my army of pc's







!

Good lucck with al Mybad


----------



## mybadomen

Finally found and received the second Powercolor Reference HD6970 2 Gig Dual Bios (Reference) Card. You have no idea how long it has been to get one of these back.I had pair and sold one to finish the cooling in Venom and regretted it so bad.So its back home safe with me and ready to get wet.Still waiting on 1 part that might show today for the setup and that is the EK Dual 3 Slot Parallel Bridge.The links have already arrived. So great day today so far. Also have a tube of MX4 all ready so i can get the new EK Nickel (EN) Block and Black Ramplate right on today.

Here is the card i missed so badly.And if anyone is wondering the Powercolor HD6970 is a great card. Was already running 2 in Crossfire @ 1000/1500 stock voltage and right out of the box so i am very excited. Will be adding Benchmarks at the end of the build.

*So for GPU's i will be running:*

2 (Reference) Powercolor HD6970's in Crossfire



*And for cooling them i would be using nothing other then.*


2 EK Radeon HD6970 Block's - (EK-FC6970 Acetal + EN (Nickel)
2 EK Radeon HD6970 RAM Backplate's - Black (EK-FC6970 Backplate - Black)
1 EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel 3-Slot
2 EK-FC Link R48X0/58X0













*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## faMine

Lookin' awesome Omen. You're a boss.


----------



## mybadomen

Not much to update today besides been up all night messing with the case and ideas. Also i got my EK-FC Bidge Dual Parallel 3 Slot today. I wont be showing it till the next update which will show the GPU's Fitted in all EK hardware.Only thing left to do on the GPU's are fittings and i am waiting on those to arrive soon hopefully.The cards are both up and running though so no issues there.

Be back soon with more.This build with go on for a couple Months.So keep checking back!

Thanks MybadOmen.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I am sponsored by NZXT also... just shows how great a company that they are.

OMEN, this better be epic.


----------



## miniterror

subbed.
one question though you mentioned youre hw is going in this case.
what are you gonna do with the venom case and stuff you made for that

edit: there are also 4 posts between youre first and second post and all after that is reserved by you.
maybe you can ask a admin to move those post so it will become a little easier to read and give a nicer look to the thread beginning


----------



## Starsunder

Definately subbed. Venom was one of the reasons I bought my Phantom


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starsunder*
> 
> Definately subbed. Venom was one of the reasons I bought my Phantom


Thanks.Its gonna be a while before any of the major work starts.Waiting on a couple important parts that i need to have before cutting the case up.So kinda stuck.Once parts are here there will be allot of updates all coming at once.


----------



## autry318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say I'm subbed, but that's so mainstream...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought I told you to PM me when you get the thread up and rolling!


this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> I'm I'm here, I nominate myself the technical advisor . Any questions or problems I'm good with my problems and how to's . Just pm me bro.


i want to advise something!
















maybe advisor of procrastination ... or advisor of 3d modeling and design








seriously .. omen and sil3nt i can design 1 or 2 parts for your build







check out my build log in my sig .. the white parts are what i can make. just pm me if you like the idea or want more info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Thanks.Its gonna be a while before any of the major work starts.Waiting on a couple important parts that i need to have before cutting the case up.So kinda stuck.Once parts are here there will be allot of updates all coming at once.


i hate waiting for parts it makes me lazy








ok maybe it doesnt make me lazy ... but it gives me an excuse


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autry318*
> 
> seriously .. omen and sil3nt i can design 1 or 2 parts for your build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out my build log in my sig .. the white parts are what i can make. just pm me if you like the idea or want more info.


I want some of those parts!







Although my request would be a little more difficult.


----------



## autry318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I want some of those parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although my request would be a little more difficult.


let me know what you want and ill try to work something out


----------



## GoodInk

Subbed


----------



## k.3nny

no case update ?

What are u doin ? haha!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> no case update ?
> What are u doin ? haha!


Weeping in the corner due to stress probably...









lol all jokes aside, maybe the parts he's waiting for havent arrived yet / arrived like 5 mins ago ?


----------



## Rowey

You still ill badomen? take some meds and bring some updates!!


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autry318*
> 
> this
> i want to advise something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe advisor of procrastination ... or advisor of 3d modeling and design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously .. omen and sil3nt i can design 1 or 2 parts for your build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out my build log in my sig .. the white parts are what i can make. just pm me if you like the idea or want more info.
> i hate waiting for parts it makes me lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok maybe it doesnt make me lazy ... but it gives me an excuse


thanks mate, but Im good in the design and build if you check my build out.

hrm, where is the chief modder ?


----------



## autry318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> thanks mate, but Im good in the design and build if you check my build out.
> hrm, where is the chief modder ?


i would say your more than good in the design and build







been following your build for months now








just let me know if i can be of any assistance


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> no case update ?
> What are u doin ? haha!


Hey K3nny he has been sick for a few days with a stomach bug or something and waiting on parts, just like everyone else I have been waiting to see updates too lol

@Mybadomen get well soon man


----------



## mybadomen

I am just about Completely better but was in rough shape for a whole week !! Now back to killing myself again and getting back to Modding this thing. Seriously though ,Guys Take Care of yourselves when Modding etc.and drink lots of fluids and don't forget to Eat also. I ended up in the Hospital just from staying up modding for days straight with no sleep and its very easy to forget to drink fluids and eat food when your so Focused on a build. Anyway that's what happened to be and ended up thinking i was just over tired when i finally couldnt move anymore.But nope it was a bladder infection from lack of fluids and severe dehydration which i guess was a very serious thing because when they seen me they didnt let me go and kept me in the Hospital connected to tubes and stuff.I have been back home now on regular meds and feel almost back to normal.

But yeah i have been working on computers all day and plan on doing allot to the Mass Effect mod shortly.Allot has been done just nothing i can post updates of till i get a few things i am waiting on.Looking at at least another weak on some of the parts and even not getting some till April 3rd.

So any updates i can get done with what i have to work with i will post soon as possible.

Thanks guys for wishing me well. Highly appreciated and yeah i have missed you guys allot also.

Talk soon MybadOmen


----------



## Draven

Soooo what you're saying is......we need to tell you when to take a time out young man lol anyway I'm glad to see you're doing better, maybe this was a little wake up call to let you know that sometimes you need to remember to take it easy, either that or tell the little woman to smack you in the back of the head when it's break time lol take care man hope to see some updates when you're up to it.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Glad to hear you are felling better!

As much as we want to see your build just remember moderation.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Holy hell, this man nearly _modded_ himself to death.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Holy hell, this man nearly _modded_ himself to death.


Yeah, talk about dedication.

Hope you're feeling better mate, don't push yourself







Pics would be nice though...


----------



## ace ventura069

take care off yourself mybad
and take a break from time to time


----------



## mybadomen

I am all better and bunch of updates very soon.Package from EK is on the way which means i can start getting some of the major work done. But health wise i am 97.1 % back to normal







and Build wise everything seems to be going on schedule. As long as none of the dates change on parts i am waiting on still. Some of the parts are back ordered and they are pretty Crucial to the build. Like the PSU for instance. I have a date for it though so i can get a bunch done before that.

Thanks for caring about my health though and guys please DRINK LOTS OF FLUIDS!

Take care and be back soon with updates. A few days i hope and at least can get a box opening update up.


----------



## AbdullahG

Take your time.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I am all better and bunch of updates very soon.Package from EK is on the way which means i can start getting some of the major work done. But health wise i am 97.1 % back to normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Build wise everything seems to be going on schedule. As long as none of the dates change on parts i am waiting on still. Some of the parts are back ordered and they are pretty Crucial to the build. Like the PSU for instance. I have a date for it though so i can get a bunch done before that.
> 
> Thanks for caring about my health though and guys please DRINK LOTS OF FLUIDS!
> 
> Take care and be back soon with updates. A few days i hope and at least can get a box opening update up.


I'm glad you're felling better and I'm looking forward to seeing the update.

BTW does this count as lots of fluids?


----------



## NUPG

Subbd


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm glad you're felling better and I'm looking forward to seeing the update.
> BTW does this count as lots of fluids?


Lol looks great but i don't drink







. not that i didn't have my days but Modding is my High. Make them all Gatorade's and i am in


----------



## mybadomen

Guys just wanted to give thanks to the guys at Mnpctech.com and share that this place has everything you can dream of for Modding Parts.And they make some incredible Custom parts,Window kits,Feet,Vinyl Wrap's Custom Grills anything you can think of they have have it for Modding. If you never checked them out please take some time to. Great Modder's Store.Not to mention they have tons of Video's and Guides on modding and on how to use their products also incredible Customer Service.

Just click Their Banner to see More. I use them and no joke the place is insane for Parts.You can dream it, they most likely have it.

Check them out! Just click on the Banner:



These are my own personal feelings on Mnpctech they honestly have everything you usually cant find and omg check out their Turbo Fan kit and i could go on all day with some of the insane Billet stuff they make.

Some examples of the great stuff that i love from their but they have everything!

     

I could go on for ever but i think you see my point the place is insane for parts ! I highly recommend them.

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol looks great but i don't drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . not that i didn't have my days but Modding is my High. Make them all Gatorade's and i am in


Then you would have a heart attack!


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Guys just wanted to give thanks to the guys at Mnpctech.com and share that this place has everything you can dream of for Modding Parts.And they make some incredible Custom parts,Window kits,Feet,Vinyl Wrap's Custom Grills anything you can think of they have have it for Modding. If you never checked them out please take some time to. Great Modder's Store.Not to mention they have tons of Video's and Guides on modding and on how to use their products also incredible Customer Service.
> Just click Their Banner to see More. I use them and no joke the place is insane for Parts.You can dream it, they most likely have it.
> Check them out! Just click on the Banner:
> 
> These are my own personal feelings on Mnpctech they honestly have everything you usually cant find and omg check out their Turbo Fan kit and i could go on all day with some of the insane Billet stuff they make.


How are their vinyl wraps? I'm thinking about getting some for my next build... how easy are they to apply, trim, etc.?


----------



## darthjoe229

Love NZXT, love Mass Effect, love modding, this is gonna be sick.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> How are their vinyl wraps? I'm thinking about getting some for my next build... how easy are they to apply, trim, etc.?


This is the really good stuff here : I got some coming myself actually Its this and can make corners etc.

3M Di-Noc CARBON FIBER FILM

http://www.mnpctech.com/CarbonFiber_Gunmetal_Titanium.html

But if its flat and you don't need to make sharp corners this stuff is great also and there is a great video you can watch to apply it:Cheaper also and looks great check it out.

VINYL CARBON FIBER FILM

http://www.mnpctech.com/CarbonFiber.html


----------



## wireeater

Looking forward to seeing the final product. NZXT has become one of my favorite businesses to deal with. Quality products, amazing customer service and reasonable prices, you can't really beat it.


----------



## mybadomen

Update ! Received a box from NZXT today.


The box contained an NZXT Sentry Mix which is a powerful fan controller they recently came out with. And i am so happy to have one in my hands.
These controllers are Beast! 50 watts per channel x 6 channels. Now that's a hell of allot of Fans!



NZXT Sentry Mix Specs:

Features
Slider controls with matte rubber finish for a bold look
50W per channel power to your fans
6 channels for absolute airflow control
Comes with 5 LED colors for you to choose and save

LED Illuminated Fan Controller With Six 50W Channels
Boldly crafted for maximum power and control, the NZXT Sentry Mix Fan Controller takes its inspired construction from sound mixers that command the blast of rock concerts. Each of the six 50W channels will power any enthusiast PC fan. Simply slide and customize airflow with your fingertips.

The Unboxing :

The Box ! Exiting yet?


Or does this get you excited. The peanuts ! I know you all love these.


Ok More updates Later. LOL just kidding here we go:











The color choices are great also so no need to go through the nightmare of soldering new LED's in.Been there done that.Wasn't fun.

Check out the colors it does! Even orange. Now that was thinking.











Another great Product from NZXT..Thanks again NZXT and keep making us great products like this one!

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Richie123

subbed


----------



## Colonel Zay

Looking good.. subbed!


----------



## Sohryu76

can't wait to see more!


----------



## wermad




----------



## Rowey

Definitely need moar


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Definitely need moar


Definitely!


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow that's a nice controller, I want!


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow that's a nice controller, I want!


Me too. I haven't used my older NZXT controller because I wasn't crazy about the wires but this one looks much nicer.
It may be time for a new purchase


----------



## wermad

The switch is very lovely and I love that they actually used black wires. A big







to NZXT for not using a BRY wiring setup. I wish I had an additional drive bay available to use two







(I have twenty-four fans







).

How many watts does each channel support MyBadOmen?


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> These controllers are Beast! *50 watts per channel x 6 channels*. Now that's a hell of allot of Fans!
> NZXT Sentry Mix Specs:
> Features
> Slider controls with matte rubber finish for a bold look
> *50W per channel power to your fans*
> 6 channels for absolute airflow control
> Comes with 5 LED colors for you to choose and save
> 
> LED Illuminated Fan Controller With *Six 50W Channels*
> Boldly crafted for maximum power and control, the NZXT Sentry Mix Fan Controller takes its inspired construction from sound mixers that command the blast of rock concerts. Each of the six 50W channels will power any enthusiast PC fan. Simply slide and customize airflow with your fingertips.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The switch is very lovely and I love that they actually used black wires. A big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to NZXT for not using a BRY wiring setup. I wish I had an additional drive bay available to use two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have twenty-four fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> *How many watts does each channel support* MyBadOmen?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArkAngel666*


I just got to this build log. I'm a bit busy with life







and typically i look for the op for all updates. I like it when folks put all their updates in the first few posts, it makes enjoying the build a bit better rather than giving up while searching through all the pages (which can some times have quite a few).















for being somewhat helpful. I'm sure MyBadOmen wouldn't mind answering a few of my questions.


----------



## mybadomen

Yeah Sorry warmad yes its 50 Watts per Channel. That should handle all your fans with ease. I believe my Vipers only Pull 6 Watts each.I should have some updates soon guys .Trust me i am as anxious as you guys.Just waiting on Parts still.Some very important parts so i really cant do much without them.I should have some updates tomorrow . I bought a bunch of sheet metal today so i will be doing some tomorrow.The basic outside shape of the Case with remain pretty much the same shape.I will not be ruining the integrity of the case on the outside.People have to know its an NZXT Switch 810 when i am done.But i can tell you tons of Modding as soon as some more parts show.Should be any day now.I can promise when updates do come there will be tons all at once.

Take care and thank you for being Patient. I can only do what i can with out parts at the moment.The deadline is Mid to end of May. I hope i can impress you guys with this build.I will give this build everything i got in me since you guys have been supporting me for a long time now.Believe it or not the Theme is pretty complicated if you really look at it.I dont want to give away any secrets of the theme but i promise i will give it my all and only hope you guys Love it. I love NZXT and I Love Mass Effect so how could it possibly go wrong









Take care guys and again thank you for the support and the Patience for my first ever entry sponsored build.Trust me i know who i owe it all to and that's you guys here at OCN.You are all inspiring and every single Mod whether a small mod or complete Beast are all awesome and i respect every one of you guys.

Stay Tuned LOTS to come Soon.

MybadOmen


----------



## AbdullahG

Thanks for making me feel special/needed.
*hugs monitor*


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Thanks for making me feel special/needed.
> *hugs monitor*












Get your health in order first mate


----------



## selluminis

This is going to be sweet! You are breaking out the carbon fiber film.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I will give this build everything i got in me since you guys have been supporting me for a long time now


I think that's kinda obvious at this point...









Really, looking forward to the "meaty" updates


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your health in order first mate


Can't a man hug his monitor without being judged?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Can't a man hug his monitor without being judged?










= agreed









The second part was for MyBadOmen as I believe he's coming off some serious illness. I hope he gets better soon to get some more updates.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = agreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The second part was for MyBadOmen as I believe he's coming off some serious illness.* I hope he gets better soon to get some more updates.


Oh, that's what I was confused with.
I thought you thought I had some health/mental issues hugging my monitor...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Oh, that's what I was confused with.
> I thought you thought I had some health/mental issues hugging my monitor...


I should have put "@ MyBadOmen" but sometimes I just put a lot of spaces in between to separate messages








I hugs my rig toos


----------



## mybadomen

Blah got some UPDATES done but ending up how do i say it nicely. Hmmm Vomiting so i had to stop.I guess i am still a little sick.Really best time to be sick because the parts aren't here anyway.

Oh and to the Carbon Fiber Question Yes there will be Carbon Fiber the good stuff 3M Di-Nicon from Mnpctech.com I just didn't want to speak of it till it arrives and i will do a un boxing and small review

Here are some updates :



















Not really Sure what i am going to do with the PSU box because i have no PSU yet to get measurements.I may be building something different for it.

Here is what i had started though,but like i said. I may be changing the design.



Well that's it for now Praying a some parts will arrive tomorrow so can i get the measurements i need.Mainly the Rads, Reservoirs Pumps and PSU are the things that are holding me back from really getting allot done.

More Updates soon Take Care guys.

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## ace ventura069

nice mybad.
looking forward for the rest of the updates
going to be good just like venom


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> nice mybad.
> looking forward for the rest of the updates
> going to be good just like venom


Hopefully allot better then Venom.That Back Piece is just a tiny update.Keep watching you will see. And thanks mate much appreciated.


----------



## selluminis

Man, this is going to be sweet...


----------



## Colonel Zay

CF Wrap - sweet! That's what I used in my current build. Haven't posted pics yet, but it looks great. Excited to see this build


----------



## mybadomen

*The Theme will be mainly Based on Shepard's Uniform the Mass Effect 3 Logo and the Normandy SR-2 Cerberus Version . Some how want to get all that and some other ideas in the build. But cant really tell till i start building what will look best.Or what i will have time to get done.I am thinking just the PSU alone is going to be close to a week's worth of work.*

*Somewhat based on this uniform and the Red/White Logo etc.*


*This is the Coolant i have coming now:to Match the Mass Effect Logo:*

*Special Thanks goes out To Mayhem's for the support and help Sponsoring this build:*

*If your looking for insane Coolants this is where you can get them (Please read what you are buying first though,They sell allot of coolants for show purposes only as well as tons of coolants and dyes that can be run for long periods of time.Just make sure you know which you are ordering)*

*Mayhem's Store here: http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop/en/*

*Mayhem's Light Red Pastel:*



*And his Ice White Pastel :*



*Also will be adding*

*Mayhem's Red Dye: to get the right color Red to match the theme:*



*The coolant will match the Logo*:



*That should give you a little idea where i am heading.*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## mx3orange

Looks great! sub'd.

It makes me jealous looking at everyone's mods


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Will be mainly Based on Shepard's Uniform the Mass Effect Logo and the Normandy SR-2 Cerberus Version . Some how want to get all that and some other ideas in the build. But cant really tell till i start building what will look best.Or what i will have time to get done.I am thinking just the PSU alone is going to be close to a week's worth of work.
> Somewhat based on this uniform and the Red/White Logo etc.
> 
> That should give you a little idea where i am heading.


Oh dear god. Please tell me you're using a dual loop and the reservoirs will BE the Mass Effect logo.


----------



## ArkAngel666

Just an idea here... but if you want to incorporate the Normandy into the case, you could say choose the normandy's paint job for the outside, and the N7 detail/theme for inside... not entirely sure how that would look. Just a quick thought I had.

Like what you've done so far though, and I'm sure there's more greatness to come


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArkAngel666*
> 
> Just an idea here... but if you want to incorporate the Normandy into the case, you could say choose the normandy's paint job for the outside, and the N7 detail/theme for inside... not entirely sure how that would look. Just a quick thought I had.
> Like what you've done so far though, and I'm sure there's more greatness to come


Only problem is the new Normandy SR2 is Grey /Black/Blue I figured out a very simple way to incorporate the Normandy without wasting any time.Already a wasted Month that i wasn't planning on so far and if anything else gets back ordered the whole build is going to have to be rushed together.Right now i just watch wasted days pass as i wait on parts







. Thank god i got really sick for a weak or honestly that whole weak i would be watching the door for parts. LOL.

Thanks for the advice and any Theme advice is highly appreciated.Remember though there are some things i have to match though that i cant really change.But so far its all going good.At the moment i am thinking of picking up a smaller welder because the one i have is such a hassle on thin metal.

Take care and thanks


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


Did you make that PSU cover or is it aftermarket?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Did you make that PSU cover or is it aftermarket?


He made that for his phantom orignally, but why nnot use it here!

I love the idea







! go on please,


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Mayhem's Light Red Pastel:


Finally someone is going to be using the red. I've been eye balling it but I have seen two pics of it, the one you posted and one where it looks more light red than red, not pink but light red. Almost like they didn't have enough dye in it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Looking gooood!


----------



## Darr3n

Love red and white together! Keep it coming mybadomen!


----------



## mybadomen

Just received Tracking info from EK today so as soon as those parts arrive i will know whether i need to lower the Motherboard and what other changes need to be made.So once that package arrives Progress will be getting done. Also recieved a 2nd Package from Mnpctech.com that i will be showing soon and i will be cleaning this thread up shortly also so the updates are in order or have an index.Still tons to do but i am working right now on something really cool .But i wont show it till i got it perfect but i think you guys are going to love it.

Take care and thank you for the Patience as i said before i am just waiting for they key parts to arrive s0 i can start chopping stuff up.I might have to go out and buy a smaller welder also to get some of the work done here.

Take Care MybadOmen.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Will be mainly Based on Shepard's Uniform the Mass Effect Logo and the Normandy SR-2 Cerberus Version


THis should look sweeeet!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I am thinking just the PSU alone is going to be close to a week's worth of work.


You could probably do it in 3 days if you didnt stop.







Just kidding, take care of yourself mate, I would hate to see you get sick again


----------



## Ironman517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Couple Packages arrived today. Not the big parts but some important parts at least.Will show the parts when unboxed.
> Hmm. Wonder whats in them ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it bad I feel like that looks like it should contain some McDonalds?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironman517*
> 
> Is it bad I feel like that looks like it should contain some McDonalds?


Lol i never noticed that. That's Hilarious .Wow what an eye to notice that.

Also guys will be Posting a link of a bunch of stuff from Mnpctech.com shortly all i can say is those guys dont mess around when they build stuff, The quality is amazing of their products. Am aiming for today to get it posted but might not be till tomorrow.Allot going on today. I spoke of it in other Threads but dont want to mention it in this build log.


----------



## Ironman517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol i never noticed that. That's Hilarious .Wow what an eye to notice that.
> Also guys will be Posting a link of a bunch of stuff from Mnpctech.com shortly all i can say is those guys dont mess around when they build stuff, The quality is amazing of their products. Am aiming for today to get it posted but might not be till tomorrow.Allot going on today. I spoke of it in other Threads but dont want to mention it in this build log.


Well, you were saying, "I wonder what could be in that"









I want to see how this build is going to turn out. Your Venom build was sweet!


----------



## Colonel Zay

mybadomen - what is your trade by day? Do you have considerable experience with welding? Or just hobbyist? I'm still in the process of my current build, but I already have ideas spinning around in my head for a scratch build and would love to try my hand at some welding. Need to find a friend who welds and can teach me, lol...


----------



## BlazinJoker

would be hard for him to teach you from the east coast


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just received Tracking info from EK today so as soon as those parts arrive i will know whether i need to lower the Motherboard and what other changes need to be made.So once that package arrives Progress will be getting done. Also recieved a 2nd Package from Mnpctech.com that i will be showing soon and i will be cleaning this thread up shortly also so the updates are in order or have an index.Still tons to do but i am working right now on something really cool .But i wont show it till i got it perfect but i think you guys are going to love it.
> Take care and thank you for the Patience as i said before i am just waiting for they key parts to arrive s0 i can start chopping stuff up.I might have to go out and buy a smaller welder also to get some of the work done here.
> Take Care MybadOmen.











What do you mean by clean up this thread? Can we move posts around and group them together? Or just put links the the posts so people can just click the links to see your updates? I really need to clean my build log up. Perhaps there is a thread on cleaning up build threads???


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by clean up this thread? Can we move posts around and group them together? Or just put links the the posts so people can just click the links to see your updates? I really need to clean my build log up. Perhaps there is a thread on cleaning up build threads???


I am working on a guide for making Nice, clean build logs, hopefully it will be up in a few weeks


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> I am working on a guide for making Nice, clean build logs, hopefully it will be up in a few weeks


Please do!

I hate going to a 2000 posts thread and trying to wear out the mouse wheel trying to find the updates when they should have just put links on the first post.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Please do!
> I hate going to a 2000 posts thread and trying to wear out the mouse wheel trying to find the updates when they should have just put links on the first post.


Well, you can actually start a log and reserve the first few posts immediately. I entered something lame, like "water build log"; gave me enough time to reserve the first four posts. That's where all pics went in. I know its not what you should do but I think it really helps those folks who just want to the see the build not school girl chatter/gossip about computers









You can also link each update in the op.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Well, you can actually start a log and reserve the first few posts immediately. I entered something lame, like "water build log"; gave me enough time to reserve the first four posts. That's where all pics went in. I know its not what you should do but I think it really helps those folks who just want to the see the build not school girl chatter/gossip about computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also link each update in the op.


A lot of people do that. I did not notice people doing that until I was weeks in and on my 3rd version for the build, LOL>....


----------



## mybadomen

Not really sure yet but there is a way to make an index . Someone is helping me now with that. Also I am trying to get the reserved spots before the couple people posted . Without having there posts deleted though. But at the moment my main concern is getting the build done by the deadline. But I do Promise the thread will be in order when some progress gets rolling. For a date on most updates I am figuring late march early April there will be tons of big updates.

Thanks guys talk soon.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Would go well with this mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1232233/kotaku-razer-s-mass-effect-3-gear-provides-a-satisfying-conclusion-to-the-pc-accessory-saga#post_16769805


----------



## Agoriaz

Looking very much forward to it! Venom was an interesting build (read; awesome).


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Would go well with this mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1232233/kotaku-razer-s-mass-effect-3-gear-provides-a-satisfying-conclusion-to-the-pc-accessory-saga#post_16769805


Razer sponsorship incoming!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> Razer sponsorship incoming!


Lol they declined me.







Such a shame would have been a great setup for this build.Might still get the set if its possible but right now i am just trying to get the build together.Then i will see whats left for that Keyboard,Mouse and Mouse pad.

Yes it definitely belongs with this build.


----------



## TheJesus

Make NZXT buy it to fill your time


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol they declined me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a shame would have been a great setup for this build.Might still get the set if its possible but right now i am just trying to get the build together.Then i will see whats left for that Keyboard,Mouse and Mouse pad.
> Yes it definitely belongs with this build.


That is crap!. Don't use their stuff then. I am sure you can figure out something for some other mouse/keyboard set. Hell, if anything you could get carbon fiber film and out fit a RAT 7 mouse and get an N7 sticker from somewhere....


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> That is crap!. Don't use their stuff then. I am sure you can figure out something for some other mouse/keyboard set. Hell, if anything you could get carbon fiber film and out fit a RAT 7 mouse and get an N7 sticker from somewhere....


I have the Rat 5 which will fit the build well i would just need the keyboard and mouse pad Oh well i might just be able to afford them for the build but i just bought a mouse and keyboard and really need a new welder before anything.. . And NZXT has been very good to me.As well as EK ,Mnpctech,Primochill and of course Mayhem himself.Other companies have helped a bit also but prefer not to be listed as a Sponsor.

Everybody has been great actually including all you guys. All though it is nerve racking because i really have to produce now you are all watching










I wont let you guys down and any suggestions that you think would fit the theme i would consider adding of course.

Bunch of good news Tons of parts on the way.Hoping maby Monday they will be here.Last i checked an order was in Australia heading for Boston USA.So really son guys.I have been working all night on different idea tonight. i just dont want to post anything until it is rock solid decisions. I do have an update from stuff Received from Mnpctech i will get up soon.

Getting really close now to start grinding on the project so thanks for hanging in there guys.

Who knows maby Razer will have a change of heart or i will become rich .Lol


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I have the Rat 5 which will fit the build well i would just need the keyboard and mouse pad Oh well i might just be able to afford them for the build but i just bought a mouse and keyboard and really need a new welder before anything.. . And NZXT has been very good to me.As well as EK ,Mnpctech,Primochill and of course Mayhem himself.Other companies have helped a bit also but prefer not to be listed as a Sponsor.
> Everybody has been great actually including all you guys. All though it is nerve racking because i really have to produce now you are all watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont let you guys down and any suggestions that you think would fit the theme i would consider adding of course.
> Bunch of good news Tons of parts on the way.Hoping maby Monday they will be here.Last i checked an order was in Australia heading for Boston USA.So really son guys.I have been working all night on different idea tonight. i just dont want to post anything until it is rock solid decisions. I do have an update from stuff Received from Mnpctech i will get up soon.
> Getting really close now to start grinding on the project so thanks for hanging in there guys.
> Who knows maby Razer will have a change of heart or i will become rich .Lol


Just for the record, I was referring to not using Razor stuff. NZXT rules! Just want to make sure that is clear. I cannot wait to see this thing. I will be happy with there is carbon fiber some where on the build. LOL. Hey, can you get ahold of carbon fiber panels or something like that? I am not sure how one would go about that. But it would be really cool.

I believe you were going to incorporate the suit that had carbon fiber looking textures, right.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Just for the record, I was referring to not using Razor stuff. NZXT rules! Just want to make sure that is clear. I cannot wait to see this thing. I will be happy with there is carbon fiber some where on the build. LOL. Hey, can you get ahold of carbon fiber panels or something like that? I am not sure how one would go about that. But it would be really cool.
> I believe you were going to incorporate the suit that had carbon fiber looking textures, right.


Yes i already have the Carbon Fiber.The 3M Di-Noc Carbon Fiber Film that i will be Posting shortly thanks to Mnpctech.com i have 24" x 24"

You can see it here.I have a ton of stuff sponsored by them so i want to make one update with the stuff from them to keep it all together : http://www.mnpctech.com/CarbonFiber.html

Stuff is amazing.So real looking and feeling.


----------



## Colonel Zay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Stuff is amazing.So real looking and feeling.


Yes it is







. So easy to work with too, it's amazing stuff. Are you doing mostly flat applications? Or some complex curves. If you are doing fine edges or hard curves, I'd recommend getting some 3M 94 Primer tape adhesive.


----------



## mybadomen

HUGE UPDATE !

As you all know EKWB is a big sponsor in this build and has really liked the work i done in the past.So they sent me a Huge package today and also some little Goodies like Full sleeve shirt some really nice EK badges and a cool EK cup holder.

But besides that lets get down to Business and show you what they sent for the build.Like i said before this will have a very big dual loop system setup sorta like Venom with the dual Res setup.But also a dual Loop on top of that.

Thank you So Much EK for believing in me and your Support during this whole Build.I love EK parts used them in many of my builds and would highly recommend them to anyone.

*http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/*

Here are the EK parts that will be in the build so far.and as you can see there is going to be allot of Fabricating to get it all in there.

























Will show the boxes opened as i am building.

Again Thank you EK. They even shipped these parts from another Country.So tell me that's not a great company.

Take Care and Stay Tuned. I still have an update from Mnpctech.com to post shortly also.

These are the Major Parts i was waiting for to actually get to work with fabricating because they dont just fit in so Woot time to work and get you guys some updates.

Stay Tuned

MybadOmen

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Ryncrash

Subed Loved this idea


----------



## Draven

All I can say is.................


----------



## PCModderMike

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> HUGE UPDATE !
> As you all know EKWB is a big sponsor in this build and has really liked the work i done in the past.So they sent me a Huge package today and also some little Goodies like Full sleeve shirt some really nice EK badges and a cool EK cup holder.
> But besides that lets get down to Business and show you what they sent for the build.Like i said before this will have a very big dual loop system setup sorta like Venom with the dual Res setup.But also a dual Loop on top of that.
> Thank you So Much EK for believing in me and your Support during this whole Build.I love EK parts used them in many of my builds and would highly recommend them to anyone.
> 
> *http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/*
> Here are the EK parts that will be in the build so far.and as you can see there is going to be allot of Fabricating to get it all in there.






Will show the boxes opened as i am building.
Again Thank you EK. They even shipped these parts from another Country.So tell me that's not a great company.
Take Care and Stay Tuned. I still have an update from Mnpctech.com to post shortly also.
These are the Major Parts i was waiting for to actually get to work with fabricating because they dont just fit in so Woot time to work and get you guys some updates.
Stay Tuned
MybadOmen

OH my, how lovely to get a delivery with so many goodies.







Seriously though, EK does make great stuff, all my blocks, my pump, my res, and my front rad are from EK.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OH my, how lovely to get a delivery with so many goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, EK does make great stuff, all my blocks, my pump, my res, and my front rad are from EK.


Yes they do On venom i started with the Rasa Kit and slowly started swapping parts out for EK but never completely accomplished it.This build will all be EK Cooling besides the Tubing and the Coolant . And yes the will be Photos of all Boxes opened when i am doing the build.I will add the list of Parts and part numbers in a bit.Right now i have to get to work on it.

But thanks guys.and hope you enjoy. Back to work i nee to get a design out to the company that is going to Laser cut for me and i want to get that sent out tonight. So will be back on later.


----------



## Vistaking

This is going to be an awesome build. EK is a great company. Haven't used them but will when I start my build. I think they have the best Customer Service outside of the US. LOL They got my vote for the BBB award if they were in US.


----------



## Rowey

Those fittings are awesome.


----------



## BlazinJoker

OK!!! Now I'm going to have to swing by your house sometime Omenc cuz all of this awesomeness I have to see in person, especially when were in the same state.


----------



## mybadomen

Now time to make it all fit .LOL


----------



## selluminis

My god! That is like a grand worth of water cooling awesomeness!!! I really like the EK stuff, but they were a little too costly for my first water cooling build. Next time, it will be EK all the way.


----------



## wermad

They shipped them from Slovenia which is where they're based. Wow, that is a lot of gear! I is jelly


----------



## AbdullahG

Any idea on how the internal and external design and color scheme are look like?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Any idea on how the internal and external design and color scheme are look like?


yes i mentioned it a few times above.

Its going to be based on a mix of Shepard's Uniform and the Mass Effect 3 Logos . Main colors will be Carbon Fiber,Black,Silver,Red,White and Nickel.Some really cool mods happening right now i just cant show them till i get them sorted.But very soon.


----------



## Oberon

I swear, this is the sexiest idea ever.

Can't wait.

Subbed


----------



## mybadomen

"UPDATE"

Ok got allot of stuff done but basically just for measurement purposes so everything will still be coming back apart many times.

First thing was to tap all the holes in the Radiators which are the EK XTC 420 & EK XTC 280. They are very nice Rads and i like to thank EK for Sponsoring them.









My son helping me Mod of course.He is blowing the shavings away with an air gun while i am tapping the holes.



Ok now i started moving on getting the rear plate ready for mounting the motherboard. Basically i lined up the motherboard where it needed to go,Used my drill press and drilled the new wholes and then tapped them.I then added the standoffs for the motherboard and had to grind down the threads that stuck through the rear of the plat to get a flush mount.Still tons to do to this plate so i will be taking the build apart many times before the rear Plate is permanently mounted.



Now just drilling all the holes that will be for the motherboard standoffs.





Great little 5 speed belt driven drill press i got on sale for $59.99 at Harbor Freight . I jumped on the deal really fast, It was one of those 1 day sales for inside track members only. I also am making it into a little basic milling machine.



Next i Tapped all the holes i just drilled out with the drill press to the same thread as the motherboard standoffs.



Now just making sure everything lines up the way it supposed to and again my little helper Owen is there doing his best.This is a critical part ,you cant just mount the motherboard back plate until you have the GPU's in place or you will end up breaking your video cards if the rear plate isn't aligned perfect.Will be getting a better camera when i start getting to the more important updates because the one i have now is terrible as you can see.Also the CPU block and fittings in the pictures will not be being used.









Another UPDATE in about a 1/2 Hour or so.

Hope you are enjoying it so far.

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## BlazinJoker

Wow its looking great!


----------



## GoodInk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> "UPDATE"
> 
> Ok got allot of stuff done but basically just for measurement purposes so everything will still be coming back apart many times.
> 
> First thing was to tap all the holes in the Radiators which are the EK XTC 420 & EK XTC 280. They are very nice Rads and i like to thank EK for Sponsoring them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son helping me Mod of course.He is blowing the shavings away with an air gun while i am tapping the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now i started moving on getting the rear plate ready for mounting the motherboard. Basically i lined up the motherboard where it needed to go,Used my drill press and drilled the new wholes and then tapped them.I then added the standoffs for the motherboard and had to grind down the threads that stuck through the rear of the plat to get a flush mount.Still tons to do to this plate so i will be taking the build apart many times before the rear Plate is permanently mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> Now just drilling all the holes that will be for the motherboard standoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great little 5 speed belt driven drill press i got on sale for $59.99 at Harbor Freight . I jumped on the deal really fast, It was one of those 1 day sales for inside track members only. I also am making it into a little basic milling machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Next i Tapped all the holes i just drilled out with the drill press to the same thread as the motherboard standoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Now just making sure everything lines up the way it supposed to and again my little helper Owen is there doing his best.This is a critical part ,you cant just mount the motherboard back plate until you have the GPU's in place or you will end up breaking your video cards if the rear plate isn't aligned perfect.Will be getting a better camera when i start getting to the more important updates because the one i have now is terrible as you can see.Also the CPU block and fittings in the pictures will not be being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another UPDATE in about a 1/2 Hour or so.
> 
> Hope you are enjoying it so far.






Game On!!!!


----------



## mybadomen

"UPDATE"

GPU Time:

2 Powercolor Reference HD6970's with 2 EK-FC6970 Acetal + EN (Nickel) Full cover GPU block's & 2 EK-FC6970 Backplate's - Black





Now i am adding the 2 EK-FC R48X0/58X0 Links to the Water blocks :





Next i will be adding the EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel 3-Slot Bridge to the 6970's.And the Crossfire Bridge i am working on.Fittings are just there for show.Not sure what angles i will be using yet till i get it more together.There will be Lots of changes once i get the fabrication out of the way and get to actually working on the Theme.









Now for actually making sure they fit into the motherboard and case nice and smooth.







Just making sure i can get the XTC 420 in now with Push/Pull setup Bottom rad is just sitting there not sure where i am putting it yet.Also i am going to try and change these shots tomorrow if its nice out with better lighting.Anyway you can get the idea of how it is coming together you just cant see how colorful and shiny it is yet. I will fix that soon don't worry.







Ok that's it for today really sorry about the crappy camera. But this is just all design stuff and fabricating anyway.Nothing really pretty to look at yet









Almost forgot. Those Fans are not the fans that will be in this build either. Just there for Measurements .

Stay Tuned Tons more to come and its going to get Allot better!

MybadOmen

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## wermad

Which tap size you using? (6-32, M4?).

Looking awesome so far!

Btw, I picked up an Asrock mb, will see it fairs in my rig


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Which tap size you using? (6-32, M4?).
> Looking awesome so far!
> Btw, I picked up an Asrock mb, will see it fairs in my rig


Not sure the tap size i don't remember I only have a couple Taps and they are the ones for all the PC threads and that's it.My Rads had no threads at all.But fixed now anyway.

Sweet about the AsRock board. I do love the boards.I get a little agitated that they come out with a new Fatal1ty it seems every 3 to 4 months though.

Take Care Just Logging some stuff and then i need some sleep.

By the way there is tons more done but no point showing it until i know its going in the build for sure.

One update coming sometime shortly i am very excited.Its something i am making and if it all works right it is going to rock!

So stay Tuned guys. Its on now. Don't expect to see any of the Theme yet there is tons to do before i get to that.


----------



## wermad

hmmmm...I believe EK uses M3 on their rads. Interesting that they came in blank









I love what you did to the crossfire bridge! Any tips? I'm getting a quad sli bridge that I want to bling up


----------



## Kaged

This is looking amazing so far









Are you going to wrap the MB tray with the di-noc, or polish it? Either way, I can not wait for MOAR UPDATES!


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Not sure the tap size i don't remember I only have a couple Taps and they are the ones for all the PC threads and that's it.My Rads had no threads at all.But fixed now anyway.
> Sweet about the AsRock board. I do love the boards.I get a little agitated that they come out with a new Fatal1ty it seems every 3 to 4 months though.
> Take Care Just Logging some stuff and then i need some sleep.
> By the way there is tons more done but no point showing it until i know its going in the build for sure.
> One update coming sometime shortly i am very excited.Its something i am making and if it all works right it is going to rock!
> So stay Tuned guys. Its on now. Don't expect to see any of the Theme yet there is tons to do before i get to that.


I am now happy with my fatal1ty board. Seems to run really well.

I really like the look of that EK stuff. It screams military of the future to me. LOL. Keep em coming man.

Also, forgive me if you answered this before, but why did you decide to get rid of the stock MB tray? To get rid of all the cable management holes?


----------



## Richie123

Love were this is going, so on the ball, keep it up:thumb:


----------



## mironccr345

I can't believe I've been missing on all this EK goodness! The progress is looking really good!









One question, what kind of sli/xfire bridge are you using? I never seen one like that before.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Is the ram block going to be uoside down in the final build? I assume this is just a test fit and it wont be but, it sticks out to me so i hope it doesnt have to be that way







Looking great though


----------



## Moovin

Dang this is sexyy. Subbed


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> I am now happy with my fatal1ty board. Seems to run really well.
> I really like the look of that EK stuff. It screams military of the future to me. LOL. Keep em coming man.
> Also, forgive me if you answered this before, but why did you decide to get rid of the stock MB tray? To get rid of all the cable management holes?


because i need the extra strength an i want it very clean only holes will be the ones i need. Remember this will be a dual loop system with 2 10" tube Reservoirs. Thats allot of weight .Plus it is needed for all the other mods i am doing as well.You will totally understand why when the build gets closer to completed.This weekend and Monday allot wont get done because of my father in laws wake and the family get together.But after that i will be non stop on this thing.Also the new welder i need is holding me back at the moment i will have to pick it up after the Wake and gatherings are over.

Basically this is all just figuring out how i want things to go.Just about everything i removed from the inside will not be going back in.I will be making Most of the cages etc.

Take Care and stay tunes there will be a bunch of big updates soon.Just very busy with the passing of my father and law that was a very close friend also.He was only 52 also.I wrote 54 somewhere on accident.

MybadOmen

Also i have a Facebook page feel free to send an invite if you would like : same name there also mybadomen


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> because i need the extra strength an i want it very clean only holes will be the ones i need. Remember this will be a dual loop system with 2 10" tube Reservoirs. Thats allot of weight .Plus it is needed for all the other mods i am doing as well.You will totally understand why when the build gets closer to completed.This weekend and Monday allot wont get done because of my father in laws wake and the family get together.But after that i will be non stop on this thing.Also the new welder i need is holding me back at the moment i will have to pick it up after the Wake and gatherings are over.
> Basically this is all just figuring out how i want things to go.Just about everything i removed from the inside will not be going back in.I will be making Most of the cages etc.
> Take Care and stay tunes there will be a bunch of big updates soon.Just very busy with the passing of my father and law that was a very close friend also.He was only 52 also.I wrote 54 somewhere on accident.
> MybadOmen
> Also i have a Facebook page feel free to send an invite if you would like : same name there also mybadomen


I give you and your family my condolences. Best of luck my friend on the rig.


----------



## Vistaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> hmmmm...I believe EK uses M3 on their rads. Interesting that they came in blank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love what you did to the crossfire bridge! Any tips? I'm getting a quad sli bridge that I want to bling up


These are the screws that come with EK radiators M3 x 30mm DIN965 screws and M3 x 35mm DIN965 screws


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> These are the screws that come with EK radiators M3 x 30mm DIN965 screws and M3 x 35mm DIN965 screws


Yeah no screws came with the Rads and there was definitely no Threads in them.But remember they came directly from EK .Almost all the cooling was supplied by them so they might have been pulled right from the line and shipped to me.The cooling system in the build Dual loop will be all EK Brand including the pumps.The only cooling parts in this build that are not EK products is the coolant which is Mayhem's Pastels and Primochill Tubing.

Thanks for the comments guys and same goes for the condolences concerning my Father in Law but i am back home for the night and already back working on the build.So possibly some new updates before i promised.

Take Care Guys and Keep watching.

PS: About the ram block it depends which way you are running the tubing in there really is no upside down.you just have to make sure that the input and outputs are going the right way.

also to the person that asked what kind of Sli bridge i am using its one i made from Aluminum that i polished to look like Nickel.Unless you are talking about the EK-FC Bridge if so that's all listed in the thread.

Keep watching .Should get really good and cant wait to hear all the comments about running dual reservoirs per loop again







(Lol it seems almost controversial but from my experience with Venom and the dual loop i ma setting up there should be no issues at all running the dual reservoirs per loop. But will add tons more coolant to the loop and will look incredible. Plus it will also cause controversy will will only get the build more attention







Honestly there if done right dual reservoirs can be beneficial and i already proved that in the Venom build.

Also any them suggestions would be great .I really want to try to incorporate some of your guys idea's into the build to make it a little more special to us here on this forum.

More Updates soon!


----------



## Vistaking

If no screws came with the rads . I'd e-mail EK's support and let them know.


----------



## RagingAzn628

Why no gtx 680 or 7970s?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628*
> 
> Why no gtx 680 or 7970s?


Honestly because why upgrade from crossfire 6970's right now? for them cards. Waste of cash unless your rich or someone wants to sponsor me a pair i would.But as a stated before i am skipping the whole 7970 & 680 series. 2 overclocked 6970's is more then enough till end of 2012 or early 2013 when they release some really beast cards. Sick of updating cards for small increase in performance. If i am maxing all games out now with my current setup on Ultra settings .and Ivy bridge isn't even here yet to utilize the new cards then why not just wait.

Sure if someone wants to Sponsor the Cards and Water blocks ram plates Bridge setup etc i will definitely put them in but really i dont see the performance there to justify spending a fortune to run games at the same V synced Frame rates. Trust me i though long and hard about it. I might add 3rd 6970 but will be more for show then anything.

680 and 7970 are great cards if you have an old GPU and need to upgrade but if you already own a couple 580's or 6970's i don't see the point at this time.My plans are to save my cash and go with some real GPU power next year. If i was rich i would probably go 2 7970's just because i prefer ATI/AMD GPU's but don't get me wrong i love Nvidia also.I just prefer ATI/AMD .

Take care and remember this is just my opinion not a debate.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Honestly because why upgrade from crossfire 6970's right now? for them cards. Waste of cash unless your rich or someone wants to sponsor me a pair i would.But as a stated before i am skipping the whole 7970 & 680 series. 2 overclocked 6970's is more then enough till end of 2012 or early 2013 when they release some really beast cards. Sick of updating cards for small increase in performance. If i am maxing all games out now with my current setup on Ultra settings .and Ivy bridge isn't even here yet to utilize the new cards then why not just wait.
> Sure if someone wants to Sponsor the Cards and Water blocks ram plates Bridge setup etc i will definitely put them in but really i dont see the performance there to justify spending a fortune to run games at the same V synced Frame rates. Trust me i though long and hard about it. I might add 3rd 6970 but will be more for show then anything.
> 680 and 7970 are great cards if you have an old GPU and need to upgrade but if you already own a couple 580's or 6970's i don't see the point at this time.My plans are to save my cash and go with some real GPU power next year. If i was rich i would probably go 2 7970's just because i prefer ATI/AMD GPU's but don't get me wrong i love Nvidia also.I just prefer ATI/AMD .
> Take care and remember this is just my opinion not a debate.


New egg did a review with bench marks on the 680. The 3dmark 11 score was like 13xxx in sli. My cards are doing 11466 in sli. Granted the 680s are stock, but still. I think they are way too much right now. The heaven score was not much better than mine either. I agree with mybad on this one.

http://www.newegg.com/Store/Category.aspx?Category=38&name=Video-Cards-Video-Devices


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> If no screws came with the rads . I'd e-mail EK's support and let them know.


EK Sponsored all the cooling equipment.I wont bother them unless a part don't work or something.But they gave me a Huge package for the build so i am very grateful of that.I don't want to bother them over just having to tap a few holes out.It didn't take much time.And the Rads are so sweet.Way bigger then i thought so i am extremely happy.

All my Sponsors have been really incredible on everything for this build.Plus great to deal with.Not one of my sponsors is a company that i don't love and Recommend to everyone even before they sponsored me.

Take care mate and like i said it was probably just pulled off the line and shipped right out to me.It went through 3 countries to my door in 2 days.That's amazing.


----------



## Oberon

Might be a little late but I'm sorry to hear your loss. My condolences, I know what it feels like to lose someone close.


----------



## LooseNeutral

Best regards and sorry for your loss .. Look forward to seeing more of this project. SAH


----------



## k.3nny

well now all the parts are getting in you can start finally, i love how the 420 firts in so nicely!

Good job!


----------



## BlazinJoker

I send my regards for the loss also, ocn is like a family, and if a family member is mourning for his close family so do we


----------



## Vistaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> EK Sponsored all the cooling equipment.I wont bother them unless a part don't work or something.But they gave me a Huge package for the build so i am very grateful of that.I don't want to bother them over just having to tap a few holes out.It didn't take much time.And the Rads are so sweet.Way bigger then i thought so i am extremely happy.
> All my Sponsors have been really incredible on everything for this build.Plus great to deal with.Not one of my sponsors is a company that i don't love and Recommend to everyone even before they sponsored me.
> Take care mate and like i said it was probably just pulled off the line and shipped right out to me.It went through 3 countries to my door in 2 days.That's amazing.


Well yeah. You could get the screws from your locale hardware store. So no biggie. Keep up the awesome work that you do.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> Well yeah. You could get the screws from your locale hardware store. So no biggie. Keep up the awesome work that you do.


Don't understand what you are saying? I have plenty of Rad screws. there was no threads was the problem.Some of the holes were not even through.
It was just simply an issue of having no threads is all. I am almost 100% sure they just grabbed them off the production line to get them to me quick.

But either way that's sorted and was not an issue at all.The bigger problems i have is where to fit everything and run it nice and neat like i want it.Some times or i should say allot of times first idea's don't go the way you plan them so you have to work around it to still end up with something great at the end.There is one major thing i wanted with this build with the cooling and its a Theme part of it that is starting to be a real hassle figuring out how to pull it off.But now the Wake and everything is over i can get back to having full days to put into the build.Designing part is the boring part.I like actually building







but without a design i cant build so at the moment its many hours of designing and trying to find special parts to do what i need to do.

It will take time but you will totally understand later what the hard part was to accomplish







I am still working on the theme that keeps changing as the design changes.So like i said the final build will be just as exciting to me to see what it turns out to be.Either way its going to be sweet.Even if i have to ditch a couple of my crazy idea's.

Take care and keep watching.


----------



## Vistaking

@ MyBadOman

On page 21 post # 201 you stated that no screws came with your rads so I just said you could get the screws ( M3 x 30mm DIN965 screws and M3 x 35mm DIN965 screws ) at your locale hardware store. That's all I was saying.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> @ MyBadOman
> On page 21 post # 201 you stated that no screws came with your rads so I just said you could get the screws ( M3 x 30mm DIN965 screws and M3 x 35mm DIN965 screws ) at your locale hardware store. That's all I was saying.


Oh yeah sorry i forgot about that i thought you meant the threads.Actually one box came with them the other didn't.Thanks mate.

The wake was today so my minds a little off not to mention its 2 am again and i am still working on this build.

Now i know what your saying.Yeah i have tons and tons of screws i build PC's all the time i just only show the ones that were personally mine.Actually i think i am doing a Ski Mobile build soon that will be sick for a friend and if i do i will post that build.

Thanks again mate and keep watching this should get really good.Just trying to recover my Father in laws passing and work at the same time so its kinda hard.Not to mention many hours of sitting designing .Just the cooling is going to be a rough one.because the cooling is actually going to be part of the theme not to mention is dual loop in a 21" x 21 " case.But i love it.Thats the fun part.I could have easily just ordered parts that fit and a single loop. but i like to be a little odd with dual reservoirs and weird stuff like that.

Take care my friend and Cya soon.I will be adding an index to make it easier to see the build log in order but just tons going on right now but in time everything should work out well.


----------



## Vistaking

Hey bro no need to apologize . I understand what your going through. I will be watching out for the log. I'm still adding things to my wish list on both sites Newegg.com and EKWATERBLOCKS.COM . Hopefully in the next couple of months I could start purchasing my hardware. I want to get started on this build already.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> Hey bro no need to apologize . I understand what your going through. I will be watching out for the log. I'm still adding things to my wish list on both sites Newegg.com and EKWATERBLOCKS.COM . Hopefully in the next couple of months I could start purchasing my hardware. I want to get started on this build already.


Haha so am I, but I'm going to use more than just EK to fit a theme


----------



## Nitrogannex

This is looking Really Awesome, makes me wish i could WC, but alas, I need a new Monitor before anything (19" @720p sux







)

Maybe you could add LED's so you can choose between Red Explosion, Blue Explosion and Green Explosion, like in the game (I Kid)

But anyway, Keep up the good work bro


----------



## Vistaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> Haha so am I, but I'm going to use more than just EK to fit a theme


EK waterblocks isn't my theme. My water cooling company is EK waterblocks. My theme is BLACK and RED " ROG " .


----------



## BlazinJoker

Whoops, hate when I don't read out what I said... What I mean't is that the theme I was looking for involved other companies like danger den's RAD reservoir


----------



## 072665995

Give me some money man!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR VENOM MOD WAS AMAZING not sure about the price tag tho lol!!!!!!!!!! but ur hardware is like


----------



## mybadomen

*"UPDATE" and as Promised i have some better looking pictures so you can actually see the colors.I think its the energy saver bulbs in my house that mess with my camera.*

*Quick install of the new CPU block which is an EK Nickel HF Supreme that i bought off a member of OCN username "Wermad". it was in perfect condition as well as the other things i bought of them they are a great seller in the OCN Marketplace. (These couple Pictures aren't great but most of the rest are)*





*And the Thermal Paste. I will be using MX4 this build:*







*Ok now finally some better looking Pictures:*











*Ok everything looking good? Oh well time to tear it apart again







Allot of work on this darn back plate.But it is very important at the end of the build.*

*Never work with Metal without wearing safety glasses. I have spent a few times in the past having metal dug out of my eye at the hospital from being to lazy to put them on.*

A set Like these that were a gift from Bill Owen and Mnpctech.com are incredible.



You can get your own pair here and they are very inexpensive for high quality safety glasses: http://www.mnpctech.com/Safetyglasses.html



*Ok Back to Work now that we talked about safety.That if you watch i never practice what i preach half the time







*

*Removed everything all over again after marking out where i want to run my wires.I also made the rear plate so it was removable for now by tapping all the mounting wholes and screwing it on.In the end it will most likely be riveted but for now the tray will have to come out many more times so its screwed on.*







*Lots of Dremeling Filing and Sand and still lots to go. Also allot of work had to be dont to the old motherboard tray also to pull this off.*











Bunch more Filing and Sanding to go and then i believe i will be using a U channel Molding around the edges but not totally sure yet because i want the final look very clean.We will see how it fits soon.

*Also more great news the Louvers i designed for the top are done being Laser Cut and are being shipped to me now thbaks to my Sponsor Primochill/Tyler Industries for supplying the materials and also doing any Laser cutting i need done. I still need to work on a hinge system for it, or i may just have them permanently Open. Thats another thing that i haven't decided on yet.I had them cut it bigger then what i needed si i can cut it to size when i have it here to what looks best.The Louvers are the correct size that i needed.*

Here is the design which is very basic but should look really good on this build.

My drawing done with Google Sketchup and then paint.



Then the Proper way its done when Tyler Industries redid it for me.To show me the Correct way.Really cool guys at Primochill/Tyler Industries not only do they sponsor me but the guys are great there and have helped me in so many ways.



Again Thanks to Mnpctech.com and Primochill for your help with this build and all the other great things you have done for me.Including advice ,Swag Etc.

More Updates soon i have to stay steady on this thing if i plan on meeting the deadline of end of May.

Keep Watching the cool stuff will come soon enough .

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## SHNS0

I really dig that EKWB t-shirt! Do they sell them to normal customers?


----------



## wermad

No worries MyBadOmen









Looking awesome, can't wait for more updates


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> No worries MyBadOmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking awesome, can't wait for more updates


Cool will edit now to show your username since you always have been fast shipper and sold perfect quality and condition parts.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Cool will edit now to show your username since you always have been fast shipper and sold perfect quality and condition parts.


Kewl.

Quick question (and this may have been asked before, sorry) why is the ram block upside down? I'm sure the EK logo is upside down (look at the bridge). Just curious


----------



## mybadomen

Because the way i needed to keep the inlet and outlet to make the tubing look nice in Venom.Basically same reason i am running the EK CPU block sideways.I am very pick with details since i am building this mainly to show.Well and because its fun of course.


----------



## wermad

It really doesn't matter which port is in or out. I used one before (plexi/nickel):



The cpu, it does matter though. Same with gpu blocks, doesn't really matter which is your in and out.


----------



## mybadomen

This is off topic but can you believe my wife tolerates me? This is the kitchen. Lol and i have projects going on in almost every room in my house. She knows i love it and its who i am.If i Wasn't doing some kid of project i would probably go crazy.Modding is my big thing but i also do a million other things with electronics or just do crazy experiments that i get in my head.

Anyway off topic but thought you guys would like to see.I don't have no big fancy shop or incredible equipment.I am just an average person in my house screwing around with stuff that makes me happy.

Question is what would your wife do if she walked in and her kitchen looked like this?









Usually i have the stove and washing machine covered in parts also









But when i am done i do clean it but it's like that allot lately Plus i work on customers PC's in the Living room. Not a business just little jobs here and there.

Sorry for going off topic but had a long day and going to bad so i thought i would leave today off with a bit of Humor.

Take Care MybadOmen . More Updates shortly.

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is off topic but can you believe my wife tolerates me? This is the kitchen. Lol and i have projects going on in almost every room in my house. She knows i love it and its who i am.If i Wasn't doing some kid of project i would probably go crazy.Modding is my big thing but i also do a million other things with electronics or just do crazy experiments that i get in my head.
> 
> Anyway off topic but thought you guys would like to see.I don't have no big fancy shop or incredible equipment.I am just an average person in my house screwing around with stuff that makes me happy.
> 
> Question is what would your wife do if she walked in and her kitchen looked like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually i have the stove and washing machine covered in parts also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when i am done i do clean it but it's like that allot lately Plus i work on customers PC's in the Living room. Not a business just little jobs here and there.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic but had a long day and going to bad so i thought i would leave today off with a bit of Humor.
> 
> Take Care MybadOmen . More Updates shortly.


Man I don't feel so bad about my spare bed room as my work shop now. I had a friend come down the about a week ago, and it took me about a day to get it cleaned up. Now that it organized I can't find anything


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It really doesn't matter which port is in or out. I used one before (plexi/nickel):
> 
> The cpu, it does matter though. Same with gpu blocks, doesn't really matter which is your in and out.


Do you still have that? I might be buying a new top for the one i have now unless you have on for sale?


----------



## Draven

*SOMEONE GET THIS MAN A WORKSHOP STAT!!!*

Just kidding man but my wife would have killed me for the kitchen looking like that the house always has to look good lol


----------



## ace ventura069

mine would kill met 2


----------



## 5prout

Delete


----------



## Krusher33

My wife gave me a man cave after having done that for 1 project. LOL


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Do you still have that? I might be buying a new top for the one i have now unless you have on for sale?


I sold it a while ago, it had the nickel degrading issue.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is off topic but can you believe my wife tolerates me? This is the kitchen. Lol and i have projects going on in almost every room in my house. She knows i love it and its who i am.If i Wasn't doing some kid of project i would probably go crazy.Modding is my big thing but i also do a million other things with electronics or just do crazy experiments that i get in my head.
> Anyway off topic but thought you guys would like to see.I don't have no big fancy shop or incredible equipment.I am just an average person in my house screwing around with stuff that makes me happy.
> Question is what would your wife do if she walked in and her kitchen looked like this?
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Usually i have the stove and washing machine covered in parts also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when i am done i do clean it but it's like that allot lately Plus i work on customers PC's in the Living room. Not a business just little jobs here and there.
> Sorry for going off topic but had a long day and going to bad so i thought i would leave today off with a bit of Humor.
> Take Care MybadOmen . More Updates shortly.


My mom (seeing Im a tad young for wife being 15) would kill me regardless if that was my room, the guest room or any room for the matter. Your wife must be awesome! xD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Man I don't feel so bad about my spare bed room as my work shop now. I had a friend come down the about a week ago, and it took me about a day to get it cleaned up. Now that it organized I can't find anything


Its always like that... I cleaned up my tools the other day, went to get a set of needle nose pliers, no where to be found.


----------



## gr3nd3l

My wife would first ask why I need more then one computer.
I would remind her including her laptop we currently have 5 computers up and running.
She would then feel defeated, get upset and tell me to go sleep in the garage.









At least I have an old case in the garage that I want to mod this summer and a fridge lol


----------



## pman1088

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is off topic but can you believe my wife tolerates me? This is the kitchen.




I feel your pain bro!


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> My wife would first ask why I need more then one computer.
> I would remind her including her laptop we currently have 5 computers up and running.
> She would then feel defeated, get upset and tell me to go sleep in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I have an old case in the garage that I want to mod this summer and a fridge lol


This made me LOL


----------



## Blizlake

lol my GF gave me hard time even when I spent about an hour building my rig on the kitchen table... And she wasn't even home!








She's usually awesome, but for some reason she calls the kitchen her kingdom. Might have something to do with the endless women-kitchen and sandwich jokes...


----------



## selluminis

HAHAHA. Had my kitchen tied up for 2 days. Wife was pissed. Why is it that the kitchen is the best work zone for building?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> HAHAHA. Had my kitchen tied up for 2 days. Wife was pissed. Why is it that the kitchen is the best work zone for building?


Cause it is closest to the fridge ??


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> HAHAHA. Had my kitchen tied up for 2 days. Wife was pissed. Why is it that the kitchen is the best work zone for building?


Light, mostly big table, snacks&drinks, u dont want to mess up your desk


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Light, mostly big table, snacks&drinks, u dont want to mess up your desk


Truest of trues







hahaha so funny it's always like this, women, pshhhh they just don't get our need to spend all of our money making computers


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Truest of trues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha so funny it's always like this, women, pshhhh they just don't get our need to spend all of our money making computers


All too true.


----------



## mybadomen

*Special Thanks goes out to Pete from "Modern Heat" a local metal fabricating company, for donating all the metal's i need for the project and plenty of extra*

I went down to purchase some metal and we ended up talking about what i am doing with the metal and he was excited about the PC's us Modders build and thought it was a great thing we all do.

So he ended up giving me at no cost:

A few different Gauges of Sheet metal

A really nice sheet of thin Aluminum that will be great for modding.

A nice chunk if 1/2" thick Aluminum Stock that i have plans for that you will see later in the build.

Also a Nice size sheet of real metal Mesh with roughly 1/8" holes.

This Metal would have cost me a fortune and now i have enough for many projects so Huge thanks goes out to Pete and the rest of the Guys at Modern Heat in my home town of Gloucester,Mass.

Modern heat has nothing to do with Heating it was the name from years ago.It is now a Metal Fabricating Company.

Here is some of what he gave me today and i have some more already in my shed:





Believe it or not it is extremely hard to get metal in my area because there are tons of metal scrappers in my area.And Home Depot Etc never has any real metals.Just little stuff that they want a fortune for.

Take Care More updates shortly.Hopefully Today!

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Krusher33

Nice!









I still haven't found a metals shop around here. I don't even know how to begin looking for them...


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I have a few near me, but one the my company does work for. I already talked to them about my next build and possibly building a case with them.. they have a laser cutter also...

btw omen, I love where your going.


----------



## jackofhearts495

What's the best way to go about looking for a local machining shop?


----------



## jwolf24601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> What's the best way to go about looking for a local machining shop?


yellowpages.com?


----------



## mybadomen

Yeah careful though Most around my area wont sell anything less then 4 foot by 8 foot sheets and same goes for the places that sell acrylic locally. I went in to get 3 colors to make a couple small things .They wanted $600.00 plus tax because they will only sell complete sheets.I am still struggling trying to buy small Acrylic sheets alsnly thing i can get really is clear Plexi or Clear Lexan in a reasonable size locally.Makes things very difficult. I still am trying to get a roughly 2 1/2 " wide tube stock of solid aluminum to whip up some feet in a lathe but most feet that are sold are not very tall.

Anyway should be more updates later tonight.

Also you guys Like the way the index is set up now ? or any other suggestions. The reserved spots are for when the build is completed.


----------



## jwolf24601

Call a few and ask if they have a scrap bin. I have gone to two here that sell smaller scraps for pretty cheap.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yeah careful though Most around my area wont sell anything less then 4 foot by 8 foot sheets and same goes for the places that sell acrylic locally. I went in to get 3 colors to make a couple small things .They wanted $600.00 plus tax because they will only sell complete sheets.I am still struggling trying to buy small Acrylic sheets alsnly thing i can get really is clear Plexi or Clear Lexan in a reasonable size locally.Makes things very difficult.


Would polycarbonate work? I'm not even sure what you'd be using it for.

I used polycarbonate for my side panel window. I found it's a lot better quality than the acrylic I original got.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwolf24601*
> 
> Call a few and ask if they have a scrap bin. I have gone to two here that sell smaller scraps for pretty cheap.


Yeah asking for the scrap bin is probably where you want to start asking for prices. Usually their customers only want the big stuff.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yeah careful though Most around my area wont sell anything less then 4 foot by 8 foot sheets and same goes for the places that sell acrylic locally. I went in to get 3 colors to make a couple small things .They wanted $600.00 plus tax because they will only sell complete sheets.I am still struggling trying to buy small Acrylic sheets alsnly thing i can get really is clear Plexi or Clear Lexan in a reasonable size locally.Makes things very difficult. I still am trying to get a roughly 2 1/2 " wide tube stock of solid aluminum to whip up some feet in a lathe but most feet that are sold are not very tall.
> Anyway should be more updates later tonight.
> Also you guys Like the way the index is set up now ? or any other suggestions. The reserved spots are for when the build is completed.


I used Plexi when I cut the window for my case. There didn't seem to be a huge difference.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Also you guys Like the way the index is set up now ? or any other suggestions. The reserved spots are for when the build is completed.


Looks good, but you need to make the last update in bold like the others









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yeah careful though Most around my area wont sell anything less then 4 foot by 8 foot sheets and same goes for the places that sell acrylic locally. I went in to get 3 colors to make a couple small things .They wanted $600.00 plus tax because they will only sell complete sheets.I am still struggling trying to buy small Acrylic sheets alsnly thing i can get really is clear Plexi or Clear Lexan in a reasonable size locally.Makes things very difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> Would polycarbonate work? I'm not even sure what you'd be using it for.
> 
> I used polycarbonate for my side panel window. I found it's a lot better quality than the acrylic I original got.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yeah careful though Most around my area wont sell anything less then 4 foot by 8 foot sheets and same goes for the places that sell acrylic locally. I went in to get 3 colors to make a couple small things .They wanted $600.00 plus tax because they will only sell complete sheets.I am still struggling trying to buy small Acrylic sheets alsnly thing i can get really is clear Plexi or Clear Lexan in a reasonable size locally.Makes things very difficult. I still am trying to get a roughly 2 1/2 " wide tube stock of solid aluminum to whip up some feet in a lathe but most feet that are sold are not very tall.
> Anyway should be more updates later tonight.
> Also you guys Like the way the index is set up now ? or any other suggestions. The reserved spots are for when the build is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> I used Plexi when I cut the window for my case. There didn't seem to be a huge difference.
Click to expand...

I'm going to start using acrylic for now on, after reading this Polycarbonate Vs Acrylic


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> I used Plexi when I cut the window for my case. There didn't seem to be a huge difference.


Probably not for the application, but there are huge differences in material properties that may make a difference in other applications.

First, a few misconceptions:
Plexiglass is a brand name of acrylic. Lexan is a brand name of polycarbonate. To clarify, it's the same as how Kleenex is a brand name of facial tissue.

Now, a few notable comparisons.
~ Acrylic is clearer than polycarbonate. Both are clearer than glass. Honestly, the difference is so small it doesn't really matter.
~ Acrylic is less flexible than polycarbonate. However...
~ Acrylic is less impact resistant than polycarbonate. It is more likely to break when punched.
~ Acrylic is more scratch resistant than polycarbonate. (Polycarbonate scratches really easily)
~ Acrylic is less forgiving during manufacturing than polycarbonate. Acrylic requires specially modified drill bits to safely drill through. You -can- use standard metal bits, but it's much more likely to chip, craze or crack.
~ Acrylic is less absorbent than polycarbonate. This makes a difference if you live in a humid environment. If you do, let the polycarbonate rest for a while, so it will absorb what water it wants from your environment and swells before you cut it into the perfect fit you need.
~ Acrylic is much easier to buff back to clear if it becomes scratched than polycarbonate. I've never successfully buffed polycarbonate, but it can be done. Very carefully.
~ Acrylic holds screw threads much better than polycarbonate. However...
~ Acrylic is much harder to tap without damage than polycarbonate. The rule of thumb is to not over tighten screws in polycarbonate, and to use through holes, washers, and nuts for polycarbonate less than 1/8" thick. Also, you almost always need to use a hand tap tool in acrylic, but can use a drill in polycarbonate. In both cases, make sure you clear your chip often.

Other things.
~ Acrylic is bent using heat. When bending, the inside of the crease should be the side that was facing away from the heated element, so that the melted acrylic doesn't bunch up in the joint. This will also make it much weaker.
~ Acrylic can be laser cut and engraved.
~ Acrylic can be flame polished.
~ Polycarbonate is bent cold and without impact. Use something like an apron break, or clamp it against a clean edge and push really hard. Don't try to heat it. No really. Don't. Just don't. (It chars and turns black, or discolors really badly. It ruins the aesthetics, structural integrity, and completely ruins the material. It's also incredibly caustic, and generally incredibly unsafe.)
~ Polycarbonate CANNOT be laser cut or laser engraved. All work must be done mechanically (with the use of a cutting tool).
~ Polycarbonate cannot be flame polished. Remember that warning against heat? There are ways of making polycarbonate shiny, however they should be unnecessary if you're careful while manufacturing.
~ Both can be glued, otherwise known as solvent welded, but with different chemicals.
~ Both need to be cleaned with anti static spray every so often, especially right before installation into a computer.

If it matters to you where this knowledge comes from, I've been manufacturing with various forms of sheet plastic for nearly 20 years. Also if anyone cares, I have small amounts of knowledge related to Acetal, PETG, ABS, and Expanded PVC. PETG is a really nice material, because it behaves like polycarbonate, but can be subjected to heat, meaning it can be cut and engraved with a laser.


----------



## TheJesus

I had a quick question if you didn't mind. Can you powdercoat Acetal or will it melt?


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Probably not for the application, but there are huge differences in material properties that may make a difference in other applications.
> First, a few misconceptions:
> Plexiglass is a brand name of acrylic. Lexan is a brand name of polycarbonate. To clarify, it's the same as how Kleenex is a brand name of facial tissue.
> Now, a few notable comparisons.
> ~ Acrylic is clearer than polycarbonate. Both are clearer than glass. Honestly, the difference is so small it doesn't really matter.
> ~ Acrylic is less flexible than polycarbonate. However...
> ~ Acrylic is less impact resistant than polycarbonate. It is more likely to break when punched.
> ~ Acrylic is more scratch resistant than polycarbonate. (Polycarbonate scratches really easily)
> ~ Acrylic is less forgiving during manufacturing than polycarbonate. Acrylic requires specially modified drill bits to safely drill through. You -can- use standard metal bits, but it's much more likely to chip, craze or crack.
> ~ Acrylic is less absorbent than polycarbonate. This makes a difference if you live in a humid environment. If you do, let the polycarbonate rest for a while, so it will absorb what water it wants from your environment and swells before you cut it into the perfect fit you need.
> ~ Acrylic is much easier to buff back to clear if it becomes scratched than polycarbonate. I've never successfully buffed polycarbonate, but it can be done. Very carefully.
> ~ Acrylic holds screw threads much better than polycarbonate. However...
> ~ Acrylic is much harder to tap without damage than polycarbonate. The rule of thumb is to not over tighten screws in polycarbonate, and to use through holes, washers, and nuts for polycarbonate less than 1/8" thick. Also, you almost always need to use a hand tap tool in acrylic, but can use a drill in polycarbonate. In both cases, make sure you clear your chip often.
> Other things.
> ~ Acrylic is bent using heat. When bending, the inside of the crease should be the side that was facing away from the heated element, so that the melted acrylic doesn't bunch up in the joint. This will also make it much weaker.
> ~ Acrylic can be laser cut and engraved.
> ~ Acrylic can be flame polished.
> ~ Polycarbonate is bent cold and without impact. Use something like an apron break, or clamp it against a clean edge and push really hard. Don't try to heat it. No really. Don't. Just don't. (It chars and turns black, or discolors really badly. It ruins the aesthetics, structural integrity, and completely ruins the material. It's also incredibly caustic, and generally incredibly unsafe.)
> ~ Polycarbonate CANNOT be laser cut or laser engraved. All work must be done mechanically (with the use of a cutting tool).
> ~ Polycarbonate cannot be flame polished. Remember that warning against heat? There are ways of making polycarbonate shiny, however they should be unnecessary if you're careful while manufacturing.
> ~ Both can be glued, otherwise known as solvent welded, but with different chemicals.
> ~ Both need to be cleaned with anti static spray every so often, especially right before installation into a computer.
> If it matters to you where this knowledge comes from, I've been manufacturing with various forms of sheet plastic for nearly 20 years. Also if anyone cares, I have small amounts of knowledge related to Acetal, PETG, ABS, and Expanded PVC. PETG is a really nice material, because it behaves like polycarbonate, but can be subjected to heat, meaning it can be cut and engraved with a laser.


Ok, thanks! I am thinking I am going to use acrylic from now on.. lol.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I had a quick question if you didn't mind. Can you powdercoat Acetal or will it melt?


will melt! 100% sure of that!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Hey Omen, if the Piece is small enough, I have a laser cutter/engraver that can do up to 24"x12" sheets and a few pieces of 24x12x.5 sheets of Clear Acrylic, we might be able to work something out


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm going to start using acrylic for now on, after reading this Polycarbonate Vs Acrylic


While I'm sure that those facts are credible, keep in mind that Hydrosight is an acrylic company and that there's room for bias.


----------



## Darr3n

Same here man, Iv'e been looking everywhere to buy acrylic in different colors, and they all want me to buy a huge sheet, and online I can't find a place that ships to Canada. But if you are looking for Cut to size acrylic check out Tap Plastics online, they look like they have a ton of selection, but I never used them before because they only ship to US


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> I used Plexi when I cut the window for my case. There didn't seem to be a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Other things.
> ~ Acrylic is bent using heat. When bending, the inside of the crease should be the side that was facing away from the heated element, so that the melted acrylic doesn't bunch up in the joint. This will also make it much weaker.
> ~ Acrylic can be laser cut and engraved.
> ~ Acrylic can be flame polished.
> *~ Polycarbonate is bent cold and without impact. Use something like an apron break, or clamp it against a clean edge and push really hard. Don't try to heat it. No really. Don't. Just don't. (It chars and turns black, or discolors really badly. It ruins the aesthetics, structural integrity, and completely ruins the material. It's also incredibly caustic, and generally incredibly unsafe.)*
> ~ Polycarbonate CANNOT be laser cut or laser engraved. All work must be done mechanically (with the use of a cutting tool).
> ~ Polycarbonate cannot be flame polished. Remember that warning against heat? There are ways of making polycarbonate shiny, however they should be unnecessary if you're careful while manufacturing.
> ~ Both can be glued, otherwise known as solvent welded, but with different chemicals.
> ~ Both need to be cleaned with anti static spray every so often, especially right before installation into a computer.
> 
> If it matters to you where this knowledge comes from, I've been manufacturing with various forms of sheet plastic for nearly 20 years. Also if anyone cares, I have small amounts of knowledge related to Acetal, PETG, ABS, and Expanded PVC. PETG is a really nice material, because it behaves like polycarbonate, but can be subjected to heat, meaning it can be cut and engraved with a laser.
Click to expand...

I did not know that, I have bent it using a heat gun before with no problems. I'm going to look in to PETG, here is hoping the price is right.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I had a quick question if you didn't mind. Can you powdercoat Acetal or will it melt?


I'm pretty sure it will melt, but I've never powder coated before, so I don't know the process and can't really tell you. Trust kenny. He knows his stuff.

The thing with acetal is if you laser cut or engrave it, it will turn brown. It's a little sticky, but it can be cleaned off. If you try to cut it, it's MUCH better to do really fast passes multiple times, instead of one really slow pass. This will maintain the shape of what you cut, instead of having the edges melt away from the laser. Again, this will turn brown, but it can be easily cleaned with sandpaper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Ok, thanks! I am thinking I am going to use acrylic from now on.. lol.


It's all a matter of preference (and what you can get where at what price). Since I have a fab lab at my disposal, I'm going to use polycarbonate.

One thing you may want to consider:
If you're going to do a ton of work with acrylic and you don't laser cut your holes, you may want to buy a set of plastic specific drill bits. The angle of the tip is much more shallow. This will help prevent damage to your part when the drill breaks through the back side of the piece.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I did not know that, I have bent it using a heat gun before with no problems. I'm going to look in to PETG, here is hoping the price is right.


A heat gun is a little different than an open flame. It's a much gentler application of heat. I've never done it, but it makes sense that it works alright. I think PETG can be both heat and cold bent.


----------



## mybadomen

Yes it would Melt doing normal powder coating. you need to heat to 400f for 15 minutes to Cure Powder coating.Or otherwise known as to Flow in Powder coating.But there are ways to powder coat Plastics but it is not cheap.And has to be done completely different.

Will have More updates very soon. Been working hard but some of the stuff is under NDA so i wont be able to show that work till a later Date or what it is.

But Should have some really cool updates Very shortly.Trust me i am non stop working on it its 5:20 am and the amount of stuff i want to get done to this build by end of May is going to be allot of work.If i was in a full machine shop daily it wouldn't be that bad but remember i mostly use small hand tools like everyone else.Although i do use a Friends Machine shop sometimes and will be going their this weekend because i have 1/2" thick Aluminum that i need to make some stuff with and i need a Bridgeport for that.

So Keep Watching and Thanks for following my work guys! If it wasn't for you guys watching i probably wouldn't push as hard as i do on my Builds.Lol allot of ideas i keep drawing up just don't want to happen the way i want it to. So basically redesigning daily also.

MORE UPDATES SOON.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Special Thanks goes out to Pete from "Modern Heat" a local metal fabricating company, for donating all the metal's i need for the project and plenty of extra*
> I went down to purchase some metal and we ended up talking about what i am doing with the metal and he was excited about the PC's us Modders build and thought it was a great thing we all do.
> So he ended up giving me at no cost:
> A few different Gauges of Sheet metal
> A really nice sheet of thin Aluminum that will be great for modding.
> A nice chunk if 1/2" thick Aluminum Stock that i have plans for that you will see later in the build.
> Also a Nice size sheet of real metal Mesh with roughly 1/8" holes.
> This Metal would have cost me a fortune and now i have enough for many projects so Huge thanks goes out to Pete and the rest of the Guys at Modern Heat in my home town of Gloucester,Mass.
> Modern heat has nothing to do with Heating it was the name from years ago.It is now a Metal Fabricating Company.
> Here is some of what he gave me today and i have some more already in my shed:
> 
> 
> Believe it or not it is extremely hard to get metal in my area because there are tons of metal scrappers in my area.And Home Depot Etc never has any real metals.Just little stuff that they want a fortune for.
> Take Care More updates shortly.Hopefully Today!


Cordless angle grinder and some imagination, steel can found everywhere.

If you get stuck for sheet metal late at night house for sale signs are always ripe for the pickings







.


----------



## Lisjak

You are making good progress mate. Looking forward to the updates and can't wait till it's all done


----------



## Ironman517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> will melt! 100% sure of that!


Sounds like someone knows from experience


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> It's all a matter of preference (and what you can get where at what price). Since I have a fab lab at my disposal, I'm going to use polycarbonate.
> One thing you may want to consider:
> If you're going to do a ton of work with acrylic and you don't laser cut your holes, you may want to buy a set of plastic specific drill bits. The angle of the tip is much more shallow. This will help prevent damage to your part when the drill breaks through the back side of the piece.


Ok, I think when I got the acrylic, it was the easiest thing for me to find. Yeah, I seriously needed plastic drill bits when I did the window of my case.. When I did it, my dad didn't have drill bits to drill plastic so I just had to use some of his really nice ones which still made it hard. (you can see it here in my build log:Talon Build Log) I was really lucky and was able to drill all of my holes without ruining any of them.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Ok, I think when I got the acrylic, it was the easiest thing for me to find. Yeah, I seriously needed plastic drill bits when I did the window of my case.. When I did it, my dad didn't have drill bits to drill plastic so I just had to use some of his really nice ones which still made it hard. (you can see it here in my build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/924355/the-birth-of-talon-the-white-build-log) I was really lucky and was able to drill all of my holes without ruining any of them.


Well done! I can't do that.

If you have a grinder and are really careful, you can grind your bits down yourself. My father taught me how to do it when I was really young, but I still can't manage to do it successfully.


----------



## Ironman517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Also you guys Like the way the index is set up now ? or any other suggestions. The reserved spots are for when the build is completed.


IMO the index might be better directly underneath the Mybadomen header picture. Its kind of hidden away at the bottom


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Well done! I can't do that.
> If you have a grinder and are really careful, you can grind your bits down yourself. My father taught me how to do it when I was really young, but I still can't manage to do it successfully.


Thanks! I was pretty stoked I got it to work.. lol. Yeah, we ground the bits on his grinder







.

Hmm, my link didn't seem to work.. sorry about that.. lol. Works now.


----------



## mybadomen

*Update !*

This i think you guys will like.This is an old piece of metal that most people would just walk over or throw in the trash.But to me its a beautiful thing and i will show you why.

*
Here is that beautiful piece of Metal i was talking about!*





I looked everywhere for a nice looking holder to hold 2 10 inch EK-Multioption X2 Advanced reservoirs one in front of the other.All i could find was side by side mount and none that really looked all that great in my opinion so it was off to my buddies house to play with the Bridgeport and made my own. This isn't completely polished yet or finished ,and i wont do that till i am closer to the end of the build so i don't scratch it up after spending hours wet sanding and buffing it. It looks really good just as it is now i did a little sanding and could be used just as it is but i want it to match the Nickel in the rest of the Build.

*Hope you enjoy it this just shows what you can do with an old piece of scrap metal.*




*
More updates soon believe me i have had this build together and apart a ton of times so far but not posting allot of it because its just measuring and decision making.

Keep Watching More Updates Very Soon!*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## AbdullahG

Looks like you can use those reservoir holders as cup holders too








Hey, maybe you can implement that into the build


----------



## TheNr24

Damn! How did you do that?? Have you got some pictures of the making of it? Job well done I'd say.









I guess this isn't a thing any of us could do with tools at home..


----------



## gr3nd3l

Very nicely done sir








I really like the look of the reservoir holders.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Damn! How did you do that?? Have you got some pictures of the making of it? Job well done I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this isn't a thing any of us could do with tools at home..


With Acrylic or a materiel like that you could do it at home but no i used my buddies Bridgeport.And i am no pro, trust me was many mistakes i had to fix.That metal was a bit to thick for any tools a have at home.I might have been able to pull it off home but would have taken forever.Sorry no i didn't take Photo's of making it because i had to go their after he got out of work and we worked really fast on it to get it to the point i could at least get it home to finish it up here.I do have Pictures of the machine we used and my buddies basement from my old Bend it Project i can show you.

Here is his basement i would die for it. I get to go their on the weekends some times and hang out or if i get something i really cant do with my tools.I am helping him also build a CNC that will change from Milling head,to Plasma Cutter and a bunch of other stuff.The guy is a genius and has taught me allot.He is my Brothers Father in Law.

Here is his basement from last time i built something there.It was my project Bend It tool i made.O mg what i could do if i had the setup at my house every day!Funny part is he over time got most of it free or very cheap.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1208528/project-bend-it-modding-tool-build-log#post_16343726


----------



## Krusher33

Dude! From that to that?! That looks too friggin nice!


----------



## phillyd

subbed. if you have any tips on getting a sponsored build, please pm me. I really want to get one going


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> subbed. if you have any tips on getting a sponsored build, please pm me. I really want to get one going


I think we mentioned this earlier. The sponsors came to him. I gave my suggestions on how you can reach out to them. Its all on the first few pages


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> subbed. if you have any tips on getting a sponsored build, please pm me. I really want to get one going


I think you basically have to really show your stuff the first couple of rounds and win some contests. Then, they will notice you and offer to sponsor you. Sounds like you are on your own the first few times....


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I think we mentioned this earlier. The sponsors came to him. I gave my suggestions on how you can reach out to them. Its all on the first few pages


Lol, sorta like that but not like it sounds.Lol


----------



## wermad

I love the res holders!


----------



## Lisjak

Been waiting for a switch 810 mod







Looking forward to it.


----------



## Blizlake

That's a great looking res holder mate!









Oh and btw wermad, I can do that with 6 cups







big hands help...


----------



## mybadomen

Thanks guys. Will probably be doing some more work to that res holder later before polishing it .Maby some cut in grooves or something .


----------



## mybadomen

*"UPDATE"

Really had trouble posting this update do to confusing people or people getting the wrong idea. Please use the only as a Reference shot only.I am only showing the reservoir mounting and pump mounting in this picture.Everything is just sitting in place.The 5.25 bays are going to be totally reworked still. The reservoirs are just stiffing there with a Bungie holding them balanced for measurements.The inside of the Case will be painted and don't to match the final theme and tons tons more.Also i had to remove the Fans for this shot do to NDA i am under on them and please don't ask anything about them because i cannot answer.

I am just posting this to let you guys see this build goes together and apart roughly every day to do more work to the case and is far far from completed. Hope you enjoy the pictures.And take them for what they are Just a Reference point of the build:

Once i receive the PSU for the build it will start really coming together.Allot of measurements are needed from the PSU and whats being done to it before i go can really get moving on the project.

Here the Reference only Shots are: (So you guys can see Progress has been being Made:*









And in case you missed it before .The home made Reservoir brackets . Also not complete, might do a design patter on them and still need to polish them to match the Nickel.

Before:





After:





Also the 2 EK-DCP 4.0 (12V DC Pump's) which are 800L / hour are mounted in this cage hard lined right to the Reservoirs. But like i said still tons of work to do with the Cages,They will look nothing like they do now and will have great airflow through them also when finished.

As usual i forgot to take a Photo after i cut it and Put the pumps in but i will edit this post when i have them back out again soon or will add it to a new update since so much is going to be done to the 5.25 trays anyway.But i did mark out where i cut it so far to fit the 2 pumps.



And also i would like to Thank EK for Sponsoring the Pumps,Brackets and basically both the dual loop setups for this build.Along with some swag also like cup holder full sleeve shirt and some other great stuff. Great company and they also have allot into this build.

Here are a Link to the Pumps and the brackets Plus the Specs of the Pumps:Also a shot of me Proudly Sporting the shirt they gave me. Even though i am way overtired in the picture and look like hell.I will post it.

2 EK-DCP 4.0 (12V DC Pump's)

*Model: EK-DCP 4.0
Rated voltage: DC12V +/-10%
Starting voltage: DC 8V above
Power Consumption: 18W +/-10%
Load current: 1.8A +/-10%
Q-max: 800 L/hr +/-10%
H-max.: 4m +/-10%
Size: 75 x 54 x 66mm
Life Expectancy: 50000/hrs at 25°
Noise: 24.5 dB
Weight: 670g

Enclosed:
1 × EK-DCP Pump
1 x Anti-vibration Pad
1 x 3pin to 4pin Cord
2x Brackets*

Link to them here: http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-dcp-4-0-12v-dc-pump.html

And me looking horrible. but still Sporting there Shirt to show my appreciation towards them.I wear all my Sponsors Shirts and you will most likely see all of them by the end of the build,Actually i think this is the first Photo of me without a Respirator on or hiding myself :



Lol sorry i look so Terrible. but oh well i shared it with you guys anyway:

*
And of Course more "UPDATE's" very Soon!*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## PCModderMike

And in case you missed it before .The home made Reservoir brackets . Also not complete, might do a design patter on them and still need to polish them to match the Nickel.
Before:
After:



Wow man those look great! Any chance you are milling some for resale?? Please let me know, seriously, if you are for the right price I would love to pick one up, or two


----------



## mybadomen

Very good Possibility soon but i am not an artisan here yet and we are in the Middle of building a new CNC Milling Machine that will do plasma cutting, Milling,and tons of other cool stuff.Its a scratch build and we are just going to run it off Mach 3 for the moment. Neither me or my Friend are great at Machining we just screw around at the moment but we are putting a ton of effort into this new CNC scratch build.At the moment like i said i am not an artisan and cant sell on here plus have a deadline that is not far from now to get the Mass Effect 3 build done but after that eventually we do have some plans in the works.But wont be doing any work that competes with my sponsors out of my appreciation for there help not only on this build but with advice and just the support in general from them.

Hope that answers your question. I tried to do my best at answering it.

Take care PCModderMike and thanks for the Compliment!

MybadOmen


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Very good Possibility soon but i am not an artisan here yet and we are in the Middle of building a new CNC Milling Machine that will do plasma cutting, Milling,and tons of other cool stuff.Its a scratch build and we are just going to run it off Mach 3 for the moment. Neither me or my Friend are great at Machining we just screw around at the moment but we are putting a ton of effort into this new CNC scratch build.At the moment like i said i am not an artisan and cant sell on here plus have a deadline that is not far from now to get the Mass Effect 3 build done but after that eventually we do have some plans in the works.But wont be doing any work that competes with my sponsors out of my appreciation for there help not only on this build but with advice and just the support in general from them.
> Hope that answers your question. I tried to do my best at answering it.
> Take care PCModderMike and thanks for the Compliment!
> MybadOmen


You did answer it very well, thanks







Well if in the future plans solidify on whether or not you are able to produce items, let me know. Good luck on continuing the build, looking great! +rep for your help


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> You did answer it very well, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if in the future plans solidify on whether or not you are able to produce items, let me know. Good luck on continuing the build, looking great! +rep for your help


I will mate. My Buddie is freaking out rushing trying to get this CNC together with my help and i am rushing getting my PC together . I will be there all weekend working on my build and helping him out with the CNC at the same time.It will be a pretty awesome machine when its done.Will draw designs cut windows do lettering all kinds of stuff.But first we need to get it build.He is the brains behind that CNC though i take no credit besides helping him build it and i built the PC to run it which is very basic XP machine for now unless something else is needed in the future.

He is building something like this but allot bigger and allot stronger for doing everything from metals to Acrylics and to also hold his Plasma Cutter.He also is using a Step motor for the Cutting motor also so he will have full control of every axis and the speeds and will do basically anything.I will definitely be Posting Pictures of that when its finished.Its amazing. Also i went to school for a couple years in Machine shop plus used a Bridgeport / lathe many times. But this guy taught me more in this last year then i ever learned before.Only down side is he works so much and i dont get to get over to often







Plus i still love Modding with Dremel's etc anyway it makes it more fun. I only use the machine shop tools if i have no other way of cutting something.Like 1/2 inch Aluminum. really needed the big band saw and the Bridge port for that.And now i will finish it up here.

Lol sorry got to blabbing Take care:

Here is Sorta what we are building but on a much larger scale:


----------



## TheNr24

Whaaaat? You guys are building a miller AND plasma cutter in one from scratch?









Please do make sure to take a lot of pictures, I'm super curious.

Hey, maybe you can add 3D printing capabilities as well


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

I been researching this for some time now, if you look for thru my log it is the next Item I'm going to build after this case. All your answers are here http://buildyourcnc.com/


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> I been researching this for some time now, if you look for thru my log it is the next Item I'm going to build after this case. All your answers are here http://buildyourcnc.com/


That thing is nothing like we are building.besides the general idea of it.And the fact they are using a step motor also as a cutting motor. Oh wait till you see what we are doing. Well his design me as a laborer basically.We figure will have around 1500. invested I will get pictures this weaken of whats there so far.But the software and motors are all set up and we got that all working and the frame is built.I will post it but not in my build Log. Maby i will make a log on it but allot of the work was done by him so who knows.He works at night on it and lives on the other side of town so i really only help on the weekends.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> That thing is nothing like we are building.besides the general idea of it.And the fact they are using a step motor also as a cutting motor. Oh wait till you see what we are doing. Well his design me as a laborer basically.We figure will have around 1500. invested I will get ****s this weaken of whats there so far.But the software and motors are all set up and we got that all working and the frame is built.I will post it but not in my build Log. Maby i will make a log on it but allot of the work was done by him so who knows.He works at night on it and lives on the other side of town so i really only help on the weekends.


I was pointing at the gerneral idea of it,


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> I been researching this for some time now, if you look for thru my log it is the next Item I'm going to build after this case. All your answers are here http://buildyourcnc.com/


You're gonna make one too Sil3nt? Nice, can't wait to see what you come up with! Your newly acquired metal soldering skills will come in handy then.

Oh and 1500$ doesn't actually sound like _that_ much for what you're describing. How long do you think it'll take to complete?


----------



## phillyd

another build in my OCN lore collection.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1207585/ocn-lore-compilation


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> That's a great looking res holder mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and btw wermad, I can do that with 6 cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big hands help...



















Looking great in the mockup MyBadOmen


----------



## phillyd

here's the sketch


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> here's the sketch


Lol cool


----------



## mybadomen

UPDATE!

*Ok, I have been holding off on this update for a while now because this Company and the owner does so much for me. The sponsorship i have with them is a bit different then a regular sponsorship. I actually belong to a team of a few Modder's that they sponsor.I also got on their team i guess you would say before this build came about.*



*I cant even begin to explain what they have done for me and mainly the owner himself between moral support help with projects and basically any help i need .Not to mention support when my father in law passed away last week.All i can say is one hell of a company and one hell of a guy personally.*

*Ok to start with,They sponsored me a bunch of tubing for for my current builds and any other builds just to make sure i have different colors i may need.So this is what they sent and i Thank them for having me on their team and just for everything.*

Here are some of the things they Helped me with:

*Help with Covering the Sponsored Thread Fee's*

Tubing



Also they helped me make this which is my new update

*I sent them this which was the only way i knew how to draw something up:*



*And as you can see he taught me the correct way to draw it up:*


*
Also they Supplied the Materials which is a Black Acrylic that matches the case perfect. And did the Laser Cutting for me.I had them do it to a shape bigger then i needed so i could actually finish making it from my house but having them Laser cut the Louvers makes it so much smoother and even then i could ever do by hand, since they all have to be the same size exact to fit together. Not sure yet if i am just going to have them stay open or actually get into making them open in close right now since there is so much to do still.*

*Here is what the Louvers sorta Look Like. This is in very Raw state and i need to make the hinges and cut it to fit.Right now i just have some fittings holding them up a little so you can get the idea.I love how it came out and was exactly the look i was going for.*

Hope you guys Like it, because i really do.







*Keep in mind this is just sitting there on compression fittings and not Lined up or cut at all . Also it has a protective blue layer over it.I really think this is going to help make this build look incredible.*

*Take care Guys and Thanks for watching

MybadOmen*

And More Updates Shortly!

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## phillyd

lol any ideas on how to improve it?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> And in case you missed it before .The home made Reservoir brackets . Also not complete, might do a design patter on them and still need to polish them to match the Nickel.
> Before:
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow man those look great! Any chance you are milling some for resale?? Please let me know, seriously, if you are for the right price I would love to pick one up, or two


I know someone who could probably do that on another forum. If I had to guestimate, probably $75-100 a holder. If you can get the exact dimensions and what not, I'll forward it over to him


----------



## protzman

Tubing


AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY pass some my way m8








i knowwwww your not using it all


----------



## selluminis

I really like the top of the case.

I am happy that you have a good relationship with premo chill. I sent them an email 3 months ago with questions about a purchase that I made of their product and still have yet to hear back.

Love the product though. Use it in my build.....


----------



## iCrap

Subbed.







and thank you for PMing me mybadomen.


----------



## mybadomen

Thanks guys. Making all the fins work though is going to be a pain.Might have to raise the top a bit but no idea yet.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Thanks guys. Making all the fins work though is going to be a pain.Might have to raise the top a bit but no idea yet.


Are they going to connected to an automated arm to adjust the size to for temperature.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> Are they going to connected to an automated arm to adjust the size to for temperature.


No. Maby a little servo from an RC car to open and close them but by the deadline probably just going to be solid mounted. Really dont need them to close and allot of wasted time to do that now .So if i get the time n the end maby but for now i am going to say probably not.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> No. Maby a little servo from an RC car to open and close them but by the deadline probably just going to be solid mounted. Really dont need them to close and allot of wasted time to do that now .So if i get the time n the end maby but for now i am going to say probably not.


Oh that will look cool regardless. I would like to see that in action and maybe some guides.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Reminds me a lot of Alienware's

And I must say yours looks even better Omen. I love it!


----------



## wermad

Reminds of this:




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mybadomen

Yeah basically just louvers.I guess they will all look alike. I had no certain idea i just tried a few different styles and the one i went with was easiest and fit the build best i think.But yes would definitely say like the Alienware. Wasn't based off it though. was simply just the easiest shape and dimensions that fit the build.I had to draw it up really fast and get it to my sponsor to get it cut and back right away.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> Reminds me a lot of Alienware's
> 
> And I must say yours looks even better Omen. I love it!


How dare you compare anything in this thread to Alienware?!?!?! LOL


----------



## mybadomen

Lol he did say mines better though


----------



## k.3nny

wooow those are 2 epic updates there!

bringin sexy back to NZXT 810 cases!

And only bridgeport milled those holders? damn the guy you work with got epic skills, and u will learn much if u stick with him







!


----------



## Bill Owen

Lookin real good Dave. and I love the res bracket, I call that "billet pron" ...and that cnc router will prove to be a nice resource for your projects


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> wooow those are 2 epic updates there!
> bringin sexy back to NZXT 810 cases!
> And only bridgeport milled those holders? damn the guy you work with got epic skills, and u will learn much if u stick with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I actually Made it using his Bridgeport K3nny. i went to school for machine shop and Automotive they actually called the class Automotive Manufacturing So when i was a Freshman in high school they needed someone to build a T bucket for the school to show in parades etc.I designed the whole frame ,Steering,Motor mounts,Transmission mounts etc and build the car for them in school the 4 years i was there.Using a Bridgeport,Lathe,CNC etc. After that i worked a few places that i got to mess with those type of tools every now and then.But i made many mistakes on those brackets because i havent really used those real tools in years and this last year my brothers father in law (Guy that owns the shop in his basement which is just for fun. he has no sort of a business with the equipment) Started refreshing me with the equipment and letting me use it and helping me of course at first for safety reasons.Its nasty if you bury a cutting tool to deep into a piece of steel or something using Auto feed.

Anyway what i am trying to say is if he made the brackets they would have been 100% perfect. But i like to play to







I have no problem admitting he helps me allot with aligning the machine etc and ideas.But he is very busy building the CNC. Its one of those one hand washes the other deals.I help him with stuff like the CNC and we hang out and i get to use the shop on some weekends or if i really need to do something he will make time and meet me their like with this bracket.I went their late at night while he was doing the CNC machine to use the equipment that day.

I actually Used the Bridgeport and Big Band saw and not much but a little of the buffing wheel. I can complete the final cleanup and Polishing right at my house.

But yes the guys is a Genius . For work he solders those tiny little chips like you see on a circuit board on and off under a microscope and he works in an R&D dept.

But i guess that basically explains it all. The bracket was rather easy to Make if you know how to run a Bridgeport. The setting up the machine part is where i have to keep having him help me with and which bit to use.Because it has been along time before this year that i have been in the game of those type of tools. I honestly don't like using them unless i absolutely have to on my Mods.I rather use Dremel's etc because that's what Modding is all about really is doing it with just some small hand tools.I had no choice with the bracket though i had nothing that would cut that Aluminum at my house.

Sorry half asleep so i am sure tons of misspelling and hopefully i answered your question.


----------



## BlazinJoker

You just now got off a modding session at 10am .
Now that's dedication!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> Lookin real good Dave. and I love the res bracket, I call that "billet pron" ...and that cnc router will prove to be a nice resource for your projects


Thanks for the comment Bill and yeah the CNC will be great once we get good with the Software. We have been playing with Mach 3 and CamBam so far for the machine which we are brand new at. And plus we been both studying up on G code to learn what we can do with it. Will be tons of trial and error in the beginning but we will get it over time.Yeah he makes Foam weapons for some big event that kids do and he loves the stuff he see's me do with PC's so he decides to build this machine only a few weeks ago already we got the Motors and controllers all working with Mach 3 on a table so we were playing with running different g code lines and just watching the motors go. The Pc part and software is my part of the build and then just some labor.The brains behind it is him unless i see something i don't like i mention it.

But Thanks for the Comment and i will show the Pictures of the CNC build so far at the end of the weekend.

So glad you are happy with the build.You set the Bar very high with your Switch 810 build!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> You just now got off a modding session at 10am .
> Now that's dedication!


Lol nah i got 2 or 3 hours sleep i am just having coffee and getting ready to go over to the dudes house with the machine shop in his basement.Its my turn to help him now. I am going to bring my louvers though and see if i can figure out how to make them work while i am their. Plus i will play with some other stuff while their .Its like going to the candy store! I am so excited because i love playing with the tools again and learning it all back.But yeah cant sleep much but besides the build their is tons of family stuff still going on from the passing of my Dad.So sleep is not easy.I did start seeing a Counselor weekly which i am not afraid to admit and anyone going through losing a bunch of very close people in 1 year or anything that is really hurting you ,I highly recommend one. Remember just this from mid 2011 to now i lost my brother at 43 ,My uncle forget his age my grandmother,Almost lost my other uncle that went in for a minor heart valve bypass but something went wrong but thank god he is recovering slowly still.And then just last week my father in law and remember these were all Very close people to me. So it just festers your head and i finally after a while felt it would be best to go to see some one to help me go though it.And i am so glad i did.The guys is so awesome and has helped turn all the sadness and pain into motivation. They all knew i deserved better in life and the way it seems now things are starting to go my way.I felt i was just wasting talent and getting older and older.Also you have to remember i have a son that gets very sick all the time from some disabilities he has so that's hard also.

To put it simply if you have any huge events in your life that cause allot of pain and hurt.Just go see some one.Trust me it will turn your whole life back around.

Lol i can tell you one thing though.I cant care what lengths i have to go to health wise i will not let down y brother or father in law.I constantly feel every time i do something they are saying " what is that ! you can do better then that." So that alone is enough to take a toll on someone.Plus there is allot of guilt feeling because when my dad collapsed i wasn't their and he asked for me and my brother to help him up.By the time we got the call he fell he was gone







i keep wondering if i was their could i have saved him.I also am a First Responder because i needed the skills to care for my son.

Anyway enough of that talk back to work. We all will lose people when we get older and it is going to be hard on all of us.But nothing we can do about it.

Take care mate and ahhhh that made me feel better .Now i am ready for a big day.


----------



## Lovidore

I was reading this log at work, and while I was sitting there reading about your progress and studying your pics, I felt several presences behind me. Turns out 4-5 of my co-workers all stopped what they were doing and were watching my screen. You're causing quite the bit of ruckus.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> I was reading this log at work, and while I was sitting there reading about your progress and studying your pics, I felt several presences behind me. Turns out 4-5 of my co-workers all stopped what they were doing and were watching my screen. You're causing quite the bit of ruckus. rolleyes.gif


*Wow really! Thanks so much and say hi to them all for me! That just made my whole day!*

*Take care guys and don't work to hard There

MybadOmen*


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> No. Maby a little servo from an RC car to open and close them but by the deadline probably just going to be solid mounted. Really dont need them to close and allot of wasted time to do that now .So if i get the time n the end maby but for now i am going to say probably not.


The problem with a servo is that they;re really loud... i mean REALLY loud. Additionally, one might not be strong enough to lift all of them, and using two is difficult (in my experience). Another option would be to use a really small quiet motor and a lead screw.









Ooo or muscle wire. Then you can open and close them with just a button! Or they'll automatically open when the computer gets hot enough for the computer to need them to. That would be really classy!

Edit: or both!


----------



## mybadomen

Yeah but remember i have a deadline for the build so if i can just get them mounted open for now i will be happy.After that's all over with i will mess with stuff like that.Another problem is there are 6 fans on my top Rad Plus i need to run a tubing across the top also inside somehow back to the first 1st res.


----------



## wermad

Have you tried the controller? Im looking for a replacement as my Scythe is overheating


----------



## bob808

Yeah im interested in that controller also. I cannot use one with knobs that stick out. And I dont really like the look of touchscreen ones either. Also the orange leds would go great with my current build.

Thanks!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Have you tried the controller? Im looking for a replacement as my Scythe is overheating


He has the Sentry Mix like me, its amazing. I completely recommend it









The Sentry Mesh is also a great controller if you have a mesh case


----------



## mybadomen

Yup Both the NZXT Mix and the Mesh i would Recommend if many fans but don't forget to get splitters like i did.Lol i need to talk with them Monday now because i totally forgot.And no i am very far from using the controller.I am sure it is great though as well as the Mesh one. Even just the Phantom Controller was great and that was only 20 watts per channel. I had 12 Akasa Vipers in Venom on that controller with no problem and Vipers are Great Fans.120s pushed 86 Cfm and 140's 110 cfm or more i don't remember exactly.I kinda think the Mesh would have matched my build better but oh well they both look great.


----------



## wermad

I have a slot blower cooler trying to keep temps down. i have two fans running each channel (max 12w each channel) and its getting hotter than usual. Enough to warm the acrylic top panel. I used my laser thermometer and registered ~60°c







. I'm a little put off by the mesh but I'm still shopping around. I won't need to hook up my pump this time are as its quiet enough so I don't need many switches/knobs.

Edit:







The mix was my choice by adjustment range is 40-100%. I need something that can go lower than that. I'm sticking with knobs a there are a few nice ones out there.


----------



## SXRguyinMA

Looks a lot like this
















http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?p=289709


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SXRguyinMA*
> 
> Looks a lot like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?p=289709


This is where the actual shape i wanted the Louvers came from to be exact then i seen your louvers on YouTube and contacted you.After getting help from you i would have posted credit to you like i do with anyone that helps me with something.No idea why you would do that.I found your Louvers today and contacted you.I got my louvers back a few days ago so i already frew up the plans for them before even seeing yours.I seen yours contacted you for help hinging it is all.And like i said would have given credit for the help you would have given.

No clue what to do with the whole idea now. Will have to wait and see.



And his build log is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1228392/project-phantom-diffuser

Mine:



Alienwares:



So i knew the shape of the Louvers already from being a Phantom lover.also so doesn't the alien ware and many other things.It is a common louver design. I guess you can point the top or square it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yup Both the NZXT Mix and the Mesh i would Recommend if many fans but don't forget to get splitters like i did.Lol i need to talk with them Monday now because i totally forgot.And no i am very far from using the controller.I am sure it is great though as well as the Mesh one. Even just the Phantom Controller was great and that was only 20 watts per channel. I had 12 Akasa Vipers in Venom on that controller with no problem and Vipers are Great Fans.120s pushed 86 Cfm and 140's 110 cfm or more i don't remember exactly.I kinda think the Mesh would have matched my build better but oh well they both look great.


NZXT makes great products. My Phantom 410 mid-tower is gorgeous, and takes a healthy dose of abuse. I bought it thinking id stay with an h100, and now im using an oversized (entirely too oversized) 240x120 rad as well as my huge 7970. ive got 3 storage drives and plenty more space, as well as 7 fans (the outer one is due to the extremely oversized rad).
the fan controller on my 410 works great, and a fan that got damaged during shipment was replaced within a few days. with the reps here on OCN, NZXT is an exceptional choice for cases, fans, controllers and such.








they even gave me the badge i have on the front of the case, free of charge.


----------



## TheJesus

I don't think he was trying to be vindictive or make your idea seem less genuine. There are tons of computers with vents, just because they have louvers doesn't mean they can't be used.

But, for all I know it could be a personal vendetta, lol.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> bringin sexy back to NZXT 810 cases!


The 810 is still sexy by itself.. mybadomen is just giving the 810 on a nice, full makeover, manicure/pedicure, getting her hair did, etc, making it all that much more sexy than it already was. lol. Getting it ready for the prom.

Nice work so far mybadomen!! Really impressed with the work so to date..


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

What is the deadline you have to meet? Is it going to be shown at a show or something?


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Ooo or muscle wire.


What's that?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> What's that?


It's a thin wire where when it's cold, you can shape it however you want, but when it's hot, it turns back into a remembered shape (which you can set.)

Imagine holding a coil of wire. Bend it however you want, just like a normal solid core wire, like straighten it or make a circle. Then, drop it in boiling water, and it turns back into a coil.

I could imagine a length of wire being set to contract when heated to 40 or 50C. With this on one side of the louver hinge ( and a weak return spring on the other), the wire would automatically contract (and open the louvers) when the computer was hot enough to need it.

The wire also heats up when a current is run across it, so even if the computer was not hot enough for them to open, you could force them open by pushing a button or something...


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> It's a thin wire where when it's cold, you can shape it however you want, but when it's hot, it turns back into a remembered shape (which you can set.)
> Imagine holding a coil of wire. Bend it however you want, just like a normal solid core wire, like straighten it or make a circle. Then, drop it in boiling water, and it turns back into a coil.
> I could imagine a length of wire being set to contract when heated to 40 or 50C. With this on one side of the louver hinge ( and a weak return spring on the other), the wire would automatically contract (and open the louvers) when the computer was hot enough to need it.
> The wire also heats up when a current is run across it, so even if the computer was not hot enough for them to open, you could force them open by pushing a button or something...


I have no idea what this would have to do with modding (not a modder at all) but that is really cool to know.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> I have no idea what this would have to do with modding (not a modder at all) but that is really cool to know.


Think temperature controlled motion.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> I have no idea what this would have to do with modding (not a modder at all) but that is really cool to know.


But it's much more expensive than Steel or Aluminum. I even think it's almost as expensive as gold.


----------



## mybadomen

Sorry no updates yet guys i have been busting butt on it though.No sleep again last 3 nights. and its ripped all back down again.Have to make a new top plate to hold the rad where i need it and also some other mods that you will see in the later updates.I would hate to spoil them now.

Yeah pretty sure Louvers are staying and Primochill owner offered to cut me whatever i need in matching acrylic to pull it off.

Which i did speak to the dude the the NZXT build with the Louvers and he is cool and i might be using part of his design for the louvers with his permission and if i do it will be given credit for his design on the hinges.He did a great job why waste a week designing a hinge if he made one that looks like it may work.Although you have to remeber he has allot more room then i do.I am currently working on trying to send the fans i have back and get some more powerful ones so i wont need push/pull on top and would be less strain on everything also and make some of the other mods allot easier.Most of ther hassle i have is do to having Push Pull on both Rads.

About the deadline and the build going to a Show or shows i don't think i can speak on that subject at the moment.

Take care guys and hoping to get some updates in today or by tomorrow latest.

MybadOmen


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Sorry no updates yet guys i have been busting butt on it though.No sleep again last 3 nights. and its ripped all back down again.Have to make a new top plate to hold the rad where i need it and also some other mods that you will see in the later updates.I would hate to spoil them now.


I know the feeling mate. Get some much needed rest and sleep


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> But it's much more expensive than Steel or Aluminum. I even think it's almost as expensive as gold.


But do you use memory wire for the same purpose as aluminum/steel?


----------



## mybadomen

*Just wanted to show you guys what i picked up today. I have been dying to get one of these and i have always used the Generic ones until now!

This DREMEL absolutely takes the cake for Modding and i am so excited to own one. Just to be clear i am not Sponsored by Dremel and got this on my own! But i still love showing off anything that is great from any company that i love and this is one of them.*

*The DREMEL 3000 Insane Modding tool. As well as there other Accessories and tools which i plan on slowly getting attachments for mine!*


*And here is the Tool i went with which is probably the most used tool in Modding Custom PC's or anything for that matter.

The DREMEL 3000*

*And a small Unboxing*







*Some bits and wheels come with it :*



*Also Grabbed an Attachment book so i can get some new attachments soon:*





*Absolutely Amazing tool the DREMEL 3000 is and i cant wait to get chopping away with it.I have used the same one many times but just never had my own.So as you can imagine i am excited beyond belief!

I cant even express how Highly i recommend a DREMEL 3000 to anyone Modding PC's or anything like what we dr you can do what i have been doing and thats buying cheap ones and replacing them after every build! Those days are finally over .WOOT!*

*
For more info on DREMEL see their website here : http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Pages/default.aspx*

*Figured i would show this since you guys are waiting to see more Updates and this gives you something to look at till then.

Now off the Start chopping Stuff up







*
*
More Updates Shortly !*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## BlazinJoker

I'm psyched to see what you will accomplish with this!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Sorry no updates yet guys i have been busting butt on it though.No sleep again last 3 nights. and its ripped all back down again.


No sleep for 3 days? Thats not healthy and I worry about wether your doing drugs or something. Don't forget to eat and sleep MBO


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> No sleep for 3 days? Thats not healthy and I worry about wether your doing drugs or something. Don't forget to eat and sleep MBO


Lol no drugs just extremely busy.My sons not sleeping we are watching over my wife's mother since her husband just passed last week .And i am trying to get this build done.Dont get me wrong i do it because i have to.It is still very hard to deal with everything and Thank god i got this build to do because it is helping allot to .Hmm how can i say, Hide the pain maby?

Nah don't worry about me i haven't slept much in 8 years since my son was born because he needs to be watched at night sleeping.Funniest part is he just needs to be tickled every now and then and his breathing and heart rate comes back up.

But all 's good here don't worry about me.

But for some more good news! Power Supply Hale90 1000w is leaving NZXT Tomorrow and even more good news the NDA on the fans i have is being lifted tomorrow also so i will finally be able to show the New NZXT fans and talk about them some.


----------



## Oberon

can you take some extra close-up pics of the dremel cuts? I'm thinking of picking up the 3000 or 4000 sometime soon for my own build


----------



## phillyd

dude, you gained immense respect in my eyes with that last post. Good fathers are too rare these days.
I'm loving where this build is going, and youve inspired me greatly. As i currently am not in the position to do body work, i just did some trim painting. Please check out my build log and give me any suggestions

sorry to spam my build log here, but having your input on my builds is hugely important to me


----------



## mybadomen

A *DREMEL* cuts anything the cut is as clean as you make it.I don't use a DREMEL to cut windows out though.

*I use either a Jigsaw:* (They cut through metal like butter with the right metal blades and as you can see i am using a guide on mine and a Laser sight to get a straight line.I believe i paid 50 buck at Harbor Freight for that Jigsaw and it is extremely nice! Better then some of the big money ones i have used)



*Or one of my favorite cutting tools ever is the Rotozip* which is much more powerful and takes allot bigger wheels.But the way i use my Rotozip is not Safe so please don't do it the way i do and blame me if anyone gets hurt.The Rotozip should have a safety guard on it that i took off.

*Rotozip* can do TONS of stuff.Its like a large DREMEL but has many attachments. I use it mainly for Grinding,Sanding,Cutting and just tons of other stuff!



Also i use a *Scroll Saw* allot:



And of Course the *DREMEL*. (You can buy cheap brand ones but i have burned at at least 4 or 5 this year of cheap dremels roughly 20 dollar ones. But the real DREMEL is a Beast!) also note The DREMEL 4000 is allot bigger then the 3000.So my suggestion is see them in person first before buying.I kinda looked at it as the 4000 was close to doing what my Rotozip does so i went with the 3000 to fit in tighter spots and it still has tons of power.



*
Hope this Helps

Take Care MybadOmen*


----------



## Oberon

Wow thanks for all of that info, I was leaning towards the 4000 because a lot of stores sell it locally but now I think because i live in an apartment, I should go for the 3000...


----------



## wermad

This has outlasted my two dremels and it was cheaper







:


----------



## mybadomen

*"UPDATE"*

*I just got the email saying NDA is lifted today 4/3/2012 on the NZXT Fans i have for my build and i can freely show and discuss them!* I will Review them or at least Post them in another place but i am just showing them Here with the *NZXT Mix Fan Controller* because this is all going into my build and all Sponsored by NZXT .

Please lets not turn my build log into a discussion place for the Fans though. I will post them also some place else here in the Forums.

*But Here they are and i believe i am the first to show them







:
*








*Fans for the Mass Effect - NZXT Switch 810 Build are:*

*NZXT FZ 140mm AIRFLOW FAN's (13 of them)

83.6 CFM / 24.5 dba

New 13 Blade design - Long Life Bearing (40,000 Hours)

Sleeved Cables

2 year Warrenty

Full Specs:

Size: 140 x 140 x 25mm
Voltage: 12V DC
Current: 0.15A
Input: 1.8W
Speed: 1000+- 200 RPM
Air Flow: 83.6 CFM
Air Pressure: 0.813 mm H2O
Noise: 24.5 dba
Life: 40,000 Hours*

As you can see 2 of them are open and these *Fans are virtually Silent! And push Great Airflow at low RPM!*

I have been dying to share these Fans with you guys for a while now because i am all excited about them.The Mass Effect 3 Build should be very quiet even with x13 140mm Fans in it.

*NZXT you've done it again! Incredible Fans from an incredible Company. Lol look how low wattage they take to run. Just amazing. I compared them to some other 140mm Fans i have here including my Akasa 140mm Viper. These NZXT fans are way quieter ,Take way less Voltage to run and are just Amazing!*

*Hope you guys love them and am so Glad i have the Opportunity to share them with you guys!

*
*Thank You yet again NZXT ! and Great Job on another incredible Product !









Oh did i mention? Yes i highly recommend these Fans!

*
*
Take Care guys MybadOmen ans remember More Updates soon*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> This has outlasted my two dremels and it was cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


My Black and Decker caught on fire i used to recommend them. Were your Dremel's the 3000 though? Because yeah the Black and Decker isn't Bad but there are so many cool attachments for the DREMEL and the 3000 and 4000 are very well Made.

But if you are low in cash at the time yes the Black and Decker does the job well.


----------



## wermad

Oh, those are nice









sorry to ask, but whats the msrp on those?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Oh, those are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to ask, but whats the msrp on those?


Dont know yet . They only came off NDA today. 4/3/2012 I gave all the info i know about them.As i was told i was allowed.


----------



## mybadomen

Wermad i am trying to contact you.Lol


----------



## evil jerry

Those fans are sexy, oh but wait what does NZXT make that's not? I'm loving the build omen!!!!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Those fans are sexy, oh but wait what does NZXT make that's not? I'm loving the build omen!!!!


Thanks Mate! And very True.Lol. I am still planning future NZXT builds and i am not even done with the 3 i have here now.


----------



## TheJesus

1.8W?









You could run 27 of those on a single channel of the Mix, roflmao.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> 1.8W?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could run 27 of those on a single channel of the Mix, roflmao.


Yeah they are pretty crazy.At first i didn't know if i liked them because they didn't move that fast but then i started checking all the other 140 fans and omg I don't know how they did it but they blow tons of air.I set them up on My XTC Rad which is pretty thick and honestly i dont think i would even need Push/Pull well half the stuff in the Mass Effect build isn't needed i guess but Overkill is a good thing.


----------



## Blizlake

Those fans are quite droolworthy, just wondering if the blades come off "normally" so one could easily paint them? If those fans won't cost arm and leg, they could be something worth considering...


----------



## mybadomen

I am pretty sure i am painting them but we can only wait and see.If they do you will see soon enough.But my Psu was shipped today so now i can really get moving.I didnt want to Rivet anything back together until i knew what i was doing with the PSU and where the holes are being cut in the rear of the case. I still need to make SSD mounts and HDD mounts. Figure out where i am going to put everything in it/You wouldn't believe the work before i can start doing the Theme.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Rotozip, please tell me that head rotates


----------



## Blizlake

Any idea where the PSU was sent from? As in any ETA on its arrival?


----------



## PCModderMike

This is looking great, I love those fans. You are making great progress!







Hope you are taking a care of yourself though, and hope your family is well, stay safe!


----------



## Nemesis158

i hope they are making more sizes for those fans then just 140 if they're that good









i suppose i could at least get some for my top exhaust fans....

edit: http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_fans/fz-140mm_nonled


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Rotozip, please tell me that head rotates


Yes it does and it comes off also for other attachments.


----------



## Omegawd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> i hope they are making more sizes for those fans then just 140 if they're that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose i could at least get some for my top exhaust fans....
> edit: http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_fans/fz-140mm_nonled


http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_fans/fz-140mm_led

Dat white.


----------



## Oberon

Hey mybadomen, could you tell me if the NZXT FZ series fans have removable blades? Incase I want to paint them?









Thanks


----------



## BlazinJoker

I too am interested in that capability


----------



## pman1088

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> This has outlasted my two dremels and it was cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


That's the same one I got, love love love that thing!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pman1088*
> 
> That's the same one I got, love love love that thing!

































edit: use it in low speed to trim my chihuahuas nails. It does the same job as that stupid "PediCure" nail trimmer gimmick thingy. But mine is versatile


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: use it in low speed to trim my chihuahuas nails. It does the same job as that stupid "PediCure" nail trimmer gimmick thingy. But mine is versatile


ah yes, but the down side is: you have a chihuahua...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> ah yes, but the down side is: you have a chihuahua...


Wife brought her home and she got attached to me so I'm the one who looks after her. She's a cool dog and tbh, any dog is cool. Her nails grow fast so the rotary tool helps trim them down quickly. But I'm not one to dress up my dog







. She has gotten used to sitting on my shoulder like a bird, brings a lot of attention when we hit "Dog Beach" in the summer









edit:


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Wife brought her home and she got attached to me so I'm the one who looks after her. She's a cool dog and tbh, any dog is cool. Her nails grow fast so the rotary tool helps trim them down quickly. But I'm not one to dress up my dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . She has gotten used to sitting on my shoulder like a bird, brings a lot of attention when we hit "Dog Beach" in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:


Ok that's what omen should of put on the front of Venom instead of the snake logo. That dog looks like it's got venomous teeth!


----------



## mybadomen

Will let you guys know of the Fans coming apart as soon as i can get to it. But its going to be hard painting between those blades. I wish i got the Clear white led ones. But who knows. I might just even leave them white and cover them a little. It all comes down to how much white and red i end up with in the case.But i am waiting on the coolant for Mayhem now.I think it was shipped already.

I better check that now actually.I cant wait to get all the modding done and get to the Theme. That's when it gets fun.

Hope i somehow helped

MybadOmen


----------



## Flikka

An unrelated question to this build, how long does shipping take if you order from the UK?

Loving the build so far, keep up the good work.


----------



## mybadomen

Depends how they are shipping it.I believe mt stuff was all some overnight delivery because i got it in 2 days.But never actually ordered directly from UK.I imagine shipping would be a fortune but i could be wrong.Most of my Build is Sponsored . Well this build is at least.

Take Care

*MybadOmen*

*
Should have updates Tomorrow if all goes well !*

Been working hard but want to keep the log kinda organized so am Posting Updates as each thing i am working on is done.


----------



## phillyd

the blades on the NZXT fans are not removable. btw.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the blades on the NZXT fans are not removable. btw.


One part of me is







while another part is asking for


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> One part of me is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while another part is asking for


http://www.overclock.net/t/1238349/tpu-nzxt-nzxt-announces-new-lineup-of-high-performance-fans/40


----------



## Oberon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the blades on the NZXT fans are not removable. btw.


why'd you have to ruin it...


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Wife brought her home and she got attached to me so I'm the one who looks after her. She's a cool dog and tbh, any dog is cool. Her nails grow fast so the rotary tool helps trim them down quickly. But I'm not one to dress up my dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . She has gotten used to sitting on my shoulder like a bird, brings a lot of attention when we hit "Dog Beach" in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:


have you missed while using the dremel to cut her nails?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> have you missed while using the dremel to cut her nails?


Its not cutting, its filling using these:



I keep it low speed to avoid burning the nail. I seen rotary tools in groom shops and that Pedicure thing, so its a tool already used and offered to pet owners. Sorry MyBadOmen for going off-topic









@MyBadOmen: Have you sorted the plumbing and the rad bracket?


----------



## mybadomen

I really cant believe you cant remove the blades on the fans. Well anyway we will soon see because i will be trying.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I really cant believe you cant remove the blades on the fans. Well anyway we will soon see because i will be trying.


this is just what i heard on the announcement thread


----------



## mybadomen

*My whole index is messed up Guys ! And i had updates for you to







I will get to work fixing it after i pick up my tools.*


----------



## skaterat

Sorry that I'm late to the party! I can't wait to see this finished.

And as you can see from my profile pic, I LOVE mass effect


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *My whole index is messed up Guys ! And i had updates for you to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get to work fixing it after i pick up my tools.*


I'll do your index if youd like


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll do your index if youd like


Its all fixed now no problem. When a few posts we had moved it threw the index off. But i improved it now so you can Return from each update back to the index.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll do your index if youd like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its all fixed now no problem. When a few posts we had moved it threw the index off. But i improved it now so you can Return from each update back to the index.
Click to expand...

alright, you beat me to it, but if you need any favors of the bbcode nature, feel free to ask!


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE !*

*Ok as you may know from earlier posts and Updates i ordered the EK XTC 420 AND 280 Radiators knowing they don't fit in the Switch 810. But thats the way i wanted it.The Radiators are incredible and no matter what was needed they were going in. So this Update shows how i got the top EK XTC 420 up top.*

*Once again thank you EKWB for your support and Sponsorship.*

*Ok lets get started !*

*Here is the Radiator and Fan Setup for Loop 1. As you can see its enormous and it will be inside the Case.On top of that the EK XTC 420 doesn't match the hole patterns on the NZXT Switch 810. So as you can imagine there was allot of work to do here and did it all with my tools at home which made it allot bigger of a job.*

*The EK XTC 420 & x6 NZXT FZ 140mm Airflow Fans in Push/Pull Configuration :*







*
Now i start making a new plate to hold all the weight and with the correct hole Pattern using some pretty rugged steel:*



















*As i said before, and i will say it again Always wear Safety Glasses like the ones i have here which are an incredible Pair and very affordable from Mnpctech.com**

Smith & Wesson Safety Glasses i am always using can be found here: http://www.mnpctech.com/Safetyglasses.html*



*Also Please DO NOT take your Safety Shields off your tools like i do. It is a very dumb idea and i shouldn't be doing it myself.Its a real easy way to hurt yourself fast.*





































*Well that parts done and out of the way.*

*I purposely showed the tools i used so you could get an idea of what i Mod with. A few tools and your on your way to Modding anything.

My Favorite tools i would have to be is My RotoZip and Second my DREMEL. Without them i wouldn't be able to do much at all.
*

*More Update's Very Soon ! Keep Watching.*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Draven

awesome job dude keep up the great work!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I needs a plasma cutter and a hydro cutter.
> 
> Sincereley,
> 
> MyBadOmen










. Looks awesome mate


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Santa,
> I needs a plasma cutter and a hydro cutter.
> Sincereley,
> MyBadOmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks awesome mate
Click to expand...

*Thanks wermad !*

*Also guys i would Like to take a second to let you all know that "wermad" has played a Huge part in helping me with this build, with the cooling System in it, and the very strange tubing routing i am trying to Pull off. But without wermad's help it would have taken me ages to even get to the point i am now.
*

*So Big thanks wermad its highly appreciated and i feel only appropriate to let others know how much of a help you have been in this whole build since day 1.*

*Take Care and talk soon i am sure.

MybadOmen*


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Thanks wermad !*
> *Also guys i would Like to take a second to let you all know that "wermad" has played a Huge part in helping me with this build, with the cooling System in it, and the very strange tubing routing i am trying to Pull off. But without wermad's help it would have taken me ages to even get to the point i am now.
> *
> *So Big thanks wermad its highly appreciated and i feel only appropriate to let others know how much of a help you have been in this whole build since day 1.*
> *Take Care and talk soon i am sure.
> MybadOmen*


Np mate. Keep up the awesome work and have you applied for http://www.million-dollar-pc.com yet?


----------



## mybadomen

with Venom i did Recently


----------



## selluminis

OHHHH! That mod for the rad is an awesome idea. Never thought of that.... This gets better every time I look at it.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is off topic but can you believe my wife tolerates me? This is the kitchen. Lol and i have projects going on in almost every room in my house. She knows i love it and its who i am.If i Wasn't doing some kid of project i would probably go crazy.Modding is my big thing but i also do a million other things with electronics or just do crazy experiments that i get in my head.
> Anyway off topic but thought you guys would like to see.I don't have no big fancy shop or incredible equipment.I am just an average person in my house screwing around with stuff that makes me happy.
> Question is what would your wife do if she walked in and her kitchen looked like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually i have the stove and washing machine covered in parts also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when i am done i do clean it but it's like that allot lately Plus i work on customers PC's in the Living room. Not a business just little jobs here and there.
> Sorry for going off topic but had a long day and going to bad so i thought i would leave today off with a bit of Humor.
> Take Care MybadOmen . More Updates shortly.
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


This is Bloody Great Showing other half this lol Hope she takes Note lol:thumb:


----------



## Oberon

wow sexy mod

I'll trade you this picture for more updates



http://9gag.com/gag/3719602


----------



## PCModderMike

Excellent job mounting that 420, can't wait to see more


----------



## protzman

clean cuts!


----------



## phillyd

he does great work^^ if i ever become spontaneously rich, im buying a custom build from him!


----------



## protzman

i know...?


----------



## phillyd

that did not require a response.

@MyBadOmen
are you going to make rad boxes to fit those rads, with the custom louvers to top em off? if so, that would look awesome


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> that did not require a response.
> @MyBadOmen
> are you going to make rad boxes to fit those rads, with the custom louvers to top em off? if so, that would look awesome


He was just agreeing with you. That was kind of rude....


----------



## phillyd

it was kind of rude to say "i know...?"


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> He was just agreeing with you. That was kind of rude....


thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> it was kind of rude to say "i know...?"


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Excellent job mounting that 420, can't wait to see more


Lol believe it or not i cant wait to see more myself.Lol i Never know where my builds are going till the end and even then i Revise or Revamp all of them .Lol

If i can find a used reference 6970 block Venom will be going back together for a bit while i work on the old Requiem Phantom build i got back when my father in law passed. I might not even build it as a PC. All i know is its going to be a memorial for him so maby i will make a display case out of his Phantom. Or Possibly a display case that also has a micro APU setup in it so you cant tell its an actual PC.

Still struggling with a few things guys and i could really use your help with.

1 i need to either buy a Toy gun or air soft gun similar to any of the Mass Effect 3 Guns. Or have someone make me one.I could probally make one from scratch but it would take me ages that i cant aford to waste the time.

Or i am also interested in Anything related to Mass Effect 3 but have trouble finding anything and working on the build at the same time.

So please if you know anything regarding Mass Effect Apparel please let me know.Or even if interested in getting rid of something cool you might own.

Also Razer said no about Sponsoring anyone at this time as i said weeks back. The a week ago i got a message from them again telling me to contact a different person.I did and no reply.

Really bites.I cant believe they wouldn't want to advertise their Mass Effect Keyboard,Mouse,Mouse pad and maby the headphones with this build.Honestly i really dont care about it for myself because i have a nice keyboard and the Razer Mouse pad already Plus a Rat 5. Only want it really because i think it would be great to have them part of the build and showing off their gear with the build would complete it. But oh well.I wont be spending hundreds on a new keyboard and stuff right now because i just recently bought the ones i have. The mouse pad i have is the same one as the Mass Effect one it just dont have the Mass Effect theme. (I have the Razer Vespula )

Anyway take care guys and like i said, any Mass Effect 3 lovers out there that know where i can get cool stuff for the build please let me know.


----------



## protzman

they only give away free stuff to asians


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> they only give away free stuff to asians


Honestly could care less about keeping it .i just think it would go good with the build for Photos.Shows etc.


----------



## mironccr345

@portz I guess that's funny? But not to me.









On another note.....the build is looking really good! Too bad about the mouse/keyboard sponsor......they'll be kicking them selves once the build is finished!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol believe it or not i cant wait to see more myself.Lol i Never know where my builds are going till the end and even then i Revise or Revamp all of them .Lol
> If i can find a used reference 6970 block Venom will be going back together for a bit while i work on the old Requiem Phantom build i got back when my father in law passed. I might not even build it as a PC. All i know is its going to be a memorial for him so maby i will make a display case out of his Phantom. Or Possibly a display case that also has a micro APU setup in it so you cant tell its an actual PC.
> Still struggling with a few things guys and i could really use your help with.
> 1 i need to either buy a Toy gun or air soft gun similar to any of the Mass Effect 3 Guns. Or have someone make me one.I could probally make one from scratch but it would take me ages that i cant aford to waste the time.
> Or i am also interested in Anything related to Mass Effect 3 but have trouble finding anything and working on the build at the same time.
> So please if you know anything regarding Mass Effect Apparel please let me know.Or even if interested in getting rid of something cool you might own.
> Also Razer said no about Sponsoring anyone at this time as i said weeks back. The a week ago i got a message from them again telling me to contact a different person.I did and no reply.
> Really bites.I cant believe they wouldn't want to advertise their Mass Effect Keyboard,Mouse,Mouse pad and maby the headphones with this build.Honestly i really dont care about it for myself because i have a nice keyboard and the Razer Mouse pad already Plus a Rat 5. Only want it really because i think it would be great to have them part of the build and showing off their gear with the build would complete it. But oh well.I wont be spending hundreds on a new keyboard and stuff right now because i just recently bought the ones i have. The mouse pad i have is the same one as the Mass Effect one it just dont have the Mass Effect theme. (I have the Razer Vespula )
> Anyway take care guys and like i said, any Mass Effect 3 lovers out there that know where i can get cool stuff for the build please let me know.


Bill Dolan at Punished Props sells really nice replica ME pistols. I asked him about price, and he said they go for 450 painted or 150 unpainted. That seems a little high, but he details exactly how he does it and it doesn't look too difficult, but it would take more time than you probably have.

http://props.punishedpixels.com/2011/12/12/mass-effect-3-n7-pistol/


----------



## protzman

companies like that and Thermaltake to name a few,
all ya gotta do to know who they support is go to their websites

http://team.razerzone.com/
http://www.ttapollos.com.tw/DOC/

didnt mean any offense sorry








its just cause 'Asians' are better at vidoe games


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> companies like that and Thermaltake to name a few,
> all ya gotta do to know who they support is go to their websites
> http://team.razerzone.com/
> http://www.ttapollos.com.tw/DOC/
> didnt mean any offense sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just cause 'Asians' are better at vidoe games


Lol, you're still being racist...

Asians aren't inherently better at video games. You just need to realize that they don't have the same social system we do, and for many of them they are isolated in remote areas or aren't very extroverted. That stereotype only really applies to RTS and arcade fighting games anyways, so ME3 isn't included in that. Just look at Fatal1ty for a counter-example to Asians.

As for why they won't sponsor this, no idea. Some companies are excited about potential advertising, some just don't see the rewards in giving out about $100 (their cost) of products. It also depends on who you talk to that day.


----------



## protzman

fine, apologies. lighten up guys


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Bill Dolan at Punished Props sells really nice replica ME pistols. I asked him about price, and he said they go for 450 painted or 150 unpainted. That seems a little high, but he details exactly how he does it and it doesn't look too difficult, but it would take more time than you probably have.
> http://props.punishedpixels.com/2011/12/12/mass-effect-3-n7-pistol/


That is awesome!


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Honestly could care lee about keeping it .i just think it would go good with the build for Photos.Shows etc.


Mybad--> You have the RAT 5 gaming mouse. Throw some damn carbon fiber film and a an N7 decal on it. Nothing you could buy would look more ME3 than that thing.


----------



## AgentHydra

You might be able to get away with a JG STAR if you painted it up and put with some ME3-style trademarks on it. Still not much cheaper than the one Caruban linked though at $170...

http://www.airsoftgi.com/product_info.php?products_id=3583


----------



## mybadomen

I might try and make one myself







problem is time. Just getting this cooling to work is a nightmare.You guys will see why later.Of course i could just do ot the normal way and toss the hoses on but i want this thing as clean as possible and even things that will look tiny after. Like just mounting the Radiator. Takes many many hours. So who knows what will become of everything.

I do have a feeling i might be tossing the Louver idea on this build. Still not decided but there a numerous reasons why. On this build with the way the cooling is going it might not be practical at all and for what i am doing with the theme the louvers might make that more difficult.

So at the end don't be surprised if you don't see the Louvers on top.

Take Care guys , MybadOmen

And oh yeah the Razor thing was just a thought and would have been cool but honestly no big deal. My current Keyboard and Mouse both are black and light up red. So at Most i will buy the Mouse pad.

Anyway hope you guys are all having fun with your builds also.

More updates coming shorty. I did tons today but want to keep the updates kinda complete for you guys.

Take Care


----------



## Ironman517

psh, don't buy the mousepad.... photoshop it in


----------



## mybadomen

*Getting so Excited now !*

Got tons of work done last few Days and gets getting so close to getting this thing up and running and starting on the Theme!

There will be updates soon but i don't want to show the updates until they are somewhat complete. But it involved allot of cutting!

*Take Care and keep checking back.

MybadOmen*


----------



## GoodInk

What about the Normandy? It's only $35
http://biowarestore.com/mass-effect/mass-effect-accessories/ssv-normandy-ship-replica







These guys have the rifle and armor

http://www.bioweapons.com/N7armor.htm

Figures and rifle for preorder

http://www.puzzlezoo.com/Mass-Effect-3-C4192.aspx


----------



## X-Nine

Sick looking work. I'm very eager to see the results of all of your hard work.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What about the Normandy? It's only $35
> http://biowarestore.com/mass-effect/mass-effect-accessories/ssv-normandy-ship-replica
> 
> 
> 
> These guys have the rifle and armor
> http://www.bioweapons.com/N7armor.htm
> Figures and rifle for preorder
> http://www.puzzlezoo.com/Mass-Effect-3-C4192.aspx


Already have it and after shipping was close to 50 !


----------



## GoodInk

Shipping always sucks


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Shipping always sucks


Except when it's free


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Except when it's free


Yeah i got mine from Amazon whats up with that.It says free shipping then its only for prime or something.Whats weird though is i watched many complain about the paint job on the ship.But the one i have looks really nice. I think it was mainly the Alliance version that had the bad paint maby.

But if you really love Mass Effect its definitely worth the money. Just be aware it is very Small,but it does feel like die cast.


----------



## GoodInk

Really, it looks big in the pics.


----------



## DirectOverkill

This build is already turning awesome.








At the end you can go like this


----------



## X-Nine

I'm not a Mass Effect fan at all. I think I played 15 minutes of the first game before I got bored. Maybe it's just me, though, lol.

However, I think your build looks really good. You're doing some very creative things with it and the color scheme is really nice. Making a mod look good is harder than people think. Lots of planning, mind-numbing decisions, and a lot of work have to be put into mods to make them really good. Sometimes even making something look as refined as possible is harder than building it way up.

Keep at it!


----------



## sllickriick

amazing build so far! subed


----------



## mybadomen

I know still no updates. But trust me even on Easter i was outside doing a little welding on the Cages.The next update will be a good one though.Already tons of Photo's. Still no PSU., hoping on tomorrow.

Take care guys


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm not a Mass Effect fan at all. I think I played 15 minutes of the first game before I got bored. Maybe it's just me, though, lol.
> However, I think your build looks really good. You're doing some very creative things with it and the color scheme is really nice. Making a mod look good is harder than people think. Lots of planning, mind-numbing decisions, and a lot of work have to be put into mods to make them really good. Sometimes even making something look as refined as possible is harder than building it way up.
> Keep at it!


I'm waiting for it to be a $5 special on Steam to see what all the excitement is all about









I got DuesX HR and I didn't really like it. I got as far as the first level where you shoot some guys.I'm more of give a gun and I'll just shoot myself through type of gamer









I have to say I did enjoy the mechanics and levels of Crysis 2 but the story sucked tbh. For some strange reason, I keep hitting E do engage cloak in Crysis 1.0


----------



## Richie123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Already have it and after shipping was close to 50 !


Have i not taught you anything my you padawin, both them links you should of dropped them a mail to get them for free or a discount!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richie123*
> 
> Have i not taught you anything my you padawin, both them links you should of dropped them a mail to get them for free or a discount!


I tried Richie believe me . I am not as Well known and as good as you yet. But watch out i am improving pretty quick









Lol take care Richie and thanks for stopping by my Thread.


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*

*OK i don't want to keep you guys waiting for updates so i will post some of what i have been doing.*

Alright first we will start by looking at the begging of one of the biggest things i am doing to this build which is trying to have the tubing running along both sides of the top of the case on the inside of the cover but where they can still be seen from outside the case. This little idea has been very complicated with many obstacles to get past. Still not completed but here is where i left off on that till more parts arrive.



*As you can see from this Picture there is no chance of the cover fitting on over the fittings.*



*So using this crazy dangerous tool.I made some adjustments to the top of the case to make it work.*



*Nice cozy fit now!*



*Next for some 5.25 Bay work.This is where tons of work has been done and still has to be done to make a dual loop in this build and end up very clean looking.*

*Here are the stock drive bays in the NZXT Switch 810.Nice but this is just not going to work for me.*



*There are a few things that need to be modded here.I need better airflow to to top Rad front fan because the XTC rad is so thick it comes very close to the top cage inside. The other thing is i need places opened up so the tubing can actually run through all these bays.And also the Pumps are going to be mounted inside the bays as well.And there are a few more reasons i cant remeber right this second but anyway everything needed a bunch of modding in the Drive area:*





























*Everything at this point is still just in rough state.It will all get cleaned up and painted when i know all measurements are right and everything fits.*

*Here are some Photo's of things starting to get pretty.*



*3M Di-noc Carbon Fiber Sponsored by Mnpctech.com.*

*You can get some from his store and its amazing stuff! Link is here for it : http://www.mnpctech.com/CarbonFiber_Gunmetal_Titanium.html
*













*Now to dress up my new Pump Cage i suppose you could call it: It's Aluminum i am using and it will be Polished to look like the rest of the Nickel in the build and will be finished off with Black Rivets.*







*Also a small fan update.I thought i was really in a rough situation when i heard the blades don't come off the NZXT FZ Series fans.So i went in to investigate the situation, prepared to sacrifice a fan to find out what the deal was.Anyway the conclusion of it all was the fan blades can simply be popped off and on carefully and i can still get them painted.*

*Here was the investigating part:*







*Next i tested my theory which was there should be no reason i cant just pop the blades off and back on.It worked!*





*Sorry for the long wait that time for Updates guys but i hope it was worth it. There is still tons to do be done to the drive bays but i wanted to update you guys with some of whats been going on.*

*More Updates Shortly so Keep watching!

MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Caruban

Looks really promising Omen. That pump cage looks really nice!


----------



## mybadomen

Really hard to tell from the condition everything is in right now.But i wanted to show some updates. Everything will look really nice and clean when i finally get everything in place and working.Then i will tear it down and do all the details and painting etc.


----------



## 5prout

Great update!


----------



## phillyd

Make sure you keep well rested and such! you seem to be working like a maniac. I love the commitment, and if i ever get entirely too rich, you're getting like 2k to do a case for me. and ill probably let you do the rest of the build too









I cannot wait for this to be completed!!


----------



## Rowey

Hey Bado, just got your pm ill type up a reply in a second. Much appreciated btw, also loving your work! This is coming along just how i thought it would... brilliantly!


----------



## evoll88

Def looking good and some nice modding to get those fittings on making it under the top section.


----------



## X-Nine

That is some pretty awesome work, MBO!

Question... What in God's name is that blade on your dremel and where did you get it? I want one!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That is some pretty awesome work, MBO!
> Question... What in God's name is that blade on your dremel and where did you get it? I want one!


Lol , *"The Blade of Lost Fingers"*









Just kidding i got the whole set of like 7 different blades at Harbor Freight for under 10 bucks including the Arbor for it.
*
Here it is but please use with Caution!* http://www.harborfreight.com/6-piece-hss-saw-blade-with-mandrel-set-67224.html


----------



## Farmer Boe

Looking real good! Just be aware of the "direction" of the carbon fiber film when doing multiple panels/areas. I've seen other builds where a portion had to be ripped off and redone because the carbon fiber weave was in a different direction and it looked off. I'm sure you would have figured it out anyways but just a heads up. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Looking real good! Just be aware of the "direction" of the carbon fiber film when doing multiple panels/areas. I've seen other builds where a portion had to be ripped off and redone because the carbon fiber weave was in a different direction and it looked off. I'm sure you would have figured it out anyways but just a heads up. Keep up the good work!


Thanks, Might not be possible in all places but of course i will do my best.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

http://www.overclock.net/t/1192785/simple-guide-how-to-paint-most-case-fans/0_20

even if the blades had not been snap off you could have gotten them off and painted the fans.

if you ever have other modding questions check to see if there is an answer in the modder's manual:

http://www.overclock.net/t/226741/the-modders-manual-essential-case-mod-resources/0_20


----------



## TheNr24

That Di-Noc is looking goood!







Are you going to be using it on other part of the build as well?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1192785/simple-guide-how-to-paint-most-case-fans/0_20
> even if the blades had not been snap off you could have gotten them off and painted the fans.
> if you ever have other modding questions check to see if there is an answer in the modder's manual:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/226741/the-modders-manual-essential-case-mod-resources/0_20


*FZ Fans* are nothing like those fans. And there was talk about them not coming apart.There is no Plastic ring you can get to. I have painted many fans but never ran into fans that were totally blocked off.

That's the reason i made the guide.Because the only guide available is for the fans that most of us know how to get apart.

This is what FZ fans look like and the Plug is not removable. Its solid and glued or melted in:

*This plug is not Removable. I even used a Milling bit in a drill press just to see what was going on in there: Almost like they didn't want us to take them apart:*



But thanks for the link to the Guide. I have used it a few times.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol , *"The Blade of Lost Fingers"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding i got the whole set of like 7 different blades at Harbor Freight for under 10 bucks including the Arbor for it.
> *
> Here it is but please use with Caution!* http://www.harborfreight.com/6-piece-hss-saw-blade-with-mandrel-set-67224.html


Oh yeah Harbor Freight! My whole tool box (including the box itself) is from that store!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> Oh yeah Harbor Freight! My whole tool box (including the box itself) is from that store!


Yup place is insane. I spend hours in there and never want to leave. Lol


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yup place is insane. I spend hours in there and never want to leave. Lol


Neither do I. Sooo much fun.


----------



## mybadomen

*Update!*

*Package arrived today wonder what it could be?*











*Great nothing but Packing Peanuts. Didn't April fools already Pass ?*



*Oh wait. Whats this buried deep under the Peanuts?Yup My PSU has arrived and now i can really kick some butt on this build!*



*OK now to get serious.First i would like to give a Huge Thank You to:*



*http://www.nzxt.com/new/*

*For all the support they have given towards this build and to me personally.*

*
Next i will talk about the Hale 90 1000w PSU and show its specs and then finish the unboxing.*

*80+ Gold Enthusiast modular PSU*
NZXT introduces the 80+ gold certified HALE90 series built from the ground up specifically customized for gamers and enthusiasts and offers incredibly efficient operation that will meet the needs of even the most power hungry enthusiasts.

*Specifications:*







*
OK now that we established its a great PSU from NZXT we can move on and finish the Unboxing:*



*A cool little NZXT bag to hold all the Modular cables.That will be sleeved in Para cord when i am done.*



*Damn isn't she a Beauty. Its almost a shame they are letting me get my hands on it. Because i don't plan on it looking like it does now for long.And it looks so good right out of the box.*







*Waste of a sticker on me:*

*
Take Care Guys and should have even More updates for you late Tonight!*

*Keep watching, now some real work is going to get done!*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## wermad

psu pr0n


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Update!*
> -massive snip-
> *Waste of a sticker on me:*
> 
> *
> Take Care Guys and should have even More updates for you late Tonight!*
> *Keep watching, now some real work is going to get done!*
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


Lol nice dude nice.


----------



## TheJesus

MBO wouldn't know where to begin to make a warranty claim


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*

*As promised i said there would be another update tonight.And here it is:*

*Ok one of the biggest Mods this build is getting is ,I want it duel loop with the tubes showing through a window in the top of the case.So when you look at the case from the side you can see the coolant flowing across the top of the case cover on both sides.There has been a ton of obstacles to get this to work and I'm still not out of the woods yet.*

*First i will start with the Fans.The fans i got from NZXT came in white.I told them i didn't care because i was painting them anyway.Then i ran into a little problem.There were plugs either melted or glued in place blocking the plastic ring that needs to be removed to paint the fans.This is the new NZXT FZ 140mm Airflow Series fans i am speaking of. So i investigated the problem and found out it was as simple as popping the blades off and popping them back on. So that being said 10 Fans got Painted today also.*

*This is what i ran into when i went to take the Fans apart.Believe me i tried popping the plug out and knew something wasn't right:*


*
So i start to Investigate the problem by throwing a Milling bit in my drill press on low speed and slowly cutting into the plug.The plug goes all the way down to the bottom against the plastic ring you usually take out to remove the blades:*







*I was more then willing to sacrifice a fan if needed to find out how to get these apart. No worries though no Fans were harmed in the process.*

*Result was success. I found i could easily just pop the blades on and off if i applied slight pressure to the inside of the blades. I would do this to many times because you will eventually wear out the plastic clip that holds the blades in.*





*
Ok so that problem was solved so now to start painting the Fans because i need them a darkish red color:*











*
Ok next i had to remove the top cover of the case and do some more Modding.I needed to add 3 Pass troughs in just the right place so the tubing on each side went to a separate loop and in a way that will make the end of the build look very clean inside for the amount of cooling in such a small space.I also prepped and repainted the top because if you remember there was a lot of cutting and scratches etc.Plus the new plate i made to fit the EK XTC Rad was still unpainted.*

*Alright. Here we go:*

*The top before i started today*



*And the work starts*











*And here is the start of what it will look like when completed.Allot cleaner and everything cut to the right lengths.But now you can see how the tubing will be showing through the side of the top cover.*



*Hope you enjoyed the update.There is allot more to it then it looks because all the tubing has to run exactly in the right place to meet up with the Pumps,Reservoirs etc and still be able to clear all the other hardware.Not to mention i still need to get the top on







*

*
Looks like a nice night to relax by staying up and Sleeving all night*









*Take care and More Updates soon so Keep Watching !*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Moovin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *UPDATE!*
> *As promised i said there would be another update tonight.And here it is:*
> *Ok one of the biggest Mods this build is getting is ,I want it duel loop with the tubes showing through a window in the top of the case.So when you look at the case from the side you can see the coolant flowing across the top of the case cover on both sides.There has been a ton of obstacles to get this to work and I'm still not out of the woods yet.*
> *First i will start with the Fans.The fans i got from NZXT came in white.I told them i didn't care because i was painting them anyway.Then i ran into a little problem.There were plugs either melted or glued in place blocking the plastic ring that needs to be removed to paint the fans.This is the new NZXT FZ 140mm Airflow Series fans i am speaking of. So i investigated the problem and found out it was as simple as popping the blades off and popping them back on. So that being said 10 Fans got Painted today also.*
> *This is what i ran into when i went to take the Fans apart.Believe me i tried popping the plug out and knew something wasn't right:*
> 
> 
> *
> So i start to Investigate the problem by throwing a Milling bit in my drill press on low speed and slowly cutting into the plug.The plug goes all the way down to the bottom against the plastic ring you usually take out to remove the blades:*
> 
> 
> 
> *I was more then willing to sacrifice a fan if needed to find out how to get these apart. No worries though no Fans were harmed in the process.*
> *Result was success. I found i could easily just pop the blades on and off if i applied slight pressure to the inside of the blades. I would do this to many times because you will eventually wear out the plastic clip that holds the blades in.*
> 
> 
> *
> Ok so that problem was solved so now to start painting the Fans because i need them a darkish red color:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ok next i had to remove the top cover of the case and do some more Modding.I needed to add 3 Pass troughs in just the right place so the tubing on each side went to a separate loop and in a way that will make the end of the build look very clean inside for the amount of cooling in such a small space.I also prepped and repainted the top because if you remember there was a lot of cutting and scratches etc.Plus the new plate i made to fit the EK XTC Rad was still unpainted.*
> *Alright. Here we go:*
> *The top before i started today*
> 
> 
> *And the work starts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And here is the start of what it will look like when completed.Allot cleaner and everything cut to the right lengths.But now you can see how the tubing will be showing through the side of the top cover.*
> 
> *Hope you enjoyed the update.There is allot more to it then it looks because all the tubing has to run exactly in the right place to meet up with the Pumps,Reservoirs etc and still be able to clear all the other hardware.Not to mention i still need to get the top on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> Looks like a nice night to relax by staying up and Sleeving all night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Take care and More Updates soon so Keep Watching !*
> *MybadOmen*
> 
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*






I like the look!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> I like the look!


Please put long quotes in spoiler tags. It keeps the thread clean.

Nice work Omen!!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Yes please do use the spoiler tags. The red on the fans looks fantastic!


----------



## ProjectPwnage

I love what you did at the top of the case with the tubes.
It looks sick. Good work man.


----------



## protzman

moovin, com on.... YOU CANNOT BE DOING THAT


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> moovin, com on.... YOU CANNOT BE DOING THAT


Big caps aren't doing much for the thread either


----------



## mybadomen

Lol .Its all good .That why i put the INDEX there. So you guys could avoid all that. I read every post though and Love them all.

Also not good.Thought i had white Para cord so i only ordered Black and Red.Just noticed the white i have is sleeving.I only have Yellow,Black and Red Para cord here at the moment










2 choices i can order white and wait.Or i can do black and red for the sleeving and start tonight.

Pretty sure i am going to need the white to make it all come together in the end but going to sit on the floor and stare at the build for an hour or so









Always something i tell ya.


----------



## TheJesus

Just sleeve everything but the ones that need to be white?


----------



## mybadomen

Yeah thought of that but i was going to stay up and finish it tonight.Still other work i need to do anyway.At least i have the PSU so i have all the measurements i need now.


----------



## evoll88

Cant wait to see the sleeving and psu when you are done,should be top notch!


----------



## Retell

I like that you went trough the roof for the rad tubing, I was going to do that for the CES build, but cutting holes in the ODD floor was easier.


----------



## Moovin

My lazyness will be the death of me. xD Sorry about that guys


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That is some pretty awesome work, MBO!
> Question... What in God's name is that blade on your dremel and where did you get it? I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol , *"The Blade of Lost Fingers"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding i got the whole set of like 7 different blades at Harbor Freight for under 10 bucks including the Arbor for it.
> *
> Here it is but please use with Caution!* http://www.harborfreight.com/6-piece-hss-saw-blade-with-mandrel-set-67224.html
Click to expand...

Awesome!







+REP for that.

Also, the red on those fans is AMAZING. I don't think I've ever seen a fan blade colored with such a vibrant red. It really stands out. Congrats on all of your hardwork and keep it up!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell*
> 
> *I like that you went trough the roof for the rad tubing*, I was going to do that for the CES build, but cutting holes in the ODD floor was easier.


Pun intended?








Looking very nice mate!!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Pun intended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very nice mate!!


Yeah i think he is thinking of something different.I dont think he realizes how huge the rad i have in the top is and it has 6 140 mm fans.The whole point of the tubes on top is they are going through the side of the top cover of the case. Which trust me is a nightmare.I have to cut open all the drive bays for the tubing to run through and also cut all the clips that hole the top on the case off.

I don't know how to do things the easy way









Also if anyone has a Plexi Top for an EK Dominator Block please let me know.I have a wanted add posted and i need one badly.I will even buy a whole block if the price is good. Maby one with some nickel damage? As long as the oring and top look good i will buy it.

Take care guys off to the store to see if i can get the white Paracord locally.I cant believe i swore i had it in white and then at the last minute realized it was white sleeving i had









Take care and hope you guys can help.

Also looking to buy anything Mass Effect related that i can incorporate into the build. I already have the ship though.

Also might have someone really well known joining the build with a Sponsorship that does something really cool.But we will see .We are talking now.

Take care MybadOmen


----------



## Oberon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yeah i think he is thinking of something different.I dont think he realizes how huge the rad i have in the top is and it has 6 140 mm fans.The whole point of the tubes on top is they are going through the side of the top cover of the case. Which trust me is a nightmare.I have to cut open all the drive bays for the tubing to run through and also cut all the clips that hole the top on the case off.
> I don't know how to do things the easy way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if anyone has a Plexi Top for an EK Dominator Block please let me know.I have a wanted add posted and i need one badly.I will even buy a whole block if the price is good. Maby one with some nickel damage? As long as the oring and top look good i will buy it.
> Take care guys off to the store to see if i can get the white Paracord locally.I cant believe i swore i had it in white and then at the last minute realized it was white sleeving i had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care and hope you guys can help.
> Also looking to buy anything Mass Effect related that i can incorporate into the build. I already have the ship though.
> Also might have someone really well known joining the build with a Sponsorship that does something really cool.But we will see .We are talking now.
> Take care MybadOmen


I'd try to cut either one of these out on the case with a lit peice of acrylic+lighting underneath..



That's the alliance symbol on the side of the Normandy




That's the full version.


----------



## Oberon

You could also add this logo onto the drive bay that you carbon fiber wrapped.










hope this helps!


----------



## mybadomen

Thanks guys yes i believe i am using both those Logo's but my SSD drives will be mounted on the Carbon fiber in the spot you are speaking of. But yes there will be Many Logo's

Thanks for the help


----------



## TheNr24

Wow dude, I don't know why but this pic is arousing me, so gorgeous that shade of red!


----------



## BlazinJoker

I love the idea of having the tube showing on the top







You are a Genius!


----------



## mx3orange

i think Mybadomen owes everyone in this thread a new pair of pants


----------



## mybadomen

I have someone really cool coming aboard on this build that allot of you game Fans may know. If you were into Halo there is a good chance you know this Kid. I am very excited about him playing a part in the build.I have spoken to him and he said yes for sure he is going to come aboard the Mass Effect build.

Very Excited its a very talented person that i have been a fan of for Years. Will be posting more info within a few days letting you know more.

But for now it will just have to be a surprise









I am very excited about this and hope you guys like his work as much as i do.


----------



## mybadomen

*Sweet !*

*Wife came home today with my new Birthday presents! I was planning on buying a really good printer for Printing stickers and Vinyl stickers*

*She came home with a really nice Laser Printer ,and the detail this thing prints is amazing! :*



*And also on top if that because i was having trouble deciding which i wanted Inkjet which is allot cheaper or the Laser printer which are expensive to buy and expensive to refill the ink.*

*So whats she do? Yup comes home with both!*

*Here my new really nice Canon Pixma all in one with LCD screen card reader and from what i was reading for sticker making this is a really really good printer also for what i plan on using it for.Still expensive ink though







*





*All i asked for was a cheap Hp all in one inkjet because we really cant afford a nice printer like either of these.But a family member bought them recently and never used either one of them.So they are both still full of ink and i have extra ink for the inkjet. I guess my wife got a really good deal but she wouldnt tell me how much.But i am so siked because i could never afford them and wanted to do stickers for my builds for ages now.Rather then buying every little decal that wore off or i painted over.So this setup will save me a bundle.*

*I would say my wife is very good to me and when she knows i really want something and i don't ask for anything from her really. She makes sure i get it. So i can progress with my Modding.*

*Just thought i would share this with you because it will be used to make some of the decals needed for this build.
*

*Take care guys and hope you liked them.*


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> 
> Wow dude, I don't know why but this pic is arousing me, so gorgeous that shade of red!


Maby you are a Vampire ?


----------



## TheJesus

Your wife is awesome









As for lasers being expensive. Sure, the cartridge is ~$100-200, but you only have to replace it every like 2-3K pages









I've been doing some stickers recently, makes everything look way better


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Your wife is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for lasers being expensive. Sure, the cartridge is ~$100-200, but you only have to replace it every like 2-3K pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing some stickers recently, makes everything look way better


Yeah i cant wait to start. WE will have to talk later more about it .Maby you have some tips for me but right now i need sleep .I will PM you some time tomorrow.

Take Care Mate.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Maby you are a Vampire ?


as long as he isn't a sparkly vampire lol


----------



## Colonel Zay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> as long as he isn't a sparkly vampire lol


I literally lol'd here


----------



## selluminis

Suddenly, my fill port mod is so insignificant. LOL.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Suddenly, my fill port mod is so insignificant. LOL.


Every tiny Mod is significant and Amazing mate. We mod we learn we get better. And remember we always see our builds as less as others see them. Your build is incredible mate. Enjoy it and keep modding! Don't compare builds to others it will just stress you out. Just look at builds and get ideas is all and do your best.We all have our own styles and our own skills. For instance i cant draw at all and anything with wood involved forget it!. Lol So find what your most talented in and incorporate that into your builds.

Take Care and hope this helps make your day a bit brighter !

MybadOmen


----------



## mybadomen

*I know Performance Pc is not a sponsor on my build but damn they have some great customer service.*I messed up my order last night being over tired as usual from working on this Mod so much. And they fixed the problem before i even woke up and contacted me letting me know it was fixed.

*Low Prices,Fast Shipping,Huge inventory and Great customer service.*

*Honestly how can you go wrong.*

I wanted to write this just to thank them for saving my butt today because if the parts i ordered were wrong it would have really messed me up on my deadline.

*Thank you Performance PC !

and i Highly Recommend them !

Take Care

MybadOmen*


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> as long as he isn't a sparkly vampire lol


*DIDN'T THINK SO*

(he's about to **** glitter)


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> *DIDN'T THINK SO*
> 
> (he's about to **** glitter)


I would love to see how this clip ends!!!!


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *I know Performance Pc is not a sponsor on my build but damn they have some great customer service.*I messed up my order last night being over tired as usual from working on this Mod so much. And they fixed the problem before i even woke up and contacted me letting me know it was fixed.
> *Low Prices,Fast Shipping,Huge inventory and Great customer service.*
> *Honestly how can you go wrong.*
> I wanted to write this just to thank them for saving my butt today because if the parts i ordered were wrong it would have really messed me up on my deadline.
> *Thank you Performance PC !
> and i Highly Recommend them !
> Take Care
> MybadOmen*


had a similar issue, Their customer service is top notch, and they reply very quickly. Messed up the size of my tubing when I first ordered mine. E-mailed [email protected] and they changed it without issues.

I wish shipping prices could be a little better, but I'd rather have excellent service for my parts shopping, and also being able to shop almost all of my needed parts at the same website.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Every tiny Mod is significant and Amazing mate. We mod we learn we get better. And remember we always see our builds as less as others see them. Your build is incredible mate. Enjoy it and keep modding! Don't compare builds to others it will just stress you out. Just look at builds and get ideas is all and do your best.We all have our own styles and our own skills. For instance i cant draw at all and anything with wood involved forget it!. Lol So find what your most talented in and incorporate that into your builds.
> Take Care and hope this helps make your day a bit brighter !
> MybadOmen


Thanks bro. Besides, everyone has to start somewhere. Today a fill port, tomorrow a cyborg....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *I know Performance Pc is not a sponsor on my build but damn they have some great customer service.*I messed up my order last night being over tired as usual from working on this Mod so much. And they fixed the problem before i even woke up and contacted me letting me know it was fixed.
> *Low Prices,Fast Shipping,Huge inventory and Great customer service.*
> *Honestly how can you go wrong.*
> I wanted to write this just to thank them for saving my butt today because if the parts i ordered were wrong it would have really messed me up on my deadline.
> *Thank you Performance PC !
> and i Highly Recommend them !
> Take Care
> MybadOmen*


I have gotten equipment from them in the past. Seem good.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *I know Performance Pc is not a sponsor on my build but damn they have some great customer service.*I messed up my order last night being over tired as usual from working on this Mod so much. And they fixed the problem before i even woke up and contacted me letting me know it was fixed.
> *Low Prices,Fast Shipping,Huge inventory and Great customer service.*
> *Honestly how can you go wrong.*
> I wanted to write this just to thank them for saving my butt today because if the parts i ordered were wrong it would have really messed me up on my deadline.
> *Thank you Performance PC !
> and i Highly Recommend them !
> Take Care
> MybadOmen*


Not everyone has the same luck as you mate







. 24hrs so far and they have not replied back about the bad controller I got. Its pretty typical for them. Either they ignore you or they pass along the buck. On rare occasions, they will surprise you and do something for the customer. As many know, their customer service is very lacking sometimes.

Glad everything got sorted out for you


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Not everyone has the same luck as you mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 24hrs so far and they have not replied back about the bad controller I got. Its pretty typical for them. Either they ignore you or they pass along the buck. On rare occasions, they will surprise you and do something for the customer. As many know, their customer service is very lacking sometimes.
> Glad everything got sorted out for you


Wow what a bummer. I have bad luck usually that's why i am getting these fittings again and have tons of parts i cant even use.I did email them the second i realized the order was wrong though.Maby that's how it got fixed so fast.

Sorry wermad







I hope it gets sorted for you


----------



## protzman

mbado, do you know anything about perhaps putting acrylic in the oven in order to shape it?


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *NZXT FZ 140mm AIRFLOW FAN's (13 of them)
> 83.6 CFM / 24.5 dba
> New 13 Blade design - Long Life Bearing (40,000 Hours)
> Sleeved Cables
> 2 year Warrenty
> Full Specs:
> Size: 140 x 140 x 25mm
> Voltage: 12V DC
> Current: 0.15A
> Input: 1.8W
> Speed: 1000+- 200 RPM
> Air Flow: 83.6 CFM
> Air Pressure: 0.813 mm H2O
> Noise: 24.5 dba
> Life: 40,000 Hours*
> As you can see 2 of them are open and these *Fans are virtually Silent! And push Great Airflow at low RPM!*
> I have been dying to share these Fans with you guys for a while now because i am all excited about them.The Mass Effect 3 Build should be very quiet even with x13 140mm Fans in it.
> *NZXT you've done it again! Incredible Fans from an incredible Company. Lol look how low wattage they take to run. Just amazing. I compared them to some other 140mm Fans i have here including my Akasa 140mm Viper. These NZXT fans are way quieter ,Take way less Voltage to run and are just Amazing!*
> *Hope you guys love them and am so Glad i have the Opportunity to share them with you guys!
> *
> *Thank You yet again NZXT ! and Great Job on another incredible Product !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh did i mention? Yes i highly recommend these Fans!
> 
> *
> *
> Take Care guys MybadOmen ans remember More Updates soon*
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


When will these fans be available for sale? Looking to replace a broken noisy 140mm Lian-Li fan.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> mbado, do you know anything about perhaps putting acrylic in the oven in order to shape it?


Depends on what you want to do with it. But yes, you can heat up acrylic to a malleable state in this manner. The only problem is surface damage. What is the surface contacting as it's heating up? What you'll end up doing is having to support, and potentially clamp, all 4 edges of the plastic on a frame, and watch for it to droop as it melts.

The other thing is that you can't vacuum form acrylic. Most often, it's too viscous when melted.

You might be better off using a heat gun for larger areas. It takes longer, but you're less likely to damage the plastic.

What are you trying to do?


----------



## protzman

nvm to the previous comment. for future refernce if anyone is interested, just read this great article


----------



## mybadomen

My buddy with the machine shop uses heat and a Vacuum chamber he made. He makes a mold heats the acrylic and the applies Vacuum. Its pretty awesome to watch.But he uses a roughing pump for Vacuum.Its a pretty big machine to create that much vacuum.It can also be done with a turbo though.I used to do that stuff for a living when i worked in the Semiconductor field .


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE:*

*Here is an update guys just showing the State of the Mass Effect Build at this moment. Many don't realize when Modding the build comes apart and back together many many times.I figured i would show it this time.*

This is just to make some small changes to the backing plate for the PSU and some other things that needed adjusting. And this was all done Old School! No laser cutters here. Just Dremels,Rotozip and lots of filing and sanding. It still needs to be smoothed out a bit more tonight. Then it all goes back together. and then apart again a few more times. And finally when everything is in place and working 100%. Thats when i will start painting.
*
Here are some Photo's for you guys:*









*Had to speed up the Drill press a little.I was running on the lowest speed.This is just showing how you change speeds on a real drill press:*


*
And Back to Work. You can only imagine how much work it is taking a Piece of steel and making everything from scratch with just minor hand tools.It takes allot of time ,but at the end i guess you could say its a truly hand crafted PC. Damn what i would do for a Laser cutter and small Milling machine home . Sponsors? Lol just kidding. anyway back to work*

















*As you can see its getting Dark out so time to move inside and keep on sanding everything even and smooth. Here is the Current State of the Mass Effect build as of right now!*





*
What i actually got accomplished in those photos :*

*.. Rough cut the whole for the PSU wires to go through.
.. Made some of the other holes a little bigger for the wires to go through (They were a bit to small) .
.. Made new Holes for the top and Bottom Fan wires to run neatly and hidden.
.. Most wires will be coming from under the motherboard so opened them up maby 1 cm.
.. Drilled all the wholes where i will be applying Rivets to reassemble the build when complete.
.. Made new holes for mounting the new Modified Drive Bays .
.. Also made new holes for the Reservoir Mounts (I will still be Notching these when i get to my buddies and can use the Bridgeport.to make them adjustable.)
.. Filed and shaped the metal till my hands were ready to bleed.
.. Next i used a DA sander and sanded everything smooth with a 220 Grit sand paper.(I want to keep the back plate roughed up so the self etching primer will stick very good when it comes time to paint.*

*Probably forgetting something. But as you can see something so little takes allot of work if you want the end results to be a very clean looking build.This build will go back together and Apart many more times Just this week before everything is good.*

*New Parts i had to order to get things Moving:*

*This Build is Completely Liquid cooled by dual Loops all EK, Primochill and Mayhem's but sometimes it is impossible to not use other adapters to make things work.So this is where i had no choice but to use other products not made by my sponsors. (I am sure they understand ) So 99.9% of this build is cooled by EK ,Pimochill and Mayhem's and if i had it my way it would be 100% but we can only do what we can do.*

*2 of these adapters to move my pumps down a little.*



*3 of these so i could get to the fittings underneath coming through the Pass through's
*


*1 of these Blocks to make the angle from the bottom Rad heading up to the top pass through nice and clean.
*


*4 of these Low profile 90 degree elbows because the ones i had were to tall to work.
*


Just those few fittings plus shipping was close to another 100 bucks ! So when people think sponsorship mean's is about getting a free build they are crazy.I spens a $100. couple days and i also have a fortune into this build.But don't get me wrong the build would not be possible without my Sponsors.But i am doing it not for the free stuff but for the ability to Show off the companies i love and use regardless if they sponsor me or not.Every Sponsor i have are Companies i Highly recommend and have before this build and will after this build.
*
I also ordered some other stuff Last night for the build.*

*1 sheet. Another 24" x 24" of 3M Di-noc
*


*100 feet of the White Para-cord i forgot in my last order because i though i still had some:*



*50 white and 50 Red 3mm LED's and some assorted resistors that i will be using to make somethings with:
*






*And some other small stuff*

*Also Have some stuff coming from my Sponsor Primochill / Tyler Industries Thank Guys!*

*6 Led plugs sorta like these that i used in Venom but they are from Primochill and not something they have for sale that i can see.*



*12 of there Ghost Barbs More then i need but this will ensure i have enough.*



*And also 12 black Clamps and they might be sending some other things also.*

Plus another great thing is my Birthday is in 2 days and i always wanted to Make High Quality stickers and Vinyl Decals. So i needed a really good printer for it.My wife bought and came home with both a Really nice Laser printer and really nice Inkjet printer from a Family member that bought them recently and never used them. I have been wanting to get this equipments for a long long time because in the long run it will save me a fortune on my Mods.

*Anyway here they are:*

*The Laser Printer HP2025: (This on prints incredibly high quality)*



*And the Inkjet which Canon from the Sticker making threads i read is one of the best Inkjets for making Stickers and Decals:*





*Also another small update i would like to show.I spent about an hour Polishing up the front Face plate i made for my Pump cage from aluminum. (it came out very nice)*



*More UPDATES Soon! Keep Watching!*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is an update guys just showing the State of the Mass Effect Build at this moment. Many don't realize when Modding the build comes apart and back together many many times.I figured i would show it this time.*
> This is just to make some small changes to the backing plate for the PSU and some other things that needed adjusting. And this was all done Old School! No laser cutters here. Just Dremels,Rotozip and lots of filing and sanding. It still needs to be smoothed out a bit more tonight. Then it all goes back together. and then apart again a few more times. And finally when everything is in place and working 100%. Thats when i will start painting.
> *
> Here are some Photo's for you guys:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Had to speed up the Drill press a little.I was running on the lowest speed.This is just showing how you change speeds on a real drill press:*
> 
> *
> And Back to Work. You can only imagine how much work it is taking a Piece of steel and making everything from scratch with just minor hand tools.It takes allot of time ,but at the end i guess you could say its a truly hand crafted PC. Damn what i would do for a Laser cutter and small Milling machine home . Sponsors? Lol just kidding. anyway back to work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As you can see its getting Dark out so time to move inside and keep on sanding everything even and smooth. Here is the Current State of the Mass Effect build as of right now!*
> 
> 
> *
> What i actually got accomplished in those photos :*
> *.. Rough cut the whole for the PSU wires to go through.
> .. Made some of the other holes a little bigger for the wires to go through (They were a bit to small) .
> .. Made new Holes for the top and Bottom Fan wires to run neatly and hidden.
> .. Most wires will be coming from under the motherboard so opened them up maby 1 cm.
> .. Drilled all the wholes where i will be applying Rivets to reassemble the build when complete.
> .. Made new holes for mounting the new Modified Drive Bays .
> .. Also made new holes for the Reservoir Mounts (I will still be Notching these when i get to my buddies and can use the Bridgeport.to make them adjustable.)
> .. Filed and shaped the metal till my hands were ready to bleed.
> .. Next i used a DA sander and sanded everything smooth with a 220 Grit sand paper.(I want to keep the back plate roughed up so the self etching primer will stick very good when it comes time to paint.*
> *Probably forgetting something. But as you can see something so little takes allot of work if you want the end results to be a very clean looking build.This build will go back together and Apart many more times Just this week before everything is good.*
> *New Parts i had to order to get things Moving:*
> *This Build is Completely Liquid cooled by dual Loops all EK, Primochill and Mayhem's but sometimes it is impossible to not use other adapters to make things work.So this is where i had no choice but to use other products not made by my sponsors. (I am sure they understand ) So 99.9% of this build is cooled by EK ,Pimochill and Mayhem's and if i had it my way it would be 100% but we can only do what we can do.*
> *2 of these adapters to move my pumps down a little.*
> 
> *3 of these so i could get to the fittings underneath coming through the Pass through's
> *
> 
> *1 of these Blocks to make the angle from the bottom Rad heading up to the top pass through nice and clean.
> *
> 
> *4 of these Low profile 90 degree elbows because the ones i had were to tall to work.
> *
> 
> Just those few fittings plus shipping was close to another 100 bucks ! So when people think sponsorship mean's is about getting a free build they are crazy.I spens a $100. couple days and i also have a fortune into this build.But don't get me wrong the build would not be possible without my Sponsors.But i am doing it not for the free stuff but for the ability to Show off the companies i love and use regardless if they sponsor me or not.Every Sponsor i have are Companies i Highly recommend and have before this build and will after this build.
> *
> I also ordered some other stuff Last night for the build.*
> *1 sheet. Another 24" x 24" of 3M Di-noc
> *
> 
> *100 feet of the White Para-cord i forgot in my last order because i though i still had some:*
> 
> *50 white and 50 Red 3mm LED's and some assorted resistors that i will be using to make somethings with:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *And some other small stuff*
> *Also Have some stuff coming from my Sponsor Primochill / Tyler Industries Thank Guys!*
> *6 Led plugs sorta like these that i used in Venom but they are from Primochill and not something they have for sale that i can see.*
> 
> *12 of there Ghost Barbs More then i need but this will ensure i have enough.*
> 
> 
> *And also 12 black Clamps and they might be sending some other things also.*
> Plus another great thing is my Birthday is in 2 days and i always wanted to Make High Quality stickers and Vinyl Decals. So i needed a really good printer for it.My wife bought and came home with both a Really nice Laser printer and really nice Inkjet printer from a Family member that bought them recently and never used them. I have been wanting to get this equipments for a long long time because in the long run it will save me a fortune on my Mods.
> *Anyway here they are:*
> *The Laser Printer HP2025: (This on prints incredibly high quality)*
> 
> *And the Inkjet which Canon from the Sticker making threads i read is one of the best Inkjets for making Stickers and Decals:*
> 
> 
> *Also another small update i would like to show.I spent about an hour Polishing up the front Face plate i made for my Pump cage from aluminum. (it came out very nice)*
> 
> *More UPDATES Soon! Keep Watching!*
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


That looks sexyyy


----------



## mybadomen

If you mean Sexy as in Naked yeah i guess it looks sexy in that update


----------



## selluminis

Just amazing!


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> If you mean Sexy as in Naked yeah i guess it looks sexy in that update


It is xD. I would totally buy this if they mass produced it. But a las to much love and care went into it to ever make it as good.


----------



## Colonel Zay

Did you order the LEDs from PPCs as well?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Zay*
> 
> Did you order the LEDs from PPCs as well?


I personally order mine from DigiKey since they have a huge selection and cost practically nothing.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phillyd

more awesome work mybadomen









you get me excited whenever i see an update


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I personally order mine from DigiKey since they have a huge selection and cost practically nothing.
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Nah i ordered the loose LED's from Ebay really cheap. (I have bought them before and love them)

And the ones for my water Blocks are Sponsored straight from EK already wired for the blocks.

And the G1/4 Clear Plugs i have coming are already wired and have LED's installed and they are Sponsored from Primochill. But they don't sell them so not sure where they are from.Maby from there Reservoir kits they sell.


----------



## mybadomen

*Guys i really need your Help!*

I am trying to find an EK Clear Plexi top for my EK Nickel Dominator Ram Block. (I know EK sells them but it would take along time to get to me from there store itself)

Does anyone have maby a block for sale with a Plexi top that the nickel went bad on they want to sell?

Or maby Just the top itself is all i really need.

Or does anyone know of a place in the USA that sells the TOP.

I need this top Bad and i messed up and had EK send me the one for the 4 sticks of Ram. Mine is the regular EK block shown below.

Would highly appreciate any help with this.

*I also have a Wanted add in the Market place please comment there or PM me if you have one.*

If its a good deal i might be interested in just buying another whole Plexi block.
*
Here is the Block i have:*



*And the top i need is shown on this block:*



*Thanks guys and hoping someone has an answer.*
*
MybadOmen*


----------



## Vistaking

*I found this right here. Thought it would be nice for your build. Its $21.99 each from Performance-pcs.com http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=294&products_id=32974 has 3mm LED predrilled holes.*







or this







its for the RAM Dominator X4 for $ 16.99 EACH http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=294&products_id=32319


----------



## wermad

^^^ He needs the clear/plexi/acrylic top.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> *I found this right here. Thought it would be nice for your build. Its $21.99 each from Performance-pcs.com http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=294&products_id=32974 has 3mm LED predrilled holes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its for the RAM Dominator X4 for $ 16.99 EACH http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=294&products_id=32319


Yes the red one is the right block i need but i need it in clear.The other block you have shown is the x4 block that's the wrong one.I have a brand new one of those tops here now that i got on accident.

I don't have the x4 that's a totally different block as i just recently found out the hard way


----------



## Vistaking

I can't find any of the clear plexi RAM tops for the Dominator in the US. I've looked . I found the clear plexi RAM Dominator X4 block on ebay from hell-pc for $54.95 each

Added: Sorry by the time it submitted my post I didn't see that your requesting the regular dominator plexi top


----------



## Ace_finland

Hello,

They have it in the EK online store http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/top-plexi-ram-dominator.html

Can u get it from there? They have a shipping calculator there too to check what shipping would be. Just checked a random place in the usa and that ended up costing 26€ for 3 day express shipping and the part is in stock for 15€


----------



## Oberon

http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=153_121&products_id=1634

If you don't mind paying brokerage from Canada. Daz is a legend over here...

http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=153_121&products_id=1825

another option.

Hope I helped!


----------



## Vistaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace_finland*
> 
> Hello,
> They have it in the EK online store http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/top-plexi-ram-dominator.html
> Can u get it from there? They have a shipping calculator there too to check what shipping would be. Just checked a random place in the usa and that ended up costing 26€ for 3 day express shipping and the part is in stock for 15€


Yes and its $50 bucks translation from EUR to USD









@ Oberon

I think he just wants the top.


----------



## Draven

http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=153_121&products_id=1634


----------



## Vistaking

Draven,

Its going to cost him $69.95 this is including the $13.96 shipping charge from Canada to Boston. Which is more then what EK's website is. Thats just the top at EK's website that I posted .


----------



## Draven

yea but he doesn't want to get it from EK cuz he said it would take to long I was just trying to help.


----------



## Vistaking

Understandable. I tried looking for any United States PC store even on ebay and couldn't locate any of them. EK's is the cheapest I could locate. 3 days is pretty quick


----------



## TheJesus

MBO, you have a contact at EK, tell them to send it DHL overnight. It'll cost a fortune, but they are sponsoring you after all









Or, order from Daz and get expedited on Tuesday ($75).


----------



## Oberon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> Understandable. I tried looking for any United States PC store even on ebay and couldn't locate any of them. EK's is the cheapest I could locate. 3 days is pretty quick


wont cost more than EK, they charge brokerage of 25 bucks extra on top of VAT and shipping. get your facts straight.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> Understandable. I tried looking for any United States PC store even on ebay and couldn't locate any of them. EK's is the cheapest I could locate. 3 days is pretty quick
> 
> 
> 
> wont cost more than EK, they charge brokerage of 25 bucks extra on top of VAT and shipping. get your facts straight.
Click to expand...

this doesnt even make sense. get your grammar straight.


----------



## protzman

You guys are dumb, he knows they are in the ek store he said it would take to long to get to him from their online store, read his post guysssss!!!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> You guys are dumb, he knows they are in the ek store he said it would take to long to get to him from their online store, read his post guysssss!!!


chill dude...


----------



## Draven

Dang it I forgot Daz from Dazmode.com won't be back from europe till the 19th of April, his dad had a stroke so Daz went home to visit with him.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Guys i really need your Help!*
> I am trying to find an EK Clear Plexi top for my EK Nickel Dominator Ram Block. (I know EK sells them but it would take along time to get to me from there store itself)
> Does anyone have maby a block for sale with a Plexi top that the nickel went bad on they want to sell?
> Or maby Just the top itself is all i really need.
> Or does anyone know of a place in the USA that sells the TOP.
> I need this top Bad and i messed up and had EK send me the one for the 4 sticks of Ram. Mine is the regular EK block shown below.
> Would highly appreciate any help with this.
> *I also have a Wanted add in the Market place please comment there or PM me if you have one.*
> If its a good deal i might be interested in just buying another whole Plexi block.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Here is the Block i have:*
> 
> *And the top i need is shown on this block:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks guys and hoping someone has an answer.*
> *
> MybadOmen*


Errr... Those wouldn't be that hard to make, if you had Acrylic and a mill... I suppose EK would normally not be ok with this, but they are your sponsor, which means they like having their logo everywhere...

If only I still worked in a shop.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> *I found this right here. Thought it would be nice for your build. Its $21.99 each from Performance-pcs.com http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=294&products_id=32974 has 3mm LED predrilled holes.*


Also, this same site has the whole clear/copper block for 45, but I couldn't get an estimate on shipping. They also have the nickel block but it appears to be out of stock.


----------



## X-Nine

MOAR updates! I want this sucker finished by tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















I kid, but you're doing a LOT of great work here! Love it!


----------



## Lost Prophet

Those red fans look tasty


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> MOAR updates! I want this sucker finished by tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, but you're doing a LOT of great work here! Love it!


Lol doing my best but every time i have to reorder the tiniest part it holds me up.And if i posted all the updates i do daily it would make the thread a mess.I have so many pictures its unbelievable ,but i am trying to post the updates kinda complete.

Maby you guys can help me decide on something. I have both the Fatal1ty Pro p67 and the Fatal1ty Pro Z68. They both perform pretty much the same.The z68 a tiny bit better.

*What i am trying to decide is on the color scheme which to use. I think i like the more red from the P67?

Opinion's?

Here they both are:
*
*P67
*


*Z68*


----------



## Ironman517

Personally, i like the looks of the Z68 more.


----------



## Flikka

Have to agree with Ironman, Z68 does it for me


----------



## Blizlake

Both are great, but have to agree with the 2 fine gentlemen above.


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*

*Very exciting day today !*

*A package i have been waiting for a long time now has arrived.This whole theme is counting on these items to push it over the top and the cooling is routed the way it is for this reason.*

First i would like to start by showing the story that made me want this person as a Sponsor and involved with this build.This story is very inspiring and and when i read it i knew i had to have him as a Sponsor.*All my Sponsors as i said before are companies that i Love and totally believe in or i would not promote their products.*Well there is no question i promote Mayhem's products and highly recommend them. (Just be sure you know what you are ordering because allot of his coolants are for show only such as the Aurora Product line.)

*Anyway enough of me Flapping here is Mayhem's Story and its a very inspiring and Amazing story. I guess it could be called a from Rags to Riches story:
*

*And a link to his Store: http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop/en/*

*Meet Michael (aka) Mayhem,*

" Mayhems (formally known as Mayhems Dye) started back in early 2009 by total accident. Michael (aka Mayhem) part owner of Mayhems was fed up of buying in dyes that were supposed to be made for water cooling yet would only last a few weeks at best are were never as strong or as good as described. After trying out many versions of dye made for liquid cooling Michael decided to make his own. Michael initially invested﻿ £5.00 on dyes.

His first steps were good but not good enough so after more research and playing around he started to perfect﻿ his process and eventually produced some of the strongest water cooling dyes ever to hit the market place. These dyes not only looked good but they worked for long time in the Pc liquid cooling systems he tested them on and now are a re·nowned product and favoured by the modding community worldwide. Mayhems Dye was born.

Next Michael took a look at the fluid market and thought once again that all the products on the market just seem to be gimmicky hyped up cooling fluids that never seems to work as advertised. After several failures at trying to produce the same sort of fluids Michael finally found success in his X1 formula. Not only did the liquid look much better than anything else on the market its thermal performance blew every other product out of the water literally.

As Mayhems Dyes grew Michael knew he could not handle all the work load himself and invited Steve Verity (former owner of Themochill and www.over-clock.co.uk) to come see some of his products he was developing (Aurora). Steve saw the potential in the new products and has known Michael for a very long time. They both came together and re launched "Mayhems" on Nov 2011 with a new name and new web site.

In Nov 2011 the new web site (www.mayhems.co.uk) was launched and at the same time mayhems Aurora & Pastel range of fluids was pushed into the face of modders worldwide. The take up of all the whole range of products Mayhems has created has literally changed the face of liquid cooling for ever and is helping change the way people see liquid cooling.

In the very short time Mayhems has been around it has grown in size and now can produce over 800 Ltrs of cooling fluids a day (this is soon due to double up). These fluids are all built from the ground up and are all made in the UK which is something Mayhems is very proud off.

Mayhems now has two offices and a warehouse and a product development centre and all so has several people working for them. They employ a colorist, a chemist and several labours to help with the making of the fluids. The testing of the fluids is second to none and there development of new ideas is just a force to be reckoned with.

Michael said in 2009 on a forum to Tiny Tom Logan of OC3D "I will change the water-cooling forever." and he still stands by that statement to date. "

*Hope you enjoyed the story where you can see he started out just like allot of us.He had an idea and he did something no one else on the market was doing and created the Incredible product line they have now.*

*Here is what Mayhem sent for the "Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 Build" :*



*x2 bottles 250 ml Concentrate bottles of Mayhem's Pastel - Light Red*

*Link to Mayhem's Light Red:* http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop/en/mayhem-s-pastel/36-mayhem-s-pastel-light-red-609224350924.html





*x2 bottles 250 ml Concentrate bottles of Mayhem's Pastel - Ice White*

*Link to Mayhem's Ice White:* http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop/en/mayhem-s-pastel/35-mayhem-s-pastel-ice-white-609224350917.html





*X2 10 ml Bottles of Mayhem's Red Dye*

*Link to Mayhem's Red Dye :* http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop/en/mayhem-s-dye/26-10ml-mayhems-dye-red.html




*
"The Red Dye is needed to make the correct color Red to match the Mass Effect Theme i am doing"*



*So Huge Thanks to Mayhem's for there help Sponsoring Me and the the Mass Effect 3 -NZXT Switch 810 Build!*

*
More Updates Shortly !*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Oberon

oooo sexy dye.


----------



## PCModderMike

Oh my, how nice!







Guess I missed the part where Mayhem's was a sponsor too, awesome.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *UPDATE!*
> (Just be sure you know what you are ordering because allot of his coolants are for show only such as the Aurora Product line.)


So the Aurora product line isn't a good choice and you would more highly recommend the pastels?
Just asking because I like both, and don't know which to choose.


----------



## wermad

Woot woot, Mayhems power


----------



## Lost Prophet

Yeah the Z68 looks better


----------



## GoodInk

Please tell me the light red looks like it does in the glass! And is all that needed to make a really red?


----------



## DirectOverkill

MAYHEM FTW


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flikka*
> 
> Have to agree with Ironman, Z68 does it for me


Yeah i like the Z68 board better also i am referring to color Scheme only .But i think you guys are right once i add the red and white coolant it will even the color our perfect inside. Which there is going to be allot of coolant in this build. Just a shame about this damn Ram block top.Its messing everything up and was my fault for asking for the wrong one


----------



## X-Nine

Why not go with the Asrock Fatality board? It's 2011. And sexy.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Why not go with the Asrock Fatality board? It's 2011. And sexy.




hells yeah


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Why not go with the Asrock Fatality board? It's 2011. And sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hells yeah
Click to expand...

ROFL. That case is SO stacked. Looks like a killer setup!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> ROFL. That case is SO stacked. Looks like a killer setup!


it is a beast. I highly recommend it


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Coming along great Omen!


----------



## evoll88

Yeah that fatality z68 will look sweet in your build,are you gonna go with the 1000w fatality psu to match the M.B.??


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Yeah that fatality z68 will look sweet in your build,are you gonna go with the 1000w fatality psu to match the M.B.??


I have 2 Fatal1ty Boards sitting here and an i5 that does 5Ghz Stable and benches at 5.2 and an I7-2700k that does 5ghz 24/7 and benches @ 5.3 Ghz . Yeah i would love the 2011 but this build has cost enough as it is so far.

The i7-2700k and 2 overclocked 6970's that will be plenty for this build.

Next build perhaps unless AsRock ever answers a damn email from there customers and die hard AsRock fan! I cant believe the couldnt even give a reply saying hi or anything.

But yeah there is actually a new Fatality 2011 called the Champion that is damn sweet!



*Hear me AsRock ! This board belongs in this build !*


----------



## evoll88

Thats awesome you have 2 great M.B.'s to choose from and either 1 will be sweet with your build:thumb:


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Thats awesome you have 2 great M.B.'s to choose from and either 1 will be sweet with your build:thumb:


Yeah i Love them both. Might get rid of the P67 though and some other stuff to raise some cash. This build is busting me







Sponsored don't mean free allot of people don't realize that.I get PM's all the time about it.


----------



## Blizlake

Honestly speaking man, when I emailed Asrock asking 'bout mITX boards it took like 3-4 weeks to get an answer. Guess they had to find someone to translate it







Their RMA is awesome though.
But aye, that Champion board is awesome. My buddy is actually going to get it with a 3930k, damn I'm jelly


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I have 2 Fatal1ty Boards sitting here and an i5 that does 5Ghz Stable and benches at 5.2 and an I7-2700k that does 5ghz 24/7 and benches @ 5.3 Ghz . Yeah i would love the 2011 but this build has cost enough as it is so far.
> The i7-2700k and 2 overclocked 6970's that will be plenty for this build.
> Next build perhaps unless AsRock ever answers a damn email from there customers and die hard AsRock fan! I cant believe the couldnt even give a reply saying hi or anything.
> But yeah there is actually a new Fatality 2011 called the Champion that is damn sweet!
> 
> *Hear me AsRock ! This board belongs in this build !*


Don't hold your breath on a reply from asrock. That is what made me hesitate with ordering this board from the get go. But, then I found out that ASUS, supposedly the best, has just as bad support, I figured what the hell.

That 2011 board is bad ass.

As for your boards, i am partial with the z68 as that is what I am running. The big thing I noticed with the p67 is it has a lot more red. I think, overall, the z68 is more balanced with it's color scheme and will be a better overall fit to any system that is going with a red/black/white type color scheme.

I know you will make it work no matter which board you choose.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mybadomen

*OMG, I am 40 years old now as of a few hours ago! Holy #$%@ I was just 15 yesterday it seems! And i feel or act no where near that age.*

*Ha ha at least i have a young wife though. I'm not stupid







*

*Anyway Happy 40th to me and back to work.*

































































































































*I want an NZXT Tattoo for my birthday! Hear me NZXT







*

*
OMG " 40 "*

*
OH yeah Shame on you OCN for not having a Birthday Smiley









Just kidding Glad to Celebrate 40 here on my Home forum Overclock.net !!! Hopefully we will be doing this again in another 40







*

*Also when my Grandchildren ask what i was doing when i hit 40 i can tell them i was building an Awesome Mass Effect 3 -NZXT Switch 810 with a bunch of wonderful companies that believed in me enough to Sponsor my work. and a whole world of people that also shared the moment with me. And if you are reading this right now. I am speaking of you!

Be Lost without you guys so stick around.
*

*Take care all from your OLD Friend,

MybadOmen*


----------



## Blizlake

lol congrats gramps!








Happy birthday mate, 40 ain't that bad... Or that's what they say, I wouldn't know as I'm 18


----------



## killakris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> lol congrats gramps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday mate, 40 ain't that bad... Or that's what they say, I wouldn't know as I'm 18


in the same boat, 19.

Happy birthday man, really looking forwards the the rest of the build, im learning a lot from it


----------



## CiBi

I cant believe I only just found out about this!
Awesome work, loved your Venom build, subbed!

EDIT:// and of course a happy birthday


----------



## Oberon

twice my age, literally. Happy birthday dude!

BTW is this what you wanted?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/EKWB-EK-RAM-Dominator-Memory-Water-Block-RED-Nickel-3831109856062-/380392458175?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58912847bf#ht_4435wt_1396


----------



## wermad

Happy B-day MBO!!!!


----------



## Agoriaz

Happy birthday MBO!


----------



## BlazinJoker

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## mironccr345

Happy birthday bro!!!!


----------



## miniterror

happy bday bro,
enjoy youre day and dont touch anything to build
besides building cocktails^^


----------



## DirectOverkill

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> twice my age, literally. Happy birthday dude!
> BTW is this what you wanted?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/EKWB-EK-RAM-Dominator-Memory-Water-Block-RED-Nickel-3831109856062-/380392458175?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58912847bf#ht_4435wt_1396


Yes but i need it in Clear to match everything else i just bought. see here is a sneak peek:





I think EK might be taking care of it for me but i hate to ask for anything as they gave me allot.


----------



## Draven

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!*

Have a great day man lol


----------



## TheNr24

Whoa, 40??







you're almost halfway in life
















I'll have a







in your honor!
















*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MYBADOMEN*









click it ->



















<- click it


----------



## selluminis

Happy birthday buddy.


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## Shiromar

Happy Birthday dude! Build's looking amazing so far!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


----------



## Oberon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yes but i need it in Clear to match everything else i just bought. see here is a sneak peek:
> 
> 
> I think EK might be taking care of it for me but i hate to ask for anything as they gave me allot.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14181/ex-blc-970/EK_Corsair_Dominator_Series_X4_Ram_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_White_Acetal_Replacement_Top_TOP_Acetal_-_RAM_Dominator_X4_White.html

This may be what your looking for!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14181/ex-blc-970/EK_Corsair_Dominator_Series_X4_Ram_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_White_Acetal_Replacement_Top_TOP_Acetal_-_RAM_Dominator_X4_White.html
> This may be what your looking for!


Nope that's for the X4 i have the normal one. and that white not clear.

Thanks for trying though

*And Thank You wermad !*


----------



## Colonel Zay

Happy Birthday Man


----------



## mybadomen

*"UPDATE!"*

*Yup my Birthday and i am giving you guys the present of an Update








*



*If you guys have been following this thread you realize i am running a dual loop system sorta setup the way Venom was with the reservoirs Being used the same way.So in total technically this build will have 4 Reservoirs. I EK dual bay dual loop Spin Res. Basically the actual Reservoir and fill point. Then there are 2 10" Reservoirs just to hold more coolant in the system and both being bottom fed straight from the Pumps.The spin res is right above the pumps as the main Res. So the Pumps will never run dry.I am not debating this setup i researched it and used the same setup in Venom and got great results. So this is the way the cooling in the Mass Effect 3 build is going.
*

*But the Major Part of this whole build and nightmare was to get the Cooling lines to run through the top of the case with 6 140mm Fans in Push / Pull and an EK XTC 420 up there also.But heres where it gets really tricky. I want windows in the side of the top cover showing the tubing which will be flowing with Mayhem's Pastel Ice White on one side and Mayhem's Pastel red Mixed with Red dye on the other side.Sounds simple but if you actually look at the case and the top and realize there are 2 loops it is extremely difficult to pull off. Also it has taken so many hours of planning and so many fittings i had to buy that wouldn't work, not to mention the actual time put into doing it.

Lets Just simply Say it was a Pain in the AZZ.*

*But on my birthday after a long night of planning and executing a plan I FINALLY PULLED IT OFF!

The windows aren't cut in the side of the top cover yet because i am debating on sending it out for Laser cutting because one little slip and that's it .All that work will be trash.

Here are some Photo's of what i have been doing and at the moment it just looks Like a stock Switch 810 on top.You would never know all the work that's actually done inside.*

*Here we go :*

*First i will show you guys the New EK HF Supreme Nickel bracket i got.atahe Ram block will hopefully be matching i am trying my hardes to get a top for it.*







*I got the new Low Profile elbows and it worked like a charm.Just the right Height :*





*Also got some Extensions so i can actually get to the compression unions underneath.*











*Ok so now i know for sure i can clear the top of the Cover and get to the compression unions to hook everything up.So now time to start modding the Cover itself. Fun fun. "Oh yeah i got to use my Blade of Lost fingers again to do this Job"*





















*Here is the top on and you would never even know what was under there. Also i have some other shots of stuff i am working on also.:*



















*
Well that's all for now! More Updates Shorty so keep checking back! Or subscribe to the thread to get notified of updates!

Hope you are enjoying it so far!
*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Zay*
> 
> Happy Birthday Man


*Omg i want it !*


----------



## Vistaking

*Build is coming along nicely. Well done bro. By the way HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## PCModderMike

Awesome update! Working on your birthday, true dedication! Hope you had a good one though, keep those pics coming!!


----------



## phillyd

Happy Birthday MBO!!

im so glad to see some assembly and some visible progress, you have put so much, you will win MOTM, and probably MOTY


----------



## ironsurvivor

Happy birthday MBO


----------



## wermad

Take the day off mate. I'm sure all of us can do without your DaVinci skills for a day. Enjoy and have fun on your b-day


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Take the day off mate. I'm sure all of us can do without your DaVinci skills for a day. Enjoy and have fun on your b-day


Really just want to get some Major Progress done.I start working and living at a resort in New Hampshire on May first. I will still be running back and forth and bringing the build back and forth with me .But before that happens i want everything done to at least just working on the theme at that time. Best present i could ever have is to find that Dam EK top i need for my Ram Block and to make some good Progress by morning.

So it will be an all righter i think but should have allot done. Funny part is a build ,builds for my cousins in a few hours.Lol but they are just simple builds.Not something this crazy.. My goal with this build was to Mod every part i can without going over the deadline.When i set a deadline and say it will be done.Then it will be









Thank for thinking of me though. And damn mail again today.said it was on time for delivery all day today for today.It never showed so now 1 lose another day because tomorrows Sunday !

Take Care guys .I am going to eat a Piece of cake though.The wife and kids got me 1.

Lol it had one candle because 40 candles are to dangerous.

lol Take care guys! Might be forced to break anyway.Think i need to borrow the Bridgeport tomorrow to fix something.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol it had one candle because 40 candles are to dangerous.


haha you are hilarious. +1
have a good birthday!


----------



## mx3orange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol it had one candle because 40 candles are to dangerous.


says the one who takes the guards off his tools









Great progress on this build man


----------



## Kaged

Happy Birthday Bado! Build is looking amazing as well


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Take Care guys .I am going to eat a Piece of cake though.The wife and kids got me 1.
> Lol it had one candle because 40 candles are to dangerous.


Epic!


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*

*First i want to give big Thanks to EKWB , Primochill and Mayhem's for Sponsoring the Liquid cooling Setup for this build.*

  

*Ok guys here is an update i did at around 3 am totally exhausted in my kitchen on the night of my Birthday.I am no pro at it but i decided to make my first video of me actually speaking and talking about the build.*

*This Update will Consist of Radiator Flushing and a video of me Talking about the Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Mods.

Ok Radiator Flushing Time!. I have to have the tubing in this build stay clear. I am taking every precaution i can to achieve that.As you should know from my Sponsor List i will be running Mayhem's Pastel's and Primochill's Clear PRO LRT Tubing.
*
*My plan of attack to avoid clouding at all costs is*.

*1 Heating 5% acidity Distilled Vinegar up on the stove. (NOT TO HOT!) just heating it to a bit hot but not a boil.

2 adding the vinegar to the Rad's and Shaking the hell out of them and then i will let them sit 15 Minutes and then Dump them dump it out.

3 Next i fill the Rad with distilled Water and shake it and dump at least 3 times.

4 ok now to even make go an extra step i put distilled into the res and pump it straight into a bucket (To make sure all the Vinegar is out)

5 Yup still more steps. Now i set the loop up Res-Pump-Rad-Res i will let this circulate and dump it every maby 6 hours while i am working on other stuff.

6 I will have gone through 3 Gallons of distilled at least on EACH Radiator before i am through. OVERKILL? i hope so because if anything goes wrong ,it will be hell changing the tubing out.

This is the best Method i have found for flushing new rads plush i over killed it a bit on the distilled flushing.But like i said i don't want any problems.The second reason i am using this method is this is the method i cleared up the last tubing issue i had that i thought was bad tubing.But apparently it wasn't because the tubing was still clear after 4 weeks using this method. Any way this is not meant to be a guide.This is just what i am doing and what i found to be best in my opinion.If you want to use it as a guide then go right ahead but i am not in the mood to debate flushing methods in the build Log. Although if any questions or debates on the way i am doing it then just PM me and we can discuss it









Here we go:

Distilled White Vinegar 5% acidity or lower. (I heard Malt distilled is the best but regular distilled does fine also)*



*Big Rads Big Bottle!*


*
Here you can see me getting ready to heat it and pour it into the Radiator. (Not boiling,Just a bit hot)*



*Fill it.*



*Cap it.*



*And Shake Rattle and roll







(Sorry no pictures of me shaking it.Everyone was sleeping)*

*EDIT: My son Owen today took pictures of my shaking the 420 , So here it is: (My son Owen is 8 and has many disabilities so please respect the photo he is proud of it!







)*



*Also i would like to add the Vinegar came out Blue when i dumped it into the toilet so there was definitely something going on and a good flush i highly recommend. Sorry no Photo of that either but i will try and remember to add one when i do the XTC 420.
*

*EDIT: Ok i just finished doing the Vinegar and Distilled water Flush to the XTC420 (this could be any rad at all brand is not specific) And i remembered to take Photos of what comes out of the rads after the Vinegar flush.

Ok here is my Toilet bowl before dumping the Vinegar flush from the brand new radiator:

Nice and clean:*



*And this is why i do A Vinegar Flush. This is me dumping the warm Vinegar from the Rad after shaking it and letting it sit 15 minutes:*


*
Obviously i did the same Shake rattle and roll with distilled before thinking of starting what you see next!*

*And here is the Distilled i will be using for flushing. (Going to try and get the best distilled i can in the area for the final loop though)*



*Ok and here is the first flush to get most of the leftover Vinegar out before looping it. I used a whole gallon for this part so actually total amount of distilled to flush will be 6 gallons on this build!*





*And Finally i Looped it and now will drain the water every 6 hours or so till the 2 gallons are gone! (Oh yeah i have a white wheel to replace the Blue on in the Spins Res.Thanks to Ek and also EK led kits for all blocks.*





*EDIT: Figured i would show you guys what i have running now .Both rads on on the Distilled flush Routine now to save some time.Imagine i need to fit all this cooling plus 2 10" Tube reservoirs and all my Water blocks in a Switch 810







I will get in there one way or another .

Both Radiators the EK XTC420 & EK XTC 280 going through a distilled water flush routine i mentioned above:*







*"Ok now please don't Laugh". This is my first attempt of using Video to explain what i am doing with the build.

Oh boy here it is .Please be easy on me. Also if you listen good you will learn allot about the Plans of the build.*

*And here is the Video:*

*MybadOmen explaining a Little about Mass Effect 3 Build. (Or trying at least )*




*
Take Care MybadOmen and as always more updates Shortly:*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## TheJesus

Just a quick reply, the best distilled comes from Walmart... Martinm20 or whatever his name is, did a comparison of a bunch. Walmart had the cheapest and the best. But then again, it's all the same once it's in the loop or gets dust in it.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Shabazz

Okay, it's been 11 _WHOLE_ minutes and I'm still waiting to see this.


----------



## mybadomen

*Just so you guys don't wait to long it says 50 minutes more to go. Lol it is now Eastern Time 3:43 am*

*Oh yeah i haven't even seen it. Figured if i did i wouldn't post it.. I wanted it to be as real as it gets and this is it .Me in my Kitchen around 3 am doing what i do every night.*


----------



## Blizlake

In a car, driving on a boring road atm. I'll hook my phone up to my car's speakers and listen at you talking about the build


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Just a quick reply, the best distilled comes from Walmart... Martinm20 or whatever his name is, did a comparison of a bunch. *Walmart had the cheapest and the best*. But then again, it's all the same once it's in the loop or gets dust in it.
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Damn skippy


----------



## TheNr24

Hmm, honestly, how stupid is it that radiators are not ready to use the moment you buy them, that you have to go trough a process like this yourself!? This could be so easily and relatively cheaply done by them on a bigger, industrial scale. /rant

Oh and keep the video! But next time, please hold your camera horizontally, that makes a huge difference! And always make sure you have sufficient lighting.

Good job overall!


----------



## 5prout

I vote for making the video part of the updates! Thanks for making it


----------



## Caruban

The video is awesome! I say it's a worthy update.

It sounds like you were dog tired when you made that video.


----------



## mybadomen

*Yeah it was like 3 am.Lol and i wasnt feeling that great.It kinda sounds like my nose was pinched off.Lol. But i did watch the video this morning and i think its definitely worth keeping. I will be getting better at it and start using out video Camera later on. As many of you know Bill Owen was a huge inspiration to me and i am trying to follow in his footsteps. And to be able to do that i am going to have to make video's. Bill shared all his work and his tricks with all us Modders to help us improve and actually see what he was doing.Thats what makes him so Inspiring. (Well part of what make him so great) He also helps others in many many ways.If you dont know Bill Owen i highly Recommend you look him up either at Mnpctech.com or even on YouTube. To see the stuff he does.

Also i will be making that Post an official Update after writing it a little.and Will be including the video.

Also i have been talking a little about someone joining in to help out on the Build That i have been a Huge Fan of his talents and what he does.I will be adding that update Today.I am very Excited and many of you guys might know this person also.I dont want to Spoin it in this Post but Stay tuned because i now have his Banner and a little write up from him so i am putting it together and adding the Update. Like i just Mentioned i am a HUGE fan of this Kids work!

Take Care and guys that missed the Video you might want to take a look its a few posts back and will be added to the Index shortly.

MybadOmen

*


----------



## selluminis

That video was awesome.

Got my build log updated too.


----------



## Big Shabazz

In the video you mention putting different stickers to replace the NZKT ones on the fans, what if you made little N7 logos or something to put on there?


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*
*Ok guys to me this Update is Huge because i am a Huge Fan of this Kids work!!*

*
So Please Welcome Andrew Cook (aka) DaFrontlineTrooper to the Mass Effect 3 - Switch 810 Mod.*
*He will Be building and Sponsoring a Mass Effect 3 Assault Rifle Prop for the Build.*


*And i have been a Huge Fan for a long time.He is a very talented individual in the work that he does.Many of you Gamers Might already know of him.So lets get Moving on to him and what role he will Play in the Mass Effect Build!*

*Andrew Cook otherwise known as "DaFrontLineTrooper" is Amazing at build Stage Props such as Halo Weapons and Armor and many other Prop's and of course most recently the Mass Effect 3 Prop Weapons.

During my Halo days i was following him for a long time and always wanted to try and build one of his weapons because not only does he build them .He also shares his talents with the world and shows how to make your own.I could have attempted to make my own weapon but after thinking about it i thought to myself ."How Great would it be if i actually could talk to him and get him actually to come aboard the build and have him personally build the Weapon for it." Well to make a long story short i decided that's what i wanted to do,was try my hardest to get him involved.

My first email to Andrew was asking about buying a weapon from him and that's when we started talking and he actually was excited about the build and Offered to totally Sponsor the weapon.Even with his Crazy Schedule of working on 4 international Projects at the moment.

Here are some words from Andy (aka) "DaFrontLineTrooper" himself .

" Gidday everyone

My names Andrew Cook or internationally known as DaFrontlineTrooper
over the internet and within the Film Prop community.

I am a prop designer on the much anticipate Halo Fan Film : Halo The Fallen and am privileged to be helping out on this amazing Mass Effect 3 Build with MybadOmen and the other Sponsor's involved.

Hope this goes that little bit further with my little addition =)

Cheers Andy "

*

*Also you can Check out all his Amazing work here: http://www.youtube.com/user/DaFrontlineTrooper*
*
And here is a couple of His Videos. I highly Recommend you check out all his work! :*









*Huge Thanks Andrew for coming on board to help make this Build even that much more Amazing when completed!
*

*Take Care and i am back to work.

MybadOmen

More updates to come very soon!*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> " Gidday everyone


I scared my roommate when I laughed so loud at this









His work looks amazing and I'm glad to see him coming aboard


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I scared my roommate when I laughed so loud at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His work looks amazing and I'm glad to see him coming aboard


Yeah he is extremely talented.I spend hours watching all the stuff he does. You should check out some of the Fan movies he does. Halo in the sand i believe is one that's really cool!

Also Imagine he makes everything! The Armor , Weapons and everything else himself!


----------



## BlazinJoker

How could this get any more epic? Haha, I'm definitely going to have to come over sometime Omen. Oh and Welcome aboard Andrew


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> How could this get any more epic? Haha, I'm definitely going to have to come over sometime Omen. Oh and Welcome aboard Andrew


Dude i am going to Display that gun on my wall when the build is all over and done with.I will never get rid of it. I honestly believe that kid is going huge places in life!


----------



## phillyd

Hey MyBadOmen, just started a list in the Case mods section to organize the builds by case type, both your builds are in it, be sure to add any you like!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1243834/case-mod-build-log-list-by-case


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey MyBadOmen, just started a list in the Case mods section to organize the builds by case type, both your builds are in it, be sure to add any you like!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1243834/case-mod-build-log-list-by-case


*You can add Requiem Revamp if you like : http://www.overclock.net/t/1104601/requiem-revamp-build-log*

*And Red October : http://www.overclock.net/t/854580/red-october-6-core-4-0-build*


----------



## crazyg0od33

subbed


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey MyBadOmen, just started a list in the Case mods section to organize the builds by case type, both your builds are in it, be sure to add any you like!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1243834/case-mod-build-log-list-by-case
> 
> 
> 
> *You can add Requiem Revamp if you like : http://www.overclock.net/t/1104601/requiem-revamp-build-log*
> 
> *And Red October : http://www.overclock.net/t/854580/red-october-6-core-4-0-build*
Click to expand...

added


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*

*Yup already another update.*

*I am at the point now i want this thing together to the point that i can get working on the Theme so i have been working overtime on it!*

*Ok what i did in this Update was stripped the whole build back down again because i finally have the Motherboard Plate the way i want it.I gave the back plate one last sanding with a DA sander and 220 grit sandpaper and then wiped everything down with 70% alcohol. Since this is Bare metal you have to use a special primer called etching primer if you want that pain to stick and not peel later:*

*Here is the stuff i will be using:

Most Important is the Coffee!*



*Here's the Etching Primer and Alcohol i used to clean and Prime the Metal.*


*
Since i liked how the Krylon Fusion came out so far i decided to use it again on the back Plate and 5.25 bays.

As you can see its good for Metal as well as Plastic:*





*Ok i fist started with a dusting coat of primer.Or others may call it a tack coat.What this is ,is a very light coat that you apply before actually laying the coats down .to actually make the primer stick better.

You can tell from the Photo hear its barely covering the Metal at this point:*



*After a few coats and letting the Primer dry i lightly sanded the primer being very careful of the edges and start spraying the Black.I sprayed the black the same way.A dusting coat followed by a bunch of lighter coats:*



*After about 5 lights coats here is the final result: (Almost forgot to mention.Whenever i use a spray can i always warm the paint in the sink by letting the can sit in water roughly 70-75 F )
*


*
Next i started on the Modded 5.25 bays by doing the same as above: (Forgot photo of them finished it was getting dark out and was in a rush but you will see them soon enough anyway)

Here they are in Primer though:*



*Next i Put a few Rivets in the new back plate and brought it inside.Even though its fast dry paint i wont mess with it untill tomorrow to avoid scratching it more then i have to. ( Scratches always happen when building.Something always goes wrong where you have to redo something or add something)

Anyway here She sits waiting till Morning & at the same time i know the PSU and Pumps work because they are all running right now flushing the Rads to the point of overkill to avoid any tube clouding in this build. (At least every effort will have been taken to avoid it)*



Also where the Pumps,Rads and PSU are running right now. (I change the Distilled roughly every 6 hours)







*

Also not sure if you guys Missed it or not but i added many updates the last couple days so check the INDEX ,Some really cool stuff happened including the Introduction of the Newest Sponsor to the Build.*

*More Updates as soon as Possible Keep watching guys!

Take Care

MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## BlazinJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *UPDATE!*
> *After about 5 lights coats here is the final result: (Almost forgot to mention.Whenever i use a spray can i always warm the paint in the sink by letting the can sit in water roughly 70-75 F )
> *
> 
> *
> *


That black looks amazing!


----------



## Rowey

Looks good man, you planning on getting grommets for the motherboard tray?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Looks good man, you planning on getting grommets for the motherboard tray?


Something like that I am using the *U channel molding* like i used in Venom .I got it from



*U-Channel Molding: http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html*
*
Its great stuff! I got Sponsored some but will be grabbing some more of it.*
*
Just Like this :*



*Hope this helps.*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## mybadomen

Not an Official Update but just wanted to show you guys how she's coming along.



And all the cooling still flushing but close to ready to go in when the time comes:







And of Course it will be all clear tubing with 1 loop running Mayhem's Pastel Ice White
and the other loop running a mix of Mayhem's Pastel Light Red and Red Dye.

Inside is not completed just showing you what it is starting to look like.

Hope you enjoyed this little sneak peek and keep watching for next Update Shortly !

Take Care MybadOmen


----------



## BlazinJoker

I'm soo glad you went with the Carbon Fiber 3D film on the motherboard tray it looks awesome


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> I'm soo glad you went with the Carbon Fiber 3D film on the motherboard tray it looks awesome


Yeah i was struggling to decide on the color. and thanks.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yeah i was struggling to decide on the color. and thanks.


----------



## royalflush5

Looks like its coming along well, looks to be every bit as good as Venom


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> Looks like its coming along well, looks to be every bit as good as Venom


Oh god. i hope it ends up allot better then Venom was.


----------



## mybadomen

*Still desperately need an EK Clear Plexi Top for the Dominator Ram Block. Please let me know if you have one.Even a complete block with bad nickel i will buy if need be.

I need the regular Clear Plexi top. Not the x4 one.

This little block is pretty soon going to cause a huge hold up.

Thanks Guys*


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Still desperately need an EK Clear Plexi Top for the Dominator Ram Block. Please let me know if you have one.Even a complete block with bad nickel i will buy if need be.
> I need the regular Clear Plexi top. Not the x4 one.
> This little block is pretty soon going to cause a huge hold up.
> Thanks Guys*


Ek got back you on that one?

edit: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12451/ex-blc-867/EK_Corsair_Dominator_Series_Ram_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-RAM_Dominator_-_EN_Nickel.html


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ek got back you on that one?
> edit: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12451/ex-blc-867/EK_Corsair_Dominator_Series_Ram_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-RAM_Dominator_-_EN_Nickel.html


No and i already own that block i hate to spend all that cash for a 15 dollar top.Looking at 65 bucks after delivery for a Top that way.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> No and i already own that block i hate to spend all that cash for a 15 dollar top.Looking at 65 bucks after delivery for a Top that way.


I really don't see any other way of getting just the top unless its from EK. So you have a plexi/nickel one? Is it in another build of yours? I'm sure you wouldn't have any trouble selling your old one for a good price to recoup







(just sign to add value to it







)


----------



## mybadomen

Well so far the results of just distilled after flushing the rads the *Primochill Clear Red Pro LRT tubing still looks like new*. *So i just added about 2 feet of Clear Primochill Pro LRT* with flush number 3 on the large Rad.

Oh yeah i should also mention this is a Piece off the same tubing roll that i had for Venom that turned White.This is after tons of researching and testing different things going to hopefully prove its not the tubing that has the problem.I already successfully run a piece of this tubing clear in Venom when i was testing tubing for about a month straight. I do know for sure if i add Biocide with copper sulphate even 2 drops it will cloud the tubing within 2 days or less.But i already learned that the hard way and also learnedthe flux issue the hard way also on 2 different brand Rads.Neither EK. So this is testing from completely flushed with Vinegar and distilled water rads. If no issues here at least the tubing,Rads and Pumps will be good to go.Good part about Mayhem's Pastels are no Biocides or Kill coils are needed.

*Now we wait and see the results.*

*Day 1 :*





*Take care and will post results in a few days.*

*MyabdOmen*


----------



## btwalter

WAFM.... They have blood red tubing now? MUST HAVE!!!!!!! MUST HAVE!!!!!!


----------



## Oberon

I'm tempted to buy that block with other people willing to, just to get this build going... haha... if others are willing to chip in.


----------



## Dark Mantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Still desperately need an EK Clear Plexi Top for the Dominator Ram Block. Please let me know if you have one.Even a complete block with bad nickel i will buy if need be.
> I need the regular Clear Plexi top. Not the x4 one.
> This little block is pretty soon going to cause a huge hold up.
> Thanks Guys*


If it is only the clear plexi top that you require can you not fabricate one yourself as normally they are not very involved and the hardest part is usually the 1/4" tapped holes.


----------



## btwalter

hang on. I think someone was actually selling one by my house a little while ago. Let me see if their ad is still up.

Damn, It's the Bitspower ram block that they have.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=19802243&cat=&lpid=&search=Water%20block


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> I'm tempted to buy that block with other people willing to, just to get this build going... haha... if others are willing to chip in.


ill chip in $5


----------



## mybadomen

Lol thanks guys but it wasn't a money issue.It was just locating one that was the issue. But one is now on the way Sponsored from EK also. I just wanted to try and find it myself rather then ask for something.

So thank you EK for all your Support on this build!

And thank you guys for all trying to locate the Block ad for all your support on the build more then anything.

At this moment the block wasn't a hold up but its getting pretty close to that time to start actually finalizing the build.

Take care guys

MybadOmen

And of course More updates shortly .Next one scares the hell out of me because i need to cut the window in the top panel of the case and one slip will destroy the top. But it has to be done so look like that's today's project and i should have some new Clamps that are really low Profile and new style Barbs here any day to clamp the tubing in the top. The barbs i have coming you actually dont even need clamps for but these EK DCP 4.0 Pumps i have are way more powerful then i expected. Damn i could use them to put a house fire out.

But seriously check out these barbs made by Primochill. they are pretty awesome barbs. (I never knew they made so many different products)



And these are these Low Profile clamps needed to fit under the top cover where there is no extra space at all:



Anyway i am up early having coffee and getting back to the build. Huge stress Lifted knowing the clamps and the EK top are on the way.


----------



## mybadomen

*Great News got a Message from :*


*http://www.youtube.com/user/DaFrontlineTrooper*

Saying the Gun is looking beautiful and he will be sending me Pictures within the next 12 hours or so !

*Wow allot of great news today.
*
EK sending the Ram Top.!

M8 Avenger Assault Rifle is getting Close to completion!

Sidewinder is fixing the clamp issue for me! (Ordered the wrong size)

And Primochill shipped out the new fittings and Led Plugs and some other stuff.

Printer and Vinyl is all setup and ready to go. Including the Coral Draw program (Thanks to my good Friend Kaged from the Phantom club)

Lots of Great things so maby today will be a very progressive day! (Plans are to start making the new brackets to mount all the 5.25 bay stuff in since everything will be cut back .Meaning the Sentry Mix will only go in about 2 inches max etc)

*Speaking of "Kaged" if there is anyone that needs support or any build that needs it.That's the one you should consider helping with.As the whole build is just going to be Auctioned off with all proceeds going to help with Cancer.

Here is the Link to Kage's Build please help him and support him if you can : http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/case-mod-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom*

*Kage's Pink Cancer Awareness Phantom (Please Give him your Support) as he could really use it. And its a cause that really needs attention in the world.* *(I dont like other builds in my Build Log. but this one is an Exception)
*



*
Take Care guys and be back shortly with more updates!*


----------



## Oberon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ill chip in $5


I would have chipped in 5 bucks too, just need a few more people heh.


----------



## Kaged

I can't wait to see the finished gun. That guy has a lot of talent for sure. The build it coming along fantastic







A lot good news for you today indeed.

+rep to you for mentioning my build(Or lack there of at the moment) in your Build Log. Much appreciated!


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE !*

*To start off this update this one is for you Kaged ! (Because you said you couldn't wait to see it finished)!
*
As you know from the Last Update Andrew Cook (aka) DaFrontlineTrooper is building and Sponsoring a Mass Effect 3 M8 Avenger Assault Rifle to my "Mass Effect 3- NZXT Switch 810 Build".
For one i am a huge fan of his work anyway.And for 2 he lives in a far away country from me ,so doing this for the Build is absolutely amazing!

Here is a Sneak Peek of the M8 he is working on for the build *(This is no where near completed )*This photo was sent just to make sure it was the correct size and is only sitting in primer!

*Here is Andy's Incredible Talents at work:*



*For more Info on Andrew Cook (aka) DaFrontlineTrooper click the link below:*


*http://www.youtube.com/user/DaFrontlineTrooper*

*Ready ? Next is some work i actually did.

Things are Really starting to turn around now and starting to come together nicely i think.I know it may be hard to see but you have to picture it will all the red and white actually inside the Case plus the Mass Effect Logo's etc i will be adding also.

First i will start with some small stuff i did getting ready to apply the theme to the build:

Here is some small touches to the top so Far (Much More work to go up top)*

*Before:*





*After:*





*Next work had to be done to the Front to fit what is going in the 5.25 Bays.Remeber there is going to be tubing going down through all the Bays so allot of thinking and allot of work to get everything to work here. Also with the tubing running down the bays that meant no room for any thing else to go in the bays right? Nope wrong. Just had to think outside the box a bit and am working on some new brackets. First of all i needed 5 bays just to fit whats going in the front. This build will have an external DVD drive with it. At least for the time being.

So this is what is going inside and how i am going to pull it off . With the wiring and the Tubing also running through the bays:

First what i did to the front cover so far (Also much more to be done with this also):

Before:*





*And After. Extra drive bay spot done !*



*Also another tiny Touch of red:*



*First item that will be sitting in the now somewhat 5 drive bay spaces i now have is a Antec VERIS Multimedia Station Premier Infrared receiver and remote. If you notice almost every build i have put together has one of these in it.I cant live without it and i think i am keeping them in business with how many i bought so far:

But as everything i have been doing this isn't going to fit either:

Here it is:*



*And after moving the small circuit board,taking off the bracket that slides into the drive bay and of course i will be trashing that big adapter plug and wiring it up with a tiny plug off the PSU.

Anyway after a few minutes of rework so far on it. It will work wonderful with the 2 inches of room i have in the Top 2 drive bays that now exists:*




*
Ok now for the NZXT Sentry Mix. (Thank You NZXT for Sponsoring this also)

Alright and again there is no way this is going to work !This needs to go into the 5th of the 5 drive bays i now have:*



*But because NZXT is always thinking of us (or maybe it was a coincidence) The whole Mix comes apart and simply leaves 2 nice brackets to work with and is very thin . Now this works perfect for me!*





*Ok so last thing that needs to fit and takes 2 bays .And has no other options but to go into the 3rd and 4th drive bays which will fill the bays is an EK Dual bay Dual Loop Spin Reservoir (Thank you EK for also Sponsoring this):

This is actually the one thing that has to go in a little and unbelievable! Its a perfect fit without modifying anything. Well i kinda Lied, I am changing the Blue spins wheel out for a White spin wheel










Here it is anyway:*







*
And now for one of the other pain in my @$$ parts of the build was getting the drive bays themselves to work out.*

*Here is some more work done to them today:

The feet between the Pump Bay i made and the Drive bays were a little to wide so i trimmed and files both of the down so the tubing would have room to clear down through the bays from the top.I already cut tons of opening in a previous update to allow room for the tubing and Outlets for the Pumps:*







*So here is a shot of the 5.25 Bays and the Pump bay looking down from up top. Perfection







This is after Moving and Modding the heck out of the bays.*



*And finally another Shot of how the inside of the build is looking so far.I also want to mention the EK Clear Plexi Dominator Ram Block i needed so badly EK Sponsored that also and it is on its way here to my door ! (Thank you so Much again EK!)

( And yeah we all know by now how bad my iPhone pictures are ! But i promise when it really matters. the pictures will be perfect!But this is the best i can do for Pictures now)*







*Both Blocks will soon be matching the CPU block and Plan is to have each have a different color coolant (Not sure yet if it will work out but that's the plan for now) Either way will still look great!*



*Also i am going for the same SSD mounting as i did with Venom. So the SSD's will be mounted on the 3M Di-noc Carbon Fiber (Thank you for Sponsoring it Mnpctech.com) This will even out the Chrome and black look and make sure there is not way to much red and white at the end:*



*And just some shots with the Fans sitting in the bottom where the EK XTC 280 Rad with 4 NZXT FZ fans in push/pull with be sitting. Basically just to show how it will look when the color starts coming in:*







*And just a shot of the Pump bays that i decided i definitely don't want to rivet together because it makes easy access to the Pumps if i use screws or these Plastic rivets i am now searching for.*


*
Lol really Bad shot of that one!*

*Wow it takes so much work just doing the Log its self.Its Crazy. But i want to share everything with you guys and of course i know you like Updates so i try and give them to you as soon as Possible:

Hope you guys are liking it so far!*

*More Updates Soon! Keep Watching this should get really good!*

*Take Care MybadOmen.*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## ironsurvivor

Insane man. Can't wait to see the finished project. She looks great!


----------



## K62-RIG

MBO this is the absolute bomb, Subbed. BTW let your son know that he is a better photographer than me.


----------



## selluminis

Was thinking about painting my mesh red. Tried it with my CM case and it did not turn out so well.


----------



## Dark Mantis

Quote:


> And just a shot of the Pump bays that i decided i definitely don't want to rivet together because it makes easy access to the Pumps if i use screws or these Plastic rivets i am now searching for.


The push rivets are readilly available through Amazon. Just type in push rivet into the search box and you will find plenty.


----------



## TheJesus

Copying my mesh painting?







J/K I was just the first person to own the case, I think everyone has done it now









Looking good as usual


----------



## Oberon

:')


----------



## Codycjd

This build seriously looks amazing, I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Copying my mesh painting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K I was just the first person to own the case, I think everyone has done it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good as usual


Some of the Mesh will be red in the end.Not all of it though. And really didn't even think of it when i did it .Haven't had much time to look at builds lately but i will go check yours out again now.

Take Care Mate


----------



## X-Nine

This just gets better and better! The whole 5.25 Area looks amazing. The whole build looks amazing.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Some of the Mesh will be red in the end.Not all of it though. And really didn't even think of it when i did it .Haven't had much time to look at builds lately but i will go check yours out again now.
> Take Care Mate


I was just poking fun







I'd be disappointed if you hadn't painted them


----------



## Farmer Boe

Looking great so far! I like the positioning on the two reservoirs. Thanks for putting in the effort to maintain this build log.


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*

*Thank you so much again for the help and Support for the 4th time EKWB!*



*If you guys have been following my Build Log you will know i made a huge mistake and ordered the x4 EK Dominator Ram Pelxi Clear Top for my EK Nickel Ram block (6 stick Model).

Well i didn't want to ask for anything else from EK because they already contributed Huge to this build. I exhausted all other routes in trying to find the Top myself in the USA where i live.Or even a Used block for that matter.

Anyway i wont mention his name because i am not sure that is allowed so i will just call him "G Man" for this Post. Anyway he again pulled through and saved my butt by also sponsoring the block. And shipping it all the way from Slovenia with fast shipping on top of that! This block top actually went through Slovenia ,Australia,Germany then Boston USA and then to me . Imagine all that just to help me out.
*
*Here is what they sent this time: (And damn its Beautiful)*





*Absolutely speechless and had to make an update because this meant so much to me.

So again Thank you so Much "G Man" from EKWB once again you saved the day ! And got me back on Schedule.
*

*If you guys are interested in EKWB and there Products here are some links below:*

*EKWB's e-Shop (with all their products) : http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/

Here is the x4 EK Dominator Ram Top Clear Plexi : http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/top-plexi-ram-dominator-x4.html

And here is the Regular Original EK Dominator Ram Block (6 stick) : http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/block-spare-parts/tops/plexi-acrylic/top-plexi-ram-dominator.html

I know this might seem like a small update but believe me it is a huge update for the build itself to look right.

Also wanted to show how incredible of a company and how great EK's products are. Remember this was all my Fault on asking for the wrong Top to begin with. And still they helped me and sent me the right one.
*
*So please check out there Products if you are looking for very nice water cooling gear!*
*
Take Care, MybadOmen*

*And as Usual More Updates very soon ! So keep watching , Tell your Friends and just pass it on anyway you can Lol just kidding .Hope you enjoy everything so far guys.

And please tell me if there is something you don't like also!

*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## BlazinJoker

Yay!!! Thumbs for EK


----------



## TheNr24

Seriously?


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?


Haha, I'm seriously hoping that was a typo. I'm guessing he meant Austria?


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Mate, honestly unreal work. Your approach to building is different to mine as you finish each piece. I think I'm going to take a leaf out of your book and start finishing some of my pieces in paint and I'm sick of working with my case entirely. Think I might scrap whats left of it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> Haha, I'm seriously hoping that was a typo. I'm guessing he meant Austria?


Yup, unless this was rushed shipped and that would have been the quickest route. Some times the quickest route is the longest one. I guess flight schedules and things, ?

Awesome to hear this hurdle got cleared MBO


----------



## Vistaking

No, MBO is correct. It does go from Slovenia to Australia to Germany and then to USA. I ordered a couple of things from EK for my upcoming build and that is the way it came to me . I live in California.


----------



## Big Shabazz

As far as the "earliest flight" thing goes, it makes sense. But it just seems so, inefficient...

Regardless, Waterblock looks sick







Any more word on the rifle's progress?


----------



## TheJesus

My EK order went through Austria, Germany, here. But ok...


----------



## mybadomen

*Yup was my mistake Austria i meant







*

yeah it goes somewhere In Slovenia first .

well just a few stops lol: Still was here Super fast though:

15 Delivered - Signed for by :

BOSTON, MA - USA 14:48

14 With delivery courier BOSTON, MA - USA 09:54

13 Arrived at Delivery Facility in BOSTON - USA BOSTON, MA - USA 08:07

12 Departed Facility in CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA 05:07

11 Clearance processing complete at CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA 04:22

10 Processed at CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA 04:22

9 Arrived at Sort Facility CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA 01:36

Wednesday, April 18, 2012 Location Time
8 Departed Facility in LEIPZIG - GERMANY LEIPZIG - GERMANY 20:50

7 Processed at LEIPZIG - GERMANY LEIPZIG - GERMANY 00:04

Tuesday, April 17, 2012 Location Time
6 Arrived at Sort Facility LEIPZIG - GERMANY LEIPZIG - GERMANY 23:05

5 Departed Facility in LINZ - AUSTRIA LINZ - AUSTRIA 22:09

4 Transferred through LINZ - AUSTRIA LINZ - AUSTRIA 22:08

3 Departed Facility in LJUBLJANA - SLOVENIA LJUBLJANA - SLOVENIA 20:06

2 Processed at LJUBLJANA - SLOVENIA LJUBLJANA - SLOVENIA 18:50

1 Shipment picked up LJUBLJANA - SLOVENIA 14:50


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> As far as the "earliest flight" thing goes, it makes sense. But it just seems so, inefficient...
> Regardless, Waterblock looks sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any more word on the rifle's progress?


Not yet. I am sure its looking great.Now he has to do all the detailing which i know must take a long time and allot of Patience .

You guys will know as soon as i do though.


----------



## mybadomen

*"UPDATE!"*

*Installing new EK Clear Plexi Dominator Ram Block Top :

Here is the block before new top:*





*And here is the block Apart:*



*Damn look at that Nickel Plating ! How sweet is that!*





*And finally just what i knew that was missing from the build.The Block with the new Top! It is beautiful if you ask me.*







*And now when i picture the build in my head done the color looks right. Just look how sweet it looks in there with the other hardware! Now imagine the read and white pastels added.*







*I LOVE this photo its like my Father in Law and Brother that passed were right there saying "yeah just like that! "(Made me feel very good seeing this Picture)*



*
I am feeling much better about the build today after taking a break.Yesterday my brain was fried from just to much of it and i started thinking everything looked horrible.

Today i think everything is going just right. Still a few battles ahead making things work but besides that i am really digging it.

What do you guys think? Is it looking good ? Or tear it apart and start over* .

*Take Care and as always more Updates very soon. I am going to hammer on this build all week to get as much done as possible. So keep watching closely .I plan on getting to bed early tonight and getting a Clean fresh start in the morning. I should be in bed by 3am and that's very early for me!*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## selluminis

Man, this just gets better every time I see it. Amazing, just amazing. EK is epic.....


----------



## Oberon

*drools*


----------



## TheJesus

Tear it apart and start from scratch, its the worst thing I've ever seen! /sarcasm

Its looking great, stop doubting yourself.


----------



## wermad

Add some leds, it will bring up the dye


----------



## frank anderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Add some leds, it will bring up the dye


Only have one word for that picture... "wow".. !!!


----------



## wermad

That's an old build


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Add some leds, it will bring up the dye


I'm guessing you're also a fan of white tubing


----------



## phillyd

good job MBO! the chrome looks fantastic


----------



## mybadomen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Add some leds, it will bring up the dye






EK sponsored me LED'S for all the Blocks and extra's and Primochill sponsored me all some special G1/4 Plugs with LEDs installed 6 of them.Plus i have 50 red Led's and 50 White led's and resistors to make some stuff with.


----------



## BlazinJoker

I got the chills when I saw the first pic







. Thats how amazing it is


----------



## TheNr24

You may or may not have elaborated on this somewhere else in the thread but I don't remember (happy *4/20* guys







) and I don't feel like going back all these pages; Are you going to watercool the motherboard?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> You may or may not have elaborated on this somewhere else in the thread but I don't remember (happy *4/20* guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I don't feel like going back all these pages; Are you going to watercool the motherboard?


No block for the Fatality board and really not sure i can fit much more .I know i could use universal blocks but the dead line is way to close. You realize i have dual loops in this build?and 2 10" reservoirs. ( and i made it easy to navigate this build log i added an index plus a return to index from every update.)


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> *(happy 4/20 guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )*


Well there's your problem


----------



## selluminis

Keep em comin..........


----------



## zizotje

Great job m8, I love your build! I'm planning to do a 810 switch build, this is great inspiration!!


----------



## TheNr24

Ok, I was just asking because a motherboard block with a clear top, some leds and the white die in it would look amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> You realize i have dual loops in this build?and 2 10" reservoirs.


Yeah, what does that have to do with (not) cooling the motherboard? Sorry if that's a dumb question, I'm very new to the watercooling scene.


----------



## Blizlake

^ It means that there's plenty to do already.

What's with 4/20, that some sort of holiday over at States?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> ^ It means that there's plenty to do already.
> What's with 4/20, that some sort of holiday over at States?


It's marijuana day. Many are free to smoke a personal amount, some call it "Earth Day" Be big parties, etc


----------



## zizotje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> ^ It means that there's plenty to do already.
> What's with 4/20, that some sort of holiday over at States?


In Amsterdam it is a big party, everybody smokes marijuana


----------



## DirectOverkill

In Amsterdam, every day is a party.


----------



## Neale1993

Is it just me or is the motherboard back plate carbon fibre wrapped now









Looks mint though mate, its making me want to get into doing this kinda stuff myself haha, cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neale1993*
> 
> Is it just me or is the motherboard back plate carbon fibre wrapped now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks mint though mate, its making me want to get into doing this kinda stuff myself haha, cant wait to see the finished product


nope it is wrapped now. Hvaent done much in 2 days besides think about the theme.And colors. Since i do it mostly in my head i kinda need a focused head before i can see everything come together. So have been struggling a little.Also waiting because might be a motherboard Swap and there is a Package of fittings and stuff on the way in the Mail i need.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Ok, I was just asking because a motherboard block with a clear top, some leds and the white die in it would look amazing.
> Yeah, what does that have to do with (not) cooling the motherboard? Sorry if that's a dumb question, I'm very new to the watercooling scene.


I just meant fitting that also would be allot more work at the moment and be very tight inside.Plus i would have to use universal blocks and figure out what fits and what doesn't. After the deadline is met i can always mess with it more later.


----------



## SkullTrail

Very nice work so far. Keep it up!


----------



## mybadomen

*Another few really cool UPDATE'S coming shorty so Stay Tuned !!*


----------



## superericla

Looking forward to it.


----------



## royalflush5

Woohoo!








Love how its coming out


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Hey MBO, are you working so hard you cant post updates, or are you actually sleeping for once







Excited to see this finished


----------



## phillyd

either way, we cannot wait!


----------



## Nitrogannex

This is coming out great, keep up the good work bro


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE !*

*Ok guys i guess i can do a little update of a few things.But they are no were near complete.But it does show what i am working on at the moment!

*

*First off we will start out will a Huge thanks to Primochill / Tyler Industries who has went above and beyond helping with this build and being a great friend.*


*
Anyway i don't want to say his name because i don't think that would be appropriate but is an awesome guy as i stated above
*
*I asked for a few of there Ghost Barbs (which are awesome) for running the tubing through the roof of my Switch 810 and also asked for a few LED G1/4 plugs for my reservoirs.As he always does he sent way more stuff then i asked for.Mostly a bunch of stuff he thinks i would get a kick out of or new products that are coming to the Market soon. Anyway some of the stuff i am about to show you is not available yet but will be in roughly 30 days i was told. I did ask for permission to share them with you guys and he said yes. So that's what i am about to do









He is sending 3 Boxes that i know of Plus something really big non build related (Birthday present) this is one of those boxes but this one he rush delivered to me because he knew i needed the barbs badly to make sure they would work.And they did and they are incredible barbs.*

*Here is the Box i received today with all sorts of new goodies:*

*Lol, as you can see he sent allot more then a couple bards and a few LED G1/4 Plugs:*



*
Now we can take a closer look at what we have and i will do my best to explain them because like i said allot of it isn't available to the public yet.But what is i will tell you where you can find there stuff: (I had no idea they made half the stuff they actually make)*

*These are available to the Public and the are really incredible barbs if thats the route you are heading or you need to fit in a tight spot.These are for 1/2"ID x 3/4"OD Tubing. They are called PrimoChill Tool Free Ghost Fittings.They are very sleek and because i love them so much and never knew they existed i will give a description also of them: (Also remember i asked for a few of them)*

*Highlights of the New Fittings*

*Shortened threading to better suit CPU and Video Card block depths, improving flow.
Removed unneeded wrench flats all together in favor of a much more user friendly tool-free knurling.
O-ring shoulder made thinner for a shorter fitting overall without sacrificing needed length in the barrel.
*
*Tool-Free Design*
*Because you use the ultimate reach-anywhere tool that you never leave home without - your fingers - you can get to a fitting in almost any location inside your case. The knurling allows you to easily grip the fittings and install them "finger-tight" as is recommended by most manufacturers to avoid cracking the block.*

*Ghost Design*
*The tubing nearly covers the entire fitting so it is invisible inside the tubing. Being invisible AND beautiful isn't easy, but PrimoChill managed it.
*
*
They can be found Here:* http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23513



*Next I will show the LED G1/4 Plugs. These are very different from others i seen on the market and have bought before.I fell in love with them immediately.Only problem is i don't see them listed anywhere for sale so the might be one of the new products coming out. If you are intereste in them just let me know and i will ask more information on them next time i talk with the company.
*
*LED G1/4 Plugs:*





*These next things are something to be very excited about! I don't know how many times i ordered LED's already wired or ones that i bought single and tried different resistors just to get a plain looking light.There are 2 different Types here and believe me when i say it. They are Extremely Bright! All these LED's are going to be new products and they are some new bulbs i was told that are the brightest you can get!
*
*Here the single wired bulbs* (He sent them with a little box that controls an on off switch and 20 leds can be plugged in.At the moment i am not sure how they will be sold when they do go up for sale)

*First off here is the Little box that Controls the Single LED's:*





*And here is a White Led :
*


*Red Led:
*


*And UV of course :*



*And here is something i think people are going to go crazy for ! I love them and am most definitely using them somewhere in the Mass Effect build: (The little suckers will blind you if you are not careful and they are the tiniest LED's i ever seen in my life! )*
*
These tiny things run right off the 12 volt yellow and black PSU wires.So i imagine they will be sold with different options for plugs:*





*Here is the White:*



*The Red:*



*And at last the UV:*





*Lol i know them lights are tiny and the camera takes away some of the effect but OMG are they bright!

Also all the lights were on in my Kitchen when i took these Photo's of the LED's on ! That's how crazy bright they are!

Still tons if stuff on the way from Primochill / Tyler industries.

Hope you guys liked this update and Sneak Peak on some of Primochills upcoming Products .When you get a chance look up Primochill and really look through all the stuff they already have available.I had no idea they Made even Compression Fittings Also!Tons of cool Stuff!

Sorry cant Show any updates on the Build itself right now. I don't want to ruin ant Surprises and the next Update should look really cool . But that again is like everything else.If i manage to pull it off!

Take Care Guys and Keep watching. Things are going to start really getting good soon!!

MybadOmen
*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

How thin are those leds strips?


----------



## Oberon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *UPDATE !*
> *Ok guys i guess i can do a little update of a few things.But they are no were near complete.But it does show what i am working on at the moment!
> *
> 
> *First off we will start out will a Huge thanks to Primochill / Tyler Industries who has went above and beyond helping with this build and being a great friend.*
> 
> *
> Anyway i don't want to say his name because i don't think that would be appropriate but is an awesome guy as i stated above
> *
> *I asked for a few of there Ghost Barbs (which are awesome) for running the tubing through the roof of my Switch 810 and also asked for a few LED G1/4 plugs for my reservoirs.As he always does he sent way more stuff then i asked for.Mostly a bunch of stuff he thinks i would get a kick out of or new products that are coming to the Market soon. Anyway some of the stuff i am about to show you is not available yet but will be in roughly 30 days i was told. I did ask for permission to share them with you guys and he said yes. So that's what i am about to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is sending 3 Boxes that i know of Plus something really big non build related (Birthday present) this is one of those boxes but this one he rush delivered to me because he knew i needed the barbs badly to make sure they would work.And they did and they are incredible barbs.*
> *Here is the Box i received today with all sorts of new goodies:*
> 
> *Lol, as you can see he sent allot more then a couple bards and a few LED G1/4 Plugs:*
> 
> *
> Now we can take a closer look at what we have and i will do my best to explain them because like i said allot of it isn't available to the public yet.But what is i will tell you where you can find there stuff: (I had no idea they made half the stuff they actually make)*
> *These are available to the Public and the are really incredible barbs if thats the route you are heading or you need to fit in a tight spot.These are for 1/2"ID x 3/4"OD Tubing. They are called PrimoChill Tool Free Ghost Fittings.They are very sleek and because i love them so much and never knew they existed i will give a description also of them: (Also remember i asked for a few of them)*
> *Highlights of the New Fittings*
> *Shortened threading to better suit CPU and Video Card block depths, improving flow.
> Removed unneeded wrench flats all together in favor of a much more user friendly tool-free knurling.
> O-ring shoulder made thinner for a shorter fitting overall without sacrificing needed length in the barrel.
> *
> *Tool-Free Design*
> *Because you use the ultimate reach-anywhere tool that you never leave home without - your fingers - you can get to a fitting in almost any location inside your case. The knurling allows you to easily grip the fittings and install them "finger-tight" as is recommended by most manufacturers to avoid cracking the block.*
> *Ghost Design*
> *The tubing nearly covers the entire fitting so it is invisible inside the tubing. Being invisible AND beautiful isn't easy, but PrimoChill managed it.
> *
> *
> They can be found Here:* http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23513
> 
> 
> *Next I will show the LED G1/4 Plugs. These are very different from others i seen on the market and have bought before.I fell in love with them immediately.Only problem is i don't see them listed anywhere for sale so the might be one of the new products coming out. If you are intereste in them just let me know and i will ask more information on them next time i talk with the company.
> *
> *LED G1/4 Plugs:*
> 
> 
> *These next things are something to be very excited about! I don't know how many times i ordered LED's already wired or ones that i bought single and tried different resistors just to get a plain looking light.There are 2 different Types here and believe me when i say it. They are Extremely Bright! All these LED's are going to be new products and they are some new bulbs i was told that are the brightest you can get!
> *
> *Here the single wired bulbs* (He sent them with a little box that controls an on off switch and 20 leds can be plugged in.At the moment i am not sure how they will be sold when they do go up for sale)
> *First off here is the Little box that Controls the Single LED's:*
> 
> 
> *And here is a White Led :
> *
> 
> *Red Led:
> *
> 
> *And UV of course :*
> 
> 
> *And here is something i think people are going to go crazy for ! I love them and am most definitely using them somewhere in the Mass Effect build: (The little suckers will blind you if you are not careful and they are the tiniest LED's i ever seen in my life! )*
> *
> These tiny things run right off the 12 volt yellow and black PSU wires.So i imagine they will be sold with different options for plugs:*
> 
> 
> *Here is the White:*
> 
> *The Red:*
> 
> *And at last the UV:*
> 
> 
> *Lol i know them lights are tiny and the camera takes away some of the effect but OMG are they bright!
> 
> Also all the lights were on in my Kitchen when i took these Photo's of the LED's on ! That's how crazy bright they are!
> Still tons if stuff on the way from Primochill / Tyler industries.
> Hope you guys liked this update and Sneak Peak on some of Primochills upcoming Products .When you get a chance look up Primochill and really look through all the stuff they already have available.I had no idea they Made even Compression Fittings Also!Tons of cool Stuff!
> 
> Sorry cant Show any updates on the Build itself right now. I don't want to ruin ant Surprises and the next Update should look really cool . But that again is like everything else.If i manage to pull it off!
> Take Care Guys and Keep watching. Things are going to start really getting good soon!!
> MybadOmen
> *
> 
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*






hot damn... *drools*


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> hot damn... *drools*


Please don't quote the entire update, hide it with the spoiler tag


----------



## lightsout

Did someone really just quote all that? Looking good omen.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> How thin are those leds strips?


They are really tiny.Lol look at the wire compared to the strip.You could fit them anywhere and just 1 would like the whole case up.I cant wait to find out more about them.I was just basically taking them for a test run i guess you could say.But omg i think they are going to be a hot item! I am going to recommend they put sticky on the back though. I imagine that's probably their plan though.I dont know what all the colors will be either yet.All i know is what i wrote about them.

and to others thank you for the Compliments.Really want to show the build but don't want to spoil any of the cool surprises to come.

Be back soon guys!

MybadOmen


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

i got a build coming up that i need thin led strips..


----------



## Oberon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Did someone really just quote all that? Looking good omen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Please don't quote the entire update, hide it with the spoiler tag


Sorry, noobie here, I'll edit it if I can..


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> i got a build coming up that i need thin led strips..


I was told in about 30 days they will be released along with a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## X-Nine

Funny, a year ago I was told to go pound sand when I suggested superflux LEDs to people, now they're all the rage.

Perhaps I should change my name to "the magic brain."









At any rate, a couple of your pics looks very reminiscent of lightsabers, lol.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Funny, a year ago I was told to go pound sand when I suggested superflux LEDs to people, now they're all the rage.
> Perhaps I should change my name to "the magic brain."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate, a couple of your pics looks very reminiscent of lightsabers, lol.


Not sure if they are a new light Technology.I just know they are an Upcoming Primochill product.And omg they are sweet. I cant wait to get some in and check it out. But still so busy Playing with Metal that it feels LED's are far away from now to go in









Take care guys and Like i said i have allot of Cool Updates coming .But first i have to get it the updates done before i post them.

*Keep watching many more updates to come.

MybadOmen*


----------



## superericla

I would definitely love to get a hold of some of those UV led strips.


----------



## mybadomen

*Another attempt at a little progress update Video.* Real updates will be added in a day or 2. Aiming for tomorrow though.

Hope you enjoy it. As usual exhausted and a mess everywhere but it shows where i am heading a little with it:
*
Quick Build Progress Video:*




*
Hope you enjoyed it,

MybadOmen*


----------



## BlazinJoker

Comprehensive video you've got there, and those LEDs you posted b4 looks sweet! One part of my build may require a white LED strip for a "full" effect. Good job as always


----------



## mybadomen

*Lol*

*Had to show you guys this quick video of the kid Andrew Cook (aka) DaFrontlineTrooper that's making the Gun for my Mass Effect 3 build.*

(This is not my Gun he is showing but he is making a video of the gun that is going on My Build so keep watching my build log)

*This kids a riot and i love the work he does . Check this out. Cool as Hell !*






*Hope you enjoyed it as much as i did.Damn i cant wait to see the Video of the M8 he's making for my Mass Effect build !

"" Keep checking back guys! Getting really close to adding some new Updates! ""*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## evil jerry

Awesome Video, it's hard to keep up with ya MyBadOmen as this thread grows really fast and i'm very active on the forums. I'm not sure if I said it or not yet but wanted to say I love the build!!!! I can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Loving the build so far dude!

Also, "cahbon fibah"








You crazy north-easterners and your accents...


----------



## BlazinJoker

Haters gonna hate


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> Loving the build so far dude!
> Also, "cahbon fibah"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You crazy north-easterners and your accents...


Lol.Love it!


----------



## mybadomen

*"UPDATE"*

*Wow this build is already getting close to 50,000 views. Thanks so much guys for the support!*

*If it wasn't for you guys that like my work i don't know if i would work so hard at making each one special for you guys.

I do these builds and Log everything for a few reasons and mostly to help the Modding community grow like the Masters before us like Bill Owen,John Hanlon,Wayne the Bullet Butler and tons more.

And the biggest reason is to help attract more newcomers to the great sport i would call it of Modding/Overclocking.

Thanks everyone so much for everything Overclock.net,The people who watch my work and like it,People that help me when i need it,and of course all my Sponsors and other companies that help our whole community grow and not die out.

I have a feeling that Modding/Overclocking has only just begun to become big.and its getting time that we have to start stepping up our game and logging everything so the next generation can follow and have people to look up to like we did.

Thanks again guys and Maybe i will do something special at 50,000 Views. "We can only wait and see."
*
*Again Huge thanks to my Current Sponsors:
*
*NZXT :*

http://www.nzxt.com/new/

*ekwb :
*
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/

*Primochill / Tyler Industries :
*
http://www.primochill.com/

*Mnpctech: (Bill Owen & Crew)*

http://www.mnpctech.com/

*Mayhem's :*

http://www.mayhems.co.uk/shop/en/

*DaFrontlineTrooper Andrew Cook (Films, Props,and Tutorials):
*
http://www.youtube.com/user/DaFrontlineTrooper

*Also to the Companies that gave me support that rather stay anonymous !*



*Also decided good or not i am adding the Video to the build log and index .Because it does show me as just a normal person just like you all. (Listen to me mess up saying Mnpctech.Lol (Was Exhausted)

Anyway here it is guys.Now officially added to the Build log and index.*




*Keep watching Guys as i will be starting the Theme very soon and that's when things should get even more interesting








*
*Take Care Guys*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Your accent is epic!







Love the video idea by the way, keep doing em! Also, what deadline do you have to meet? Is there a show or something it has to be ready for?


----------



## Big Shabazz

All joking aside, this is an amazing thing. I love *LOVE* how cleanly you do the work with the tubing.
I keep checking this every day and I can't wait to see what it looks like with the red and white coolant flowing through it all. I bow to your case modding greatness


----------



## BlazinJoker

MyBadOmen's Venom build is in one of Maximum PC's articles his is the 9th pic see


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> MyBadOmen's Venom build is in one of Maximum PC's articles his is the 9th pic see


woot woot


----------



## selluminis

Nice video! You need to change the battery in your smoke detector bro.







Keep em coming. This is one of the craziest builds ever. I cannot wait to see the coolant with the dye going through the tubes.


----------



## mybadomen

*"UPDATE !"*

*Ok now after all the excitement of my previous build "Venom" making top 10 in Maximum PC. I am finally ready to give another big update to this build.It took a few designs and trial and error but i got things to where i want them now:*

*This Update mainly is about the new PSU & Rad Cover that is pretty much completed besides adding some Mass Effect 3 Theme to it.*

*
As usual i tried my best to log everything to help other Modders understand how i do my builds. I of course cant log everything sorry because it would take to much time taking a shot of every single thing i do. But i have allot of it showing the Process i used in making this build.*
*
Ok Lets get started:*

*As always when i am making something i pull out the Pizza box because i eat way to much of it and have tons lying around:*





*And as usual i find a problem.Box wont fit in the case without having a gap.
*


*Back to the drawing board.Which is really in my head because i don't draw anything:
*






*Ok i have a plan now (I Think). So lets get moving:
*






*Next i decided to use my old metal brake that i made real quick on day.This was the metal break before my Project Bend It. Brake that there is a build log somewhere here for.Anyway its the one i decided to use for the bend i needed.
*


*And some more cutting: (By the way really nice Jigsaw and it only cost $59.99 at Harbor Freight . It also has a built in laser guide and a metal guide to make straight lines whci you will see me using:
*



*
Look good so far right? Wrong it got scrapped and started over again.I didn't like it.To get to the Rad and PSU would be Hell like this . So again back to the drawing board:

While i we wait for the next box design here is where i am aiming with the Tubing routing and listed are the colors that will be flowing through the tubing (Mayhem's Pastels and Dye of course)*



*Allrighty then back to work again:*





*Damn i love my Rotozip and Dremel !*


*
Next got the Mesh out and again went Rotozip crazy!*





*Nicely cut if i don't say so myself. Also look at that sweet sheet of Aluminum underneath the mesh. You will see me make a few things with this later. It is great stuff and polishes up to look very similar to Chrome.*



*Hmm whats next let me think a second. Oh i remember. Time to cut the spot so the EK XTC 280 Radiator Can breathe with its 4 NZXT FZ Series 140mm Fans in push/pull config.*







*As you can see now the PSU box is 2 pieces so i can easily Maintain things inside.Very important to think of these things ahead of time.I liked the one piece look but it wasn't practical at all. You can also see the mesh added and the Molding added to the box. Now she can breath again!*





*Next i started working on one of my Crazy idea's that i think is really going to make this build cool as Hell. Notice the tubing in the roof! Each side will be showing a different color coolant.This was extremely difficult and major time consuming to figure out and get to work! But well worth the time.*



*Alright. Every thing seems to look good. But there is no way the PSU / Rad box can stay like that even though it don't look bad. I also decided to move the tubing around a bit down bottom so the GPU's tubing dumps straight down rather then back..Lol waste of a perfect cut hole .

So take it back out and back to work Again:
*




*And another wall i hit. I cant find my larger size step drill so stuck with a 3/4" hole.The tubing would fit but that just wouldn't be right.So Dremel time!

Before we go any further i want to take a moment to say something. This work i am doing shows you don't need a ton of fancy tools to do some incredible Modding.The tools you have seen me use so far are all inexpensive. Even the Drill press you see me using. Again i bought that on sale at Harbor Freight for $59.99 My regular drill cost me like $18 bucks My Rotozip kit i picked up for $25 bucks on Craigslist and a Dremel is roughly $60.00 or you can grab on on sale or even used for allot less. And i already mentioned my Jigsaw which is sweet as hell was $59.99. Just wanted to go over this real quick because you don't need a CNC machine Laser cutter ,Milling machine or anything like that to be a great modder. Just grab a Dremel and have Faith in yourself. I mess up all the time and when i do i just try to work with my mistakes.

Ok we are not writing a book right here in the middle of the Update so lets get back to the build:

We left off with me losing my bigger step drill and time to Dremel the hole out.Lets see what i have that might work. (My metal bit that does this job perfect broke a few days before )

Choice of weapons for the job! Dremel ,Round File and a orbital sander i didn't get a shot of but you see me use it elsewhere. That was 15 bucks by the way.*





*Lol that went well:*



*
It may have broke but it was working out well until it did so back into the box to grab another:*





*Ok looks good to me...Next i need to drill holes perfectly placed in the front cover or the box and then Make a smaller hole to make threads so it can be screwed together and removed when needed.
*






*Now for the top which wouldn't fit in my drill press without setting some kind of jig up so back to my hand drill. (By the way i recommend all plug in power tools.Cant stand the battery ones.I want the Power Baby! )
*






*Looking good. Fits the build perfect. And is very practical now.But far from done.
*


*Ok now to start making it blend and make it look Pretty! Thank you Bill Owen of Mnpctech.com for Sponsoring a roll of 3M Carbon Fiber Di noc and some other great things to Me the Build and my Son. Still need Allot more for the build though.Already almost went through 2 rolls trying to make all the Fiber lines head the right direction.
*


*Sorry for getting to much into my work on that part i only have one shot because i totally forgot to shoot the rest.

But here are the end results.Looks way better then in the Photo's and i am going to try and get some better shots in the daylight for you guys.But anyway this is what i got it looking like so far.*







*And a little Sneak Peek of whats to come:
*


*And here is a shot of me Crammed in between my Printers and this is before the Plotter even arrives at my door on Monday.This is something i am really getting into also and should see me doing something soon with all this. (Artisan Maybe?) Who knows can only wait and see .

You can also see one of my upcoming Projects in the future. That's the Memorial PC build i am doing for my Father in law that Passed recently. (Will be doing this over time and it will be immaculate and very close to me .So don't expect to see this build for a while to come)*



*Well that's about all i have to show for now without Spoiling anything in upcoming Updates.

*
*Hope you guys are enjoying it and keep checking back!*

*Also like i mentioned before i will be doing something special for you guys that support my work and follow me when the build Log hits 50,000 views ! That's amazing guys for how short of time this log has been up ! Highly appreciate the Support and the friendships i have made with all of you guys!

( I will mention now though. You must be subbed to the thread to qualify for whatever is coming! Only to be fair to the real people that follow my work! )

Again hope you guys like it so far. It is getting extremely close to the deadline and i go to work soon also.So i am very scared i might not make it. I am pushing big time now on the build to make the deadline though,
*

*Take Care Guys and keep checking back!
*
*MybadOmen
*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## frank anderson

The only problem I see is... YOU need a bigger desk !!







.....


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frank anderson*
> 
> The only problem I see is... YOU need a bigger desk !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Yeah and a few more Monitors! But honestly its hooked to the 23" screen and the 55" TV so plenty for what i actually use it for. I like building mostly and Overclocking more then anything else.

Although i do Like some games so i would like a nicer setup some day. Right now all cash goes to my builds first.


----------



## wermad

Some one donate this man a shop







:



Awesome work mate


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Some one donate this man a shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Awesome work mate


*OMG can you even imagine !*

*Mine looks just like that ! I just have to Duck a little







*



*And the inside !*



*Lol gotta love it. The most Ghetto Modders shop ever !*


----------



## frank anderson

Is that a green tubing I see that is going from your rig to the work shed? Don't try to hide it.. WE KNOW !!!









OK enough of me goofing off around in your thread, excellent work man !!! You artisan skills is unreal..


----------



## TheJesus

Great work as always







I got myself a Dremel the other day finally, haven't gotten too deep into cutting yet, just a quick few drills.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Also like i mentioned before i will be doing something special for you guys that support my work and follow me when the build Log hits 50,000 views ! That's amazing guys for how short of time this log has been up ! Highly appreciate the Support and the friendships i have made with all of you guys!
> ( I will mention now though. You must be subbed to the thread to qualify for whatever is coming! Only to be fair to the real people that follow my work! )
> *


I will gladly accept the reward! Venom will have a great new home next to Operation Freedom. You can have visitation every other weekend.

On another note:

I love the carbon wrap on the bottom and the way it's put together with the screws. I don't know why I just like the screws there.

I'm with you on the DIY at home modder. I've bought just a few tools for my current build and have surprised myself with what I could do. OCN and the modders like yourself have pushed me to step out and challenge myself. I do think It's awesome how you've gained a following, It shows that even Amateur builders can gain mainstream attention.


----------



## WolverineM

Im pretty new to the computer building scene but the work I see you doing really makes me want to try some modding myself. I cant wait to see this project continue on to its completion.


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *"UPDATE !"*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok now after all the excitement of my previous build "Venom" making top 10 in Maximum PC. I am finally ready to give another big update to this build.It took a few designs and trial and error but i got things to where i want them now:*
> *This Update mainly is about the new PSU & Rad Cover that is pretty much completed besides adding some Mass Effect 3 Theme to it.*
> *
> As usual i tried my best to log everything to help other Modders understand how i do my builds. I of course cant log everything sorry because it would take to much time taking a shot of every single thing i do. But i have allot of it showing the Process i used in making this build.*
> *
> Ok Lets get started:*
> 
> *As always when i am making something i pull out the Pizza box because i eat way to much of it and have tons lying around:*
> 
> 
> *And as usual i find a problem.Box wont fit in the case without having a gap.
> *
> 
> *Back to the drawing board.Which is really in my head because i don't draw anything:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok i have a plan now (I Think). So lets get moving:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Next i decided to use my old metal brake that i made real quick on day.This was the metal break before my Project Bend It. Brake that there is a build log somewhere here for.Anyway its the one i decided to use for the bend i needed.
> *
> 
> *And some more cutting: (By the way really nice Jigsaw and it only cost $59.99 at Harbor Freight . It also has a built in laser guide and a metal guide to make straight lines whci you will see me using:
> *
> 
> 
> *
> Look good so far right? Wrong it got scrapped and started over again.I didn't like it.To get to the Rad and PSU would be Hell like this . So again back to the drawing board:
> While i we wait for the next box design here is where i am aiming with the Tubing routing and listed are the colors that will be flowing through the tubing (Mayhem's Pastels and Dye of course)*
> 
> *Allrighty then back to work again:*
> 
> 
> *Damn i love my Rotozip and Dremel !*
> 
> *
> Next got the Mesh out and again went Rotozip crazy!*
> 
> 
> *Nicely cut if i don't say so myself. Also look at that sweet sheet of Aluminum underneath the mesh. You will see me make a few things with this later. It is great stuff and polishes up to look very similar to Chrome.*
> 
> *Hmm whats next let me think a second. Oh i remember. Time to cut the spot so the EK XTC 280 Radiator Can breathe with its 4 NZXT FZ Series 140mm Fans in push/pull config.*
> 
> 
> 
> *As you can see now the PSU box is 2 pieces so i can easily Maintain things inside.Very important to think of these things ahead of time.I liked the one piece look but it wasn't practical at all. You can also see the mesh added and the Molding added to the box. Now she can breath again!*
> 
> 
> *Next i started working on one of my Crazy idea's that i think is really going to make this build cool as Hell. Notice the tubing in the roof! Each side will be showing a different color coolant.This was extremely difficult and major time consuming to figure out and get to work! But well worth the time.*
> 
> 
> *Alright. Every thing seems to look good. But there is no way the PSU / Rad box can stay like that even though it don't look bad. I also decided to move the tubing around a bit down bottom so the GPU's tubing dumps straight down rather then back..Lol waste of a perfect cut hole .
> So take it back out and back to work Again:
> *
> 
> 
> *And another wall i hit. I cant find my larger size step drill so stuck with a 3/4" hole.The tubing would fit but that just wouldn't be right.So Dremel time!
> Before we go any further i want to take a moment to say something. This work i am doing shows you don't need a ton of fancy tools to do some incredible Modding.The tools you have seen me use so far are all inexpensive. Even the Drill press you see me using. Again i bought that on sale at Harbor Freight for $59.99 My regular drill cost me like $18 bucks My Rotozip kit i picked up for $25 bucks on Craigslist and a Dremel is roughly $60.00 or you can grab on on sale or even used for allot less. And i already mentioned my Jigsaw which is sweet as hell was $59.99. Just wanted to go over this real quick because you don't need a CNC machine Laser cutter ,Milling machine or anything like that to be a great modder. Just grab a Dremel and have Faith in yourself. I mess up all the time and when i do i just try to work with my mistakes.
> 
> Ok we are not writing a book right here in the middle of the Update so lets get back to the build:
> We left off with me losing my bigger step drill and time to Dremel the hole out.Lets see what i have that might work. (My metal bit that does this job perfect broke a few days before )
> Choice of weapons for the job! Dremel ,Round File and a orbital sander i didn't get a shot of but you see me use it elsewhere. That was 15 bucks by the way.*
> 
> 
> *Lol that went well:*
> 
> *
> It may have broke but it was working out well until it did so back into the box to grab another:*
> 
> 
> *Ok looks good to me...Next i need to drill holes perfectly placed in the front cover or the box and then Make a smaller hole to make threads so it can be screwed together and removed when needed.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Now for the top which wouldn't fit in my drill press without setting some kind of jig up so back to my hand drill. (By the way i recommend all plug in power tools.Cant stand the battery ones.I want the Power Baby! )
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking good. Fits the build perfect. And is very practical now.But far from done.
> *
> 
> *Ok now to start making it blend and make it look Pretty! Thank you Bill Owen of Mnpctech.com for Sponsoring a roll of 3M Carbon Fiber Di noc and some other great things to Me the Build and my Son. Still need Allot more for the build though.Already almost went through 2 rolls trying to make all the Fiber lines head the right direction.
> *
> 
> *Sorry for getting to much into my work on that part i only have one shot because i totally forgot to shoot the rest.
> But here are the end results.Looks way better then in the Photo's and i am going to try and get some better shots in the daylight for you guys.But anyway this is what i got it looking like so far.*
> 
> 
> 
> *And a little Sneak Peek of whats to come:
> *
> 
> *And here is a shot of me Crammed in between my Printers and this is before the Plotter even arrives at my door on Monday.This is something i am really getting into also and should see me doing something soon with all this. (Artisan Maybe?) Who knows can only wait and see .
> You can also see one of my upcoming Projects in the future. That's the Memorial PC build i am doing for my Father in law that Passed recently. (Will be doing this over time and it will be immaculate and very close to me .So don't expect to see this build for a while to come)*
> 
> *Well that's about all i have to show for now without Spoiling anything in upcoming Updates.
> *
> *Hope you guys are enjoying it and keep checking back!*
> *Also like i mentioned before i will be doing something special for you guys that support my work and follow me when the build Log hits 50,000 views ! That's amazing guys for how short of time this log has been up ! Highly appreciate the Support and the friendships i have made with all of you guys!
> ( I will mention now though. You must be subbed to the thread to qualify for whatever is coming! Only to be fair to the real people that follow my work! )
> Again hope you guys like it so far. It is getting extremely close to the deadline and i go to work soon also.So i am very scared i might not make it. I am pushing big time now on the build to make the deadline though,
> *
> 
> *Take Care Guys and keep checking back!
> *
> *MybadOmen
> *
> 
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


This build is looking very promising, every time I see one of your updates I want to start randomly drilling and sawing in my case. If I ever start case modding it will because of your build logs.







Keep up the good work!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frank anderson*
> 
> 
> Is that a green tubing I see that is going from your rig to the work shed? Don't try to hide it.. WE KNOW !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK enough of me goofing off around in your thread, excellent work man !!! You artisan skills is unreal..


Yea, this shed needs better cable management


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *OMG can you even imagine !*
> *And the inside !*
> 
> *Lol gotta love it. The most Ghetto Modders shop ever !*


I have the same welder







. I played around with it for a while but didn't use it much. Sold it to my lil bro who was a tank welder in the Marines







. I did change the rod holder though as the Campbellhousfeld one is a bit flimsy. Is that the 70/90v one?

I had an electrician install a 240v outlet in the garage so me and my bro will save up for a nice flux-core mig welder to do some projects.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I have the same welder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I played around with it for a while but didn't use it much. Sold it to my lil bro who was a tank welder in the Marines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did change the rod holder though as the Campbellhousfeld one is a bit flimsy. Is that the 70/90v one?
> I had an electrician install a 240v outlet in the garage so me and my bro will save up for a nice flux-core mig welder to do some projects.


yeah 70/90 I want to buy a cheap flux welder from harbor freight roughly 100 bucks and i hear it works great with Lincoln flux wire.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Where'd you get that mesh from? I'll be needing some for my own build considering I can't find the mesh window panel from the 600t








That Carbon Fiber is looking mighty awesome. Can't wait to see the Mayhem's coolant in it!


----------



## jeffblute

I think once you are done with this build you will have to build yourself a desk









Amazing work again man, really I am in awe!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> Where'd you get that mesh from? I'll be needing some for my own build considering I can't find the mesh window panel from the 600t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Carbon Fiber is looking mighty awesome. Can't wait to see the Mayhem's coolant in it!


Its not really mesh its Perforated Metal.From a fabrication shop. Any metal shop will have it.Actually Mnpctech.com carries it.


----------



## Agoriaz

Another top-of-the-line update MBO! A pleasure following your progress


----------



## Rowey

Looking fan-bloody-tastic *English accent*

Love that shroud for the bottom of the case it came out far better than i expected. Hard to describe how good this build is.

Rowey


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

just wow, MBO. btw thnx for the likes on the pics on fb


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> just wow, MBO. btw thnx for the likes on the pics on fb


Well deserved mate!


----------



## mybadomen

I have another big Update to add tonight when I get home from NH so keep watching

Also still need a pair of plexi Reference 6970 Tops . Not V2

Will buy outright or trade for my tops which are the black ones.

Please let me know If you have a pair or know where to get them. I need them rather quick ! Deadline is almost up!


----------



## Moovin

Oh I just picked up a dremel! Any advice MBO?


----------



## Oberon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> Oh I just picked up a dremel! Any advice MBO?


just got mine too, will be doing some work on my 800 d


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE !*

*New Sponsor came on board the Mass Effect - NZXT Switch 810 build today !

Extremely excited about it and i will show what they are Sponsoring when it arrives.

Also Banner will be added to the list in the morning.

Please Welcome
*
*ATX PC Repair | Austin's Computer Repair*

*Austin Computer Repair. FREE Computer Diagnostics. Top-Rated Computer Repair Service in Austin. ATX PC Repair provides on-site computer repairs for homes and small businesses*

*You can visit their Site here: atxpctech.com*
*
Thank you so much for coming on board the build guys.Highly Appreciated !*

*
Also i have More big Updates for you guys Very soon !!*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## TheNr24

Hooray!







You just keep on finding new sponsors, it's crazy!


----------



## mybadomen

*Update !*

*Awesome Video & More in this Update!!*
*When 2 Artists,A handful of great companies and an incredible Community come together.There can be nothing but Great results !*




*This is an Incredible Update and i am so excited about it. I know some of you have been anxiously waiting to see the M8 Assault Rifle from Mass Effect 3 that is going to be Top Mounted on the Mass Effect 3 Build of course. Well today we are lucky enough to receive a video that is also posted on DaFrontlineTrooper's YouTube channel.

I find this to be Amazing because this was an international project that we worked on together and i find it very cool that people from different parts of the planet can come together on one build to make it great.

So lets talk a little more about Andrew Cook again for those of you that missed it before. He is mostly known as DaFrontlineTrooper and a does Films,Props and the best thing i admire about him is he also does Tutorials to share with others how to do what he does.Sorta like we do here by displaying build Logs.I have been watching him for a long time and was actually going to try and build my own M8 by using his tutorials. Then i thought to myself, Hmmm he is a huge Mass Effect Fan ! I am a Huge Mass Effect Fan! Why not contact him and do an international project together.

Long Story short i asked him if he thought it was a great idea and he agreed it would be a great thing to do.I also want to let you know he was in the middle of 4 international Projects when i talked to him first and he still wanted to do it.

I don't know about you guys but just him playing a part in this build just makes it allot more sentimental and a bigger story to go behind the build. (I am such a huge fan of his i also had him sign the gun for me







)*

*
And Finally after all my Blabbing the Video showing the Actual M8 that will be Mounted on top of My Mass Effect 3 Build!*






*Hope you guys enjoyed the Video and my Tiny little Mass Effect 3 M8 Assault Rifle.

I still have Tons i haven't got to post yet on the build progress so keep checking Back! (I will be Posting as soon as Possible)

Take Care Guys and thanks for Following my work and for all your Support!*

*MybadOmen & DaFrontlineTrooper*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Blizlake

lol that gun looks cute








Jokes aside, it looks really well made and pretty much spot on, cant wait to see some better pics of it


----------



## CiBi

this will be awesome, i cant wait to see the result


----------



## GREG MISO

cant wait to see the final pics.


----------



## Big Shabazz

So how close are we to seeing the final result of this? I'm getting antsy!


----------



## Colonel Zay

Hey omen - this build is looking incredible. That PSU 'box' is especially slick. Really looking forward to seeing this all come together - hoping you get it in before your deadline!

BTW - I see you're a frequent HF shopper. I love getting the odd tools and 'gadgets' there, but I tend to shy away from the power tools (except a $10 4" grinder I got not long ago, lol). Quality holding up well with you through all your work?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Zay*
> 
> Hey omen - this build is looking incredible. That PSU 'box' is especially slick. Really looking forward to seeing this all come together - hoping you get it in before your deadline!
> BTW - I see you're a frequent HF shopper. I love getting the odd tools and 'gadgets' there, but I tend to shy away from the power tools (except a $10 4" grinder I got not long ago, lol). Quality holding up well with you through all your work?


I try only buying the Chicago brand power tools there.The cost a little more then their cheaper ones but are really nice.My jigsaw for example was $59.99 on sale. I know you can get one a lot cheaper but the quality of the one i have is amazing!Also their paint guns are really nice also.You just have to be careful with some things there i guess.

Thanks for the compliments .Lol and believe me i cant wait till its done also.Right now i have money and cant find new tops for my 6970 blocks.And EK is out of stock.Its making the build look kinda funny and i am very picky about detail.

*Also damn OCZ wont answer my emails and i need new stickers for my SSD drives that will be on display in the window.I been emailing them for 2 months now with no response!!

Take Care*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Colonel Zay*
> 
> Hey omen - this build is looking incredible. That PSU 'box' is especially slick. Really looking forward to seeing this all come together - hoping you get it in before your deadline!
> BTW - I see you're a frequent HF shopper. I love getting the odd tools and 'gadgets' there, but I tend to shy away from the power tools (except a $10 4" grinder I got not long ago, lol). Quality holding up well with you through all your work?
> 
> 
> 
> I try only buying the Chicago brand power tools there.The cost a little more then their cheaper ones but are really nice.My jigsaw for example was $59.99 on sale. I know you can get one a lot cheaper but the quality of the one i have is amazing!Also their paint guns are really nice also.You just have to be careful with some things there i guess.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments .Lol and believe me i cant wait till its done also.Right now i have money and cant find new tops for my 6970 blocks.And EK is out of stock.Its making the build look kinda funny and i am very picky about detail.
> 
> 
> 
> *Also damn OCZ wont answer my emails and i need new stickers for my SSD drives that will be on display in the window.I been emailing them for 2 months now with no response!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Take Care*
> 
> 
> 
> *MybadOmen*
Click to expand...

I always get the best results calling the company headquarters directly


----------



## selluminis

make the stickers.


----------



## phillyd

you do have that awesome printer...


----------



## selluminis

Okay, that was my good deed for the day. I will send you the bill in the mail.


----------



## Moovin

I may have a vector for OCZ if you want it.


----------



## phillyd

I love how the community digs to get MBO what he needs









we cant wait to see results!


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *"UPDATE !"*
> *Now for the top which wouldn't fit in my drill press without setting some kind of jig up so back to my hand drill. (By the way i recommend all plug in power tools.Cant stand the battery ones.I want the Power Baby! )
> 
> *


Buy Milwaukee. Be satisfied. I've sprained my wrist at least 4 times, given myself a black eye and tore my 18v drill apart about half a dozen times fighting the torque it puts out.... I've learned to just wrap my entire body around it whenever I'm about to hit a stubborn spot.

Amazon.com has some really good sales on them on a regular basis, especially on black friday's. The refurbs are good refurbs too. About to send one in to get it refurbed a second time.

The one that I use would be a little bulky for PC modding, but there are more compact models that will get the job done, as this is overkill. A lot of my steel I drill through with it I use a ruler to gauge the thickness.

An impact driver is perfect for putting screws through sheet metal in a permanent fashion, with no pre-drilling, and is quite compact. This might be right up your alley.

I'm not a salesman or anything, I just like good tools. And I like to see other people enjoy using good tools. Nice work on the backyard sheet metal brake too, I see a lot of those that just don't cut it. I work in a shop with 3 commercial brakes, a 10 ft computerized, a 10 ft manual, and a 3.5 ft finger brake. Spent many, many a 12 hour day standing in front of all of them.

As a suggestion, next time you're buying sheet metal ask to check out a sheet of galvalume instead of galvanized. I imagine you'll find it easier to clean, paint and work with. No oil, it's not needed. No rust except on the cut edges during storage. No bad batches where the electroplated material flakes or cracks when braking. It also has less of a texture, so should be easier to get a nice glossy coat on with less passes, thus less of a chance of running or caking. Hits the pocket harder, but it's worth it in my opinion.

Are you getting your mill finished aluminum clear anodized?


----------



## mybadomen

The Sticker is Chrome guys which was going to match the nickel perfect. I cant print chrome.







Thanks for the offer though


----------



## mybadomen

*Wow Guys Looks like the Thread will hit 50,000 Views Tomorrow (Damn that was fast)!!!!!!*

*As a token of my appreciation for you guys that have been following my work with the Mass Effect 3 build,Venom Build, Requiem Revamp build and others i decided to have a Contest which NZXT also helped with.*

*Stay Tuned for further details!*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## Colonel Zay

1st reply... I win???


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Zay*
> 
> 1st reply... I win???


If so... I will be severely disappointed. You will be added to my "list"...









Heh.


----------



## mybadomen

Omg 50,000 that fast. Nah i will Figure it out and it wont be done in the build log so give me a bit to get it sorted.NZXT is also giving something of course. Because you know as well as i do they love their Fans.

Anyway give me time to talk with the moderators here at OCN and i will post how the event will work.I can say it will be random.That's Fairest way i think.I seen someone use Random.org or something and it lists everyone and what place they came in.

I will try and get it sorted by tomorrow just totally wiped right now. I have a Million Photo's and haven't even got a chance to do the updates.

I can say the Contest will be a Priority # 1 but it will not be in the build.So subscribers of me will know when and were it will be







Remember i hinted for people that were subbed to the thread.

Take care guys i need to get some rest and see what is allowed or not.

Also need to figure out how to deal with other countries. So there is a little challenge









Should be set by tomorrow .

MybadOmen


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> NZXT is also giving something of course. Because you know as well as i do they love their Fans.


Pun intended ?








Looking forward to what you've come up mate!


----------



## phillyd

ooh a contest







im excited


----------



## BlazinJoker

A contest hmm?...







it sounds awesome!!!


----------



## mybadomen

Wont be till after the weekend guys .I am totally exhausted plus have work this weekend in another state so wont be home. I can tell you there will be some NZXT Posters,a Havik 120 and some other stuff that is coming for you guys.So either way you guys will be here anyway. You were here before i even mentioned it







. I still have tons of Updates also to post but i honestly havent had time to stop building.I am either building eating or sleeping









So stay tuned for more info.

*MybadOmen*


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Wont be till after the weekend guys .I am totally exhausted plus have work this weekend in another state so wont be home. I can tell you there will be some NZXT Posters,a Havik 120 and some other stuff that is coming for you guys.So either way you guys will be here anyway. You were here before i even mentioned it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I still have tons of Updates also to post but i honestly havent had time to stop building.*I am either building eating or sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So stay tuned for more info.
> *MybadOmen*


no bathroom breaks?









Anyway cant you get those OCZ stickers printed online or something? I'm sure you could find a print webshop or something where they can print chrome (or something similar).


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> no bathroom breaks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway cant you get those OCZ stickers printed online or something? I'm sure you could find a print webshop or something where they can print chrome (or something similar).


Pretty sure i have a new pair coming from a new company.But pretty much Done with OCZ! great drives but i am sick of there Support! Dealt with them in the past and was the same thing.Maby after 3,000 emails i might get 1 reply. Lol

Will run there drives if have no other choice but a shame that people will see the bad sticker.I dont have time to mess with that with everything else i need to do.


----------



## Oberon

you need one of these


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> 
> you need one of these


*Like this ?*


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Like this ?*




this is going to be one of the best looking builds ever.


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Pretty sure i have a new pair coming from a new company.But pretty much Done with OCZ! great drives but i am sick of there Support! Dealt with them in the past and was the same thing.Maby after 3,000 emails i might get 1 reply. Lol
> Will run there drives if have no other choice but a shame that people will see the bad sticker.I dont have time to mess with that with everything else i need to do.


You don't really _have_ to, lol. I personally prefer Intel' SSD's, sure they generally cost more, but I think they're worth it. Haven't had a single issue with any ever and they're superb when it comes to performance. I'll be using 4 in my next build.


----------



## frank anderson

Just wondering...









I don't get why everyone is having problems with OCZ Vertex 3, I have been using it for over 6 months, not once has it given me a BSOD, touch wood and count myself as lucky.. I haven't experienced with their CS yet, but at least I won't have to deal with them directly, all hardware comes to HK through a HK distributor, any RMA process and I have to go through the distributor instead of shipping it overseas which is a good thing for me..

I had 2x SandForce SF-1222TA3 based ADATA 100GB (one for notebook, another for HTPC use to be my systems main boot drive until replaces with vertex 3), never had a BSOD with those either..

My server runs a Crucial M4 just because I know those are proven to be rather reliable (don't see as many complaints and I need the firmware in-built garbage collection, Server 2003, not Server 8), Intel's SSD's cost 33% more so I took a chance with the M4, probably won't win any benchmarks, but on my server, I'm not trying to win any benchmarks, I need it to be up time 100%. No BSOD with this one either..

Just wondering if you guys are doing something wrong... (hides)







On another note, I see a lot of people run into problem after updating firmware, why o WHY are you updating the firmware when it's working fine before? "don't fix what is not broken"... Is that "negligible" performance gain really worth that much headache?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frank anderson*
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why everyone is having problems with OCZ Vertex 3, I have been using it for over 6 months, not once has it given me a BSOD, touch wood and count myself as lucky.. I haven't experienced with their CS yet, but at least I won't have to deal with them directly, all hardware comes to HK through a HK distributor, any RMA process and I have to go through the distributor instead of shipping it overseas which is a good thing for me..
> I had 2x SandForce SF-1222TA3 based ADATA 100GB (one for notebook, another for HTPC use to be my systems main boot drive until replaces with vertex 3), never had a BSOD with those either..
> My server runs a Crucial M4 just because I know those are proven to be rather reliable (don't see as many complaints and I need the firmware in-built garbage collection, Server 2003, not Server 8), Intel's SSD's cost 33% more so I took a chance with the M4, probably won't win any benchmarks, but on my server, I'm not trying to win any benchmarks, I need it to be up time 100%. No BSOD with this one either..
> Just wondering if you guys are doing something wrong... (hides)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I see a lot of people run into problem after updating firmware, why o WHY are you updating the firmware when it's working fine before? "don't fix what is not broken"... Is that "negligible" performance gain really worth that much headache?


Not everyone is so lucky with SandForce based drives (i.e. OCZ pre-Octane/4) with tons of BSODs directly related to the firmware. Eventually they got it all sorted (from what I see) with one of the firmware releases.

The reason people tend to go with Intel or Crucial is that they use their own chips, non-SandForce. However, do note that Intel drives have been typically slower (not that its really noticeable past 200-300Mb/s) than SandForce. The M4's Marvell controller is very very impressive from what I can tell (I had a C300 awhile ago).

Honestly, nowadays, go with whatever your budget allows. Just don't get the Agility or Synapse drives unless you know what you're in for (the Agility is a grab-bag of chips, so they're all different, lol. The Synapse is a cache drive for RST).


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Like this ?*


Man, that just keeps getting better and better







!


----------



## TheNr24

Spoiler: His latest pic.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Like this ?*








Spoiler: What I think of it!


----------



## BlazinJoker

@MyBadOmen, Did you paint the carbon fiber? If so that might be awesome way for people to put into their builds. Like mine that would look nice with the theme colors as it would be like snakeskin "Venom Berry"


----------



## wermad

I love the tube going through bottom compartment. Told ya it would look good









Looking supa awesome mate


----------



## Jesse D

Just ordered this case yesterday and was looking around to see some mods when I came to this thread... Looks amazing!!! Cant wait to see it finished and plan on looking through the thread itself now that I have seen what looks like a near completion of it.

Subbed!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frank anderson*
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why everyone is having problems with OCZ Vertex 3, I have been using it for over 6 months, not once has it given me a BSOD, touch wood and count myself as lucky.. I haven't experienced with their CS yet, but at least I won't have to deal with them directly, all hardware comes to HK through a HK distributor, any RMA process and I have to go through the distributor instead of shipping it overseas which is a good thing for me..
> I had 2x SandForce SF-1222TA3 based ADATA 100GB (one for notebook, another for HTPC use to be my systems main boot drive until replaces with vertex 3), never had a BSOD with those either..
> My server runs a Crucial M4 just because I know those are proven to be rather reliable (don't see as many complaints and I need the firmware in-built garbage collection, Server 2003, not Server 8), Intel's SSD's cost 33% more so I took a chance with the M4, probably won't win any benchmarks, but on my server, I'm not trying to win any benchmarks, I need it to be up time 100%. No BSOD with this one either..
> Just wondering if you guys are doing something wrong... (hides)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I see a lot of people run into problem after updating firmware, why o WHY are you updating the firmware when it's working fine before? "don't fix what is not broken"... Is that "negligible" performance gain really worth that much headache?


No dont get me wrong i never had 1 problem with any of my Vertex drives and i have owned allot of them.

No dont get me wrong i never had 1 problem with any of my Vertex drives and i have owned allot of them.

The only problem i have is i need a Sticker for one of the drives which is extremely important because this is basically a show build and they wont reply to any of my emails. Why should i keep throwing thousands of dollars to OCZ when they have such horrible support that they cant even reply?

Also the new company i am looking at and might be sponsoring a set of drives to the build i am very interested in seeing what their drives can do. Its a company you dont see many people using and from looking at the specs of there SSD's i think they are pretty sweet. We can only wait and see though.

*Also i didn't forget about the contest.Just waiting on the Prizes to arrive .*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> 
> you need one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Like this ?*
Click to expand...


----------



## mordocai rp

i'd love to be in on the contest too. Also the carbonfibre looks very nice


----------



## 5prout

So who gets to be in this contest?


----------



## kgtuning

Omen, beautiful work as normal! You never fail to amaze. Awesome build.


----------



## selluminis

Who was on here saying they were having Dwood make them a psu cover? I am wanting something to cover the bottom rad and the psu. Like in MBO's pic above. Need measurements as, again, I am horrible at measuring.


----------



## crazyg0od33

That was me, but I was going with someone else. But it cost me too much. The only issue I had with dwood was kind of slow communication, but it seems like he does great work.


----------



## mybadomen

You guys really Like the build so far? I get very nervous and stressed that you guys aren't going to like it. I am used to very bright colors and this build is opposite of that a little.But if you look close i still couldnt loose at least some shine. For me my style is shiny and colorful. The other thing is it is so hard to show the build on film where it is so black and when i turn the lights on they are to bright.Lol i cant win. But i do promise i will get some great Photos for you guys when it is done.

The contest is for all the people that have been following me and subbed to my threads.Its just a little treat from me and NZXT for all the support you guys have given me. Remember this is my first Ever sponsored build and first time i ever had a deadline. Not to mention i already have 3 other builds in the works. (My personal machine maby Venom but not sure, My wife wants a Phantom modded with a Dolphin theme Plus i still have the Memorial PC to do for my Father in Law that passed.That will be a slow long build though.

I am going to take some time now to get some updates to you guys even though i am beyond this point.These are still updates i never posted.

*Updates coming Tonight be ready!*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## mironccr345

Finally caught up with the build log, and the recent pic....well, it's F'in amazing. I like the little details you've added and even how you've cut out two sections on the top panel to show-case the tubes/liquid. Smart! The build is turning out really well. The tubes are routed really nice and clean looking. I think the liquid will brighten up the inside and complete the look. Also, nice work with the DiNoc, I'm sure that took some time to get all the angles and pattern going in the same direction. Great Work as always! Anxiously waiting for the complete build.









As TheNr24 mentioned, Nice!


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE !*

*Ok so last we left off i was just finishing up the Rad and Power Supply cover i made.*

*First off:*
*Big Thanks to EK for the Radiators. EKWB Sponsored both the XTC 420 & XTC 280 Rads. (Plus Tons more! )*
*
Both Rads and tons of other Great EK Products can be found here : http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators.html?cat=94*


*Also Thanks goes out to NZXT for the Power Supply which is a NZXT Hale 90 1000watt.

The Power Supply Can be found here again along with there incredible Products: http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/power_supplies/hale90_1000w*


*Also guys i have used both these companies Products long before i was ever sponsored.And i highly Recommend both companies products.*

*Ok here are some updates of where i left off painting the Mesh for the bottom Rad to breathe.*

Before:


*Bare metal always needs an Etching Primer before painting:*



*Hanging the mesh and priming it:*



*Taping off the everything besides what i want to be white: Also measuring to match the top.*



*after i painted the white i taped off again over the white to make the Red Stripe:*



*White and Red done just black to go*:



*And the black finally:*


*
And Finally the Finished look together of the top and bottom Mesh.*


*
Still tons more to Update but i need to get back to work on it so cya guys soon!*

*
MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Excaliza

I've got to say, this build makes me so jelly!


----------



## GREG MISO

nice


----------



## BlazinJoker

Wow! Didn't know painting mesh would look so good


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> You guys really Like the build so far? I get very nervous and stressed that you guys aren't going to like it. I am used to very bright colors and this build is opposite of that a little.But if you look close i still couldnt loose at least some shine. For me my style is shiny and colorful. The other thing is it is so hard to show the build on film where it is so black and when i turn the lights on they are to bright.Lol i cant win. But i do promise i will get some great Photos for you guys when it is done.
> The contest is for all the people that have been following me and subbed to my threads.Its just a little treat from me and NZXT for all the support you guys have given me. Remember this is my first Ever sponsored build and first time i ever had a deadline. Not to mention i already have 3 other builds in the works. (My personal machine maby Venom but not sure, My wife wants a Phantom modded with a Dolphin theme Plus i still have the Memorial PC to do for my Father in Law that passed.That will be a slow long build though.
> I am going to take some time now to get some updates to you guys even though i am beyond this point.These are still updates i never posted.
> *Updates coming Tonight be ready!*
> *MybadOmen*


Looking GREAT! It's going to look so sleek when it's finished









Ok, sweet, sounds like fun!


----------



## phillyd

I cant say enough how fantastic this looks!


----------



## Agoriaz

Every time I look at an update of this build I feel an itch to fire up Mass Effect 1







Mod of the year I say!


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *UPDATE !*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok so last we left off i was just finishing up the Rad and Power Supply cover i made.*
> *First off:*
> *Big Thanks to EK for the Radiators. EKWB Sponsored both the XTC 420 & XTC 280 Rads. (Plus Tons more! )*
> *
> Both Rads and tons of other Great EK Products can be found here : http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators.html?cat=94*
> 
> *Also Thanks goes out to NZXT for the Power Supply which is a NZXT Hale 90 1000watt.
> 
> The Power Supply Can be found here again along with there incredible Products: http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/power_supplies/hale90_1000w*
> 
> *Also guys i have used both these companies Products long before i was ever sponsored.And i highly Recommend both companies products.*
> 
> *Ok here are some updates of where i left off painting the Mesh for the bottom Rad to breathe.*
> Before:
> 
> *Bare metal always needs an Etching Primer before painting:*
> 
> *Hanging the mesh and priming it:*
> 
> *Taping off the everything besides what i want to be white: Also measuring to match the top.*
> 
> *after i painted the white i taped off again over the white to make the Red Stripe:*
> 
> *White and Red done just black to go*:
> 
> *And the black finally:*
> 
> *
> And Finally the Finished look together of the top and bottom Mesh.*
> 
> *
> Still tons more to Update but i need to get back to work on it so cya guys soon!*
> *
> MybadOmen*
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


amazing again, this has to be the coolest custom radiator grill i have ever seen


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*

*Got the Package that was Sponsored by:*

*ATX PC Repair | Austin's Computer Repair*



*Now i can really get cranking on the Theme. Was a costly Case to dress up because Shepard's N7 Armor is all Carbon fiber .
Already the build took 2 2' x 2" sheets just to do the inside and the one top piece.

Thanks you ATX PC Repair | Austin's Computer Repair for Sponsoring 3 more sheets to the build !!! That was a huge help and will get this build rolling again!*

*Here is what was Sponsored to the Build: 3 sheets so its 2' x 6' Roll: of the Real 3M Di noc (Stuff is far from Cheap)*



*
For more info on My Sponsor Please see his website here: http://atxpctech.com/*

*Thank you ATX PC Repair | Austin's Computer Repair for the help and thanks to everyone else that has been following the build and supporting me through the build and some rough times!*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Colonel Zay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> the Real 3M Di noc (Stuff is far from Cheap)


You can say that again. It can get tricky when you price shop for that stuff, because some companies will claim it's the DI-NOC, but it's not. Found that out when I ordered a sample from a certain company. Looking great Omen


----------



## Blizlake

That much 3M carbon vinyl costs a lot







I wouldn't mind if someone sponsored me some


----------



## DirectOverkill

This is getting yummy.


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*

*I know i am busy as all hell but i figure i owe you guys some more updates since i did tons of work and haven't had time to log it. So some of the updates will be showing work done before the pictures you guys have already seen.*

*But here goes. I will do my best to make it all make sense:*

*Ok here i am working on the top Mesh and cover of the Case:*

*Here is the top after i cut the 2 slots on each side for the tubing to show through and i painted the small mesh in this piece also (Might be painting it back to black at the end though)*



*Primered with Etching Primer and Painted the Red white and black (Picture shows the white done)*



*Now taping off for the Red Paint. (at this point i was going to try to keep the metal look but i didn't like it and changed it to black)*







*And here is some more work i did because i wanted the handle on the top back in and needed to mount the Mesh to the top. (I used 2 part Epoxy to mount it)*







*Lol and look at my fingernail in this next Photo ! MybadOmen going Goth!*





Applying 3M Di noc to the top. This was pretty tricky but i got it the best i could and it looks good.





















*
And some of the work finishing up the Bay i modded for holding the Dual EK DCP 4.0 Pumps:*



*Screws i decided to go with to give a nice look against the polished aluminum cover i also made.This will make it so i can easily get to both Pumps if need be:*



*Tap and Die set to make new Threads:*







*Now just making the holes bigger one the front cover parts so the bolts go through to the threads:*




*
And what the final Pump tray looks like:*







*Also Mounted the little SR2 Ship on the Front 10" Reservoir. Both Reservoirs are EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced .*

*Reservoirs i am using can be found here :* http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoirs/multioption-res-x2/ek-multioption-res-x2-250-advanced.html

*Pumps i am using can be found here:* http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-dcp-4-0-12v-dc-pump.html



*And with the Pump Box in:*



*Also got a new Monitor because mine died on me ! Absolutely love the new one i got. Its an HP 2511x you guys have to check these monitors out if you ever see one.It stood out in the store and made all the other monitors look horrible ,so basically i had no choice but to get it.I didnt want it because it was HP and i went there looking for an Asus or Samsung. But believe me this HP is Amazing. It does cost a little more then the Samsung and Asus but it was well worth it!*



*
Here is a peek of what i am working on now until the next Update as you can see i have the little helping hands out and yup ,I am soldering in there. Think my warranty is still good?:*



*Thank you NZXT for the Hale 90 1000watt to rip apart*









*If interested in a NZXT Hale 90 1000watt PSU for your build here is the link:* http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/power_supplies/hale90_1000w

*As always these are all Great Products from great companies or i wouldn't Use them or endorse them! Any part i show or use i highly recommend !*

*Hope you guys enjoyed the Update! It takes allot of time from the build when i am sitting here but the build is pointless without you guys watching so you guys are Priority number 1!*

*Thanks for Watching and keep checking back!*

*MybadOmen*

*PS: Also keep watching for the Contest or more of a Giveaway that i promised to the people that support and follow my builds that helped the thread hit 50,000 views in a little over 2 months. Just waiting on some of the Prizes to arrive and we will get that started. I will also give time so nobody that followed my work misses out.*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## 5prout

Looking amazing as usual! I love the stripes on the mesh


----------



## mr one

and for now as i follow this thread from begining i say that i


----------



## BlazinJoker

Omen, your build is just jaw-dropping. Can't wait till the coolants in it, then I'll be staring at it all day


----------



## Antykain

This is looking like we have another MOTM on the way.. Some really impressive work! Really like how the CF is looking on the case, and that HD cage work.. nice! And, and.. umm,


----------



## BlazinJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> This is looking like we have another MOTM on the way..


I'd say it's already won!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> This is looking like we have another MOTM on the way..
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it's already won!
Click to expand...

I didnt think it was even a question.


----------



## wermad

awesomeness


----------



## Colonel Zay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> This is looking like we have another MOTM on the way..


I thought sponsored builds didn't qualify for MOTM?


----------



## phillyd

You're right, Zay


----------



## PCModderMike

Really liking the progression of the build, gonna be glued to every update once the coolant starts to go in


----------



## crazyg0od33

what is this build for? you mention it as a show build a few times. what "show" is it for?
If thats allowed to be answered lol


----------



## Big Shabazz

Any word on when the mini assault rifle is coming in?

This thing is amazing btw. You make me want to cover every inch of my case in that carbon fiber stuff.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I have never heard of you before OCN, and now I wonder where were you all my life? You got some great skills on this mod. It looks simply amazing! If I won the lotto that setup would be mine! Look forward to seeing your future builds


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Zay*
> 
> I thought sponsored builds didn't qualify for MOTM?


Yep.

Oh well, he already won one anyways, lol.


----------



## crackerssss

It's probably a good think, every month would just be MBO's builds..


----------



## phillyd

every two months, he puts a healthy bit of time into it.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Subbed


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on when the mini assault rifle is coming in?
> This thing is amazing btw. You make me want to cover every inch of my case in that carbon fiber stuff.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Subbed


Sorry i missed this Post. All i know its in the Mail and damn i am anxious for it.

You did see the Video of it completed right?

Here it is again in case you Missed it? Lol i watched it a thousand times myself. Cutest M8 ever!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Zay*
> 
> I thought sponsored builds didn't qualify for MOTM?


They don't. I wont be up for MOTM with this build but i have so many going right now maby 1 of them will be there eventually.But there are other great Modders that deserve it also:

*I am after bigger fish at the moment like this for Example : I am number 9 in the top 10*



*http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/pc_pr0n_25_new_kick-ass_case_mods#slide-8*

*
Hope you enjoyed it and thanks guys.*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> They don't. I wont be up for MOTM with this build but i have so many going right now maby 1 of them will be there eventually.But there are other great Modders that deserve it also:
> *I am after bigger fish at the moment like this for Example : I am number 9 in the top 10*
> 
> *http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/pc_pr0n_25_new_kick-ass_case_mods#slide-8*
> *
> Hope you enjoyed it and thanks guys.*
> *MybadOmen*


awesome dude, great achievement


----------



## Rowey

I re-created the build log banner I originally made for mbo, however he prefer's the original which is fair enough I'd just like to share the re-creation because I think its a shame otherwise.










Loving the work mbo,
Rowey.


----------



## mybadomen

Oh sorry Rowey i would have shared it .Didn't realize you wanted me to








I love them both ,just like the other a little better.


----------



## k.3nny

Soo , finally done after reading 500 posts!

All i can say is FFSAKE YEAH BABY!

I realy love the Concept of the build, i even dig all the carbon (i hate it now that everyone uses it







)

MybadOmen You rock and go ON! i hope this build get allot of more attention and even more publicity! i will help u daily with that







!

So what you waiting for huh? go gat off your ass and build the sucker!!!!

Just with love u know









Greets Kenneth, Oh and +rep for u sir :bowdown:


----------



## JTHMfreak

Such an awesome build, I wish I had the time/money/patience/talent that you have


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Such an awesome build, I wish I had the time/money/patience/talent that you have


Lol i have no money, No patience at all! and talent hmmm i like chopping stuff up is about it. Besides that anyone can Mod look at my mods they didn't start out great. But they eventually got better. I just dont want anyone thinking i am anything special.I am same as all you guys here. I love Modding and Overclocking. We all do or we wouldn't be on Overclock.net.

Speaking of Overclock.net i don't think i ever thanked them enough for everything i learned here.I might belong to allot of forums but this is where you find me and this is and always will be my Home.

*So this a a Huge Formal Thank you to OVERCLOCK.NET !!*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol i have no money, No patience at all! and talent hmmm i like chopping stuff up is about it. Besides that anyone can Mod look at my mods they didn't start out great. But they eventually got better. I just dont want anyone thinking i am anything special.I am same as all you guys here. I love Modding and Overclocking. We all do or we wouldn't be on Overclock.net.
> Speaking of Overclock.net i don't think i ever thanked them enough for everything i learned here.I might belong to allot of forums but this is where you find me and this is and always will be my Home.
> *So this a a Huge Formal Thank you to OVERCLOCK.NET !!*
> *MybadOmen*


*OCN FTW*


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol i have no money, No patience at all! and talent hmmm i like chopping stuff up is about it. Besides that anyone can Mod look at my mods they didn't start out great. But they eventually got better. I just dont want anyone thinking i am anything special.I am same as all you guys here. I love Modding and Overclocking. We all do or we wouldn't be on Overclock.net.
> Speaking of Overclock.net i don't think i ever thanked them enough for everything i learned here.I might belong to allot of forums but this is where you find me and this is and always will be my Home.
> *So this a a Huge Formal Thank you to OVERCLOCK.NET !!*
> *MybadOmen*


OCN's the BEST!


----------



## frank anderson

OCN has a nice community, as with any large community, there are those that just makes you wonder....


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*

**** Huge Thanks to Newest Sponsor for joining in on the Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 build! ****



*http://www.plextoramericas.com/*
*
Now i would like to talk a little about why Plextor is part of this build.I have been watching them on Facebook and was amazed at how closely they work with the community and there incredible support for their customers.They had allot of the same Qualities found in my other sponsors and if you guys all remember the sticker ordeal with my OCZ drives then you know how terrible of support they have.

So as far i can see so far Plextor is an incredible Company community and Support wise.Hmm well what about there drives was my next question.
So as always i went and started digging and researching and was amazed to find all kinds of awards for their SSD drives and incredible benchmark scores. (I will be Reviewing and Benching them Myself when they arrive also).So at that point i was sold and contacted them about coming aboard the build and they said yes.

So all i can say at this point is i am highly honored to be Sponsored by another great Company! And i am not speaking of just a good quality fast drive.I am talking the whole company is another great company. I feel if a company wants us to buy their parts they should be part of the community and hear what we have to say and also see what we are building and maybe a contest here and there for us. Well every sponsor you see listed for this build ,Including the newly added Plextor fall into that category or trust me i wouldn't be associated with them.

So as for Plextor they are another Company that i highly recommend their Products and will endorse them with everything i have !*

*Here is some info on Plextor SSD Drives also*: *http://www.plextoramericas.com/index.php/ssd/px-m3-pro-series*



*Take care guys ans Stay Tuned for what is coming from Plextor which will be in an update sometime next week!

""Also i didn't forget the 50,000 view Giveaway guys just waiting on the Prizes to arrive !""

Take Care,*
*
MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *UPDATE!*
> **** Huge Thanks to Newest Sponsor for joining in on the Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 build! ****
> 
> *http://www.plextoramericas.com/*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Now i would like to talk a little about why Plextor is part of this build.I have been watching them on Facebook and was amazed at how closely they work with the community and there incredible support for their customers.They had allot of the same Qualities found in my other sponsors and if you guys all remember the sticker ordeal with my OCZ drives then you know how terrible of support they have.
> So as far i can see so far Plextor is an incredible Company community and Support wise.Hmm well what about there drives was my next question.
> So as always i went and started digging and researching and was amazed to find all kinds of awards for their SSD drives and incredible benchmark scores. (I will be Reviewing and Benching them Myself when they arrive also).So at that point i was sold and contacted them about coming aboard the build and they said yes.
> So all i can say at this point is i am highly honored to be Sponsored by another great Company! And i am not speaking of just a good quality fast drive.I am talking the whole company is another great company. I feel if a company wants us to buy their parts they should be part of the community and hear what we have to say and also see what we are building and maybe a contest here and there for us. Well every sponsor you see listed for this build ,Including the newly added Plextor fall into that category or trust me i wouldn't be associated with them.
> So as for Plextor they are another Company that i highly recommend their Products and will endorse them with everything i have !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is some info on Plextor SSD Drives also*: *http://www.plextoramericas.com/index.php/ssd/px-m3-pro-series*
> 
> *Take care guys ans Stay Tuned for what is coming from Plextor which will be in an update sometime next week!
> 
> ""Also i didn't forget the 50,000 view Giveaway guys just waiting on the Prizes to arrive !""
> Take Care,*
> *
> MybadOmen*
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


+1 to Erakith for recommending Plextor to mybadOmen.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> +1 to Erakith for recommending Plextor to mybadOmen.


*Most definitely Mate!!*

*Highly appreciated thanks mate and your also a great friend besides that!*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *UPDATE!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **** Huge Thanks to Newest Sponsor for joining in on the Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 build! ****
> 
> *http://www.plextoramericas.com/*
> *
> Now i would like to talk a little about why Plextor is part of this build.I have been watching them on Facebook and was amazed at how closely they work with the community and there incredible support for their customers.They had allot of the same Qualities found in my other sponsors and if you guys all remember the sticker ordeal with my OCZ drives then you know how terrible of support they have.
> So as far i can see so far Plextor is an incredible Company community and Support wise.Hmm well what about there drives was my next question.
> So as always i went and started digging and researching and was amazed to find all kinds of awards for their SSD drives and incredible benchmark scores. (I will be Reviewing and Benching them Myself when they arrive also).So at that point i was sold and contacted them about coming aboard the build and they said yes.
> So all i can say at this point is i am highly honored to be Sponsored by another great Company! And i am not speaking of just a good quality fast drive.I am talking the whole company is another great company. I feel if a company wants us to buy their parts they should be part of the community and hear what we have to say and also see what we are building and maybe a contest here and there for us. Well every sponsor you see listed for this build ,Including the newly added Plextor fall into that category or trust me i wouldn't be associated with them.
> So as for Plextor they are another Company that i highly recommend their Products and will endorse them with everything i have !*
> *Here is some info on Plextor SSD Drives also*: *http://www.plextoramericas.com/index.php/ssd/px-m3-pro-series*
> 
> *Take care guys ans Stay Tuned for what is coming from Plextor which will be in an update sometime next week!
> 
> ""Also i didn't forget the 50,000 view Giveaway guys just waiting on the Prizes to arrive !""
> Take Care,*
> *
> MybadOmen*
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


what did plextor make before they did SSD's?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> what did plextor make before they did SSD's?


CD/DVD/Blu Ray drives


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> CD/DVD/Blu Ray drives


I knew i recognized that brand


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> CD/DVD/Blu Ray drives


Supposed to be great quality too, I never owned one though


----------



## selluminis

Dude, Plextor is sweet! Nice work. You are a black belt modder!!! We have to put in the blood sweat and tears to obtain the status you currently hold.

Okay, that was my cheesy martial arts metaphor for the month.

I cannot wait to see this thing all decked out in carbon fiber.


----------



## mybadomen

*Update!*

*Here is a bunch of Random photos of the work i have been doing. I have been rushing as hard as i can the last few days because i need to start working and wasn't expected to start yet.So here is wht i have done so far.
*
*
LED Strips:*











*Wiring Fans a little more convenient:* *(This will allow me to control each row of fans on the rads.So i can adjust the push or pull of the sets of fans)*







*
Looks fun don't it. And that's still without the PSU installed!*



*
Small little bracket i had to make to hold the PSU & Rad cover up:*



*PSU still Modded even though you will never see it. This was the all white NZXT Hale90 1000w.*



*Here are just some shots of the build. As you can see i changed the tubing on the Red loop to Red just to avoid any tubing issues because i wont have time to change it if anything goes wrong now. So it will still look great and i have no worries now.*



















*Ok and as for the Giveaway for the thread reaching 50,000 views here are the Prizes so far! (There is one issue i am trying to work out and that is shipping to another country! I looked at the fee's and it was over $100. to ship one of the prizes. so i am working that out and then we can get on the way with the Giveaway! )*

*Here are the Prizes so Far.
*
*NZXT Havik 120!*



*NZXT Sleeved LED kit (White):*



*
I just need to sort the shipping to other countries out so if anyone knows much about that please contact me!*

*Hope you enjoyed the updates still lots to do .*

*Take Care*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Rowey

Looking good man


----------



## k.3nny

niice update so far







!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Can't wait to see finished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheJesus

If you're shipping int'l, make sure you check USPS first. FedEx and UPS are extremely expensive internationally.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> If you're shipping int'l, make sure you check USPS first. FedEx and UPS are extremely expensive internationally.


Yeah might have to do 2 separate prizes . 1 for USA winner or other if from another country.Will get it sorted.I don't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> If you're shipping int'l, make sure you check USPS first. FedEx and UPS are extremely expensive internationally.


UPS is an expensive ripoff in general! Use usps flatrate boxes


----------



## itzhoovEr

I knew Plextor was going to be the new sponsor.


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Update!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is a bunch of Random photos of the work i have been doing. I have been rushing as hard as i can the last few days because i need to start working and wasn't expected to start yet.So here is wht i have done so far.
> *
> *
> LED Strips:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wiring Fans a little more convenient:* *(This will allow me to control each row of fans on the rads.So i can adjust the push or pull of the sets of fans)*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Looks fun don't it. And that's still without the PSU installed!*
> 
> *
> Small little bracket i had to make to hold the PSU & Rad cover up:*
> 
> *PSU still Modded even though you will never see it. This was the all white NZXT Hale90 1000w.*
> 
> *Here are just some shots of the build. As you can see i changed the tubing on the Red loop to Red just to avoid any tubing issues because i wont have time to change it if anything goes wrong now. So it will still look great and i have no worries now.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok and as for the Giveaway for the thread reaching 50,000 views here are the Prizes so far! (There is one issue i am trying to work out and that is shipping to another country! I looked at the fee's and it was over $100. to ship one of the prizes. so i am working that out and then we can get on the way with the Giveaway! )*
> *Here are the Prizes so Far.
> *
> *NZXT Havik 120!*
> 
> *NZXT Sleeved LED kit (White):*
> 
> *
> I just need to sort the shipping to other countries out so if anyone knows much about that please contact me!*
> *Hope you enjoyed the updates still lots to do .*
> *Take Care*
> *MybadOmen*
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


those pieces of tubing that are visible next to the top radiator look awesome


----------



## 5prout

Looking good!


----------



## crackerssss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yeah might have to do 2 separate prizes . 1 for USA winner or other if from another country.Will get it sorted.I don't want to leave anyone out.


These sorts of posts honestly regains my faith in humanity. There are some damn nice people out there, and MBO you are one of them.


----------



## selluminis

This is just cazy! Love this build.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crackerssss*
> 
> These sorts of posts honestly *regains my faith in humanity*.


Overkill enthusiasm is overkill.


----------



## kgtuning

wow, looks awesome! I like the tubing at the top that you can see through the cut outs too.


----------



## mironccr345

Looking good. Can't wait to see what the front panel will look like.


----------



## TheNr24

Oh boy I want those lights!

She's looking incredible btw.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looking good. Can't wait to see what the front panel will look like.


Lol i cant wait either







I do know it will be carbon fiber to match the top and OMG you have no idea how hard it was getting everything in the front! I needed 5 drive bays in the front and there was only 4 plus everything that went in the front couldn't go in more then a couple inches or i wouldn't have been able to pull the tubing off clean. The tubing for dual loops is mainly hidden in the front bats and in the top.


----------



## mordocai rp

MBO, i am making some n7 ram heatsinks. I know my work will be subpar to yours but Ill post a pic of them incase they inspire an idea for you. Ill post them when i get home in 5hrs or so
edit; this came out bad, but it is the prototype! Also i didn't prime or anything, just wanted a rough idea of how itd look so i did this. I will refine it however to have crisper lines. Didnt wait for the paint to dry either lol. Anyways heres the bad one, i hope you can see past the prototype badness;


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordocai rp*
> 
> MBO, i am making some n7 ram heatsinks. I know my work will be subpar to yours but Ill post a pic of them incase they inspire an idea for you. Ill post them when i get home in 5hrs or so
> edit; this came out bad, but it is the prototype! Also i didn't prime or anything, just wanted a rough idea of how itd look so i did this. I will refine it however to have crisper lines. Didnt wait for the paint to dry either lol. Anyways heres the bad one, i hope you can see past the prototype badness;


Prototype my foot! Just use a ruler next time and you got yourself some sweet N7 RAM sticks!
Also, keep the "N7" as you did, but the red area after it and the red and white before it, should probably be a little straighter.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordocai rp*
> 
> MBO, i am making some n7 ram heatsinks. I know my work will be subpar to yours but Ill post a pic of them incase they inspire an idea for you. Ill post them when i get home in 5hrs or so
> edit; this came out bad, but it is the prototype! Also i didn't prime or anything, just wanted a rough idea of how itd look so i did this. I will refine it however to have crisper lines. Didnt wait for the paint to dry either lol. Anyways heres the bad one, i hope you can see past the prototype badness;


All you need is some painters tape to clean it up next time, other than that it's not too shabby


----------



## mybadomen

*Update!*

*Here is the Sketch up we are going by, for the inside only. We are saving the Mass Effect 3 Logo for the Outside of the case and of course the M8 made by DaFrontlineTrooper will be going on top.Also the cooling will be white and red and also 2 Plextor SSD drives will be Mounted on the blank Carbon fiber Panel on the right hand top side.
*
*Also allot of help with the Vinyl work is being done by Kaged as my equipment is no where near ready to run







and we are good friends of course.
*


*
Also guys don't forget to check out and support his Pink NZXT Phantom Cancer Awareness Build !

Cancer Awareness Build here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/case-mod-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom*



*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordocai rp*
> 
> MBO, i am making some n7 ram heatsinks. I know my work will be subpar to yours but Ill post a pic of them incase they inspire an idea for you. Ill post them when i get home in 5hrs or so
> edit; this came out bad, but it is the prototype! Also i didn't prime or anything, just wanted a rough idea of how itd look so i did this. I will refine it however to have crisper lines. Didnt wait for the paint to dry either lol. Anyways heres the bad one, i hope you can see past the prototype badness;


Yeah mate just use some masking tape. Believe it or not i prefer the cheap dollar store masking tape over painters tape. But the concept is great. Also another tip is tape it all off with masking. Then do your Sketch on it. Next carefully cut it out a razor blade. then paint each color .









Really like the concept so if first don't succeed start over and do it again .Concept is perfect now just redo it!

Good Luck Mate and if need any help Pm me and i will do my best to help

MybadOmen


----------



## TheNr24

Hey mybadomen, I asume you will be running clear coolant in those red tubes now, right? Or still red dye also to make the res red? If so, why did you change it to red tubing after all?
Now you can't see the flow trough the slits on the top, or can you? Sorry for the many questions.









*KEEP MODDING MATE!*


----------



## BlazinJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Hey mybadomen, I asume you will be running clear coolant in those red tubes now, right? Or still red dye also to make the res red? If so, why did you change it to red tubing after all?
> Now you can't see the flow trough the slits on the top, or can you? Sorry for the many questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KEEP MODDING MATE!*


Mayhem's Coolant sponsored him so pretty sure he's using the pastels red and white.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Hey mybadomen, I asume you will be running clear coolant in those red tubes now, right? Or still red dye also to make the res red? If so, why did you change it to red tubing after all?
> Now you can't see the flow trough the slits on the top, or can you? Sorry for the many questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KEEP MODDING MATE!*


He changed the tubing because the deadline is nearing and he still has a ton to do.
The tubing will eventually be clear with red pastel in it, but, to meet the deadline and have the colors the way he wants them, he switched to red tubing.


----------



## Nitrogannex

My......Pants....I must change them now......HOLY BLAZING BATMAN GOOD JOB BRO


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Hey mybadomen, I asume you will be running clear coolant in those red tubes now, right? Or still red dye also to make the res red? If so, why did you change it to red tubing after all?
> Now you can't see the flow trough the slits on the top, or can you? Sorry for the many questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KEEP MODDING MATE!*


Yes you will still see the coolant, its still Mayhem's and you will still see the Red coolant and the White pastel. The Red tubing isn't solid red its still see through red.

*See problems like this one i am about to show you guys are killing me !

As you all are aware DaFrontlineTrooper (aka) Handcrafted a Special mini M8 Avenger Assault rifle. Well the thing was absolutely gorgeous and 1 of a kind. He shipped it all the way from New Zealand for this project. Well the good old Postal service figured it was a great idea to stuff a 20 inch Package into my 12 inch Mailbox! Yup he was a genius!

Anyway here is what i hopefully can fix. There is allot more damage then it shows in the picture. The stock is broke off completely , the trigger ring is broke off, and worse of all the whole front bottom barrel is broke also and almost forgot the scope is also damaged. I cant even imagine what he paid in Postage for them to completely destroy the thing.
*
Here is the M8 now and if you go back and watch the Video this thing was so perfect!







*Going to Contact Andy and see if there is a way i can somehow repair it and make it still look good. But this will be another unnecessary thing that will take tons of time from the build.I should have been just working on a nice stand for a perfect gun. Not try to repair something the postal service destroyed!

Imagine that all that time he spent Handcrafting this 1 of a kind Mini M8 . (The only one in the world like it) and it takes one idiot to totally destroy it.It was literally crushed to fit in my Mailbox!

This scares the hell out of me as i have a 3960x , Asus Rampage x79 , And 2 7970's still on the way for my next project! Will they try stuffing the Motherboard in my mailbox to? Maybe jump on it a few times till its all the way in .

Sorry if i sound a little stressed but its because i am to the limit! I set a Deadline for the end of this month and i like to meet my deadlines but i don't like taking short cuts my builds to make the deadlines.

Anyway i am sure it will all be fine and the build will come out great when its done. I wont be able to work on it for a whole week and thats really going to screw things up. So last thing i needed was to find the Rifle like i did. I am just really hoping i can save it.

Also Giveaway will be when i get back because i am working on getting proper permissions and all that fun stuff to even have a giveaway.

Take Care guys and will have another Update soon!
*
*MybadOmen*


----------



## TheNr24

*Oh my god!!*









You didn't deserve this man!! I'm so pissed in your place.









The giveaway can wait dude, you have your priorities, we understand.

You should tape a piece of paper to your door for the delivery guys saying they shouldn't try to cram no package in your mailbox

or else.... you'll come kill them in their sleep.
















I really hope you can fix it.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

dang, that sucks! I will never ship anything international that is breakable!!


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> dang, that sucks! *I will never ship anything international that is breakable*!!


Lol... nah, just don't ship anything internationally to america







I don't think I've ever had anything damaged from AusPost, but that could be cause most of the posties aren't dicks where I live lmao. I hear nothing but bad things about UPS or USPS... whatever, I don't know what it's called.

OT: Sorry to hear that happened Omen, hopefully you should be able to fix it... there's a glue for everything nowadays. Makes you wonder though, what could have possessed your mail man to be stupid enough to think 20 inches could fit into 12... oh the thought of that alone makes me laugh.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArkAngel666*
> 
> oh the thought of that alone makes me laugh.


It makes you *laugh*?? It makes me lose my faith in humanity postmen.


----------



## Vistaking

MBO... I'd call the Post Office on Monday and let them know. I know some of you guys would say " well the mail man didn't know what's inside " well then its common sense if the box doesn't fit then you take it to the door and ring the door bell .


----------



## CiBi

this sucks, lets hope you can fix it


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> MBO... I'd call the Post Office on Monday and let them know. I know some of you guys would say " well the mail man didn't know what's inside " *well then its common sense if the box doesn't fit then you take it to the door and ring the door bell* .


Our posties don't do that... We have two that come 'round. We have the guys on motorbikes that zip around and only carry items that would fit in a mailbox, otherwise if it's too big for the mailbox, even a little, it comes by Van. The guys that come by van are the ones who will deliver to the door. Maybe the US posties could learn a thing or two from our Aussie posties


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArkAngel666*
> 
> Our posties don't do that... We have two that come 'round. We have the guys on motorbikes that zip around and only carry items that would fit in a mailbox, otherwise if it's too big for the mailbox, even a little, it comes by Van. The guys that come by van are the ones who will deliver to the door. Maybe the US posties could learn a thing or two from our Aussie posties


It's not something that's wrong with the entire USPS, but just something that varies by location and person delivering. We all have our own experiences, and I've never had a bad experience with USPS. On the other hand, others have had large problems, while I've only had problems with UPS personally. But you cannot bash an entire company due to one person's misfortune.

OT: The build is looking fantastic MBO! It's a shame you cannot run for MoTM, otherwise you would for sure have another win under your belt! Sorry to hear about the rifle, hopefully it can be repaired.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArkAngel666*
> 
> I hear nothing but bad things about UPS or USPS... whatever, I don't know what it's called.


UPS and USPS are different. UPS is a private shipping company, and USPS is the public United States shipping.

Both suck.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> UPS and USPS are different. UPS is a private shipping company, and USPS is the public United States shipping.
> Both suck.


I must be the only person here who has never gotten damaged boxes from UPS or USPS. I receive a box from one or the other almost every day and even with my oversize mailbox my postman delivers any box to the door and only leaves the padded envelopes to the mailbox. (though often the boxes would fit) As far as UPS the only time I have had an issue is when my regular driver took a week off and I had 3 boxes that were supposedly delivered to the door go missing... It came out that many people on that route had missing items as well and the driver was supposedly dismissed. FedEx on the other hand always leaves me with banged up and opened boxes and they often show up a day later than they were supposed to, not to mention a fair amount of normal items shipped from inside the US to me (also in the US) somehow get hung up in the customs dept at my local branch.

To the OP... I would definitely have had a fit over the phone if someone crammed an item in my mailbox, especially a one of a kind item like the gun.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I must be the only person here who has never gotten damaged boxes from UPS or USPS. I receive a box from one or the other almost every day and even with my oversize mailbox my postman delivers any box to the door and only leaves the padded envelopes to the mailbox. (though often the boxes would fit) As far as UPS the only time I have had an issue is when my regular driver took a week off and I had 3 boxes that were supposedly delivered to the door go missing... It came out that many people on that route had missing items as well and the driver was supposedly dismissed. FedEx on the other hand always leaves me with banged up and opened boxes and they often show up a day later than they were supposed to, not to mention a fair amount of normal items shipped from inside the US to me (also in the US) somehow get hung up in the customs dept at my local branch.
> To the OP... I would definitely have had a fit over the phone if someone crammed an item in my mailbox, especially a one of a kind item like the gun.


I've never had an issue either with UPS, USPS or FEDEX.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Dude, that sucks.









I'm sure you were as eager to see it as we were, but what can you do?
If it can't be salvaged in any reasonable time, I say continue on. This thing looks sick enough as is.

I mean, does a sundae really need a cherry?


----------



## phillyd

you should leave a paint bomb for him in your mailbox


----------



## mybadomen

Still at camp guys and woot i got my personal for the Moment build up and running up here with me. So i finally cant contact you guys if the internet works









Cant wait to get home and get this Giveaway done and also Get the build done Most importantly. (Isnt it funny i threw a complete build together up here in the woods with basically no tools! in only 2 days!

No idea what the next build is going to be but right now shes on water and sitting in the Venom Case temporarily till i decide what i am doing next.

If anyone is interested here are the specs on the one i am on now (will be my next build)
*
(THIS IS NOT THE MASS EFFECT BUILD)*

CPU: i7 3960x Sandy Bridge Extreme 2011 socket (Just running a Rasa Block till i can get another EK HF Supreme from EK)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage Formula IV x79
Ram: 16Gig Corsair Dominator GT Quad Channel 2133 c9
GPU's: 2 Sapphire (Reference) HD7970's Both with EK Nickel/Plexi Blocks

Also for the moment while i am up here i am just running a 360 and 240 rad off a D5 pump and Primochill Myriad Reservoir

Believe it or not shes running pretty well.I haven't got any time to tweak it because i have been working non stop up here.

But here is what i did real fast till i figure out what all the extra settings are in this board:







Nothing to special i know but i will get it cranking in time. I also have plans for this to be my first ever build i run Dice with. (After some time to research and i am very lucky to have Christopher Cressy helping me with the dry Ice but and if you don't know him he is a champion overclocker.

Wow what a long post that was but i couldnt help it i missed you guys so bad while being stuck up here in the woods alone.

Talk soon as Internet allows me to

*MybadOmen*


----------



## mybadomen

Damn i want to get back to my house and get the Mass Effect 3 build together!!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Damn i want to get back to my house and get the Mass Effect 3 build together!!


I know the feeling bro, i'm still working my butt off to make time for my build. I'm looking forward to seeing this complete but take the down time and relax, i know that's hard to do though.


----------



## Dwood

Been sitting here, hand poised on the keyboard trying to think of a few adjectives to describe your case........can't

Its awesome man, very beautiful and clean. Keep up the awesome work!

If you ever need anything laser cut or machined Id do anything for you


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Been sitting here, hand poised on the keyboard trying to think of a few adjectives to describe your case........can't
> Its awesome man, very beautiful and clean. Keep up the awesome work!
> If you ever need anything laser cut or machined Id do anything for you


This post sums up my post pretty damn well.. I'm grabbing a switch and will be joining that crowd. I have my own mod planned, but its not nearly as amazing. MyBadOmen does it again...


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

MBO, youve eclipsed 60,000 views btw


----------



## phillyd

im jelly ^^


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> MBO, youve eclipsed 60,000 views btw


Awesome i do know for sure some of the Prizes for the 50,000 View Giveaway is:

NZXT Havik 120 and some NZXT Posters and also a White LED NZXT Kit. (Thanks to NZXT and Me for putting up the Giveaway items)

Not sure like i said in an earlier post how i am going to do this because to ship the Havik to another country would cost me twice what it costs.So will either be a cash Giveaway or something like that,or maybe i will purchase something in the winners country for them if they are not from the USA.Thats where the problem lies is in shipping to other countries and the fact i still am not home yet.

As soon as i get home the Giveaway will begin!

Again Thanks for the support and keep watching the build because i will be home Sunday and working hard on it.

*MybadOmen*


----------



## evil jerry

I wish I could give you my shipping rates where I work.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Awesome i do know for sure some of the Prizes for the 50,000 View Giveaway is:
> NZXT Havik 120 and some NZXT Posters and also a White LED NZXT Kit. (Thanks to NZXT and Me for putting up the Giveaway items)
> Not sure like i said in an earlier post how i am going to do this because to ship the Havik to another country would cost me twice what it costs.So will either be a cash Giveaway or something like that,or maybe i will purchase something in the winners country for them if they are not from the USA.Thats where the problem lies is in shipping to other countries and the fact i still am not home yet.
> As soon as i get home the Giveaway will begin!
> Again Thanks for the support and keep watching the build because i will be home Sunday and working hard on it.
> *MybadOmen*


Shipping from the Northeast to MD isn't that expensive, just saying..









And only two more days of waiting!!








Can't wait to finally see this thing finished!


----------



## selluminis

Been gone for a little bit. Just dropped in to check on this build. Post office fails. At least UPS did not get a hold of it. They would have turned it into dust. About to try to file a claim now on them for damaging a mobo that I shipped in for RMA.

This build is crazy! I cannot wait to see it finished.


----------



## mybadomen

*Heading home tonight and will start Grinding away at getting the Mass Effect 3 Build done !!!!!!!*

*So Excited to get back to it !

So Please stay tuned !!!!

Also if you plan on getting in on the the 50,000 View Giveaway make sure you are subbed to my last couple builds! (If you are one of my Followers you know what they are







)
This will be very important to be eligible to the Giveaway!

I am doing it this way to keep it fair for the people that have been following and Supporting me through my recent success!

But be ready guys and i hope you are excited as i am to see whats next on the Build.
*
*Take Care MybadOmen*


----------



## AlderonnX

WTB Final build pics man.. this is one of the mods that made me make a account here, well that venom build was..


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> WTB Final build pics man.. this is one of the mods that made me make a account here, well that venom build was..


Thanks for the kind words mate!!

*EDITED Post* because i don't believe it came across as what i was trying to say.I made a post and believe i worded it incorrectly and meant no harm at all by it.And believe me i don't think i am any different then any other Modder on this Forum.

OCN and its members i obviously love.I spend half my life on here with you guys and the other half building things to show you. Sometimes we just write things meaning to say one thing and it comes across as something totally different.

Take care guys and back to working on the build.

Mybadomen

Also on my way home guys . Woot!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words mate!!
> I wish Overclock. net would give me some recognition though .
> You would think they would have added me to the front page for making the Top 10 Kick Azz Pc Mods in Maximum PC Magazine , seeing this is my home forum.
> Really don't make sense to me that OCN doesnt recognize any of my accomplishments?
> Also the Magazine was. Just one of my recent accomplishments .
> 
> Mybadomen
> Also on my way home guys . Woot!


Your builds are nice MBO, but OCN wouldn't benefit from advertising MaxPC's list as MaxPC wouldn't be returning the favor. Everyone is already happy for you. If there is a different forum that you think will advertise that on the home page, I don't think OCN (itself, not the members) would care if you moved there.

You've been given recognition for Venom already in the MotM (which included advertising on the home page carousel), no reason to redo it. I've spoken to a few members who share this mentality, we love your work, but that post was a lot less humble than your past ones.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I wish Overclock. net would give me some recognition though .
> You would think they would have added me to the front page.


Not sure if serious, come on mbo...

_"A lot of respect was lost that day."_


----------



## crazyg0od33

I agree. Nice build, but that post was a little unnecessary


----------



## evil jerry

MyBadOmen,

You have a large following on this site, You have over 10x the views on my build log and no matter what I do to my build it's not going to have the exposure you already have. I understand how OCN is sometimes. Just don't take it personal, i know i get upset about this stuff sometimes.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I wish Overclock. net would give me some recognition though .
> You would think they would have added me to the front page for making the Top 10 Kick Azz Pc Mods in Maximum PC Magazine , seeing this is my home forum.
> Really don't make sense to me that OCN doesnt recognize any of my accomplishments?
> Also the Magazine was. Just one of my recent accomplishments .


Come one mate, a lot of people on this site would kill to have 60k views on their log and be sponsored, not to mention being included in that maxpc list. Hell, if one person a week commented on my log I was overjoyed. You have been sort of a cinderella story to the modders here and elsewhere. Where hard work and dedication got you to where you are, not loads of money or expensive equipment. Once you start forgetting that, and start acting like some other bigheaded top tier modders, people are going to start looking at you differently, and not in a better light.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words mate!!
> I wish Overclock. net would give me some recognition though .
> You would think they would have added me to the front page for making the Top 10 Kick Azz Pc Mods in Maximum PC Magazine , seeing this is my home forum.
> Really don't make sense to me that OCN doesnt recognize any of my accomplishments?
> Also the Magazine was. Just one of my recent accomplishments .
> 
> Mybadomen
> Also on my way home guys . Woot!


----------



## Big Shabazz

I'm just going to assume that whatever was said was stress related. It's easy when one reaches a breaking point, where they feel unappreciated and just need to vent their frustrations.

Why not do it in your own thread(s)?


----------



## mybadomen

*OOps i think that was taken out of context guys i in no way meant it that in a bad way.*

Sorry guys and as i said a million times before i Love OCN . Its my home Forum and always will be.

Correct and no idea why i wrote that or what it was even about really.Guess just total exhaustion after just getting home after a long week of tough work.

Please disregard that post it wasn't meant to be a bad thing and sorry if some took it that way.

Take Care guys and trust me OCN is now and will always be my home ! And i highly appreciate everything they do here and their hard work.

*Take Care MybadOmen*


----------



## phillyd

It's ok MBO! We all have our frustrations, just realize how much your words affect the community. Many of us hold you on a pedestal. Your log is 13 days younger than mine but it has almost three times the replies and 6 times the views. You have made something of yourself here, we love your work. Remember that you will always be a role model for amateur modders if you can stay yourself.
I still cannot wait to see this build complete. You are one of the biggest inspirations for my own build, and I owe the inspiration to get sponsored to you purely.


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE !*

*Thank you Plextor for making this Update possible and for coming on board the Mass Effect 3 - Switch 810 build !*


*As you guys that have been following the thread know already i have been talking about changing the SSD's to a different brand. I have been Very interested in Plextor Pro Series SSD's for a while now and read allot about then. Well to make a long story short i talked with Plextor and am dumping the OCZ drives and going to run a new Pair of Plextor 128gig M3 Pro Series SSD's in raid 0 Striped in the Mass Effect 3 build.*

*After some Testing i definitely love the drives and plan on running Plextor drives from now on and let me show you why*:

*First i will start with the unboxing of the Drives:*

*It was raining the day the drives arrived and i was nervous when i seen the box was wet!*



*As i opened the box i realized Plextor Packed the drives very nice, so my worries instantly went away (So much bubble wrap i bet i could of dropped them off my roof and they would be fine so A+ for Packaging! )*



*Now to look at the box itself :*

*As you can see and it was hard to get it on film the box is a shiny metallic blue and looks very nice!
*



*
And the Back which has the Specs which i will get to in a few:*


*And here are the contents inside the box: The SSD , an Adapter ,mounting screws,Software and Manual and 5 year warranty info.*



*Ok lets get right to the drive now because i am very excited about it:*

*The drive looks absolutely gorgeous! It sits in a brushed aluminum casing with Plextor done very nicely in black. Yeah i know this is just looks but trust me we will get to the performance soon enough. Also this SSD is one of the Lightest SSD drives i ever held and it is extremely thin. So for looks ,weight and size the drive is amazing so A+ here also !*





*

And here is where they will be going in the ME3 build:*



*Also here they are mounted in Venom which i am using just as a test bench right now :*



*
Ok now onwards to see how they Perform:*

*ATTO:*



*CrystalDiskMark*



*Plextor SSD Performance Analyzer*



*Windows Experience Index also 7.9 for the SSD's of course.*



*As you can easily see these drives easily do 1000mbs + and we proved it with Multiple benchmarks to be fair as Possible.
*

*Also one of the biggest attractions to the Plextor drives is their award winning technology called True Speed where their drives keep the performance over long periods of time. Plus don't forget they have a 5 Year Warranty !! So why are more people not running them ? I have no idea but i will be for sure !*

*More info on Plextor True Speed Technology : http://www.plextoramericas.com/TrueSpeed/index.html*

*And also the Specs of Plextor M3 Pro Series Drives i am using : http://www.plextoramericas.com/index.php/ssd/px-m3-pro-series?start=1*

*My conclusion is these SSD drives Rock ! and i would highly recommend them to anyone looking for lightening fast drives! Also Plextor makes many other model SSD's and Blu Ray burners etc so take a look for your self. here: http://www.plextoramericas.com/*

*But the # 1 reason i chose Plextor and wanted them as a Sponsor is because they have INCREDIBLE customer service and they also are very close with their customers on Facebook etc !*

*
I am highly honored to be Flying the PLEXTOR banner on this build Log and Proud to represent their name !!*

*
MybadOmen*

*More updates to come soon so keep Watching !*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## GREG MISO

Wowmazetacular


----------



## Draven

Hey they look really clean like that no fancy stuff on the outside.


----------



## protzman

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the lights







those are on my never ending list of things to purchase, the white ones too! (count me in?







)

and wow, those ssd's. You never really hear about plextor often, if at all... but those scores MAN. i honestly wouldn't expect that from a "no name (well not as popular)" company.

Pretty good move by them on sending them to you to show off if you ask me, i srsly might even look into em now


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are on my never ending list of things to purchase, the white ones too! (count me in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> and wow, those ssd's. You never really hear about plextor often, if at all... but those scores MAN. i honestly wouldn't expect that from a "no name (well not as popular)" company.
> Pretty good move by them on sending them to you to show off if you ask me, i srsly might even look into em now


Here's my Plextor M3 ATTO bench. (It's the NON-PRO SSD) No RAID.



Awesome little drives.

No Sandforce either if that's your thing.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Here's my Plextor M3 ATTO bench. (It's the NON-PRO SSD) No RAID.
> 
> Awesome little drives.
> No Sandforce either if that's your thing.


Exactly even yours would hit over 1000mbs in Raid 0 so why don't we see more people running them? Plus they don't slow down even when they are dirty. That's pretty amazing really!


----------



## selluminis

Never thought I would say that a storage drive was sexy. Until I saw those plextors that is......


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Never thought I would say that a storage drive was sexy. Until I saw those plextors that is......


Have you seen the Samsung 830. That's a damn nice looking drive also


----------



## mx3orange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Have you seen the Samsung 830. That's a damn nice looking drive also


Yeah, it is nice. Can't wait to see more on your build MBO


----------



## mybadomen

Had to upgrade to get this build done







Believe me already got ideas of Modding it but my wife already warned me stay away!



Seriously though i was about to just throw the build together quick but i want it done right and am taking the time to do it right. No sence doing all the work i done and slapping the last stuff together.


----------



## Vistaking

Were you planning on modifying the KEURIG to a PC? If so that is sick a PC that brews coffee . Then the TAB key ( from The Simpons show ) could really work once you press the TAB key it brews coffee.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> Were you planning on modifying the KEURIG to a PC? If so that is sick a PC that brews coffee . Then the TAB key ( from The Simpons show ) could really work once you press the TAB key it brews coffee.


Nah cant touch it but it is awesome looking and would be great for modding! Incredible coffee maker though as long as you buy the K cup so you can use your own coffee. See i dont need to be sponsored to recommend products . I just like being Sponsored by the companies i love and highly believe in.

But yeah KEURIG







from me !


----------



## Vistaking

Yeah I was looking to get the newer KEURIG vue where you could put what temperature you want.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> Yeah I was looking to get the newer KEURIG vue where you could put what temperature you want.


you can on this one also. The one i am showing is the special edition its called.

Does 3 cup sizes , Adjusts temps. set on and off time . Careful of the Vue you know that takes special cups? the normal ones dont fit so it might be hard to get allot of the cheaper brands for a while.

I just prefer Folgers half Caff so i all i use is the K cup really but i did buy some Hot chocolate cartridges for the kids. Honestly we thought about one of these coffee pots for a long time and just finally got it and it is so nice having a cup of coffee right away.


----------



## Bill Owen

It's coming along real nice dave. I can tell you are Hot Rodder. Nice eye for the details


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> It's coming along real nice dave. I can tell you are Hot Rodder. Nice eye for the details


Gotta love all these car people who are into computers. I've read somewhere your a car person also MyBadOmen!


----------



## Draven

@eviljerry just wanted to say I love the work you did with your case, it looks awesome and you got my vote for MOTM


----------



## mironccr345

Keurig is the S**T!!!


----------



## kgtuning

We the have small single size Keurig but it gets the job done.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @eviljerry just wanted to say I love the work you did with your case, it looks awesome and you got my vote for MOTM


Thanks Draven but I don't want my build taking away from MyBadOmen's Build log. I will say he is the inspiration on the SSD Drive mounting in my build, he graciously gave me the green light to do a similar mod.

I do want to say some good stuff I just read about MyBadOmen.
He donated some lighting to Kaged cancer build. Thank you sir as You (mybadomen) knows what that build means to Kaged. My greatest respect for you!


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Thanks Draven but I don't want my build taking away from MyBadOmen's Build log. I will say he is the inspiration on the SSD Drive mounting in my build, he graciously gave me the green light to do a similar mod.
> I do want to say some good stuff I just read about MyBadOmen.
> He donated some lighting to Kaged cancer build. Thank you sir as You (mybadomen) knows what that build means to Kaged. My greatest respect for you!


MBO's a great guy for sure, with awesome modding skills!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Thanks Draven but I don't want my build taking away from MyBadOmen's Build log. I will say he is the inspiration on the SSD Drive mounting in my build, he graciously gave me the green light to do a similar mod.
> I do want to say some good stuff I just read about MyBadOmen.
> He donated some lighting to Kaged cancer build. Thank you sir as You (mybadomen) knows what that build means to Kaged. My greatest respect for you!


Lol I just realize I posted this on the wrong thread, I thought I was posting in the Phantom Club, gawd I'm so tired, anyway it wasn't my intention to post that here and I don't want to take away from MBO's build either, but both of you and many others on OCN are great builders and modders, pretty much everyday I come on here I see great things, I am not very good with metal I am more of a woodworker myself but both of you are doing great work and I want to let you know how much I appreciate everything that you guys do to help out others,

@MBO MORE PICS PLS!!!! lol


----------



## johnko1

WOW,this is just gorgeous


----------



## mybadomen

*****Ok guys the Giveaway for the 50,000 Views is up and running*****

*Remember i said before a number of times that you must be Subbed to this thread to be eligible to enter. Well i extended that to being either Subbed to this Thread or Venom thread before today's date!*

*All the Info & the giveaway can be found at this Link : http://www.overclock.net/t/1262940/me3-50-000-view-giveaway#post_17349999*

*
Good Luck guys! and thank you for Supporting me and NZXT during this last year.*

*Take Care*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## wermad




----------



## crackerssss

Not going to bother checking back after that dodgy comment. Call it a mistranslation if you will, but you can't miss the ego in that comment.

You were respected for being an amateur builder everyone could relate to - now you think you deserve to be on the front page every other week. Enjoy the product.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crackerssss*
> 
> Not going to bother checking back after that dodgy comment. Call it a mistranslation if you will, but you can't miss the ego in that comment.
> You were respected for being an amateur builder everyone could relate to - now you think you deserve to be on the front page every other week. Enjoy the product.


That want the comment that was made and I wasn't speaking for myself only . I think some of you totally took that the wrong way and I already explained that once. I was referring to a magazine that more then 1 OCN Member was posted in is all.

And yes I am no different then you or anyone else here.

And please don't go trolling my thread with comments of what you say I think.

If you knew anything you would know I have a very hard time accepting any of this at all . People can call me amature , Pro or whatever they like but I am just like you guys but now as ton of stuff changed .

I never said I was better then anyone . I always keep up with all the new builds and am mostly interested in the new builders.

I guess I can't make everyone happy , Sponsors, Family , OCN and surely not all that follow me. But I think you totally reworded what I said just to try and make me look bad?

People that follow me and really know who I am , know that's a bunch of bull.

Do I get paid ? NO
Do I Post guides and other helpful info ? YES
Also if i did make it higher then Amature is that Bad?

I work my butt of and spent every dime I owned to try to get better in Modding but I NEVER consider myself to be above anyone.

I made 1 comment about 1 article which I though was a huge accomplishment in my life and instead of it turning into something that was really great to share here on OCN it turned into a mess.

Not sure what you want me to say but I am the same person I always was .

I don't expect this to clear everything up but like I said, Anyone that really knows me on here knows how I really am. I struggle everyday with my Mods and wonder why people like them.

Take care guys and again sorry if that comment last weak bothered you. If it did please PM me if you like and we can talk about it if you like because believe me I am very down to earth , I am low income family . And I struggle just like everyone else plus I am under major stress from deadline

Talk soon guys and Keep Modding MybadOmen.


----------



## johnko1

Some people are just jealous and want to demote others,so don't bother.

I'm jealous that you have sponsors







I am 17 so I don't earn money for making new builds quite often (every 4.5-5 years maybe) and don't have the right tools to achieve what I want,but this never stopped me from making good stuff from "scratch"


----------



## MrGrievous

Finally finished reading this build log and I am very impressed, just wished I had joined OCN early







but am glad I have now







some really nice work here. I'm currently prepping myself for my own personal build that I want to do and reading this has really influenced me to take a whack at modding some myself







keep up the great work!


----------



## MrGrievous

omen do you know what the difference btw the pro and regular Plextor SSD's is?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> omen do you know what the difference btw the pro and regular Plextor SSD's is?


It's simply slightly better. 535mb/s reads compared to 510 on the m3. Slightly improved 4k random read + write.

Here's a compare link:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=-1&IsNodeId=1&Description=plextor%20m3&bop=And&CompareItemList=-1%7C20-249-020%5E20-249-020-TS%2C20-249-014%5E20-249-014-TS


----------



## MrGrievous

mmmm I see now and the prices are the same (if one wasn't on sale for $20 bucks) which I did not notice at 1st when I looked. TY for the help


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> That want the comment that was made and I wasn't speaking for myself only . I think some of you totally took that the wrong way and I already explained that once. I was referring to a magazine that more then 1 OCN Member was posted in is all.
> And yes I am no different then you or anyone else here.
> And please don't go trolling my thread with comments of what you say I think.
> If you knew anything you would know I have a very hard time accepting any of this at all . People can call me amature , Pro or whatever they like but I am just like you guys but now as ton of stuff changed .
> I never said I was better then anyone . I always keep up with all the new builds and am mostly interested in the new builders.
> I guess I can't make everyone happy , Sponsors, Family , OCN and surely not all that follow me. But I think you totally reworded what I said just to try and make me look bad?
> People that follow me and really know who I am , know that's a bunch of bull.
> Do I get paid ? NO
> Do I Post guides and other helpful info ? YES
> Also if i did make it higher then Amature is that Bad?
> I work my butt of and spent every dime I owned to try to get better in Modding but I NEVER consider myself to be above anyone.
> I made 1 comment about 1 article which I though was a huge accomplishment in my life and instead of it turning into something that was really great to share here on OCN it turned into a mess.
> Not sure what you want me to say but I am the same person I always was .
> I don't expect this to clear everything up but like I said, Anyone that really knows me on here knows how I really am. I struggle everyday with my Mods and wonder why people like them.
> Take care guys and again sorry if that comment last weak bothered you. If it did please PM me if you like and we can talk about it if you like because believe me I am very down to earth , I am low income family . And I struggle just like everyone else plus I am under major stress from deadline
> Talk soon guys and Keep Modding MybadOmen.


The only thing I do not like is the fact that you are not done yet. LOL. Don't worry about people making lame posts on here. Keep up the good work. I want a finished product on my desk by Monday morning.


----------



## Equ1l13r1um

Have been watching this build log for a while and figured it was time I posted a comment








Awesome build MBO! really enjoying what your doing and can't wait to see the final result. I can only wish I had the balls to try stuff like this lol but unfortunately I don't








Forget the rubbish posts and keep on modding! Sad that making one misjudged comment or mistake can lead to bad comments.....we all have a bad/off day were we say things that we don't mean or come out wrong.

Dave


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> I want a finished product on my desk by Monday morning.


^THIS^


----------



## Oberon

uppdddaaaaaatteeeeeeeee pppleeeeeeaaaasssssseeeeee


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> uppdddaaaaaatteeeeeeeee pppleeeeeeaaaasssssseeeeee


this, all the this


----------



## mybadomen

I know guys i am trying Real Life is interfering plus i am having a Huge issue where a new Motherboard i bought was defective and smoked my 3960X CPU which believe me is devastating because i cant just run out and buy one of them .Plus i had to go to work in another state for a while so i am trying to bring all my tools and stuff here to finish building it which is allot more of a hassle then i thought it would be. But as before once i start doing updates a bunch will come at once.

Thanks though guys for allot of the nice comments as right now i am severely bummed out over that CPU mess. Imagine finally getting the money for a 3960x saved up and it works great so you decide to upgrade from a Rampage Formula to a Rampage Extreme and 1 bad motherboard takes everything you own out! With no way to afford a new CPU. This is so messed up.

But as for Mass Effect 3 Build they removed the Deadline so i can take my time and do it the way i want it done rather then slapping it together.Which is great because Modding should be fun and now it is again.

Hmmm let me see if i have any new Photos that are going into the next update when i do it: (I think you guys seen this one but now it says Normandy SR2 on the PSU/Rad Box. not in this Photo sorry)


----------



## Equ1l13r1um

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I know guys i am trying Real Life is interfering plus i am having a Huge issue where a new Motherboard i bought was defective and smoked my 3960X CPU which believe me is devastating because i cant just run out and buy one of them .Plus i had to go to work in another state for a while so i am trying to bring all my tools and stuff here to finish building it which is allot more of a hassle then i thought it would be. But as before once i start doing updates a bunch will come at once.
> Thanks though guys for allot of the nice comments as right now i am severely bummed out over that CPU mess. Imagine finally getting the money for a 3960x saved up and it works great so you decide to upgrade from a Rampage Formula to a Rampage Extreme and 1 bad motherboard takes everything you own out! With no way to afford a new CPU. This is so messed up.
> But as for Mass Effect 3 Build they removed the Deadline so i can take my time and do it the way i want it done rather then slapping it together.Which is great because Modding should be fun and now it is again.
> Hmmm let me see if i have any new Photos that are going into the next update when i do it: (I think you guys seen this one but now it says Normandy SR2 on the PSU/Rad Box. not in this Photo sorry)

















That looks simply stunning! Love the work you've done thus far keep up the great work!

Dave


----------



## selluminis

I think that this is a sign that you should have stuck with the 2600k and the z68 board you had started to use.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I think he meant on the other build he started after this one.


----------



## selluminis

That could be. Forgot about that. Is there a log?


----------



## Big Shabazz

3770K and a Z77 Fatal1ty board.

Give me an idea of what I could possibly make mine look like


----------



## wermad

It is very strange the RIVE took out the 3960x and the ram. But, i have been hearing a lot of sad tales of these high-end boards going kaput and taking out a few other things with it. i was ready to place a bid on a used Rive on ebay but after MBO told me about his unfortunate story, I decided not to. I'm ok with the Fatal1ty Pro x79. I did too went from the awesome 2600k and an EVGA P67 FTW to this new setup and though it is slightly faster, I just don't feel like it is







. Could be since this newer platform doesn't easily reach 5.0 like my old SB setup. I might change mb to see if it can push my SB-E a bit further.


----------



## frank anderson

Friend of mine built a rig using a RIVE and a 3960x, BSOD nightmare it was.. We later found out that the CPU was the problem, the msg was in laymen s terms "one of the cores has decided to stop working"..... We are not sure if the motherboard caused this or the CPU was just DOA, Intel has replaced it and the problem has been resolved since..

We are having a new problem now, when using the onboard RAID in "0" with 2 Samsung F3, random write errors and corrupted data, when boot into safe mode, the problem goes away.. weird, still no solution till this day..

The last problem we are having is with the Aquaero Pro, doesn't want to work right and disconnect off the USB bus by random, Aqua Computer blames in on Asus, Asus blames it on Aquacomputer..

My 2500K with Gigabyte"s P67 UD7 board does not have any problems what so ever with the Aquaero, been running it for half a year now..

Just pointing out that the RIVE appears to be a very "head ache" temper-mental board... Be Prepared..


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It is very strange the RIVE took out the 3960x and the ram. But, i have been hearing a lot of sad tales of these high-end boards going kaput and taking out a few other things with it. i was ready to place a bid on a used Rive on ebay but after MBO told me about his unfortunate story, I decided not to. I'm ok with the Fatal1ty Pro x79. I did too went from the awesome 2600k and an EVGA P67 FTW to this new setup and though it is slightly faster, I just don't feel like it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Could be since this newer platform doesn't easily reach 5.0 like my old SB setup. I might change mb to see if it can push my SB-E a bit further.


Nah my ram is fine i am using it now in my I5 Build just to make sure there was no issues. Only the board is bad but the board being bad killed the CPU. I am still going to be using a Rampage Extreme because a a working one is a great board. And yes for this for a future build that wont be for a while.I was just getting parts together before Posting anything because sometimes it takes Months to get parts as my next build is also Sponsored.Maby i can just get Intel to sponsor me a CPU and the whole problem will be solved. But i hear they are Very very hard to get.

anyway guys yeah the ram is fine and this is not for the Mass Effect build.

*Here are Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 build Specs:*

CPU: Intel i7-2700k runs 5Ghz 24/7 stable but can bench with it at 5.3Ghz
MB: AsRock Fatality Pro Z68 Gen3
Ram: 4 Gig Corsair Dominator GT's @ 2136 mhz 9.11.9.27 1T (i think)
GPU's: 2 Powercolor (Reference) 6970's @ 1000/1500
PSU: NZXT Hale90 1000w
SSD'S: 2 128Gig Plextor M3 Pro series in raid 0 (Over 1000mbs)
Case NZXT Switch 810

*Cooling:*
ekwb blocks one everything Ram,Cpu,both GPU's plus Ram plates on the GPUs
2 ekwb DCP4.0 Pumps
1 ekwb XTC 420 Rad
1 ekwb XTC 280 Rad
2 10" ekwb 8 port advanced Tube reservoirs
1 ekwb dual loop Spin Res.
Mayhem's Light Red Pastel Coolant
Mayhem's Ice White Patel Coolant
Mayhem's Red dye
Primochill Red see through tubing
Primochill Clear tubing
12 NZXT 140mm FZ Series fans
1 Sentry Mix Fan controller.
1 Antec Veris Premier Multimedia Station
Bunch of little Parts from Mnpctech including Molding,a sheet of Di Noc and some of the stuff i didnt use yet or havent decided where to fit it but he sent allot.
50+ ekwb Compression fittings and adapters.
Also some Primochill Ghost fittings in places.
And tons of other stuff including 5 2foot x 2 foot sheets of 3M Carbon Fiber Dinoc.

that's the specs for now. Many might ask why only 4 gigs of ram. Answer is its more then enough for this build. and with 2 2 gig sticks getting high clocks and high ram speeds is rather easy to achieve Stable.And is way more then enough for Mass Effect 3.

And once again i would like to thank all my wonderful Sponsors for the help getting these parts and the great relationships we have made while working together.

Hope that helps guys its not an update but at least you now know the ME3 system specs.At least that i can think of on off the top of my head.

Probally forgetting something but thats basically the specs. Will be no storage drive as its will have only Mass Effect 3 in it and be for show only.

*Take Care guys and wish you all the best on your Projects.*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## Blizlake

Won't ASUS pay for the broken stuff if it was their board that blew the cpu up?








Really, where are all these bad ASUS boards coming from, there's been a big increase in them.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Won't ASUS pay for the broken stuff if it was their board that blew the cpu up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, where are all these bad ASUS boards coming from, there's been a big increase in them.


Yeah i know i read all the nightmares and was scared buying one for the $450. they cost but i did and ate it hard. Now i am RMAing the board buying another CPU. Allot of members talked me into possibly grabbing a 3930 instead since it is basically on Par with the 3960x. I still have to go with the Extreme board though but i can still put my good Formula Board up for sale since that works perfect.

Lol at least if i was overclocking the thing it wouldn't be half that bad.I had the CPU at 5Ghz in the Formula Board no problem and ran it 4.5 ghz daily but to have it die at 1.6 ghz really kills me.I know the thing was messed up because you could hear a popping sound.I know with some boards this is normal when your amp kicks on for your speakers.But if that was true my Formula board would have made the Popping sound and it didn't.

Anyway i am trying to pull myself out of this mess and still afford to but the small stuff for ME3 build still needed.Its amazing how much the little things you would never think of add up to.

Just look at this thread it shows how great my Rampage Formula IV setup and my 3960 was doing. There were 0 problems .I actually loved it and yes ASUS should be replacing the CPU but you think they will answer me? NOT.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1256307/hmm-next-build-bench-setup-dunno-yet


----------



## GREG MISO

That really sucks Mbo. Your such a great modder and shouldnt have to go through all this hassle. Tell them that if they dont replace you will start saying bad things about them. Good luck









-Greg


----------



## TheNr24

Oh man, that sucks about the board and cpu, I really hope Intel will sponsor you a CPU!

Ar you just going to ask them or how does that work?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

dude, RMA the cpu too.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> dude, RMA the cpu too.


Cant RMA the CPU its not new i had it.

But lets just get back to Mass Effect 3 Build stuff as there is nothing newegg, Asus or Intel is going to do. So my next build will be a 3930k and i eat the $1,000. CPU. that's all there is to it.

Mass Effect 3 build has no worries it has an AsRock board so its Solid ! Its already done 5.3Ghz on water with all 8 threads on. Vs Asus 1.6Ghz on water POOF!

LOL

But seriously its clear they could care less about their customers. So i will somehow get a CPU and move on but that has nothing to do with this build.

Which Guess what guys. I AM HOME !!! Hoping to get out an Update so will be busted butt to do that. Allot of the work lately was wiring so i really didn't post that because it gets rather boring to look at pictures of wires.

Take Care MybadOmen


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Cant RMA the CPU its not new i had it.
> But lets just get back to Mass Effect 3 Build stuff as there is nothing newegg, Asus or Intel is going to do. So my next build will be a 3930k and i eat the $1,000. CPU. that's all there is to it.
> Mass Effect 3 build has no worries it has an AsRock board so its Solid ! Its already done 5.3Ghz on water with all 8 threads on. Vs Asus 1.6Ghz on water POOF!
> LOL
> But seriously its clear they could care less about their customers. So i will somehow get a CPU and move on but that has nothing to do with this build.
> Which Guess what guys. I AM HOME !!! Hoping to get out an Update so will be busted butt to do that. Allot of the work lately was wiring so i really didn't post that because it gets rather boring to look at pictures of wires.
> Take Care MybadOmen


I would actually really like to see what you do with cable management. I hate the way mine is and am looking for any ideas. Could you post of couple of the back of this bad boy?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> I would actually really like to see what you do with cable management. I hate the way mine is and am looking for any ideas. Could you post of couple of the back of this bad boy?


Out of site out of mind


----------



## mybadomen

*Guys as you all know Plextor has been kind enough to Sponsor me and this Build with the M3 Pro series SSD Drives drives that you have seen in one of the updates in the Index.
But some have been asking what the difference was between the Plextor Pro Series M3 and the regular M3 is.*
*
Well here is the difference and hope this helps clear things up.*

*- M3 Pro is Plextor's pro series with superior firmware created for the enthusiasts who want the best of the best

- Read/write speeds are much faster at up to 540/450 MB/s compared to 525/445 MB/s of M3

- M3 Pro form factor is 2.5inch with a 7mm thickness while the M3 is 2.5inch with a 9.5mm thickness

- M3 Pro designs to fit ultrabook as well of PC and notebook*
*
Hope this clear some confusion on the different between the twos*



*
Either way they are both smoking Fast .Reliable and carry a great warranty and incredible Customer Service !!*

*Take Care*
*MybadOmen*


----------



## mybadomen

Well back to New Hampshire guys and Mass Effect build is coming with me now. I need to get this thing done and its to hard trying to do it here so i will be setting up a shop at camp and building their.Thats exactly how i build Requiem Revamp. I figure the fresh air and plenty of free time i have after work there i will get this build done allot quick .But like i said i am not rushing it as there are still some cool little things i want to add to the build. But my next project is almost ready to get started so i need to get moving at a better pace on ME3.

So stay tuned for some updates and maby some nice shots of the nice outdoors while i am building









Tons to do tonight as i have to load tons of stuff plus 2 builds up with me. Venom at the moment is being used as a test stand for my new project that you guys will see show up soon enough. But all still stuff is being brought to New Hampshire so i can get working their all summer.

Grats to the Winners of the 50,000 view Contest

and will talk to you all soon but for right now i am going offline till i get to camp .

Cya soon and by the way Camp = RV Resort where i also work and have a 36 foot RV so its noy like i am going into a tent







i have power and working space,internet,AC Satellite TV all that stuff. So its actually a very nice place to build.

Take Care MybadOmen


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Well back to New Hampshire guys and Mass Effect build is coming with me now. I need to get this thing done and its to hard trying to do it here so i will be setting up a shop at camp and building their.Thats exactly how i build Requiem Revamp. I figure the fresh air and plenty of free time i have after work there i will get this build done allot quick .But like i said i am not rushing it as there are still some cool little things i want to add to the build. But my next project is almost ready to get started so i need to get moving at a better pace on ME3.
> So stay tuned for some updates and maby some nice shots of the nice outdoors while i am building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tons to do tonight as i have to load tons of stuff plus 2 builds up with me. Venom at the moment is being used as a test stand for my new project that you guys will see show up soon enough. But all still stuff is being brought to New Hampshire so i can get working their all summer.
> Grats to the Winners of the 50,000 view Contest
> and will talk to you all soon but for right now i am going offline till i get to camp .
> Cya soon and by the way Camp = RV Resort where i also work and have a 36 foot RV so its noy like i am going into a tent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have power and working space,internet,AC Satellite TV all that stuff. So its actually a very nice place to build.
> Take Care MybadOmen


im jelly of ur rv space... I want to see this thang done


----------



## phillyd

hey MBO, cant wait to see this next big update, what I've seen looks fantastic! good luck!


----------



## mybadomen

*Hiya Guys not really an update but just got Mass Effect Build and all my tools and parts up to camp where i will be working and Modding for the next 5 Months. and here is a little update of whats left to do.Not much really i just need a break in the weather and it to stop raining.I dont trust having the build anywhere near dampness.
*

*Here's a Photo or 2 so you can see what i have left to do:

Need to Cut out the window and finish all the Dinoc Carbon Fiber,Do some wiring and soldering,Finish the lighting ,Add fans to the front and rear as intakes.Also mount the 2 Plextor M3 Pro Series SSD's which i will log all this work when i do it.
*


*On the Front i have a bunch to do still i need to cut the front and match the top mesh with the same color scheme also Carbon fiber everything in the front also and add some Mass Effect look to it.*



*And then on the back side i have some stuff i am doing also but keeping that a secret for now









Here is my new little workshop for the next 5 months. Actually its a very nice area compared to being at my house.*





*And the whole Place*



*Beautiful Place for Modding!*

*Take Care Guys*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## mironccr345

That. case. is. really. sweet! Love the exposed tubes on the top panel.

Nice work shop!


----------



## BlazinJoker

Glad your almost finished, can't wait to see your surprise


----------



## frank anderson

The Great Outdoors, That's Sweet, I'm jealous









I need to do a get away to Tibet or something, this city life is just bleh...

Let me know how that dual bay EK res is working for you, I hear the waterfall inside gives people that constant feeling that they need to use the loo.. I am thinking of replacing my RP452 units with something, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Oberon

HEY MBO

I'm a huge fan of your work. Just wanted to let you know that this is by far the best mod/build shared over OCN.

I left you a message regarding your mods!

cheers


----------



## mybadomen

*Thanks Guys* .Been working on the build again Finally so updates will be coming shortly . Problem is the things i have to do are big things that take awhile before i can actually post a Update.But will be shortly i promise!

*Take Care*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Thanks Guys* .Been working on the build again Finally so updates will be coming shortly . Problem is the things i have to do are big things that take awhile before i can actually post a Update.But will be shortly i promise!
> 
> *Take Care*
> 
> *MybadOmen*










It seems like almost all the builds I have been following are on hold right now.


----------



## mybadomen

Nah not on hold mate. Everything is now moved to New Hampshire and i am back to work


----------



## Krusher33

Geez... I'd like totally sleep out there just to make sure no one tampers with anything.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Geez... I'd like totally sleep out there just to make sure no one tampers with anything.


MBO, sounds like you have a volunteer for guard duty.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> MBO, sounds like you have a volunteer for guard duty.


He he. Builds stay inside to ovoid moisture and i have a dehumidifier in the screen house to make sure nothing gets damp.


----------



## jfarrar

hi hope i am not of base but could i ask you a question??

i asked ek for sponsorship that i was doing and they said that they where intrested and would like to know if i was making a blog and
i said yes and i would also include them in every post and also include there logo on the case in question and asked me what i would like

then i got a email back after i said what i would need to do the project and anything they could sponsor me with would be great

then i got this email back.

deleted on say so!!! cheers:thumb:









what i want to know is what would i need to do to show them the beneifits or what can i do to get the things they require
i have built pcs for the past 15 years and have always funded them myself.
and if you would like to see some of my builds please see the link
attached

cheers joe


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfarrar*
> 
> hi hope i am not of base but could i ask you a question??
> i asked ek for sponsorship that i was doing and they said that they where intrested and would like to know if i was making a blog and
> i said yes and i would also include them in every post and also include there logo on the case in question and asked me what i would like
> then i got a email back after i said what i would need to do the project and anything they could sponsor me with would be great
> then i got this email back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Joseph Farrar,
> 
> We are sorry, but since we cannot evaluate the benefits of builds you have done so far, we cannot offer you any sponsorship.
> There are many daily requests like this and we cannot sponsor every project.
> 
> Thank you for understanding.
> 
> 
> what i want to know is what would i need to do to show them the beneifits or what can i do to get the things they require
> i have built pcs for the past 15 years and have always funded them myself.
> and if you would like to see some of my builds please see the link
> attached
> cheers joe


Best i can say mate is if they are self funded enter them in Mod of the Month Contest and stuff like that to get known. I really don't know that much about sponsorship. I just have fun and build and love to show what i have done because people here like built computers and people where i am from don't even know what they are or understand it. I do know sponsors can only sponsor so many people as they have a budget just like anything else does. If you really love Modding you will get their Mate.

Not sure if i helped but i did the best to my ability but honestly i think theres a disclaimer you got with that email saying it was confidential so i would double check that and delete it. Just my Opinion .
*
Take care mate and keep up the great work.*
*
MybadOmen*


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfarrar*
> 
> hi hope i am not of base but could i ask you a question??
> i asked ek for sponsorship that i was doing and they said that they where intrested and would like to know if i was making a blog and
> i said yes and i would also include them in every post and also include there logo on the case in question and asked me what i would like
> then i got a email back after i said what i would need to do the project and anything they could sponsor me with would be great
> then i got this email back.
> Dear Mr. Joseph Farrar,
> 
> We are sorry, but since we cannot evaluate the benefits of builds you have done so far, we cannot offer you any sponsorship.
> There are many daily requests like this and we cannot sponsor every project.
> 
> Thank you for understanding.
> what i want to know is what would i need to do to show them the beneifits or what can i do to get the things they require
> i have built pcs for the past 15 years and have always funded them myself.
> and if you would like to see some of my builds please see the link
> attached
> cheers joe


The builds look nice. One thing I noticed with your video. All you really show cased were the cases. I did not really see any modding other then the Ironman thing and some decals. Other then that, everything looked fairly stock. The big thing, for them(sponsors), is the fact that you would show case their product inside the computer case. What the hardware looks like inside the awesome case is a major part of it in these mods that I am seeing.

MBO does a fantastic job of showcasing his mods to the case as well as the hardware inside.

Perhaps, you did a lot of showcasing and just sent the wrong pictures. Your work looks fairly good.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> The builds look nice. One thing I noticed with your video. All you really show cased were the cases. I did not really see any modding other then the Ironman thing and some decals. Other then that, everything looked fairly stock. The big thing, for them(sponsors), is the fact that you would show case their product inside the computer case. What the hardware looks like inside the awesome case is a major part of it in these mods that I am seeing.
> MBO does a fantastic job of showcasing his mods to the case as well as the hardware inside.
> Perhaps, you did a lot of showcasing and just sent the wrong pictures. Your work looks fairly good.


Lol actually i haven't showed much of anything in a while .Lol ... He he

Trust me though Not slacking. Tons going on all at once. You guys will soon see









So please keep checking back .Not just to see the builds but to say Hi once in a while guys








*
Take Care and like i said Stay Tuned!*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## GoodInk

Hi


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Hi


Knew i had that coming







and hiya Ink


----------



## PCModderMike

Are you holding out on us MBO?


----------



## BlazinJoker

Up in New Hampshire anything is possible, live free or die







.
Waiting for more updates omen, since silent is well silent on his build


----------



## mybadomen

*"UPDATE"*

Well hiya guys, I have an update but its not huge. I am now back to working on ME3 as well as another build but making ME3 the priority right now.

*Here is the point the build was at before today as you can see i have been working on her a bit:*





*Here is some work i did Today.*

*Mounted the 2 Plextor M3 Pro Series SSD Drives.*



*
Wrapped the Modded top front Panel with more 3M Di noc Carbon Fiber*







*And also Painted another NZXT FZ-140 Fan Red and Modded the lower front panel and cut out some Mesh that will be painted to match the mesh on top and inside. (Front is still incomplete)*





*Also did some boring wiring but didn't photo it as it was nothing special.*

*And thanks to My Sponsors involved in this Update:*

*Plextor* *for their PX-M3 Pro Series SSD Drives that are smoking fast Clean or Dirty !*



*More Info Here : http://www.plextoramericas.com/index.php/ssd/px-m3-pro-series*

*NZXT* *For everything they Sponsored for this build:


*
*More Products from NZXT Here: http://www.nzxt.com/new/product_all.php*

*ATXPCREPAIR* & *MNPCTECH* *For huge help getting all the 3M Di-noc Carbon fiber needed for this build which is a total of 2 feet x 10 feet and is far from cheap stuff!*


*
More Info on ATXPCREPAIR Here:* *http://atxpctech.com/*



*For all MNPCTECH's great products, guides,blobs look here : http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html*

*Sorry for the long wait but hope you guys like where its heading. Looks like its almost done but its all the tiny details that drive me crazy, But you should see allot more updates from here on out as i am all set up to work here now.

Take care and really hope you guys like it:*
*
More to come soon so keep watching:*

*MybadOmen
*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## crazyg0od33

whats that fan controller in the top bays?


----------



## 5prout




----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> whats that fan controller in the top bays?


Its not a Fan controller and the Switch 810 don't come with top bays










The thing you are looking at is an Antec Veris . I love them and run them in all my PC's .

Besides powering the PC on and off by Remote control .Its also a great media center that plays basically every Format. I really love the things.you should check them out.


----------



## Nitrogannex

I need to change pants......


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Shhhaa-Wing! You can really see the details put into the case when it's out in the sun light! Awesome job!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *"UPDATE"*
> Well hiya guys, I have an update but its not huge. I am now back to working on ME3 as well as another build but making ME3 the priority right now.
> *Here is the point the build was at before today as you can see i have been working on her a bit:*
> 
> 
> *Here is some work i did Today.*
> *Mounted the 2 Plextor M3 Pro Series SSD Drives.*
> 
> *
> Wrapped the Modded top front Panel with more 3M Di noc Carbon Fiber*
> 
> 
> 
> *And also Painted another NZXT FZ-140 Fan Red and Modded the lower front panel and cut out some Mesh that will be painted to match the mesh on top and inside. (Front is still incomplete)*
> 
> 
> *Also did some boring wiring but didn't photo it as it was nothing special.*
> 
> *And thanks to My Sponsors involved in this Update:*
> *Plextor* *for their PX-M3 Pro Series SSD Drives that are smoking fast Clean or Dirty !*
> 
> *More Info Here : http://www.plextoramericas.com/index.php/ssd/px-m3-pro-series*
> *NZXT* *For everything they Sponsored for this build:
> 
> *
> *More Products from NZXT Here: http://www.nzxt.com/new/product_all.php*
> *ATXPCREPAIR* & *MNPCTECH* *For huge help getting all the 3M Di-noc Carbon fiber needed for this build which is a total of 2 feet x 10 feet and is far from cheap stuff!*
> 
> *
> More Info on ATXPCREPAIR Here:* *http://atxpctech.com/*
> 
> *For all MNPCTECH's great products, guides,blobs look here : http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html*
> *Sorry for the long wait but hope you guys like where its heading. Looks like its almost done but its all the tiny details that drive me crazy, But you should see allot more updates from here on out as i am all set up to work here now.
> Take care and really hope you guys like it:*
> *
> More to come soon so keep watching:*
> *MybadOmen
> *
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## selluminis

My god! That is all I have to say....


----------



## thestache

Beautiful.


----------



## mandrix

Looking good!
I have a question(s) about your psu cover. If I understand right, that's a 2-piece design consisting of the lower main body and a top. Is the larger, lower piece a single piece of metal, and how is it attatched to the case?
What is the minimum thickness you would recommend?
Thanks!


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *"UPDATE"*
> Well hiya guys, I have an update but its not huge. I am now back to working on ME3 as well as another build but making ME3 the priority right now.
> *Here is the point the build was at before today as you can see i have been working on her a bit:*
> 
> 
> *Here is some work i did Today.*
> *Mounted the 2 Plextor M3 Pro Series SSD Drives.*
> 
> *
> Wrapped the Modded top front Panel with more 3M Di noc Carbon Fiber*
> 
> 
> 
> *And also Painted another NZXT FZ-140 Fan Red and Modded the lower front panel and cut out some Mesh that will be painted to match the mesh on top and inside. (Front is still incomplete)*
> 
> 
> *Also did some boring wiring but didn't photo it as it was nothing special.*
> 
> *And thanks to My Sponsors involved in this Update:*
> *Plextor* *for their PX-M3 Pro Series SSD Drives that are smoking fast Clean or Dirty !*
> 
> *More Info Here : http://www.plextoramericas.com/index.php/ssd/px-m3-pro-series*
> *NZXT* *For everything they Sponsored for this build:
> 
> *
> *More Products from NZXT Here: http://www.nzxt.com/new/product_all.php*
> *ATXPCREPAIR* & *MNPCTECH* *For huge help getting all the 3M Di-noc Carbon fiber needed for this build which is a total of 2 feet x 10 feet and is far from cheap stuff!*
> 
> *
> More Info on ATXPCREPAIR Here:* *http://atxpctech.com/*
> 
> *For all MNPCTECH's great products, guides,blobs look here : http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html*
> *Sorry for the long wait but hope you guys like where its heading. Looks like its almost done but its all the tiny details that drive me crazy, But you should see allot more updates from here on out as i am all set up to work here now.
> Take care and really hope you guys like it:*
> *
> More to come soon so keep watching:*
> *MybadOmen
> *
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


Excellent job Dave! It's flawless as always. I love you eye for details


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> Excellent job Dave! It's flawless as always. I love you eye for details


Thanks Bill means allot coming from you.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Looking good!
> I have a question(s) about your psu cover. If I understand right, that's a 2-piece design consisting of the lower main body and a top. Is the larger, lower piece a single piece of metal, and how is it attatched to the case?
> What is the minimum thickness you would recommend?
> Thanks!


Never mind, I'll figure it out.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Never mind, I'll figure it out.


Yes 2 Piece to make it easier to access the Rad and 4 fans that are hidden below it .Also to get it into the case i had to make a notch to slide the top piece in first . Hope this helps and sorry for late reply.

MybadOmen


----------



## TheNr24

Hey Omen, amazing job, especially with the mesh on the front, nice!

How come there's a gap above your Antec Veris though? Slot loading dvd drive there maybe?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Hey Omen, amazing job, especially with the mesh on the front, nice!
> How come there's a gap above your Antec Veris though? Slot loading dvd drive there maybe?


Because i just started working on the front and there is only 4 5.25 bay slots on the Switch 810. I had to make it bigger to fit what i wanted in there. That's a simple fix .I just haven't got to that yet.
And thanks for the Compliment Mate.

*MybadOmen*


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*

*Just another small update of getting a little more work done to the front of the Case. Looks a bit funny right now till the actual Theme is applied and the Window etc is Modded.*

*Ok Lets get started :*

*Here is the lower front Panel that i started Modding in the last update:*



*Now to paint the Mesh i made earlier to match the top. First step because it is bare metal is to Prime it with an etching Primer:*



*Next i paint the whole piece in Black Krylon "Fusion" Satin Black. I have completely switched to using Krylon when using rattle can pants now. The stuff is really amazing on Metal or Plastic and also has an Adhesion Promoter already in it.*



*Next i mark it and tape of a 2 inch space that will be Painted white as part of the red and white stripe. (Usually this stripe would go on the side but i wanted to be original as this is my Version of Mass Effect 3 Build so i wanted it Centered) Also again using White Krylon Fusion.*



*Totally forgot to take a Photo of the white panted and taping off the Red. but basically all i did was let the white dry and taped off a 1 inch stripe in the center to pain red and here is what it looks like drying with the tape off.*



*Now i move on to the Heat gun and 3M Di-noc Carbon Fiber to wrap the lower panel that the Mesh will be sitting in:*







*And after a little heating and carefully getting all the edges its wrapped:*


*
and a Shot of it back on the ME3 build:*



*More to Come Keep Watching*

*Take Care,*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## crazyg0od33

interesting. I like it though in my mind the square cut looks a little weird with the angled panel. kind of like a very big contrast in my mind. love the paint and carbon though


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> interesting. I like it though in my mind the square cut looks a little weird with the angled panel. kind of like a very big contrast in my mind. love the paint and carbon though


So many did the regular shape and i only have 1 140mm Fan there so i decided to make it square to match the top Mesh. I did almost to it the way you are thinking if you look how the Mesh is cut it wasn't going to be square. But then it will show my rad and stuff that's hidden below so i decided against it at the last minute. I'm sure the final result will be nice or i will redo it anyway .I am rather a strange Modder i have no idea what i am doing until i do it so every update is as new to me as it is to you guys. Lol there's no sketch ups or anything i just go with the flow.If you listen hard enough the build will tell you what it wants









Thanks for the compliments Mate and take care.

*MybadOmen*


----------



## mybadomen

Come on fellow OCN members no comments on the build so far.









*More Updates shortly.*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## Krusher33

I like it. Just waiting for more pics.

Though something's off about that red and white stripes on the front. I can't quite determine what it is though. Kinda stands out too much or something...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I like it. Just waiting for more pics.
> 
> Though something's off about that red and white stripes on the front. I can't quite determine what it is though. Kinda stands out too much or something...


I think it's just the lighting making it look brighter than the rest.

MBO it's been shortly, and I'm in need of my update


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE*

*First off don't miss the Great article Charley Bwoy wrote about Me and the Mass Effect Build. He did an incredible job.*

*Article is here: http://modderdiaries.blogspot.ca/2012/06/june-news-mass-effect-3-build.html*

*Again a small update it would seem but took many hours for this small update.*

*Took everything apart on Top and the Front of the Case to Carbon Fiber Di-noc the edges as the whole case will be Carbon Fiber and Flat black like the N7 armor in ME3*



*Will just Post some Photos without explaining , Basically used a Heatgun and Dinoc:*







*Tops Done , Now for the Front:*







*Top and Front Di noc done*





*
Not sure what happened but the before Photos of the SSD harness didn't come out so unfortunately all i have is after Photos and its also dark out for the final Photos so bad lighting at the worse time but you guys are aware of what the build looks like with good light:*

*Custom wire harness for the 2 Plextor 128 gig M3 Pro Series SSD Drives*




*
Build is getting extremely Close to done so stay keep watching and pray the rain stays away for a bit so i can finish some wiring.*
*
Random Photo's (at night with bad lighting) but figured id share them anyway:*





*
Lol Sorry for the last 2 Photos. I only have an iPhone to take Photos for my build logs and cant afford a real camera and parts to build so i do my best with what i have.*

*
Keep watching, as now its time to make this thing look beautiful and finish it off.*

*Take Care and thank you for looking,*
*
MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## johnko1

I thought you would use sr2 and xeons,not asrock and 2700k...


----------



## BlazinJoker

WOOT!!!


----------



## Neale1993

Not even bad lighting could put this down mate







Looks absolutely mint!
Wish I could pull something off like this haha xD


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> *
> Build is getting extremely Close to done so stay keep watching and pray the rain stays away for a bit so i can finish some wiring.*


Been patiently waiting







Looking good. Just curious though, with how long it's been taking, are you past your deadline? Or was there never really one to begin with.


----------



## superericla

Congrats on being the case mod of the day on HardOCP.


----------



## killakris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I thought you would use sr2 and xeons,not asrock and 2700k...


im pretty sure his other cpu he was going to use died on him, so he had to use this one, and the fatality board looks better with this build, and fits in the case. a sr2 would need a hptx size tray


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killakris*
> 
> im pretty sure his other cpu he was going to use died on him, so he had to use this one, and the fatality board looks better with this build, and fits in the case. a sr2 would need a hptx size tray


No the 3960x was for the Dimastech Build it now had the 3930k and Asus Rampage Extreme. If you look back at the Benchmarks this build pushes there is no need for any other CPU in it. It scores over 10 in Cinabench and Can bench at 5.3 Ghz before ever adding the dual loop. And remember this is Just a Mass Effect 3 PC there are no storage drives just 2 128 gig Plextor M3 Pro Series SSD Drives in Raid 0. This build has more then enough for hardware in it and way to much cooling in it









It was built for show but it does go also .


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Congrats on being the case mod of the day on HardOCP.


I don't see anything like that ?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I don't see anything like that ?


*
Never mind found it here's the Link : http://hardocp.com/news/2012/06/29/h_case_mod_day*


----------



## selluminis

Congrats on the article. Can't wait to see this thing finished.

HAHA, first post on page 11!!!


----------



## tricksta555HD

if only i had the money and skills


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tricksta555HD*
> 
> if only i had the money and skills


*That's Part of why i log everything to help give you the skills and Knowledge of what tools to use and start modding whatever you have. That's how i started then you sell the old Modded on and slowley upgrade.Takes a while but you will get there if you really enjoy Modding. But it is allot of work.

Hell even start with an old Emachine or Dell or something.Get a Dremel and some paint and goto work. Also check out Mnpctech .com if you haven't already Bill Owen id incredible and he also sells all the little stuff you need to make your builds awesome and its very reasonably priced.. He also so high end stuff also so dont let that through you off. He sell's stuff for all Modders at all Levels.!

Here take a Look : http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html

Hope this helps.*

*MybadOmen.*

*
PS: If you do start doing some Modding Log everything .Thats my biggest advice to anyone. Also please send me a link when you do get started Modding. My favorite builds are the first time builders because it makes me remember the excitement when you did your first mod and the pride you feel about doing all the work yourself. Never say never and try not to send things out . You cant paint? Follow a guide. you want your name in your PC get a Dremel and file . Its much more impressive even if its a little off then sending it out to be cut. Not to say i wont be using Laser Cutters on some of my Mods but thats because i am doing something a bit different now.

Again Take Care and hope this helps you get into Modding and create something wonderful!*


----------



## remnant

lol well if you really want, I'll post you a link to my first mod project ever, should be starting by the end of the week


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> lol well if you really want, I'll post you a link to my first mod project ever, should be starting by the end of the week


Love to see it Mate .


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE !*

*And another update already that fast. I told you they would be coming pretty steady now till completion and i am not going to cut corners to meet any deadlines. This build will be done and hopefully Beautiful when its completed.

That being Said lets get yo the Update:*

*This Update is me Modding the window .I decided to just leave leave 1 1/2 " of metal completly around the window so people can see all the work inside and i curved the edges. Lol wait till you see what i used for a tool to curve them.*
*
First a couple Photo's with the window off :*




*

And now to Start Modding the NZXT Switch 810 Window:*

*Marking out where my cuts are going to be:*



*
Marking out the curved edges with my High Tech tools .*



*Jig saw with Guide i will be using to cut out the window. (The Guide will help make nice straight lines until i get to the rounded edges. Its all skills from there )*





*Just checking to see if it looks right . It does so we can move on. OH YA normally i would tape off around where i was cutting but this is getting Di noc wrap so i didn't bother. My saw does have plastic feet though so i used a scotchbrite after to smooth it out after.*



*The Scraps*



*
These Photos are of ,me sanding the scratches and edges smooth and also a shot of some of the tools i used to get a really nice edge:*







*Mnpctech . Lol seems like this name comes up allot in my Threads . Well this time is because i am using the Mnpctech U-Channel Molding which is one of the best i have ever used or seen. The stuff is super thin and looks incredible. In my eye's at least.*
*
Well this Molding was also sponsored by Bill and Mnpctech.com so as always i will give a link where you can get some yourself.*


*
Mnpctech U-Channel Molding here:* *http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html*

*Ok now everything is all nice and even and smoothed out i finally move on to the Di-noc and U-Channel molding.*
*
Will get better Photos of this tomorrow because my iPhone cant take pictures at night at all they come out terrible. Lol not to mention i ran it over yesterday so not only did i need a camera badly for my logs .I now also need to replace my iPhone 4 Glass which i do all the time for money so that's not an issue. Lol yeah but imagine, I ran over my own Phone with a GMC Jimmy and its perfect besides the glass.Thank god it happened in the grass i bet cement would be another story.*



*
Really sorry for this last Photo as you cant tell how nice it came out but i promise you will see soon enough.

Take Care and Keep Watching . This Build is almost over and then you guys can watch my next build that's already started ,Just not posted yet.*

*More Updates Soon*

*MybadOmen*
*
As Promised i am back to add some better Photo's. Well a little better at least.*










*
Hopefully that gives a little better idea of what it is starting to look like but still i cant get the colors as bright as they really are in real life. The chrome sparkles everywhere and goes perfect with the Carbon fiber and red and white. Best i can do for now but i did promise i would be back with some better Photos .*

*
More Updates soon so keep watching*
*
MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## PCModderMike

Looking good as always








I know you're working with what you got, but I just hope the final pics of the build will be done with something better than the camera on your phone


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Looking good as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're working with what you got, but I just hope the final pics of the build will be done with something better than the camera on your phone


Yes they will. My aunt is doing a Photo Shoot as before it goes on the Road i am going to have a cookout and have the case on display here at Camp.


----------



## remnant

Oo this is so nice I! cant wait to see next mod so I can follow start to finish


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *UPDATE !*
> *This build will be done and hopefully Beautiful when its completed.*


This build is already so beautiful I don't think you have anything to worry about there


----------



## BlazinJoker

Like the window you got there Omen, it has its own style but still shows everything on the inside.


----------



## mybadomen

*Added Better Photo's to last Update check them out !*


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> As Promised i am back to add some better Photo's. Well a little better at least.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hopefully that gives a little better idea of what it is starting to look like but still i cant get the colors as bright as they really are in real life. The chrome sparkles everywhere and goes perfect with the Carbon fiber and red and white. Best i can do for now but i did promise i would be back with some better Photos .*
> *
> More Updates soon so keep watching*
> *
> MybadOmen*
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Awesome work MBO. But I noticed on thing. All the carbon fiber is going different directions.. LOL.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Awesome work MBO. But I noticed on thing. All the carbon fiber is going different directions.. LOL.


It looks like the front is consistent with the top, and that the sides are consistent with eachother.

I mentally can't wrap carbon fiber around a cube and have it go all in the same direction, so I think this was the best he could hope for.


----------



## shelter

Nothing constructive too add...but wow this is amazing. Just wanted to say it. And thanks for all of the info and pictures. Definitely useful and motivating for other people, myself included.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Awesome work MBO. But I noticed on thing. All the carbon fiber is going different directions.. LOL.


Yes everything is almost the way i wanted it besides the front not matching . That's because to get all the lines going the right way you go through TONS of Dinoc and i used 2 feet by 10 feet at close to 50 bucks for 2x2 the wrap is worth way more then the case itself cost







So in some spots i had to work with what i had. And yes i noticed it and it bothers me. Every little detail that's not perfect bugs me.They actually all do line up with something so its pretty much uniform.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Hey, MBO, Guess whose build was featured as the picture on the note giving a shoutout by the *Founder* of NZXT

you got it

http://nzxtcorp.wordpress.com/2012/07/06/thanks-to-all-the-modders/

also, I would kill for this mod, its so neat and well out together, great work


----------



## selluminis




----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Hey, MBO, Guess whose build was featured as the picture on the note giving a shoutout by the *Founder* of NZXT
> you got it
> http://nzxtcorp.wordpress.com/2012/07/06/thanks-to-all-the-modders/
> also, I would kill for this mod, its so neat and well out together, great work


That's what I was going to link








Not bad, not bad at all mate









So, when are we going to see some shots of her all filled up and ready to roll?


----------



## deafboy

Wow...looks great!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Hey, MBO, Guess whose build was featured as the picture on the note giving a shoutout by the *Founder* of NZXT
> you got it
> http://nzxtcorp.wordpress.com/2012/07/06/thanks-to-all-the-modders/
> also, I would kill for this mod, its so neat and well out together, great work


wow if it wasnt for you guys pointing this stuff out i would never see any of it.


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Love to see it Mate .


ok senior here it is first day of work today picture be up in an hour ish

http://www.overclock.net/t/1277509/work-log-my-first-case-mods#post_17650445


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE !*

*
Founder of NZXT Johnny hou takes notice of my work on the "Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 build" !*



*This is a Great Honor to me because i love the NZXT Company ,Their Customer Service, Products just everything about them is great and lets not forget how big they contribute to the community all the time. I have met and worked with many NZXT employees (Phone and email) But never imagined that the actual Founder of the company would take notice of me seeing he must be extremely busy.*

*Not sure what else to say . Just every day things just seem to blow my mind when it comes to my Modding. Lol usually when i think im not doing good and feeling down about it.

Here is the Link to see what the Founder wrote as it wasn't all about just me it was to all the Modders :

http://nzxtcorp.wordpress.com/2012/07/06/thanks-to-all-the-modders/*
*
Take care guys and once again thanks so much for all the support you have given through all my builds.

Also stay Tuned for more on the Mass Effect Build.

Your friend and fellow Modder ,*
*
MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## deafboy

Congrats, definitely deserves the recognition, very well done mods.

Seems a bit late for a sponsored build though?

Anyways, kudos man...that is incredibly awesome!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Congrats, definitely deserves the recognition, very well done mods.
> Seems a bit late for a sponsored build though?
> Anyways, kudos man...that is incredibly awesome!


The build is Sponsored? The List is on the first post.Unless your talking about something else. And thank you Mate for the compliment. I have worked very hard on it . Lol i just cant seem to finish it .I am struggling with a couple things i don't think are show quality.But then again i never showed anything in my life. Lol so who knows. I just do my best like the rest of you all and hope it comes out nice.

*Take Care*

*MybadOmen*

*
By the way did i mention i love Overclock.net and how much i appreciate this forum! And its members. I would be lost without you guys. I may be on other forums but this is my Home.*


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> The build is Sponsored? The List is on the first post.Unless your talking about something else. And thank you Mate for the compliment. I have worked very hard on it . Lol i just cant seem to finish it .I am struggling with a couple things i don't think are show quality.But then again i never showed anything in my life. Lol so who knows. I just do my best like the rest of you all and hope it comes out nice.
> *Take Care*
> *MybadOmen*
> *
> By the way did i mention i love Overclock.net and how much i appreciate this forum! And its members. I would be lost without you guys. I may be on other forums but this is my Home.*


Disregard, I read incorrectly. Had a brain fart moment, lol. My bad, sorry.


----------



## Neale1993

I tell you what mate... the amount of recognition this build is getting is just WOW.
Been on facebook the last week, and at least 4 different companies have posted it on their walls, with quite a lot of positive feedback from people. NZXT had it up on their wall, Mayhems have got it up now.. an cant remember who the other 2 were









Properly deserves all the notice too! Is an absolutely amazing build, deserves all the credit it gets you!


----------



## superericla

You've now also been featured on Maximum PC.


----------



## mybadomen

*Update !*

*I have a new Update for you guys and this is a BIG one! "Mass Effect 3 -NZXT Switch 810 Mod" is now Alive !!!!*

*Also for those of you the haven't seen it ,Not only did Venom make Maximum PC Magazine but now Mass Effect 3 build has also. (Really wish they had these Photo's below though)
*



*Here is a link to the Maximum PC Magazine Article: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/mybadomens_mass_effect_3_case_mod_will_rock_your_intergalactic_socks
*
*This Update i would like to thank EKWB, Mayhem's and Primochill since they are the ones that made this Update Possible.
**

First off i mixed Mayhem's Pastel Ice White concentrate with roughly 2 quarts of PrimoChill Base/Deionized Water

Next i mixed 1 Bottle of Concentrated Mayhem's light Red Pastel to another 2 quarts of PrimoChill Base/Deionized Water
and then added 2 bottles of Mayhem's Red Dye to get the red i needed 20ML (Not all was used in build)*



*
And finally the shots of Her Running in all her Glory ! (Build is not complete . Just some cosmetic stuff to do and she is all done)*



















*
Really hope you guys Like it so far, And again still More to come so Keep Watching !*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Alain-s

Its a real beauty U really did a great job MyBadOmen. The colour of the coolant really fit perfect with the colours on the case it self.


----------



## Erakith

I think I just wet myself with glee.


----------



## selluminis

Holy hell!!! That is sweet!!! Congratz on getting it running..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


That fits like it was made to go there


----------



## fa5terba11

This build is absolutely inspiring. I just want to attempt to do cool things to my computer case now! Wonderful build log.


----------



## nleksan

First off, I saw the magazine in the store the other day and even though I don't know you, I was super excited as I have been following this project since you started. I am truly happy for you and that you got the recognition you deserve!

Also, I just wanted to say that you are incredibly talented, and it has been a great privilege to watch your Switch evolve from the standard case into this truly beautiful and unique piece of art! I am incredibly jealous of your talent, and I would be happy to be able to make a rig that's even 1/10th as nice.

I am really looking forward to seeing what you construct next... I would love to see you put your talent to work on a Caselabs STH10 or another of the company's armor-plated cases







I was so close to pulling the trigger on a TH10, but ended up "switching" to the 810 (pun intended) as I have found so many inspirational builds in this case that I had to have one.

Anyway, CONGRATULATIONS! Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## CiBi

Great work MBO, I really like the front of this case


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I think I just wet myself with glee.


^This.

Also, this makes me want to go out and completely wrap my case in that carbon fiber wrap. Excellent work, very very clean. I LOVE IT!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> First off, I saw the magazine in the store the other day and even though I don't know you, I was super excited as I have been following this project since you started. I am truly happy for you and that you got the recognition you deserve!
> Also, I just wanted to say that you are incredibly talented, and it has been a great privilege to watch your Switch evolve from the standard case into this truly beautiful and unique piece of art! I am incredibly jealous of your talent, and I would be happy to be able to make a rig that's even 1/10th as nice.
> I am really looking forward to seeing what you construct next... I would love to see you put your talent to work on a Caselabs STH10 or another of the company's armor-plated cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so close to pulling the trigger on a TH10, but ended up "switching" to the 810 (pun intended) as I have found so many inspirational builds in this case that I had to have one.
> Anyway, CONGRATULATIONS! Keep up the amazing work!


Its really in the actual Magazine? If so i need to get one. and thank you mate.


----------



## TheNr24

Whoohoo! Amazing work. What about dafrontlinetrooper's gun though? Did you glue it back together or something?


Spoiler: The rifle in question












Can we get a shot of the back and one with the top of? (I want to see those sexy red fans again)

Oh and a video to show the waterflow would be nice. Sorry if I'm too demanding.

Btw. I messaged an NZXT employee on reddit this thread a while ago, maybe he showed his boss?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Whoohoo! Amazing work. What about dafrontlinetrooper's gun though? Did you glue it back together or something?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The rifle in question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get a shot of the back and one with the top of? (I want to see those sexy red fans again)
> Oh and a video to show the waterflow would be nice. Sorry if I'm too demanding.
> Btw. I messaged an NZXT employee on reddit this thread a while ago, maybe he showed his boss?


Still trying to figure out what to do with the gun . its somewhere in the build log that the mailman stuffed it in my mailbox and destroyed it. So depressing believe me.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Still trying to figure out what to do with the gun . its somewhere in the build log that the mailman stuffed it in my mailbox and destroyed it. So depressing believe me.


wasn't it insured? file a claim....


----------



## mybadomen

*Update!*
*
Huge thanks to Razer and there Generosity donating some Razer Mass Effect Gear to the build:*


*

Here is what they Donated to the Build as they seen the build and thought it would be a great match. I totally agree! :*

*Razer Black Widow Ultimate Keyboard "Mass Effect 3 Edition"*

The Normandy SR2 is Commander Shepard's starship and a quick maneuvering vehicle great for traversing the galaxy, getting the team extracted from hot zones, and dropping behind enemy lines. Just like the Normandy, the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Mass Effect 3 Edition gaming keyboard is a state-of-the-art weapon with full-fledged heavy-duty mechanical key infrastructure. When it delivers crisp, tactile feedback and faster keystroke actuation, this revolutionary, fully backlit gaming keyboard accomplishes your mission with razor-sharp efficiency.



*Razer Imperator Mouse "Mass Effect 3 Edition"*

The war for Earth has begun, and only Commander Shepard stands between the Reapers and Earth's total annihilation in Mass Effect 3. Use the Razer Imperator Mass Effect 3 Edition gaming mouse to give yourself the better edge and dispatch your ruthless enemies before they render all life extinct. The Razer Imperator ME3 Edition has been exclusively emblazoned with the iconic N7 logo, bestowed only upon the highest-ranking soldiers of the Systems Alliance military, displayed on Shepard's Armor, and now in your capable hand.



*Razer Vespula Mouse Pad "Mass Effect 3 Edition"*

In Mass Effect 3, Commander Shepard and his team will face their greatest challenge yet - the Reapers. The Razer Vespula dual-sided gaming mouse mat is the perfect way to ensure that you're prepared for each battle. Get neck-breaking acceleration under your mouse with the SPEED side to hit the enemies before they can react, or deliver precise headshots with the measured movement of the CONTROL side. Exclusively designed in pitch-black finish with the iconic N7 logo and stripes displayed on Shepard's Armor, the Razer Vespula Mass Effect 3 Edition readies both you and your mouse for the war to take Earth back.



*For more info on Razer's Great Products check out these Links:*

www.razerzone.com
www.razerzone.com/me3
www.facebook.com/razer

*
Take Care Guys and just working on the window and Decals for the build and you will see them as soon as they are done!*
*
MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Blizlake

So they did sponsor you some gear after all








Congrats mate, they'll look wicked next to the rig


----------



## GoodInk

This is some fan boys wet dream.


----------



## gr3nd3l

The RAZER stuff is perfect!
Congrats on getting the gear


----------



## selluminis

Nice. I want the collector rifle.........


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I don't think I would change a thing, one of the classiest theme builds I've ever seen. Everything just gives off that Mass Effect feel with out coming across as gaudy in even the remotest way. The carbon vinyl really makes the whole theme come together, and the red and white loops just look spectacular. This really is one of my favourite builds on OCN in a long time.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I don't think I would change a thing, one of the classiest theme builds I've ever seen. Everything just gives off that Mass Effect feel with out coming across as gaudy in even the remotest way. The carbon vinyl really makes the whole theme come together, and the red and white loops just look spectacular. This really is one of my favourite builds on OCN in a long time.


Yeah i like it the way it is also but there is a bunch of complaints that the build has nothing to make it stand out as Mass Effect 3. So i have the actual Mass Effect 3 Logo being made,N7 Logo and a cool Alliance one also to make sure people know what it is.

Thanks for the compliments . I agree its just right now. besides lacking the window because that's a surprise also. Unless my judgement is off and it looks terrible.

MybadOmen


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

If I remember correctly, you received a bit of flak towards the direction of your Phantom build as well. I wouldn't worry about it, you can't please everyone, and unfortunately, it's usually the displeased who are most outspoken. Like I said, I love this build, and if it were mine, I wouldn't change a thing. I really do think you achieved something special here by creating a theme case that I would actually not be embarrassed to show a member of the opposite sex


----------



## deafboy

Very nice, those will be perfect.


----------



## gr3nd3l

To me the build (beyond being absolutely amazing) screams ME3.
Personally I think if you try and add to much it might start taking away or detracting from the incredible workmanship and attention to detail that you put in to this.
If it were me I would leave it exactly as it is but I am sure whatever you do will be incredible so who am I to say


----------



## selluminis

Hope no one was thinking my comment about the collector rifle was about the build. I just want it in the game. This build screams ME3 from first glance.....


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Hope no one was thinking my comment about the collector rifle was about the build. I just want it in the game. This build screams ME3 from first glance.....


I really wish the one DaFrontlineTrooper made didn't get destroyed







. He must have worked for many days on that little M8 Rifle and he even took time to make a Video to go with it .Still trying to figure something out.And times up this build will be complete as soon as a few things arrive.


----------



## selluminis

I think the Normandy on the res will be enough. The gun was really cool. You should try to stuff your mailman into your mail box and see if he breaks...........


----------



## tricksta555HD

How do you get sponsered?


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tricksta555HD*
> 
> How do you get sponsered?


By doing a couple bad ass mods and then getting recognition. Then, either they will contact you or you can contact them. Have to show proof that you can make product shine....


----------



## remnant

So what is the future of this beautiful build?


----------



## mybadomen

Most likely the build will have the same ending as the Mass Effect 3 Game







at some point.


----------



## remnant

you mean its going to piss a lot of ppl off?


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> you mean its going to piss a lot of ppl off?


Lol! Well played.


----------



## tricksta555HD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Most likely the build will have the same ending as the Mass Effect 3 Game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at some point.


Like This?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PLAY THE GAME!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Most likely the build will have the same ending as the Mass Effect 3 Game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at some point.


I see an NZXT Hue in your future...


----------



## mx3orange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I see an NZXT Hue in your future...


hmm, that sounds right


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I see an NZXT Hue in your future...


The Hue is very cool. And to whats going to happen with the build i have no idea yet. I do need to get some Money back or tear it down or my modding days will be over. So whatever it takes as painful as it would be will happen to continue to be able to bring Mods to show you guys. When you guys stop watching i will probably hang up the towel







But still so much more i want to do like something for charity plus a memorial build for the people i lost this year.

But thanks you guys for being here and OCN for also existing ,(Yeah i know i belong to many Forums. But OCN is and always will be my home)
*
Take care my Friends*
*
MybadOmen*


----------



## deafboy

Contact Bioware and sell it to them?


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Contact Bioware and sell it to them?


contact me and give it to me?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



but no seriously you can


----------



## mybadomen

*Hiya guys I am terrible with Photoshop as you can see. Does someone have the time to make me up something like this with all my sponsors on it with any Photo from my build log . I would highly appreciate it. Unless you think its good the way it is. I really need NZXT to stand out as the main sponsor and everything just to look more Professional as i want to make a nice Plaque to go with the build. Please PM me some ideas if your good at this sorta thing.

Again it would be highly appreciated*
*
MybadOmen*

*I will try to add an attachment of the Photoshop file i have and also the jpeg:* *(Cant upload the Photoshop Document but if need it PM me and i will email it to you)*


----------



## remnant

i like it


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like it


Rather it look more professional though.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Have you tried Art / Graphics? I'm sure they'd love to help you out!


----------



## BlazinJoker

I agree with Jackofhearts, I'm sure OCN as a whole would love to contribute.


----------



## mybadomen

Thanks mate but someone replied and is doing something now. Yes an OCN member of course









Thanks Mate.


----------



## TheNr24

When this is done you should do a bitfenix prodigy mod!!


----------



## BlazinJoker

He's already got a lot of the hardware for his Dimastech build. But you never know with Omen


----------



## mybadomen

Yeah that's a very cool little case but i have a feeling you will see me Modding NZXT Cases mostly and if its a bench i looked for a while and nothing beats Dimastech Quality. I contacted Bitfenix about joining my next build. I don't even remember if the replied. But yeah again nice little Case that is and seem to be very popular.


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*

*Still More to come on this build Guys. Just waiting on a few things and been hard at work designing them. I should have the rest of the stuff soon and hopefully it will really make the build Pop! If not back to the drawing board.*

*Also would like to Thank the Sponsors that helped make this build possible with this Photo that "gr3nd3l" Put together for me.*



*Also Special Thanks to "Kaged" for helping me once again with the Decals for this build and working with me to get them just right.
*

*And of course Thank You to all the People that follow my builds and my work and that support me through the builds.Good and the Bad*.

*
MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## BlazinJoker

Looks Great! The sizing of everything fits well in the pic.


----------



## Blizlake

The pic looks mint and I'm eagerly waiting for updates on the build








One small thing that bothers me though: it says "PSU" 2 times on the pic


----------



## crazyg0od33

Lol every time I hear someone say "mint" I think of that fat little kid from Super 8 who said it like every other line


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> The pic looks mint and I'm eagerly waiting for updates on the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One small thing that bothers me though: it says "PSU" 2 times on the pic


Ooops I just noticed that.








I will have to fix it when I get home tonight.


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Lol every time I hear someone say "mint" I think of that fat little kid from Super 8 who said it like every other line












OT: Looks sweet Omen, definitely can't wait for future projects. I suspect plenty of good things to come.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *UPDATE!*
> *Still More to come on this build Guys. Just waiting on a few things and been hard at work designing them. I should have the rest of the stuff soon and hopefully it will really make the build Pop! If not back to the drawing board.*
> *Also would like to Thank the Sponsors that helped make this build possible with this Photo that "gr3nd3l" Put together for me.*
> 
> *Also Special Thanks to "Kaged" for helping me once again with the Decals for this build and working with me to get them just right.
> *
> *And of course Thank You to all the People that follow my builds and my work and that support me through the builds.Good and the Bad*.
> *
> MybadOmen*
> *RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Master Freez

AAA class, five star and PC Builds' Oscar project!


----------



## catbuster

well just readed 109 pages of build log







props to you, so amazing


----------



## mybadomen

Thanks Mate. I hope you seen the Index


----------



## catbuster

yes i have seen, just wanted to read everything


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> yes i have seen, just wanted to read everything


Believe it or not i got back and read it a few times now because i missed stuff or even forgot some of the stuff i did. Looking at the case it looks like it came this way.


----------



## mybadomen

Hmm wonder if the Build log will hit 100,000 views be the end of the Month. That would be awesome!

It might because this weak the parts i have been waiting on should all be here the ME3 Switch 810 should look allot different and better.

Sorry i dont want to say what parts i am waiting on .They are a surprise and hopefully you guys like it allot.

Cya Very soon with some more updates of the completed Build. after that i will still update the Thread with any Achievements or anything like that that the build gets.

MybadOmen


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hmm wonder if the Build log will hit 100,000 views be the end of the Month. That would be awesome!
> 
> It might because this weak the parts i have been waiting on should all be here the ME3 Switch 810 should look allot different and better.
> 
> Sorry i dont want to say what parts i am waiting on .They are a surprise and hopefully you guys like it allot.
> 
> Cya Very soon with some more updates of the completed Build. after that i will still update the Thread with any Achievements or anything like that that the build gets.
> 
> MybadOmen


Since you are less than 3500 views away you have a pretty good shot.
Can't wait to see the new updates


----------



## Hukkel

It looks great, you have really incorporated the Mass Effect spirit into it. I think it is a work of art. The double loop with two different colours is the highlight for me. I have always wanted to do that.


----------



## MrGrievous

hey there mbo I wanted to ask how did you fill the coolant in that rig? Is there a hidden fillport somewhere?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> hey there mbo I wanted to ask how did you fill the coolant in that rig? Is there a hidden fillport somewhere?


the front panel pops off and 2 screws hold the Modified Antec Veris to the case. Once that is removed there is full access to the fill ports in the dual bay duel Loop EK spin res.

Hope that helps. Draining it is a whole another story.


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE!*
*
Just a small update is all but the build and Theme is coming together now. Also the back door makes sure there is no confusion on what company makes the case.

I also like to thank my buddy Kaged that helped me with making the masking for Venom and also help design and make the ME3 Decals also. He is also teaching me to use my own Plotter so i can some day do it myself









Ok Me and Kaged have been talking for a while again deciding on idea's for the Vinyl decals again but this time for the outside of the case. There were many Decals made but at the end i am not sure which will be used and which wont. but so far some are on for sure.

Ok so today i 3M Wrapped the back door of the case which was a pain by myself but i got it done. Also i added Decals to the front and the back panel. I am very aware there is a space above my Antec Veris (Still working on that)*

*
Ok i will shut up and show the Photos because that's what you all really want to see







*
















*
Well that's it for now. Hoping to have the build completed by Monday just waiting on the window is all and a couple small fixes.

Keep watching its not over yet ! Plus there will soon be a Nice Photo shoot done by my Aunt for me (Photographer)*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## MrGrievous

that's something that I need to learn how to do is make my own dacals







also i didnt realize there was a fillport on the bay res (a closer look at some pics proved me otherwise lol) and ya draining that sucker will be a fun task


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> that's something that I need to learn how to do is make my own dacals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i didnt realize there was a fillport on the bay res (a closer look at some pics proved me otherwise lol) and ya draining that sucker will be a fun task


Start learning Corel Draw if you want to make decals. I am brand new to it and cant get used to it. Really bites because i have a whole decal and sticker shop ready to go and i cant run it. Even a $3,000.00 Plotter. and without knowing Corel Draw its useless. But my friend from here named Kaged is training me so eventually i will know it. I really don't plan on running the equipment myself in the future but would sure be nice to know how.


----------



## Blizlake

That looks really good mate, glad that the other side of the case got some love too








I totally forgot the absence of window







The window gonna be just a plain one, or maybe some etching/engraving ?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> That looks really good mate, glad that the other side of the case got some love too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally forgot the absence of window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The window gonna be just a plain one, or maybe some etching/engraving ?


Window is a secret ! But you don't want to miss it.


----------



## willmclaughlin1

Show us the back of the motherboard tray


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willmclaughlin1*
> 
> Show us the back of the motherboard tray


Yes......


----------



## BlazinJoker

Must say I'm also very curious about the back of the mobo.
Edit: Oh yeah first post on page 12!!! Woot


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> Must say I'm also very curious about the back of the mobo.
> Edit: Oh yeah first post on page 12!!! Woot


Nothing special just a mess of wires. A little neat but not really clean TBH.


----------



## madbrayniak

very nice build!

What happened to the little gun model you were having made? or was that another build?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> very nice build!
> What happened to the little gun model you were having made? or was that another build?


Its posted somewhere back a bit. It go totally destroyed by the Mail Man. They tried stuffing it in my tiny mailbox and crushed the whole gun. broken in many many places. I know such a damn shame. Will still try to use what i can in the Photo shoot .but i don't want to give Andrew a bad name because the gun was incredible when he built it.


----------



## Neale1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Its posted somewhere back a bit. It go totally destroyed by the Mail Man. They tried stuffing it in my tiny mailbox and crushed the whole gun. broken in many many places. I know such a damn shame. Will still try to use what i can in the Photo shoot .but i don't want to give Andrew a bad name because the gun was incredible when he built it.


You tried repairing it yet? What is it made out of?
If its made out of something similar to polystyrene (there is a material similar to craft props an such, cant remember the name of it though!) you could use paper clips and strong bonding glue, or just super glue? Straighten out the paper clips and slide them into the material and let them act as a sort of backbone to the gun, holding the broken pieces in line with each other, cut down the paper clips where necessary. Then use the glue to hold the pieces together in the right manor.

I did this on a model i had, which was a plane an it worked a treat. Took 3 paper clips, stabbed them into the wing about half way and ran some glue across the end of the wing, then pushed the wing back into the plane. Paper clips held it on well an when glue dried i could barely tell the difference









Edit: Read that again an it didnt seem to make it quite clear what i mean so... image may help -


(excuse the bad drawing, done quickly... but i think that explains it a lot more so)


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neale1993*
> 
> You tried repairing it yet? What is it made out of?
> If its made out of something similar to polystyrene...


Things like this are commonly cast in resin, though it appears that it may be made out of expanded PVC. Sheets are cut into profiles and then bonded together, then sanded into the final shape and painted.

The repair process is the same for both, though harder with resin. Bend the gun back into shape, fill the cracks and gaps with some sort of sandable filler, and sand back into shape. Your on your own for paint, though.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Things like this are commonly cast in resin, though it appears that it may be made out of expanded PVC. Sheets are cut into profiles and then bonded together, then sanded into the final shape and painted.
> The repair process is the same for both, though harder with resin. Bend the gun back into shape, fill the cracks and gaps with some sort of sandable filler, and sand back into shape. Your on your own for paint, though.


Yeah its in good enough shape to have next to the build but a permanent Mounting is out of the question now as it will just break every time the build is moved.Plus i will be finishing a few things and Labeling this build complete very very soon. I just heard today another hold up so who knows.I still need to set up and do a Photo shoot also if i ever get that far. The date i was planning on was Monday and i took the weekend off but i guess something didn't go right with something i am waiting on so delayed.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willmclaughlin1*
> 
> Show us the back of the motherboard tray


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Yes......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> Must say I'm also very curious about the back of the mobo.
> Edit: Oh yeah first post on page 12!!! Woot


Good luck guys. I tried to get him to show us a month or so ago. He refuses. LOL.....


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Good luck guys. I tried to get him to show us a month or so ago. He refuses. LOL.....


*There is shots of inside the back in the log. Its nothing specials just a bunch of wires zip tied best i could. I didnt cut allot of the wires so i could use the parts if needed later for another build. If really want to see it i will show you later but first more interested in getting the full build together and a Photo shoot . but there are many Photos of me working on the wiring in the back of the case.*

*Take Care*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE !*

*''Warning these photo's are just crappy ones from my iPhone good shots will be taken later and posted''.*
*
First off really want to thank my Sponsor/Friend at Primochill for doing the etching for me.Highly appreciated Mate.*

*Well finally the update that puts everything together. I designed a window that i wanted etched and spaced everything so it wouldn't ruin the view of important stuff inside like my EK Parts ,Plextor SSD's etc.
Anyway my great Sponsor Primochill got me this window overnight so i could complete the Build by Monday and as you can see he never fails me. Thank you Primochill for the great job.

Anyway its not totally complete a few small things to do plus a Photo shoot with the matching Keyboard,Mouse etc from Razer.*

*Here was the Black NZXT Switch 810 i received:*



*and here it is now:*

*Here is the Mass Effect 3 -NZXT Switch 810 Mod*

*The package that i thought would be very late actually came right away!*



*And the Window all cut to size i requested and etching exactly where i wanted it.
*


















*Best i can do for now till the Photo shoot but believe me . It looks a Million times better then the Photos:*

*And this ones for you NZXT for giving me this project in the first place and being more then just a sponsor to me.*





*
Thank all you guys so much for supporting me and being my friend through this build and the past builds.*

*There should be 2 more Posts before Completion and then the Grand Finally the Photo shoot finally done right. Any Updates after that will just be any achievements that the Build happens to get . If any







I imagine thats up to my followers to Vote for me.*
*
Take Care and sorry no better Photo's yet. But really hoping you guys like what i did with the window.*
*
MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## remnant

omg beautiful


----------



## Erakith

Oh man that is SICK

Awesome work.


----------



## Neale1993

Woow, that really does look mint mate! Cant wait to see the results from the photoshoot haha!


----------



## fa5terba11

It just gets better and better!!!


----------



## gr3nd3l

That side window is amazing!
The whole build is actually amazing but I love that side window.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

King of the 810! Great WORK.......


----------



## mybadomen

*Update !* *(Sorta)*

*
Hiya Guys i got a chance to get everything outside today and actually use the PC for a while today. I decided to set everything up and get some better Photos (From an iPhone).

So i wont say much here i will just post a ton of Photos .

Enjoy and hope you like it !*

















































*Still will be Better Photo's to come but this build is Officially complete although you may see me do some small stuff here and there to it.*
*
Thank you to all my Great Sponsors that have all been a pleasure to work with.

Thank you to all the people who Followed all my threads including this one.

Thank you to the new people that just noticed my work and took the time to look over the work logs.

Please don't forget a have a new Build log opening soon and that will be a Dimastech easy/hard 2.5 Bench Mod (Dont Miss it)*

*
Your Friend,*
*
MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## phillyd

Good job! It looks fantastic!


----------



## mybadomen

*One More to Add in honor of NZXT :*



*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## johnko1

looks great!


----------



## Draven

@Mybadomen bro you did an awesome job. gratz on completing it


----------



## mybadomen

*Thank You Razer*

*I know the build is complete but i wanted to add this quick thank you to Razer for their donation of the Mouse Keyboard and Mouse pad that has its own update in the index that gives more information about the Products. This update is just to show off how nice it looks with the Mass Effect 3 NZXT Switch 810 Mod. I also used the mouse and keyboard for many hours now and it is smooth as glass and the keyboard ,OMG talk about nice.

For more information on Razer's Amazing Products see links below. I can proudly and honestly give you my word they are high quality incredible products. Mass Effect ones being the best of course







. Lol honestly even if your not a Mass Effect 3 Lover the only thing it has is N7 and Carbon Fiber so even non ME3 lovers will like them.

www.razerzone.com

www.razerzone.com/me3

www.facebook.com/razer

Anyway Thank You Again Razer and hope you enjoy the build and this little update:*



*Razer Black Widow Ultimate Keyboard "Mass Effect 3 Edition"*



*Razer Imperator Mouse & Razer Vespula Mouse Pad "Mass Effect 3 Edition"
*


*
Take Care guys and again i hope you all love the build it was ALLOT of work and i would say it was a success.*

*MybadOmen*



*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## mybadomen

*
OMG ...Thank you so much Guys! Over 100,000 Views already !!*

*That is crazy and you guys are the best. This is why i Mod because people are here to watch. Well get ready because More builds to come. As long as i have you guys watching the
More i will Mod and the Better i will try to do each time.

You have no idea how Honored and thankful i am for the support and friendships i made with you guys.

I will never let you guys down EVER! You are the Inspiration for my Modding and my Life!

Here is a little Thank you . Nothing Special but i am no different then you guys and even this Photoshop stuff is all new to me.
*

*But here is my Thank You to you guys! Hope you like it i tried my best:*



*
Your Friend and Fellow Modder*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## mybadomen

Really would love for someone that has allot of experience and some free time to do some nice Photoshop work for me as my photos are all done with an iphone and the colors dont show as bright as they should. Please PM me if you have the time and would like to mess with the Photos.

Thank You

MybadOmen


----------



## BlazinJoker

I can't imagine a ME3 build being any more epic








Great job Omen, it really does shine that much more when you're meticulous


----------



## PCModderMike

Very very cool to see the build finally completed. Congratulations on doing such an awesome job!


----------



## mybadomen

*Some More Cool Photos id like to share,*













*Take care and sorry if you seen some of them.*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## ElevenEleven

Great-looking build! Everything is just perfect, including accessories.


----------



## strych9

Congrats on the G3D Rig of the month!


----------



## mybadomen

*Update!*

*Really great news to win with a build .Their are so many amazing builds out now and so many incredible Modder's that actually getting a win feels so unbelievable. I was sitting here doubting myself but i guess people like the build apparently







and i have to admit i think its rather cool also.*

*Woot guys. 2nd day after completion my Mass Effect 3 NZXT Switch 810 Mod won "Rig of the Month July 2012" and a 128 Gig OCZ Vertex 4 SSD drive.*



*Here is the link* http://www.guru3d.com/news/guru3d-rig-of-the-month--july-2012/

*Take Care*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Congrats on the G3D Rig of the month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh yes thank you for reminding me! Yes woot guys 2nd day after completion my Mass Effect 3 NZXT Switch 810 Mod won Rig of the Month July 2012 and a 128 Gig OCZ Vertex 4 SSD drive.*
> *Here is the link* http://www.guru3d.com/news/guru3d-rig-of-the-month--july-2012/
> *Take Care*
> *MybadOmen*
Click to expand...

Congrats dude! The rig looks amazing, glad you got her finished. She going on a tour with NZXT now or something?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Congrats dude! The rig looks amazing, glad you got her finished. She going on a tour with NZXT now or something?


Thanks Bliz . Its been along time. Been very busy as you can see but will talk again soon.


----------



## mybadomen

*Guys the Mass Effect -NZXT Switch 810 Mod is up for Mod of the Month on bit-tech. Please Vote if you like it !*

*Voting is here:* http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=233580

*Thanks*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## Colonel Zay

Hey omen - haven't been on for a while to keep up with your build. Very nice work my friend and congrats on the accolades so far. Good luck on future polls and competitions with this


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Zay*
> 
> Hey omen - haven't been on for a while to keep up with your build. Very nice work my friend and congrats on the accolades so far. Good luck on future polls and competitions with this


Thanks Mate and nice to hear from you again.


----------



## selluminis

Nice Work..


----------



## Blaze0303

Awesome


----------



## 5prout

Man, the finished deal looks amazing. Fantastic build!


----------



## selluminis

Holy crap, I just noticed this.



Is that a reaper fly?


----------



## CiBi

amazing work MBO


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Holy crap, I just noticed this.
> 
> Is that a reaper fly?


Lol yeah i seen that little guy later sitting there. Lol

Photo's were taking outside on a picnic table.


----------



## selluminis

LOL, gives it character!!!


----------



## mybadomen

*Update*

*Was thrilled to see the Gaming community "Kataku" found a liking to my build. Although they had old Photos its still a cool article and an honor to be Featured by them:*



*Link Is here:* http://kotaku.com/5932974/this-should-be-commander-shepards-favorite-case-mod-on-or-off-the-citadel?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

*Thanks for watching Guys*
*
MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## barkinos98

i dont know if anyone else said this, but the pic in post 5 has a fly on the case


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i dont know if anyone else said this, but the pic in post 5 has a fly on the case


Lol yeah its a Reaper Spy.


----------



## K62-RIG

Congrats mate on Guru3D ROTM. Well done!


----------



## mybadomen

Thank Mate Highly appreciated !


----------



## douglatins

I cant find the pumps anywhere. Where are they


----------



## BlazinJoker

in the 5.25 bay, hidden


----------



## mybadomen

*UPDATE !*

*Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 Mod Album was posted on the NZXT Facebook Wall by them.*

*Check it out here and comment if you like: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152085091990301.898751.17437970300&type=3*

*
Thank You Guys and Take Care,*
*
MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## mybadomen

*Hiya OCN Members,*

Anyone not see this build Log yet? I feel like its slowly slipping away ...Lol . Anyway im still here working on other projects right now. If you haven't seen the Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 Build log then have a look over it ,you wont regret it.

Thanks and Take Care

*MybadOmen*


----------



## Silvaren

It is amazing god i love checking your projects. I think if i had a chance i would steal it lol !


----------



## mybadomen

*Bit Tech gives Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 Build an 11 Page Front Page Feature !*

*Link to article is here Please show your support and comment :* http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/case-mod/2012/09/11/mass-effect-3-mod/1



*Thanks Guys*

*MybadOmen*

*RETURN TO INDEX!*


----------



## Vortaku

what is that above the reservoirs?


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Hiya OCN Members,*
> 
> Anyone not see this build Log yet? I feel like its slowly slipping away ...Lol . Anyway im still here working on other projects right now. If you haven't seen the Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 Build log then have a look over it ,you wont regret it.
> 
> Thanks and Take Care
> 
> *MybadOmen*


It has been almost 2 years sense this build was starting, and I still remember almost everything about it. Don't worry MBO, no one has forgot. I remember linking this build to my friends that I met during the MP of Mass Effect 3. Those friends have actually become my best friends over the 2 years oddly enough, seeing as we live in different countries. (well, continents)


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vortaku*
> 
> what is that above the reservoirs?


There is nothing above the reservoirs besides the 6 Fans and Rad. Unless your talking about the LED holders from Mod/Smart?

*Also Hiya all at OCN* , will be back posting more when i am ready, Just been a bit busy lately is all but i will eventually have 2 New Builds posted.

*Take Care Guys*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## lowguppy

Found this doing research for a possible Mass Effect themed mod. I think I saw this mod some months back (either on Toms Hardware or the ME facebook page). I don't think I'll be doing anything as thorough as this, nicely done.







I will make sure to go for a different aesthetic to avoid direct comparisons.


----------

